# Call of Duty: Black Ops II



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2012)

Set to be made by Treyarch and released by November 6th.

Here is some leaked info: !

I have yet to see confirmation, because the original thread was deleted.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

> I have yet to see confirmation, because the original thread was deleted.



No need for confirmation, we all knew that it was coming though I'm a bit surprised at the name assuming that it is correct.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

No footage yet?

Oh wait, we don't need it.

Looks the same.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Check out this new exclusive screenshot!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

That sure does look like a vast improvement over the previous game, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Inorite?! I'm so essited!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder what brand new gameplay mechanics we'll get.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

I heard that in this one, there will be multiple different guns!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm most excited about the brand new perks.  :33

I hope that there is one that calls off two nukes.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> No footage yet?
> 
> Oh wait, we don't need it.
> 
> Looks the same.



Almost all new Call of Duty games always look the same, but when you actually play them, they're very different.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm most excited about the brand new perks.  :33
> 
> I hope that there is one that calls off two nukes.



I hope they bring back old maps completely unchanged that we have to pay twenty bucks for... for three.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

I heard you kill brown people in this one. Can't wait


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait! Is that true?!

Is there confirmation of this?!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> I hope they bring back old maps completely unchanged that we have to pay twenty bucks for... for three.



No need to hope, doing that kind of stuff is like breathing for Activision. :33 



Gnome said:


> I heard you kill brown people in this one. Can't wait


----------



## martryn (Mar 28, 2012)

I heard Michael Bay was attached to direct.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

I heard theres a sequence at the end, where time slows down and you have to shoot the bad guy in the head. My cousin works for Treyarch trust me.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

martryn said:


> I heard Michael Bay was attached to direct.



Sweet, the campaign will have even more explosions.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

martryn said:


> I heard Michael Bay was attached to direct.



Oh shit! And let me guess, the turtles are actually aliens?!




Gnome said:


> I heard theres a sequence at the end, where time slows down and you have to shoot the bad guy in the head. My cousin works for Treyarch trust me.



OMFG, THAT IS SO AWESOME IT IS UNHEARD, I NEVER SAW SOMETHING SO UNIQUE IN A GAME BEFORE. I CAN'T WAIT.

PRE-ORDERING RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 28, 2012)

In my opinion, Infinity Ward is better than Treyarch.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Which is kind of embarrassing when only a third of Infinity Ward is left, probably.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> In my opinion, Infinity Ward is better than Treyarch.



I don't know man, Treyarch gives us Zombies.


----------



## martryn (Mar 28, 2012)

> Oh shit! And let me guess, the turtles are actually aliens?!



If I could kill one person right now, his initials would be Michael Bay.  Why do people watch his shitty movies? 

I'm going to take a guess and say that there will be a sequence where you drive a vehicle somewhere while things explode around you.  And one of the main characters will die.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretty much my reaction when I heard about the TMNT debacle.

Then he has the audacity to tell _real_ TMNT fans to "chill."

I don't normally sign online petitions because I'm a jerk-off like that and I figure they rarely amount to shit... but I signed two to stop Michael Bay.

And if there was a fundraiser to hire a hitman to kill him, I'd donate to that, too.

/rant

In other news, I heard you kill terrorists in Black Ops 2. Because everyone not from America is a terrorist.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 28, 2012)

why im not surprised oh Activision


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> why im not surprised oh Activision



They'll milk games till the last drop is had.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 28, 2012)

if they kill brown people in this, ima be so madd...

nah, i ain't buying this shit, bo sucked


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They'll milk games till the last drop is had.



yeah their troling make crapcon look like a bunch of noobs , silly children these days


----------



## Helix (Mar 28, 2012)

All the excitement in this thread leads me to believe that I should be interested in this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DpxaX9cQADM[/YOUTUBE]
If it's like this I'm sure to buy it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't think I'll be wasting a single dime on this, now if someone were to buy it for me then I'll consider playing it for a month before getting bored of it like MW3.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's a better idea-let's all spend those 60 bucks on beer and condoms...or wait for Respawn Entertainment to unveil their project.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't you guy's know BLOP's got the guiness world record for the best ending ever in a game. Sequel must be awesome right. :ho


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Don't you guy's know BLOP's got the guiness world record for the best ending ever in a game. Sequel must be awesome right. :ho



Sequels aren't guaranteed to be awesome.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 2, 2012)

I understand milking the shit out of profitable franchises to keep the cash flowing in, but this it's just fucking retarded at this point. 

A "new" COD every year, with zero innovation. Identical to previous games, yet the drooling masses lick it up.


----------



## Helix (Apr 2, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I understand milking the shit out of profitable franchises to keep the cash flowing in, but this it's just fucking retarded at this point.
> 
> A "new" COD every year, with zero innovation. Identical to previous games,* yet the drooling masses lick it up.*



So, COD is at Dog on the graph then?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked Black ops alot actually. Mostly for Zombies, have easily spent 200+ hours playing on a lan line.

I am still waiting for Zombie Dinosaurs, which seems possible considering they can time travel and the Earth is mostly demolished.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes a shit release coming soon.

Can't wait.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2012)

The amount of butthurt in this thread is amazing, Call of Duty games are amazing for the fact they draw in the worst of the gaming community. Halo was amazing after CoD got big. 

Also Treyarch did a good job with black ops. They sold the most complete game of the entire series, they didn't abandon the online and listened to complaints and patched quite quickly. I have already stated my opinion on the zombie mode, my favorite part of the game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 3, 2012)

Game of the Year right here.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 3, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Call of Duty games are amazing for the fact they *draw in the worst of the gaming community.*



... can you elaborate on this? How does drawing in the lowest common denominator portion of the market make it 'amazing'?



> Halo was amazing after CoD got big.



Um, what?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2012)

This game is probably going to be Game of the Year. Can't wait, it seems amazing.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2012)

> ... can you elaborate on this? How does drawing in the lowest common denominator portion of the market make it 'amazing'?



We don't have to deal with them, could you imagine a world without CoD?



> Um, what?



Playing Halo online became a much more pleasant experience, since CoD draws in the majority of what made the game unpleasant.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 22, 2012)

Again, all unconfirmed and subject to change. But holy shit, they are seriously changing the game quite a bit.

Controllable vehicles (not killstreaks), feigning death, diving is now a perk, no ghost/assassin/coldblooded (instead you appear on the map as a friendly, but give yourself away when shooting), and you can alter your class whilst in game.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 22, 2012)

And all that elite perk ability stuff sounds wack on paper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2012)

Elite – if Diver is active – You realistically fall into your feign death instead of diving. 

Pro – Your controllable flying killstreaks will last until they are shot down. 

Bladesman – You have 2 knives in each hand instead of just one in one hand. (This essentially makes knives kill twice as fast.) 

these sound cheap as hell..


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 22, 2012)

^Yeah, but didn't it also say it takes at least 2 swipes to kill someone. Anyway I call bullshit. I'll wait for an official trailer, announcement or whatever.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 22, 2012)

again, this is all unconfirmed and subject to change


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 23, 2012)

my only treyarch game sucked, fuck this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Yeah, but didn't it also say it takes at least 2 swipes to kill someone. Anyway I call bullshit. I'll wait for an official trailer, announcement or whatever.



thats for a normal knife.. so i am guessing it'll take one swipe with this perk.. sure it seems like BS now, but it was the same with the MW3 leaked perks.. they were true..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 23, 2012)

Treyarch 4 lyfe son!


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 23, 2012)

If any of this is true, I like the changes to the knife system. Also I like how the perks could play off each other. Though uncofrimed, this does seem like stuff Treyarch would do.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 23, 2012)

The next COD will be revealed during the playoffs on May 1.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> The next COD will be revealed during the playoffs on May 1.



Marketing genius.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> thats for a normal knife.. so i am guessing it'll take one swipe with this perk.. sure it seems like BS now, but it was the same with the MW3 leaked perks.. they were true..


I don't know. I hope it's not. 2 swipes would make this an almost 1st day get for me. I don't know how many times I've been panic knifed from 2 meters distance. Shit gets so fucking ridiculous sometimes. It's like people have kevlar all of a sudden and can't be killed.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2012)

People never learn. Treyarch is much better at marketing then making games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know. I hope it's not. 2 swipes would make this an almost 1st day get for me. I don't know how many times I've been panic knifed from 2 meters distance. Shit gets so fucking ridiculous sometimes. It's like people have kevlar all of a sudden and can't be killed.



in those leaks, there's a bayonet so yeah


----------



## Augors (Apr 23, 2012)

It seems that on the COD website, they are leaking a picture each day to give us a hint about the game untill May 1st.

Check it out:


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

The picture on the left is an alien robot.


----------



## Augors (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The picture on the left is an alien robot.


It's Most likely this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Apr 23, 2012)

Meh.  I play CoD, so I'll probably get this and enjoy it.  I don't like the fact that I'll get it and enjoy it, but it will happen.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Augors said:


> It's Most likely this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]



Perhaps. 

martryn, I know the feeling.  Felt the same way for MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know. I hope it's not. 2 swipes would make this an almost 1st day get for me. I don't know how many times I've been panic knifed from 2 meters distance. Shit gets so fucking ridiculous sometimes. It's like people have kevlar all of a sudden and can't be killed.



While it's a step in the right direction (if true) there is still a lot of other things that has to be fixed.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 24, 2012)

I can get used to camping, cheap weapons, retarded teams. But knifing will always be in my top 3 annoyances. It doesn't make any sense at all. It's not like your knife is hitting the main artery every time you cut. If it was something like BF3, there wouldn't be any trouble.
They better fix the freaking connection problems as well. Even with 4 bar in MW3, my game lags. Playing 9vs9 groundwar is out of the picture. I never play that gamemode, cause I know I'm gonna get fucked by connection issues.
I don't get why they just don't use the same servers/connection whatever you wanna call it as they did for MW1&2. Most lag free I've ever played.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 24, 2012)

True...I...never recall lagging in MW2...and I mean NEVER...
Hmmm


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 24, 2012)

i never recalled lagging in mw2 until i played BO, then i lagged so much i started to think back and said "could  at least some of my worst mw2 games have had some lag  and i just didn't realize it?"  

now when i play mw3 i feel like i'm playing mw2, but once in a seldom while i get f'd by lag.  not nearly as bad as BO though.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 24, 2012)

Augors said:


> It's Most likely this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]


That would be a pretty cool KS.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 24, 2012)

Peeps...I just noticed Kyle/FPS said,"This kinda tech won't be out for the next decade." or some shit along those lines. Black ops set in the future confirmed!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 24, 2012)

aslong as i have zombies, scavenger and soh in different perk teirs, no second chance, and no deathstreaks then im good


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 27, 2012)

November 13, 2012 release confirmed? Looks like it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

This is the worst kept secret of all time


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 27, 2012)

LMAOROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2012)

judging by the font.. it truly does look like this will be set in modern day or at least a few years back from now.. 

though i kinda wish this will be set in the gulf war


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 29, 2012)

2 zombie modes? Interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2012)

i can honestly say i enjoyed BO more than both MW2 and MW3 only because of the zombie maps..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

...M-..Master Chief...is that _you_?


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to wait and see if Activision really knows what a "cold war" is.

My money is on not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

Maybe it was a cold war and tensions just erupted before the game started? 

Alternate universe modern day is not really something i expected tbh, or maybe i did cause Modern warfare already did it 

All i knows is, i am anticipating Halo 4 100x more 

But maybe Treyarch has been thinking of ways to tidy up the dead horse


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

The question is, did Cod finally evolved? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 probably not like always


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

You, I played Halo 3 before and I didn't really get into it. It was okay but not my cup of tea. But something about the new detail and art direction and such of Halo 4 has me intrigued.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> You, I played Halo 3 before and I didn't really get into it. It was okay but not my cup of tea. But something about the new detail and art direction and such of Halo 4 has me intrigued.


 I played Halo ones, I didn't like it, is not for me..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> You, I played Halo 3 before and I didn't really get into it. It was okay but not my cup of tea. But something about the new detail and art direction and such of Halo 4 has me intrigued.



Well Bungie, as much as i enjoyed their games and the series in general, were never the best programmers artistically or technically(their talent came when everything was pulled together at the end, the full experience). I could list a few reasons, but that would be complaining about something that doesn't actually matter anymore.

What i do have to say, is that 343 looks set to fix the issues that plagued the series thus far and take it in a bolder direction.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

I don't like to think I'm a stickler for graphics but nothing was physically appealing to me in Halo, in the very least. Halo 4 at least caught my attention.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't like to think I'm a stickler for graphics but nothing was physically appealing to me in Halo, in the very least. Halo 4 at least caught my attention.





datdetail 

Bungie themselves have said that they grossly underutilized the 360's technical capability, so really...its not actually a surprise


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2012)

The website released another screenshot of a guy reaching out with his left hand. I wanna say it's Woods from BO since it looks like the tattoos from the current pic and from BO are similar.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

Well, future warfare was an inevitability


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

Future Wa- wait what?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

Not future warfare, "almost but not quite future" warfare 

See Twenty minutes into the future



Enough to have legged mechs walking around, but its nowhere near far enough to see hovercars 

The alternate universe setting may also play into it.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

quad rotor weaponry is present, but won't be viable for another decade or so

That's why I say future


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ...M-..Master Chief...is that _you_?



Oh my, this looks interesting.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

I really hope that they reduce the number of killstreaks in this one.

3-4-5-7-9-11

UAV, CUAV, Airstrike/Pred, Heli/Harrier, Pavelow (or something equivalent), and AC-130/Dogs

That's it.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2012)

Dogs as KSs in the future? lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Dogs as KSs in the future? lol


 Cyber Dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spirit King (May 1, 2012)

It's not hard to do a "cold war" with open warfare. You simply aid some other random countries war as a proxy without actually declaring war on the country on the cntry that's supporting the otherside ala Vietnam.

With Black ops agents as your proxy it's all goood.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

What it is really hard lately in the series is to make a damn good Cod game...it seem


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> What it is really hard lately in the series is to make a damn good Cod game...it seem



Nah, the really difficult thing is to make a COD that is different enough from the previous COD games these days to be considered a sequel rather than a $60 expansion pack.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Cyber Dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!



All my money


----------



## DedValve (May 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> All my money



Only if they have bark and bathroom functionalities like real dogs AND can play  ipods


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Only if they have bark and bathroom functionalities like real dogs AND can play  ipods



you know they will 

but i also want them equipped with laser beam cannons


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 1, 2012)

I promised myself I wouldn't buy COD since it keeps repeating, but.... for the looks of it... _*I WILL HAVE TOO!!*_


BEHOLD!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5Vb_7KPUlg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

It's not working!!!!!


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I'm most surprised by the horseback riding.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 1, 2012)

If they do implement these droid vehicles and jet fighter etc I will definitely be getting it


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I do wish that the environment would open up a bit more than just being a series of narrow corridors in the sense of your movement.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 1, 2012)

Wow, this actually looks really good. I've always liked Treyarch way more than IW.

MW1 -> MW2 -> MW3

All the same shit (Actually progressively worse and worse).

W@W -> Black Ops -> Black Ops 2

Completely different experiences.

They're better at making MP maps, balancing perks/killstreaks, and adding new features (COD Cash, Zombies, Theater). They get a bad rep for no fucking reason while people praise IW for giving us the same shit with horrible maps, completely unbalanced everything, silly pot references, and backpedaling on Treyarch's innovations.

I'm not holding my breath for dedicated servers, but at least the single player looks 100x better than MW3, and I'm sure the map design and balancing of the MP will still be miles ahead of anything IW has done recently.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

>Called future warfare
>Got told nope
>Future warfare

SUCK MY DICK


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Gecka said:


> >Called future warfare
> >Got told nope
> >Future warfare
> 
> SUCK MY DICK


----------



## Augors (May 1, 2012)

Treyarch wasn't bulllshitting.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

This opens up loads of possibilities now that they aren't restricted by realism bullshit


----------



## Augors (May 1, 2012)

Gecka said:


> This opens up loads of possibilities now that they aren't restricted by realism bullshit


My thoughts too. This is only a taste, with E3 around the corner, it's going to get even better.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Gecka said:


> This opens up loads of possibilities now that they aren't restricted by realism bullshit



Perhaps, it'll be interesting to see what they have in store for us with multiplayer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

More gameplay before anything...


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I'm really hoping for a multiplayer mode that involves robots/drone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

2025.  so an alternate universe 15 years in the future  pretty cool.

If i don't see all this shit in 15 years imma be pissed


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Said alternate universe probably had smarter scientists that were able to design that stuff, perhaps it might take us 20 or 25 to get to that point. 

15 years sounds reasonable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

I swear if we get horses as Killstreaks...


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Horses as killstreaks...what are they going to do?  Trample people to death?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Horses as killstreaks...what are they going to do?  Trample people to death?



whats this? you know they'll be equipped with two gatling guns on each side


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Said alternate universe probably had smarter scientists that were able to design that stuff, perhaps it might take us 20 or 25 to get to that point.
> 
> 15 years sounds reasonable



If i remember correctly,this is based on the future where JFK was slain by Mason and Castro was also killed by him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> whats this? you know they'll be equipped with two gatling guns on each side



Oh, I like gatling guns. 



Inuhanyou said:


> If i remember correctly,this is based on the future where JFK was slain by Mason and Castro was also killed by him



Ah.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Horses as killstreaks...what are they going to do?  Trample people to death?


Best killcams ever.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

I'd hope for death by horse cock, but 3ark is full of pussies

ahhh

a man can dream


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

If modding was allowed we might have had that on the PC version.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2012)

Gecka said:


> I'd hope for death by horse cock, but 3ark is full of pussies
> 
> ahhh
> 
> a man can dream



u been watching efukt huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Eternal who is that in your avatar?  Johan? O_o about the game, I am not that hyped maybe when I see some more gameplay..


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Eternal who is that in your avatar?  Johan? O_o about the game, I am not that hyped maybe when I see some more gameplay..



Yes, it is Johan.


----------



## Gecka (May 1, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> u been watching efukt huh?



Actually, I'm just weird.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, it is Johan.


 Best villain ever!!!! anyway, E3 probably for MP gameplay?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

We might get some MP info at E3 though I get the feeling that the focus will be on the single-player.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2012)

looks too much like halo, i hate halo.

i'm only interested in the single player


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Looks like Halo? how come? Looks generic to me, but Halo? I don't see it >_<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Eternal who is that in your avatar?  Johan? O_o about the game, I am not that hyped maybe when I see some more gameplay..



you got it wrong.. you have to be hyped now.. until you see the gameplay and realize nothing has changed


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> you got it wrong.. you have to be hyped now.. until you see the gameplay and realize nothing has changed


 I don't want to do that........


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2012)

halo looks generic to me, so same thing.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> looks too much like halo, i hate halo.
> 
> i'm only interested in the single player



Well, that kind of stuff is expected for slightly futuristic shooters.


----------



## Jet Pistol (May 1, 2012)

lolCall of Duty.

Although Treyarch is leagues better than IW I'm still not getting it.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Pistol, but this game is going to be in the future!  It's bound to be awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2012)

So....yeah...

Beast Ops...

Ha...


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Robot Ops.


----------



## Jet Pistol (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pistol, but this game is going to be in the future!  It's bound to be awesome.



Still not getting it since it's COD. Unless they were to add stuff that will greatly interest me I'm not getting it. Same shit recycled differently.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Robots are interesting, they'll be in this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

i want unlimited over the top shit in my zombies man  

wait i just thought of something 



*Spoiler*: __ 




summon armies of undead zombies as a killstreak


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Robot zombies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

put that shit in along with cyborg gatling gun horses, and i will pre-order this mother


----------



## Violent-nin (May 1, 2012)

Didn't see anything impressive. If they don't change the killstreaks to something like Gecka said (or just get rid of them all together) and don't expand zombies mode more I'm definitely not getting this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

i know people are left with a bad taste from MW3 

can't blame them


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> put that shit in along with cyborg gatling gun horses, and i will pre-order this mother



That's good, I doubt that I'll be getting this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's good, I doubt that I'll be getting this.



i know.. you'll just be getting more drones and sentries


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)




----------



## MrChubz (May 1, 2012)

Inb4 every buys this game, thinks it's the best thing ever for a month then realizes it sucks. Just like every other Treyarch game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

I dunno, i enjoyed WAW and BO. Its IW that has a problem now with its "play it super safe" MW3. That really caught a lot of heat from certain people. But considering that more than half the team was fired, it makes sense to me why they did it.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Inb4 every buys this game, thinks it's the best thing ever for a month then realizes it sucks. Just like every other Treyarch game.



I've never purchased a Treyarch game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2012)

Everyone...get beast Ops 2. I command you.

Lol...I remember how hyped I was for MW3...didn't buy that shit though!

But for now this takes the back burner...I'm looking forward to Far cry 3 more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

Anyone who's on the fence, should probably read this. Even i was pretty surprised at some of the things they are adding into this new COD.


----------



## Gecka (May 2, 2012)

lololol kotaku


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> The Black Ops II story will be branching—it will feature choices and variable outcomes. Wait, what? Yep.



Is this real?  I am not imagining stuff?!


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> A large part of the branching will be due to Strike Force, which is a brand-new game mode featuring tactical, open-ended gameplay in sandbox-style levels.





I wanted this.


----------



## MrChubz (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've never purchased a Treyarch game.



Be prepared for a high high and a really low low.


----------



## Gecka (May 2, 2012)

> A large part of the branching will be due to Strike Force, which is a brand-new game mode featuring tactical, open-ended gameplay in sandbox-style levels.



no.....

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> Multiplayer director David Vonderhart relayed that the new approach they are taking is "One size does not fit all." That means, he said, that there is no one way to play a Call of Duty game. So, they're pulling back features like create-a-class, killstreaks, and other features and reexamining them, challenging their assumptions of "what cows are sacred."



Interesting.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Okay, I might just get this game if we get dedicated servers which we should get and if we get to up the player limit to 64 players.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

^ Probably won't get 64 players until next generation infrastructure can support that amount. 

But we do know for a fact that Treyarch has been including dedicated servers since BO1, so BO2 should be the same.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

We can support 64 players on the PC which I was talking about.  I've seen MW1 servers with 64 players I believe if my memory isn't fucking with me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

^ I was talking about consoles. Since Treyarch obviously is using 360 as a base, those player numbers would never be supported for the playspaces designed with the lower player count on current gen consoles.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

If we can play 44 players in Shipment then we can play 44 players in whatever map they design for BO2.  Were MW1 map sizes decreased for console versions?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

^ Shipment was not designed for 44 players at all. And Treyarch is not IW, they arn't going to support something so imbalanced like that.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Of course it wasn't designed for that but it's still playable.  Give us the option to do that, that's all we want along with a few other things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

well, maybe they'll listen. We need to find out more bout multiplayer first though


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I won't be holding my breath for that. 

We should get more info at E3, hopefully.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2012)

> A large part of the branching will be due to Strike Force, which is a brand-new game mode featuring tactical, open-ended gameplay in sandbox-style levels.



seriously? 



> The Black Ops II story will be branching—it will feature choices and variable outcomes. Wait, what? Yep.



could be fun



> Multiplayer director David Vonderhart relayed that the new approach they are taking is "One size does not fit all." That means, he said, that there is no one way to play a Call of Duty game. So, they're pulling back features like create-a-class, killstreaks, and other features and reexamining them, challenging their assumptions of "what cows are sacred."



a big fuck you to IW and MW


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2012)

I heard there might be a zombie campaign. if that's true then I might buy this game.

Are they going to take away the kill streaks? That might screw sales a bit.


----------



## Falcon (May 2, 2012)

"Strike force" sounds fucking awesome, but we'll see if Treyarch will actually deliver.


----------



## M a t t h e w (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3tedlWs1XY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> Are they going to take away the kill streaks? That might screw sales a bit.



I really do hope so or at least make it so that they are in one game-mode. 

And mods, I want mod support.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2012)

this game is future warfare , so how could u know that u want KS taken out?  we have little idea of what the KS's are besides being a bunch of droids, and how they relate to each other.

this game seems too different from other CODs already, i might just retire from COD...


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I want them taken out because I never really liked them as a game mechanic.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> this game is future warfare , so how could u know that u want KS taken out?  we have little idea of what the KS's are besides being a bunch of droids, and how they relate to each other.
> 
> this game seems too different from other CODs already, i might just retire from COD...



What the...
So you're gonna retire from COD when it's finally CHANGING? Mind blown!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

Soldiers on horses fighting flying robots?

I'm into this Calloduddy.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

One would expect change to be something that most COD fans were looking forward to.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

One thing though.

Why is Black Ops 2 more modern than Modern Warfare?

Shit don't make sense.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

BO2 isn't modern, it's futuristic.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> What the...
> So you're gonna retire from COD when it's finally CHANGING? Mind blown!



yeah, for a bunch of reasons.



Eternal Goob said:


> One would expect change to be something that most COD fans were looking forward to.



not really, i like mw2, and didn't really want big changes with unintended consequences.  just refinements would have been fine, though that never came.

mw3 is much better , with it's _changes_.  the only complaint i have is the maps , they have design flaws, and that's probably only for domination (i hardly play the other modes).


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 2, 2012)

the only reason I play black ops it's because I got it as a present. I like the game and all but honestly COD sucks.

You get no vehicles, 1 hit kills with the knife ( maybe if it was a surprise attack from the back) and dogs that kill you in 1 bite. TBH battlefield is way better and even MW3 sucks balls too. You gotta pay $60 for basically a big dlc for mw2. Even games Like MAG have 128 player support and vehicles, upgrades etc.

What pisses me off are all these 12 years olds screaming and saying shit, sometimes black people (no racist) put these crap music on like anybody wants to hear it and the game requires no skill whatsoever. Team work is a joke, I been dying with the perk that lets you revive people and only like 25% i get help. It's basically run and gun and that get's old fast...I prefer games with strategy and all that. I even prefer gta4 multiplayer than any mw3,mw2,BO whatever..

But BO2 it's looking rather good so I might give it a chance


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> What pisses me off are all these 12 years olds screaming and saying shit, sometimes black people (no racist) put these crap music on like anybody wants to hear it



I usually end up lowering the volume when that starts to happen.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I usually end up lowering the volume when that starts to happen.



Yeah but I don't know how to mute people once the game starts and IMO if I lower the volume  I can't hear people coming at me and I get killed. This game was hard to adapt for me at first for that reason, I'm used to 3rd person view and I feel that 1st person view is too limited and it's like having a helmet on where you can't exactly see to your left or right you know what I mean? so yeah being able to hear the opponent it's a great asset for me


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> the only reason I play black ops it's because I got it as a present. I like the game and all but honestly COD sucks.
> 
> You get no vehicles, 1 hit kills with the knife ( maybe if it was a surprise attack from the back) and dogs that kill you in 1 bite. TBH battlefield is way better and even MW3 sucks balls too. You gotta pay $60 for basically a big dlc for mw2. Even games Like MAG have 128 player support and vehicles, upgrades etc.
> 
> ...



Retarded post is retarded.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I can't play a shooter in third person, feels far too weird for me and accuracy takes a massive dive. 

But I do understand you when you say you get killed because you didn't hear people coming towards you due to the sound being lowered.  Personally I solved that by always checking my surroundings and getting to know from where enemies come.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> the only reason I play black ops it's because I got it as a present. I like the game and all but honestly COD sucks.
> 
> You get no vehicles, 1 hit kills with the knife ( maybe if it was a surprise attack from the back) and dogs that kill you in 1 bite. TBH battlefield is way better and even MW3 sucks balls too. You gotta pay $60 for basically a big dlc for mw2. Even games Like MAG have 128 player support and vehicles, upgrades etc.
> 
> ...



Boss post is BOSS!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Retarded post is retarded.



Retarded Hangatyr is retarded



Eternal Goob said:


> I can't play a shooter in third person, feels far too weird for me and accuracy takes a massive dive.
> 
> But I do understand you when you say you get killed because you didn't hear people coming towards you due to the sound being lowered.  Personally I solved that by always checking my surroundings and getting to know from where enemies come.



I know what you mean, but I feel that for most 1st person shooters, your vision is a bit narrow and for 3rd person you are more engaged in your surroundings like in real life although of course it's not realistic  because of the 3rd person view.

Don't get me wrong I really like all first person view shooters though Also I'm not the type who just runs out in the battlefield and engage a lot of opponents and go rambo on them. I like to play intelligently like going with team mates, checking the area before going in, putting claymore in the map's hotspots, having that sensor that detects enemies up close, but even then this fails a lot because people don't like much teamwork in cod, and this ultimately leads to fail no matter how good you are.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Hmm, I usually never feel that except for in games where I can't adjust the FOV for the game of which MW2 is the only notable name.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hmm, I usually never feel that except for in games where I can't adjust the FOV for the game of which MW2 is the only notable name.



I don't know, but another thing I like is seeing my character, specially if he looks awesome


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2012)

ur bugging, sound doesn't even work in BO, u can't hear shit! i always got crept up on in BO, never happens in mw2 or 3.

half the game don't work.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I don't know, but another thing I like is seeing my character, specially if he looks awesome



I only like seeing Link in third person games.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I only like seeing Link in third person games.



Link Nintendo better make good zelda and mario games with the wii u 

Also what console do you have?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2012)

of course they will, who else is gonna make games for the wii u?


----------



## Deathgun (May 2, 2012)

I still care mostly about zombies.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Link Nintendo better make good zelda and mario games with the wii u
> 
> Also what console do you have?



Nintendo would be stupid to not make a Zelda game on the Wii U.

No console at the moment, I am a PC gamer.


----------



## Kishido (May 2, 2012)

A new shooter. WOW


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> A new shooter. WOW



Wonderful isn't it?


----------



## martryn (May 2, 2012)

The new trailer they're playing non-stop everytime you try to watch a YouTube video... really doesn't do anything for me.  Right now I have no desire to play this game, which is a shame since I love CoD.  Maybe once I see some multiplayer stuff.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2012)

the oliver north commercials are cool, the little informercial last night.  but the story mode is all i'm interested in, how it connects to the rest of COD


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

The trailer is pretty uninspired.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2012)

Rail guns in BO II please.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2012)

Lazers. Give us the Moonraker from Goldeneye n64 
Only true BOSSES know what I'm talking about


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2012)

Oh boy! I cannot wait for this truly new and original FPS game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

*EA tells Activision to give Call of Duty a rest*

The following is a Tweet from Electronic Arts global product manager Kevin O'Leary ...

*"Poor [Black Ops II], you look tired, you should take a year off and rest."*

I get what EA is doing here, but it seems rather childish. Little shots at Activision like this are pointless, in my opinion. They only go to show that the industry still has a lot of growing up to do in some areas.


----------



## M a t t h e w (May 2, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I still care mostly about zombies.



Survival Mode >>> Zombies


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2012)

So... is anyone actually interested in this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

Yep, from what i've read of it, Treyarch seems like they are really trying to pull out the stops.

What EA says has no weight because they are playing follow the leader anywho pumping out bi-annual Battlefields and Medal of Honors with copypasta MW setpieces.


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 2, 2012)

Unlike many of the Bandwagoning Hipsters Ill just wait and see what the game has to offer.Treyarch has made their stories/plot more serious and interesting IMO.MW3 was a failure[but I still have it lol]. This however in comparison to the others has quite a bit to offer,along with the zombies of course. 


ITW explains it better


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2012)

I want to play my good ol' Demolition. It fails in MW3 because of the maps and people just play it to kill whore in Black ops now...but when people aren't kill whoring in it...it's great.
In MW2 you can't plant for shit without getting noobtubed...

Planting a bomb in Demo is way more satisfying than planting in BF3...oh who am I kidding...it just looks fucking cooler and feels more intense punching in those codes from that suitcase! lol


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I still care mostly about zombies.



Unless they change it I'm gonna pass on that as, a campaign mode in zombies personally doesn't make me excited.

Change zombies to at least 8 players would be a start, 4 is fine for the original but it's two years later, impress me a little please.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

^ There was already confirmed 8 player zombie co op. Straight laced zombies modes and campaign co op zombies mode as well as "something extra".


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 2, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> I want to play my good ol' Demolition. It fails in MW3 because of the maps and people just play it to kill whore in Black ops now...but when people aren't kill whoring in it...it's great.
> In MW2 you can't plant for shit without getting noobtubed...
> 
> Planting a bomb in Demo is way more satisfying than planting in BF3...oh who am I kidding...it just looks fucking cooler and feels more intense punching in those codes from that suitcase! lol





It is actually really satisfying if your team is working consistently together.
I also pheel you with Planting,I remember in WoW with Crank Bomb.
Anyways if they design the layout of the maps well with not so much loopholes as the last then the multiplayer should do well


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Lol, EA really can't give Activision any flack for CoD, given their Sports division.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ There was already confirmed 8 player zombie co op. Straight laced zombies modes and campaign co op zombies mode as well as "something extra".



Link to this information? Never heard anything about it, or seen it posted on here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Link to this information? Never heard anything about it, or seen it posted on here.







> 9. ZOMBIES ARE BACK
> 
> The fan-favourite mode will make a return, only this time it's running in the multiplayer engine. That means there will be a big upsurge in numbers when it comes to Black Ops 2's undead sub-game: the multiplayer engine can throw around twice as many shambling corpses at once, and it can handle a co-op tally double that of Black Ops 1's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gecka (May 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ There was already confirmed 8 player zombie co op. Straight laced zombies modes and campaign co op zombies mode as well as "something extra".





Violent-nin said:


> Link to this information? Never heard anything about it, or seen it posted on here.




 Vahn addressed this on his twitter today and told everyone to wait for confirmation concerning the 8 player rumor. It is true that Zombies will be running on multiplayer engine, and thus may play with more people. But so far the only thing that has been revealed is that there are more gamemodes with Zombies, that's it.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 2, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Lazers. Give us the Moonraker from Goldeneye n64
> Only true BOSSES know what I'm talking about






I'm lucky that my 64 stills works You gave me inspiration to play this agai
I really hope we get to see some _out of the norm_ futuristic weapon or maybe even weapons that don't kill, they stun the enemy, and you can extract intel in locations or something on them, and finally you kill that sucker


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2012)

i hope we see a bfg!


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2012)

Why yes...more lazers ftw. lol


----------



## Gecka (May 2, 2012)

instead of a nuke, just get a laser designator that lights up the goddamn map


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *EA tells Activision to give Call of Duty a rest*
> 
> The following is a Tweet from Electronic Arts global product manager Kevin O'Leary ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2012)

If it does end up being 8 player zombies and is done right, I guess I'll have to......go over to a friends house and play their copy with them.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I still probably won't find it as fun as those zombie mods on MW1, 44 players was a blast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

If you can become batman in this game, i'll consider it


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Why would you want to be Batman in this game?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 3, 2012)

^Because.............he's Batman.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSvzHRWlww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

Doug is so funny


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Because.............he's Batman.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSvzHRWlww[/YOUTUBE]



Good enough reason I suppose.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *EA tells Activision to give Call of Duty a rest*
> 
> The following is a Tweet from Electronic Arts global product manager Kevin O'Leary ...
> 
> ...



Lol says EA which releases a fifa and lots of other sports games every single year

I just bought fifa 12 and sincerely I wont be buying another one until 2014


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> Lol says EA which releases a fifa and lots of other sports games every single year



EA desperately wants to beat COD.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2012)

An analysis trailer:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)

Well looks better than the usual stuff.
The premise anyway.
Reminds me of dues ex.
Actually that is what it makes me want to play instead.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Pretty nice analysis.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well looks better than the usual stuff.
> The premise anyway.
> Reminds me of dues ex.
> Actually that is what it makes me want to play instead.



Funny, it reminded me of the same thing.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Besides the tech level nothing else reminds me of the Deus Ex.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)

saw zelda was really zelva.


----------



## Deathgun (May 3, 2012)

Take this with a grain of salt btw.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O24iV7S1XCY&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I like the sound of spy. :33


----------



## Deathgun (May 3, 2012)

Gentlemen


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

If I get it I'll be a spy all the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

there's a lot of hype about this game from the fans


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I hope that they aren't let down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

that would be a sad thing for them


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If I get it I'll be a spy all the time.



No . I command you to not be a spy all the time. 
You'll make everyone rage quit all the time :sanji


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2012)

They all sound wack.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 3, 2012)

Nah Deep Impact seems like some serious haxxx


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm better get some info on the Private Betas.I think the mobile Missions will be pretty neat.Usually don't see horses


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2012)

Spy is going to be as useless as Eaves Drop


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2012)

Are you guys really going to purchase this garbage?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 3, 2012)

Yupperty yup yupz


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

Pretty much yeah, it looks like they've added a lot of interesting features IMO.


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Are you guys really going to purchase this garbage?



Treyarch has made solid games.

IW on the other hand...

Anyways, it looks like they've re-prioritized their shit. So it's at least worth looking into.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

^  i think we should all step back for a minute or 2 about this.

Without COD4 and IW's direct actions with that title(even going against Acti who never wanted Modern warfare to begin with), COD would be nothing right now, Treyarch would still be making movie tie in games, and Halo would still be king.  And the FPS landscape(arguably the entire industry) would be indescribably different from how it is now.

Whether one thinks how they changed the game is good or bad doesn't matter.

COD4 on its own, was an excellent game, and innovated a lot.


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^  i think we should all step back for a minute or 2 about this.
> 
> Without COD4 and IW's direct actions with that title(even going against Acti who never wanted Modern warfare to begin with), COD would be nothing right now, Treyarch would still be making movie tie in games, and Halo would still be king.  And the FPS landscape(arguably the entire industry) would be indescribably different from how it is now.
> 
> ...



2/3 MW's are shitty


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

Basically. But somehow i think Activision's business practices were atleast partially to blame for that. IW was clearly tired of making COD games, and they probably never intended to make a sequel to MW in the first place. There are quote around from West and Zampella who claimed that Acti basically forced them to make more MW games annually 

After everything fell apart and more than half the studio left, i never had any hope of MW3 being good to begin with 

On a lighter note



Apparently Amazon's Black ops 2 preorders are 10 times the original Black Ops preorders


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> Apparently Amazon's Black ops 2 preorders are 10 times the original Black Ops preorders



I thought that pre-orders would be going down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

Why's that?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

People should have grown bored of playing the same game over and over again...then again this is trying to do something a bit different.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

You just answered your own question 

I can see why people would be tired of the franchise, but i can see why others would not be, its not a big deal to actually contemplate that people feel they're getting value for a more polished product than last year. Its like every sports game ever


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Yes, I usually do.


----------



## Xiammes (May 3, 2012)

I honestly hope they don't alter zombies that much, I don't like the idea's they are doing. I won't mind new modes, as long as they have a classic mode.


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2012)

>Already exceeded MW3 pre-orders

And that is wrong with the world today.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

Some want changes, some hate changes. 

Where exactly does one draw the line


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

In the middle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

how about we just throw out EVERYTHING and make it brand new? Instead of shooting people with guns, we can drive race cars, instead of stopping terrorists we could honk at the elderly man in front of us waiting at the stop sign


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I could live with that.


----------



## Narutossss (May 4, 2012)

when will COD die? how the fuck can soccer moms kill TV and let their 10 year old kids play this game. I just can't think of anyone that would keep buying this game in the masses other than kids... I got both BO and MW3 given to me after my friends got bored of them after a month... Why do people buy this game and then just stop playing the shit almost instantly...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2012)

^ That's a lot of contradictory questions  

If you've just come to say that, then you might as well go.

The haters become more predictable and annoying than the series itself every year in my opinion.


----------



## martryn (May 4, 2012)

I don't understand why they don't release the entire slew of old maps with each new game.  They're already designed, and it can't be too hard to alter the code or programming or whatever the fuck to throw them in. 

I was watching some YouTube videos that had footage from some old Black Ops maps, and I'm gonna miss those maps.  Wish they'd bring those back.


----------



## Narutossss (May 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That's a lot of contradictory questions
> 
> If you've just come to say that, then you might as well go.
> 
> The haters become more predictable and annoying than the series itself every year in my opinion.


then why do I have all these cod games I didn't pay for. hell people don't even bother reselling the shit, they just dump it in my living room and never come back to get it. They fall for the bullshit marketing and then just dump it moments later. Most times I'm online it's just kids. I will admit BO was kinda enjoyable, liked the story and characters, zombies(arcade mode) and demolition is the shit. but MW3 I can't even play Multiplayer for half an hour. Story is shit. the only thing I play on that is spec ops and that got boring fast. Hopefully this game dies sooner than later.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 4, 2012)

the people that hate COD is only a small few other wise it wouldnt break sells every year. Even we people complain theyre still not going to miss out on the next one. I have a love/hate relationship with the game. Theres times where i wont play it at all then its times its my favorite game. I will be getting everyone that comes out until the series ends


----------



## Augors (May 4, 2012)

martryn said:


> I don't understand why they don't release the entire slew of old maps with each new game.  They're already designed, and it can't be too hard to alter the code or programming or whatever the fuck to throw them in.
> 
> I was watching some YouTube videos that had footage from some old Black Ops maps, and I'm gonna miss those maps.  Wish they'd bring those back.


 I'm pretty sure they use the same formula to make good maps, since Treyarch did a pretty good job of making good maps in Black Ops and good upgrades (imo).   

Zombies will be 8 players now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> the people that hate COD is only a small few other wise it wouldnt break sells every year. Even we people complain theyre still not going to miss out on the next one. I have a love/hate relationship with the game. Theres times where i wont play it at all then its times its my favorite game. I will be getting everyone that comes out until the series ends



So till death then?


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 4, 2012)

martryn said:


> I don't understand why they don't release the entire slew of old maps with each new game.  They're already designed, and it can't be too hard to alter the code or programming or whatever the fuck to throw them in.
> 
> I was watching some YouTube videos that had footage from some old Black Ops maps, and I'm gonna miss those maps.  Wish they'd bring those back.



I've long thought the same thing.  I wish they would bring back some old World at War maps, like Makin or Bonzai.  Man I miss those.


----------



## blakstealth (May 4, 2012)

martryn said:


> I was watching some YouTube videos that had footage from some old Black Ops maps, and I'm gonna miss those maps.  Wish they'd bring those back.


You make it sound like BO is so old-fashioned now and like no one plays it anymore lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RYL_cgCBleI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (May 5, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> You make it sound like BO is so old-fashioned now and like no one plays it anymore lol.



nobody on PC does

the only servers up are tactical crouch and 24/7 nuketown


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2012)

Nobody at Activision cares about PC gamers anyway  they get is 720p ports anyway. Its sad for those gamers, but true.


----------



## blakstealth (May 5, 2012)

Gecka said:


> nobody on PC does
> 
> the only servers up are tactical crouch and 24/7 nuketown


That's kind of sad, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 5, 2012)

Noobs for christmas and black friday. Can't wait for the swearing noobs


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2012)

I wonder how they are gonna continue the story, since Zombies is now 8 players are they adding new characters or are they just gonna add some generic marine characters for it.


----------



## Deathgun (May 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I wonder how they are gonna continue the story, since Zombies is now 8 players are they adding new characters or are they just gonna add some generic marine characters for it.



We got this chick.


----------



## Speed of darkness (May 5, 2012)

Midnight release brah !!!!!!!


----------



## zoro254 (May 5, 2012)

u dumb and very very ugly


----------



## g_core18 (May 6, 2012)

zoro254 said:


> u dumb and very very ugly



Oh, stop. You'll make me blush.


----------



## fireking77 (May 6, 2012)

Just pre-order the game, for the poster


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2012)

Gecka said:


> nobody on PC does
> 
> the only servers up are tactical crouch and 24/7 nuketown



Nuketown, pistols only




























(and claymores)


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Gecka said:


> nobody on PC does
> 
> the only servers up are tactical crouch and 24/7 nuketown



To think that MW1 servers are still a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2012)

Gecka said:


> nobody on PC does
> 
> the only servers up are tactical crouch and 24/7 nuketown


Yeah, well at least you have Nuketown. We got screwed out of a lot of maps for certain gametypes. 

Anyway, some pro gamers were invited to test the game out. I'm pretty sure we'll get some impressions soon.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 8, 2012)

Just posting this here cuz this thread is more relevant than the MW3 one
lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3uUuBBF_k&list=UUtaPmBeZ880b7Qs7xuaH0fg&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Them golden guns.


----------



## EJ (May 8, 2012)

......…………meh.


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2012)

...meh what?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 8, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> ...meh what?



This game?


----------



## EJ (May 8, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> ...meh what?



I can honestly say each COD game from MW that feeling of excitement has gone down gradually. This is the first one in which I really dgaf. 

MW3 I was like half way there. But now, lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2012)

mw3 has a more forgiving auto aim, i think, i'm not sure if i've just gotten better.


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> This game?


hm...Naw, that can't be it. 



Flow said:


> I can honestly say each COD game from MW that feeling of excitement has gone down gradually. This is the first one in which I really dgaf.
> 
> MW3 I was like half way there. But now, lol


I haven't played MW3 yet, so I'm not feeling that feeling yet. lol


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Just posting this here cuz this thread is more relevant than the MW3 one
> lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3uUuBBF_k&list=UUtaPmBeZ880b7Qs7xuaH0fg&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


This guy doesn't know how lucky he is. Did you see how many guys he put into final stand. And NONE of those guys had Deathmanshand. I get fucked out of MOAB's so much because of that fucked up deathstreak. Anyway, needless to say. The opponents were beyond bad. How can you lose 4 v 1 in MW3? At one point the youtuber was shooting 4 people at the same time and none of the actually got to kill him. Still very impressive. 3 MOAB's in one game. I could've gotten 2 in 1 game, but I didn't want to fuck up my streak. So I got a 47 streak with like 6 assists or something in a KC game.


----------



## TheVermin (May 9, 2012)

Every year they release a new one. I don't like being addicted to a game franchise


----------



## Augors (May 14, 2012)

I say: this is legit. If you guy haven't seen yet.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 14, 2012)

Halo mother fuckers!


----------



## Gecka (May 14, 2012)

dude, it says that it's fake in the fucking url

these are from Blacklight retribution btw, a PC only F2P

come the fuck on


----------



## Augors (May 14, 2012)

Gecka said:


> dude, it says that it's fake in the fucking url
> 
> these are from Blacklight retribution btw, a PC only F2P
> 
> come the fuck on


I thought so, until this.

1, 4, 5, 6 AND 7 looks real to me, but it could changed. it's a 50/50 shot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCLSEeMRXCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

I'm going with fake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

I'm going with "half real, half fake".

While the guns and a few of the environments look similar to Blacklight's, these scans also look very similar to the BO leak, and that menu looks very legit.


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm going with "half real, half fake".
> 
> While the guns and a few of the environments look similar to Blacklight's, these scans also look very similar to the BO leak, and that menu looks very legit.



I can assure you that 2 and 6 are from Blacklight.

the others I will take with a grain of salt


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

> Call of Duty was always popular, but became a cultural phenomenon only in 2007 thanks to a revised multiplayer system that hooked players with a then-innovative ability-unlocking level-based system.
> 
> That year's Call of Duty IV: Modern Warfare became the new GoldenEye, the new Halo... the new multiplayer game that it seemed like everyone who had a console was playing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gecka (May 25, 2012)

Nothing new was stated in that article

smh


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

COD be COD'ing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d8fuTMgRSY&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I love that sniper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

this game's campaign will shit on all the other campaigns..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

this game looked like shit when put up against halo 4. 

It didn't help that the entire level's only color consisted of different hues of brown


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2012)

Idiosyncratic roller coaster style of game design? Check.

The campaign looks decent, but as it plays third fiddle to the multiplayer and Zombies, I'm not particularly interested in it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait to fly the jet.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to fly that jet NOW.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2012)

Some new info on MP. The main thing is the slot system (primary, secondary, lethal, tactical, perk slot 1, 2, 3, etc.) being replaced with a point system.


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2012)

............................. meh


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

> Has it been a great 24 hours for revolutionary new tech developments or what? First Minecraft revealed “LAN” – named, of course, after LAN parties, which paradoxically didn’t exist until just a few moments ago – and now Activision’s pointing its scope at longer-range latency with a new addition to Black Ops 2′s scary future war arsenal: dedicated servers. Unlike Modern Warfare 3′s, however, these are ranked and everything. ”Confirmed: Ranked Dedicated Servers for ‪#BlackOps2,” tweeted director of technology Cesar Stastny. See?
> 
> What, though, does this mean for Call of Duty: Elite on PC? The service has been MIA since Modern Warfare 3′s launch 5823929587949238 battledeathkills ago in Call of Duty Standard Time, and it’s shown no signs of surfacing. I asked about it during E3, only to receive an all-too-predictable “we have nothing to announce at this time” followed by a “bleep-bloop, Strike Force will change the way you… bzzt… DLC until the end of time… bzzt… please press the reset button or contact customer service.”
> 
> Given, however, that the initial delay stemmed from fears over PC’s inherent insecurity as a platform, this seems like a curious move. I mean, it’s nice that Treyarch’s not panicking and locking everything down, but more player control – at least, you’d think – probably means even less of a chance for Elite to reach our war-torn shores. I’ve mailed Activision to clarify, but I can practically hear the Automated Response-O-Tron 2.0 preparing to transform and roll out. By which I mean type “no comment” and then return to its cold, electric-sheep-less slumber.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2012)

dedicated servers for BO 2 then?


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> dedicated servers for BO 2 then?



Only for the PC version as far as I know.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2012)

Just for PC so far? 

...k


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2012)

............................


ugh


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Some new info on MP. The main thing is the slot system (primary, secondary, lethal, tactical, perk slot 1, 2, 3, etc.) being replaced with a point system.



The only thing that caught my eye was "start the game with no weapons"

Hell yeah, have to scavenge for a gun sounds pretty cool.

Only thing that would make me excited if we have non lethal options like in MGO.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never liked dedicated servers


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Inu, why not? 

[YOUTUBE]KQv90T800kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jul 10, 2012)

So it's Frank Woods and Mason? 

Is that both of them (the old men staring each other down)


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, that's him. And he's alive!


----------



## Eight (Jul 11, 2012)

The only reason I'm interested is that there will be music from Trent Reznor.... UNLESS treyarch pulls something out of their ass and gives us an SDK, dedicated servers, well designed maps, no akimbos or OP SMG's and something more than DX9 for us PC gamers :I


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, we will be getting dedicated servers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 11, 2012)

Mason broooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EJ (Jul 11, 2012)

So Mason turned evil....

Quite a twist/turn.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2012)

Evil? What?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Inu, why not?



Because dedicated servers depend on dedicated infrastructure inside of the offices of the development team. It can't exist out in space like P2P transmissions.

Basically, i don't like dedicated servers because they depend on a switch that could be pulled by the developer or publisher at any time. I'll take knowing i can play my games online along as other people are playing over simply being cut off one day because they can no longer be supported.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Private dedicated servers.  

I see your point but for me the advantages far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2012)

And what are the advantages?


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And what are the advantages?



For me the biggest advantage of a dedicated server is that it can build a community.  There is this one zombie mod server that I play on almost every day where we've managed to build up a community.  There's a big group of regulars that play often, we know which ones are the best players, we make inside jokes about the players, we joke around around with each other and generally have a really good time together.  Said zombie mod server isn't even the server with the most tightly knit community I've seen.  I've never had such an experience with match-making. 

Then we have the moderation abilities of the server owners, it's generally far superior to whatever alternative match-making games have.  Trolls are gotten rid of quicker in my experience and so on.  The only flaw to it is when no one with moderation abilities is on.  Also, there is the wonderful wonderful modding/adding of plugins that one can do to a server. 

It's also better for lag as well.  :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Isn't that what lan is for?


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Well yes but you can't really have lan sessions everyday with a large amount of people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

You could if you planned appropriately


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I suppose that we could but that would be too much of a hassle.  We would need a pretty big room for all 64 people along with everyone else that will show up and so on.  Enough power sockets, good cooling in the summer, plus food since we would be playing for hours and hours.  Way too much effort for everyday gaming.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

Noobs.
10 char


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Man I did love this series in the past but now it is just an average FPS..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

Lmao...I swear I looked at that pic for like 10 seconds THEN I finally laughed. I was just left shocked that I used to tolerate such ignorance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am glad that I am a vet in both BF and Cod.. I have a free pass to say whatever I want about both series...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2012)

I got into the COD series when Modern Warfare was released. Never played that online but it's campaign was a classic.

MW2 is just garbage which can be cleaned up if they just patch a handful of things. A HANDFUL...but no...cuz that would make it the greatest FPS of this gen and people would not buy any other COD that comes out. Lmao.

Black Ops was great. But they just had to throw in minor BS which eventually ppl got pissed at. Fuck you Second chance.

Then MW3 just took away the BS from MW2 and added brand new BS. How smart of them.

I'm all hype for BO2 though...but fuck yeah I'm for atleast 10 reviews until I play it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmph. 10 char


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been playing COD since COD2 came out for 360. I saw a review on X-play and i was very interested in how they lavished praise on it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright...seriously...a multiplayer trailer or even a teaser should've been released months ago.

The fuck is this shit wait all about?

Anyway...let's go back in time shall we...around 1 year ago...hmmm...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuOCCeXlszw&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 19, 2012)

Why was this video uploaded 3 months ago? lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2012)

it would be cool if i could buy just the campaign, i don't really wanna play the multiplayer


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 19, 2012)

Sure ya don't


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dre21lBu2zU
[/YOUTUBE]
Fixed Like A Boss.

edit: alright seriously, fuck this shit. Someone else post the trailer.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Noobs.
> 10 char





Jak N Blak said:


> Hmph. 10 char


**


Jak N Blak said:


> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dre21lBu2zU[/YOUTUBE]




Noob.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

it looks better than the MW3 trailer at least.. i am not sure it will be better just like BO was better than MW2.. however, there's still no wow factor.. i will need in-depth analysis


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> **
> 
> 
> 
> Noob.



Damn it! Damn it all to hell. The link is broken? Lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Dre21lBu2zU[/YOUTUBE]



EDIT: dafuq? 

EDIT2: okay


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL

They didn't want a black man posting it for some reason I suppose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

a black man can't be worse than an arab


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 7, 2012)

bama

Burn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

ck

i ain't even mad


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]Dre21lBu2zU[/YOUTUBE]



Some of the stuff looks interesting but for the most part I'm not too impressed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

good thing i had low expectations


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 7, 2012)

All I got from that is that you shoot dudes.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks good, I guess.

Doesn't seem like the sniper scope sways in anymore as you zoom in like in BO.

Also, nice triple, Vahn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]Dre21lBu2zU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this trailer gave me more reasons to avoid this game.. Like I need more tools to kill? that is one of the major problems with the series already...


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like nothing special, definitely skipping this game


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Aug 7, 2012)

*SCRUB GAME FOR SCRUB BRING BACK COD4/MW2.....................* 

_*WILL PASS ON THIS ORVERDONE SHIT HALO 4/GTO5/ASSIN3 WILL BUY THO.............*_


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 7, 2012)

looks better than i thought it would
ill wait for it used at 30 though or ill outright skip it

MW2 was boss and COD4 was where you got fucked up if you tried trash tactics 
sure OMA, boosters Marathonlightweightcommando tact knife, quick scoping and Silenced UMP
but it was alot more fun than black ops where it takes 15 bullets to secure a kill with a 3 shot SMG in CQC

The thing is after mw2 the knife lunge is still in the game after people hated that
and in black ops everyone but me got commando especially with that fucking knife


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 7, 2012)

I think one of the big things to notice is possibly the new system used for loadouts. In the trailer, for example, one player started off with only a secondary weapon with no primary or any grenades, but he had all 6 perk slots used. Another one also sacrificed a perk slot for an extra attachment.

I think that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Augors (Aug 7, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> I think one of the big thing to notice is possibly the new system used for loadouts. In the trailer, for example, one player started off with only a secondary weapon with no primary or any grenades, but he had all 6 perk slots used. Another one also sacrificed a perk slot for an extra attachment.
> 
> I think that's pretty interesting.


I agree. 

It doesn't make loadouts boring, you can keep experimenting with game.

I would take this over MW3 anyday.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 7, 2012)

I skipped MW3...
But I'll get this.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 7, 2012)

black ops 2 plz take my money and ill even throw in my gf. Ill be in line at the midnite release. depending on how many of my COD goons are getting it at midnite ill play multi first if not then just the single player. Zombies will have to wait since my main zombies team said there not getting it til that morning


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks as shit as I thought it would after seeing the single player reveal. It'll be the first time I skip a CoD game (started at CoD4), I'll just wait for Gears of War: Judgement.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 8, 2012)

Again, I think this could be the worst COD game or the best...but eh...I don't care, COD is crap anyways.  When it comes, we will all find out. Or it could be same ol' COD which is....COD.

I'll probably get it when it's 5 bucks though.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 8, 2012)

I think this could turn out well tho.the story seems aite along with gameplay for me


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScClH9IaLsc&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 8, 2012)

going by black ops perks, guns, attachments and equipment this how i would spend my 10 points

galil w/ ex mags

strella

Scavanger
SOH and Hardline
Hacker and Marathon

Claymore x2


but until i know what those three boxes under the secondary that could change


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2012)

Mael said:


> Play Spec Ops: The Line.  You'll be ten times more satisfied.



Played Spec Ops. I hope you're talking about the story because the gameplay is the most generic shit ever. It's as "innovative" as Call of Duty.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs6FvwB1CwQ&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Played Spec Ops. I hope you're talking about the story because the gameplay is the most generic shit ever. It's as "innovative" as Call of Duty.



Well duh I meant the story.  Call of Duty borrows pages out of Tom Clancy novels.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2012)

Good to know. Although I can like CoD's MELTARY masturbation sessions since I only play each game once. And certain characters are pretty cool, I guess.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good to know. Although I can like CoD's MELTARY masturbation sessions since I only play each game once. And certain characters are pretty cool, I guess.



I felt the plots too absurd and the action starting to become formulaic.  I did really enjoy the Zombies mode though. :33

I'll use CoD for multiplayer but play Spec Ops for the story.  Rarely do I get a shooter that's anathema to the MILITAR MASTURBASHIN mantra we've been getting recently.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 8, 2012)

Treyarch 4 Lyfe


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

treyarch was the designer behind the maps of MW3 
So no
Fuck treyarch just a little


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2012)

Mael said:


> Play Spec Ops: The Line.  You'll be ten times more satisfied.



I heard the story was really engaging.
Even more so since its a Military FPS 
When i get the cash ill try to get my hands on it


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I heard the story was really engaging.
> Even more so since its a Military FPS
> When i get the cash ill try to get my hands on it



I highly recommend getting it.  The story and the sheer effort the writers put behind it makes it wholly worth it.  MP may be meh but the story and how you notice everything changing (or not so that's the challenge) makes it fantastic.

I made a thread of it on the second page of this section.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ApiQ9SHwpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

^ Its not just treyarch. Raven Studio's, sledgehammer, IW and all of Activisions inhouse teams contributed to CODMW3, they all did maps


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2012)

Ah. Well, the maps aren't really the problem with mw3. It's the spawns.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 12, 2012)

I really like the 10 point allocation. 3 gun attachments like a boss. 

Red dot sight
Silencer
Extended Mags(?)


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I really like the 10 point allocation. 3 gun attachments like a boss.
> 
> Red dot sight
> Silencer
> Extended Mags(?)



yeah that's 5 points
primary weapons are 2 points 

this is gunna be the try hard corner camper set up:

prime weapon: 2
silencer red dot: 2
4 perks to hide you from radar, killstreaks, equipment, thermal/IR + silent steps: 4
x2 claymores: 2

Its going to be just as bad with ghost warlord silenced red dot commando second chance but instead second chance you will get more claymores
and if you can skip the red dot sight
x3 claymore 
for super ossim camptactular times 

might get this to troll
ill get
3 claymores 
3 c4
hand gun with tactical knife
and cold blooded and camp corners


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> yeah that's 5 points
> primary weapons are 2 points
> 
> this is gunna be the try hard corner camper set up:
> ...



I like the way you think.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Ah. Well, the maps aren't really the problem with mw3. It's the spawns.



treyarch helped with that
they wanted the revenge spawn system
look at black ops with spawn trapping on that cuban hotel/city level

On arkaden if you are in the glass by the stairs you can spawn snipe someone spawning in the bar infinitely until another enemy comes by 

same by the docks in Dome
in you are off the docks and below where the red barrel is
someone will spawn in the docks room while you at the bottom of the docks platform
and if you kill them they will spawn where they dropped

treyarch since WaW said that this is war and there should be no safe spawns
actually its a game


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> I like the way you think.



hey man
i know the system and how it will be exploited

i wanna pick hardline 6 times and get 
a chopper with 1 kill
an ac 130 with 7
and an osprey with 9 

or *DEAD MANS HAND IN ONE DEATH*
with 6 HARDLINE PROS


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> treyarch helped with that
> they wanted the revenge spawn system
> look at black ops with spawn trapping on that cuban hotel/city level
> 
> ...



Treyarch...



Axl Low said:


> hey man
> i know the system and how it will be exploited
> 
> i wanna pick hardline 6 times and get
> ...



Haha, fortunately they won't allow _that_.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljjkWCKoO70[/YOUTUBE]

The fuck is this shit? You can still panic knife? Wasn't it supposed to take two stabs or some shit?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2012)

The knife doesn't seem like it has any type of lunge anymore. As for the panic knifing, meh. I don't mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

feels like Black Ops.. good.. so it won't suck


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2012)

The score streaks and pick 10 class system already makes it better than MW3 for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

how does the score system work?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2012)

It's basically the new point/kill streak system. Anything that earns you points in the game will fill up your point meter, and you'll get your streaks, depending on how many points the streak needs. Treyarch is trying to make players play the objective, work as a team, and all that, so this is their attempt at it. An example of this is that while you're carrying the flag in a CTF game, the amount of points you get when you kill someone double, so that the meter can be filled faster, while you're playing the objective.

Here's a list of confirmed score streaks:


*Spoiler*: __ 





RCC — 325 points — A remote-controlled car packed with explosives.
    UAV — 375 points — Shows enemies on the mini-map.
    Hunter Killer — 400 points — Airborne drone that seeks out and destroys a nearby target.
    Care Package — 450 points — Air drop a random Scorestreak.
    Counter-UAV — 475 points — Temporarily disables enemy radar.
    Guardian — 500 points — Projects microwave field which stuns and impairs enemies.
    Hellstorm Missile — 525 points — An air-to-surface missile which can be scattered into a cluster bomb while falling.
    Lightning Strike — 550 points — Launch a coordinated lightning strike on three locations.
    Death Machine — 600 points — Your own personal handheld mini-gun.
    Sentry Gun — 650 points — An automatic sentry gun which can be remote-controlled.
    War Machine — 700 points — Grenade launcher with rapid, semi-automatic firing.
    Dragonfire — 725 points — Remote-controlled quad-rotor with lightweight machine gun.
    AGR — 800 points — Air drop an autonomous ground robot that searches for and destroys enemies and can be remote controlled.
    Stealth Chopper — 850 points — Call in a stealth helicopter which does not appear on the enemy’s mini-map.
    Orbital VSAT — 900 points — Shows both enemy position and direction on the mini-map, cannot be shot down.
    Escort Drone — 1000 points — Get personal air support from an escort drone.
    Warthog — 1025 points — Jet aircraft that provides close air support with several strafe runs.
    EMP Systems — 1050 points — Temporarily disables enemy electronics.
    Lodestar — 1150 points — Lase missile targets remotely from the Lodestar.
    VTOL Warship — 1200 points — Be the gunner of a powerful VTOL Warship.
    Canine Unit — 1275 points — Attack dogs that hunt down the enemy.
    Swarm — 1400 points — Call in a swarm of lethal Hunter Killer drones that search and destroy enemies.





You can find other confirmed weapons and whatnot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> It's basically the new point/kill streak system. Anything that earns you points in the game will fill up your point meter, and you'll get your streaks, depending on how many points the streak needs. Treyarch is trying to make players play the objective, work as a team, and all that, so this is their attempt at it. An example of this is that while you're carrying the flag in a CTF game, the amount of points you get when you kill someone double, so that the meter can be filled faster, while you're playing the objective.
> 
> Here's a list of confirmed score streaks:
> 
> ...



i see thanx.. i am guessing the points you get(xp) will fill up the meter, so if a kill counts 50xp you'll get 50 points to fill the meter right?  does the meter reset when you die?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 14, 2012)

Where's the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Augors (Aug 14, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Where's the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


Treyarch don't put that kind of shit in their games. 

I'm liking the Ghost perk now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 14, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> The knife doesn't seem like it has any type of lunge anymore. As for the panic knifing, meh. I don't mind.


It's the biggest crap in CoD games. 
>Shoot a bitch full of bullets>Get panic knifed and die>Logic? Knife>>>>Bullets

Fucking hate it with a passion.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 15, 2012)

Scorestreaks and the 10 slot system is already a breath of fresh air. 

Why is knifing back?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2012)

Score streaks is cool. Now I wont be able to rush with my silenced P90.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I'm going to be having Killstreaks up easy. My Battlefield blood...I'm hardwired to play the objective. This will be easy.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2012)

what's the word on lag, that shit killed bo 1


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2012)

If there is lag issues, we won't know until the game drops and the whole world is playing. That should be expected.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 15, 2012)

^ Yeah, all of the demos are performed over LAN anyway.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

panic knife is still here but even a UAV needs 8 kills to get?
really?
*8 kills* for a fucking uav?

Free for all is going to fucking suck and you wont even need the fucking ghost perk at that point.
50 points a kill in free for all and UAV being 375 and it resets when you die? 
lol fuck that.

treyarch will reward team play sure. fine w/e. 
But punish people for playing the free for all game type?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

also here will be a 10 point set up i guarantee you will see at least 70% of the time:

ar rifle with silencer and red dot 
3 points

perk 1: Ghost and Blindeye
perk 2: Cold blooded 
perk 3: Engineer and Dead Silencer
5 points
8 total

then 2x claymores 


GOTTA CAMP 8 KILLS TO GET THAT UAV 

and since the frequency of UAVs will be drastically less

expect more camping with claymores and c4
What is the point of Ghost if you opponent needs 8 kills to get a UAV? 
or 4 dom points?

Less uavs = more camping = more sitting in a corner
Ghost was changed for what purpose?

So when someone finally gets a uav *they just wiggle back and forth in A CORNER*
which has been confirmed as enough movement to fool a uav with ghost on
so ghost + dead silnce + wiggling in a corner = complete camper stealth in a corner 

the amount of camping is going to be ridiculous


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 16, 2012)

You're going to have to be a God-tier level player to get the higher up killstreaks. 

Fortunately, it now means that only objective players will play objective games.


----------



## Komoyaru (Aug 16, 2012)

The game seems reeeaaaaallllyyyy stupid to me now. I don't like the future concept but it'll still be a tight shooting game I guess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2012)

Why do people camp anyways? I don't get it. Why are dem noobs afraid to die? As if they're going to die IRL if they got killed in-game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2012)

I actually freaking love the fact that UAV is 8 kills now. @Axl, you have a point with the FFA argument. They should change UAV's to 5 kills in FFA. But overall it's a great idea. Now it actually takes skill to get an UAV and people won't rely on the map as much anymore, but more on their own skills. 
I'll never get over the fact that developers put 1 hit knife killing in a game. It's so moronic.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2012)

TAR-21's gonna be in the game aww yeahhhhhhhhh.

I hope the mp5 will be in it as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2012)

i think its 8 kills for the FFA.. its still 3-4 kills for the TDM..


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 17, 2012)

8 kills in a free for all = campers in corner because guess what?
No uavs to flesh them out
FFA will be a disaster 
FFA is my bread and butter playlist T_T

and think about it this way
it will take 4 dom point/bomb plants just to get a uav 

so TDM is the only way to get killstreaks quicker
i hate playing with fucking morons though 
even on a team of 5 or a full time
one of your squad will get spawn killed over and over
or the random goes ahead and gives the other team a fucking ac 130

the score was 1200 -1900
and the enemy had an ac 130 because our random died 12 times within like 2 minutes


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 18, 2012)

After playing so much Battlefield. You learn to live without killstreaks. Poor chaps...

PTFO or GTFO. That's the code we live by and survive and that is the code I will use to dominate the scoreboards.

Gun on gun ya done.

edit: Ok I'm gonna continue with slightly funny story. When I decided to play MW2 after playing Black ops and Bad company 2...it was literally impossible to take a flag on some maps like Terminal and so on. My hungry to take objectives was too overwhelming. So I made 10 classes made specially to Play the fucking objective. I no longer gave two shits about getting kills.

My 2 favourite classes consisted of:
Class one:
- Riot shield
- AA-12 (for the,"Surprise! Who you think you're approaching to knife son?! I'm not a hopeless noob with just a riot shield beyatch!!!!!!)
- Smoke Grenade
- Blast Shield/Claymore (I used to switch it up)

Perks: Marathon (you gotta get in and out quickly boyyyy), Coldblooded and I think that jammer shit. Can't remember. I was an objective tank, lol. Fuck getting kills. I was the shadow in the darkness that won the game for my team even though we were being raped. I used to get killed alot, sure. But as long as we won I could troll in the lobby.

My second class consisted of:
- Some random sniper rifle (So that I can get the camo and hide in bushes. Underpass anyone?)
- G18 akimbos/silenced. (Depended on whether I knew I had to clear out camping areas. I needed the extra clip)
- Smoke grenade ofcourse
- Sticky/C4 but most of the time tact. Insert
Perks: Marathon, Coldblooded/Lightweight and steady aim

This class was for demolition. Fast and swift...spawning in their spawn...crawling in the bushes...ha. COD players don't expect someone to be PTFO'ing so hardcore. I hardly lost Demo matches in my time boys & girls. Hopefully BLOPS 2 has gear I can tailor make specially for getting the objective cuz MW3 and BLOPS 1 sure didn't. Ghost was cool but I needed more. For example I never got Marathon pro. Too hard


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry but you shouldnt punish players of FFA and TDM for not playing "objectively"
Your objective is...
You that guy over there? Fuck his shit up.

And don't get me wrong there JnB. When it comes to kill confirmed, I am usually negative [k/d r is a joke] but i have the highest score. I'd rather pick up like 4-5 tags total red or gold it doesnt matter, than be camping for streaks.
I gobble up tags like pacman eats them while dots.
I mean shit. I got an Recon drone, Advanced UAV, and EMP by caps alone in Domination without dying. 
Game ended when I had a 24 point streak.
NO MOAB FOR ME.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2012)

Kind of love the shield can be set down and picked up again.





Axl Low said:


> one of your squad will get spawn killed over and over
> or the random goes ahead and gives the other team a fucking ac 130
> 
> the score was 1200 -1900
> and the enemy had an ac 130 because our random died 12 times within like 2 minutes


I told you that was an accident. Just because it happened ten times in a row doesn't mean it happened on the eleventh time.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

You werent there O:
and you arent a random :33


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Mirrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Anybody thinking that this could be the cod that redeems the franchise?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

actually it might just do the opposite 
punishing free for all players that need 8 kills for a uav?

and since uavs will be less common that means More or the same amount of corner camping as old Blops 

FFA on blops was the worst
tons of ghost warlord silenced second chance ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) camping corners every map 
now corner campers wont need ghost they will just run counter uav or some shit

my favorite mode is being turned to shit
and the fastest way to get a uav is either 3 kills in TDM or 4 flag caps in DOM
good luck not dying since danger close has been confirmed to return


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Close in BOII is a Wildcard that will let you have another lethal grenade lol.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 23, 2012)

By redeem the franchise I mean be the first CoD since CoD 4 that wasn't just multiplayer with a short/easy campaign and some co-op mode slapped onto it.



Axl Low said:


> actually it might just do the opposite
> punishing free for all players that need 8 kills for a uav?
> 
> and since uavs will be less common that means More or the same amount of corner camping as old Blops
> ...



How are you already raging at a game that hasn't even come out yet? Here is a pro tip, stop getting so worked up about it. Go play something else for a while.

Danger close means you get two pieces of lethal equipment not extra explosive damage.

You don't seem to know much about your favourite gametype. FFA is about map control. The guy camping in the corner always loses. FFA is not about running around corners blind and getting owned by noobs.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Danger Close in BOII is a Wildcard that will let you have another lethal grenade lol.



*OH THANK GOODNESS*



Mirrow said:


> By redeem the franchise I mean be the first CoD since CoD 4 that wasn't just multiplayer with a short/easy campaign and some co-op mode slapped onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Blops alot of the kill cams I saw were usually someone stationary with a ak 74u or commando silenced. You'd be surprised at the number portable radars when you had hacker on O: 

To be fair even a noob with a claymore pointed to the door and a shotgun pointed to the door is sometimes hard to argue with  

So glad DC isnt that busted

Plus corner camping around high traffic areas will still be prominent.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2012)

Until it gets a new fucking engine...COD will just be that game I'll play when I'm bored of BF.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Never before footage from the Wii U version

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_imhv4cG2YY[/YOUTUBE]


gameplay footage Wii U
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6IJ4mxkw2Y&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4cH8YK4ctk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anRxDopbqw0[/YOUTUBE]

Where's your God now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anRxDopbqw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Where's your God now?



In my backyard drinking some cola... why?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Not enough zombie screen time in that trailer.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 19, 2012)

It seems one of the levels you'll be in a moving train trying to keep zombies out.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

That isn't a train, that's a bus.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm talking about the very end of the teaser where you can see a zombie hanging on to a moving train.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I'm talking about the very end of the teaser where you can see a zombie hanging on to a moving train.



Seems like a bus to me and considering that the bus was highly prominent in the video and appears right after that scene in the tunnel(?) I'm assuming that it's a bus.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 19, 2012)

It is the bus indeed. I compared the air vents at the sides and they both are the same.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2G2omnLoy8[/YOUTUBE]

That Wii U version, Making me fall in love with CoD all over again..


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2012)

what now?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 21, 2012)

Now...

WE WAIT FOR HITMAN ABSOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I heard theres a sequence at the end, where time slows down and you have to shoot the bad guy in the head. My cousin works for Treyarch trust me.



Similar to Black Ops 1 when you have to .....


**SPOILER ALERT**



**SPOILER ALERT**


Assassinate Castro in Cuba


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 25, 2012)

You should use spoiler tags lol.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2012)

So...do you feel like a hero yet?


----------



## Eki (Sep 26, 2012)

I like camping and controlling one spot. People are stupid enough to keep falling for it. So is the world of CoD.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 26, 2012)

I camped hard in MW2, not in the same spot, but I would control a entire building, no one was allowed in my turf.


*Spoiler*: __ 




ACR + heartbeat sensor
AA12

Claymore, flashbangs

Scavenger, Sleight of Hand, Sit rep




Never liked camping in any of the other Cod games, I am highly aggressive in the rest. Will likely be aggressive in BO2.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Eki said:


> I like camping and controlling one spot. People are stupid enough to keep falling for it. So is the world of CoD.



I was a massive camper in MW2, COD is just full of excellent places to camp.  Don't expect BO2 to be any different.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2012)

good thing ive got borderlands and halo 4

Carl on Duty Black Cops 2 will just be a sequel to the 2nd worse cod game ever


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Why would you want to camp when you can just rush in with Akimbos and get a 15-0 score in like 5mins?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH_9GzaUW40[/YOUTUBE]

What a Bus ride.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

There needs to be 32+ player zombie modes for the PC.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Since when did zombies started to sport blue, glowing eyes? 

And dat Avenged Sevenfold soundtrack. A7X


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2012)

Not impressed by that trailer. All the kiddies sure are happy though.

Camping is insanely boring way to play and is only beneficial in FPS these days, OG people didn't camp unless they didn't plan on surviving long.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldnt say Im impressed by the trailer, but zombies dosent look that bad.

That being said Im more excited for RE6 then this game, I only preordered this game for the free shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

The only thing I understand about why people are camping is that they can't handle my awesomeness directly thats why they decide to camp in the base and pray that I would just wallk right through their claymores instead of fighting me head on..


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2012)

Use Flak Jacket/Whatever the explosive countering perk is in this game


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 26, 2012)

An more informative video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDVUnc6L8tQ&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> Use Flak Jacket/Whatever the explosive countering perk is in this game



No need bro. I usually play with a handicap. I only use Scavenger pro/Steady Aim Pro/Marathon Pro. And rape all kinds of asses till most of them rage quits or accuse me of hacking. 

I remember one time playing in a clan server and played against the whole clan with pub teammates and had a clan genocide. And then I got kicked and perma banned from their server.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2012)

Then stuns/flash grenades are your best friend


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually Marathon Pro is my best friend. Flanking dem camping fuckers then stabbing/blasting them in the back feels glorious every time. 

And depending on footsteps and sounds wont help either coz I'm still going to kick your ass lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> An more informative video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDVUnc6L8tQ&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]



Grief Mode sounds like the mode I would have most fun with. Team NF would rape the rest.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Grief Mode sounds like the mode I would have most fun with. Team NF would rape the rest.



Team NF is retired, pal.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is retired, pal.



It's time for the team to come out of retirement.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> It's time for the team to come out of retirement.



Haha, if you can get Crix back you let me know. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXWvAsiFqGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha, if you can get Crix back you let me know.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 26, 2012)

i got the hardened pre-ordered, just so i have a copy. but i don't even know if i'll get it. i'll probably just downgrade to the regular.

did any of you guys get the hardened or prestige?


----------



## Eki (Sep 26, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH_9GzaUW40[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What a Bus ride.



If anything this would be the reason why i buy the game. And... AVENGED SEVENFOLD.

lol that Mike Ross laugh.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> It's time for the team to come out of retirement.


This make us sound like retired 60 year olds. Fuck Zombies. I just want something a change from MW3. That game got so boring already.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, even I have grown tired of BF3. I guess that has to do with the fact I didn't buy any of the DLC.

BLOPS 2 is on the back-burner for me though people. Its that game you know you'll get but you don't know when the fuck you'll get it. The only shooter I'm looking out for is BF4. Cuz I know they'll raise the bar with shit. But then again...until I get a gaming PC...I won't cop that. Console will hold it back.

Before the year's out...I want a collection of games I can transition between. Like couple hours of AC3...go out and do my thing...come home...Hitman Absolution time...sleep...wake-up...BEASTfast then play Sleeping dogs. God why am I saying all of this. No one gives a damn.

But I'm calling it now. GTA 5's multiplayer will save us and be so effin' fun we'll forget about the next COD next year. Watch. In Rockstar I trust


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2012)

ima sell my xbox while there's still some games rolling out, i'm done son


----------



## Eki (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to build a PC. Gonna have to start selling my body.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't sell your consoles until GTA 5 has come and done it due. It'll be the unforgettable game that closes off this gen. Just like San Andreas did.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2012)

good call.

so what's the verdict on elite? did that shit ever breakthru?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Black Ops II NDAs lifted - YouTuber impressions*

?Sprint duration relies on what weapon you hold, with combat knife letting you run the furthest
?The Crossbow shoots faster than in BO. 3 shot clip, it has an Acog, Red dot, thermal and TRIPLESHOT. Fire 3 shots at once.
?Scavenger replenishes all equipment and lethals. Scav packs only drop from non-explosive kills, though.
?High scorestreaks are VERY hard to get. If you play for KD, play the objective. You'll look ridiculous with half the score as the OBJ guy.
?Recoil. There is significant recoil in Black Ops 2. Gun WILL take skill.
?Sniping is fun, but challenging. The Unscoped Ballista takes A LOT of skill. Will be hard for most snipers to get used to.
?The knife lunge range in #BlackOps2 is HORREBDOUS. You have to be point blank.
?BlackOps2 has one of the best spawn systems I've seen. Not too quick to flip, never got spawned in front of somebody.
?Sensitivity: now 1-14. 14 is the same as 10 in previous games. More tiers in-between, allowing you to tune your sens even more.
?Some maps are interactive. Cargo has moving shipment crates. Express has a bullet train that runs you over/cuts off spawns. Pretty cool.
?SMG's suffer a LOT of damage drop off, but are lethal up close. They did a good job catering each gun class to its actual role.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Black Ops II NDAs lifted - YouTuber impressions*
> 
> ?SMG's suffer a LOT of damage drop off, but are lethal up close. They did a good job catering each gun class to its actual role.



Thats pretty sad. No more skorpions for me.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2012)

The important question how good are the shot guns, honestly they can be as powerful and as good as they were in MW2 as long as they are primary.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Black Ops II NDAs lifted - YouTuber impressions*
> 
> ?Sprint duration relies on what weapon you hold, with combat knife letting you run the furthest
> ?The Crossbow shoots faster than in BO. 3 shot clip, it has an Acog, Red dot, thermal and TRIPLESHOT. Fire 3 shots at once.
> ...



It looks pretty promising but I'll need to see it to believe it especially when it comes to the spawn system.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2012)

Best spawn system what? BLASPHEMOUS


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 28, 2012)

is that little jerk still there when you zoom in with a sniper?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope, it seems like they got rid of it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N391710X_TM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Sep 30, 2012)

I didn't like the spawn system in Blops. I would be trying to control one half of the map and all my dumbass teammates are running around like chickens with their heads chopped off fucking up the spawns so that they would spawn behind me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 Wii-U*

WHAT WE DO KNOW

*Call Of Duty Black Ops II is being Developed by Treyarch and not farmed out to another studio for a port.
*Game will release day and date with the Nintendo Wii-U (November 18th)
*Features all of the same content as the PC/PS3/Xbox 360 versions of the game including a nonlinear story and zombies mode, it's full online multiplayer modes and even the new eSports features.
*60fps on both the TV and gamepad simultaneous when playing split screen is the goal. (Close to that now).
*Local multiplayer will support both traditional split screen on TV (up to 4 players) or one player on TV and one on Gamepad.. 
*Wii-U Gamepad will be utilized to show radar can view multiplayer maps, call in score streaks and choose loadouts as well as check on friends.
*Controller Choices: GamePad, Wii Remote, Classic Controller Pro, Game Pad, or WiiU Pro Controller

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvLeg6SLt_M[/YOUTUBE]





> Vonderhaar then deflected a question about the Wii U version and the resolution and frame rate it will run in.
> 
> "I can't get into the Wii U details because the Wii U monster will have my head," he said. "As a title that's getting worked on to go with the Wii U at launch, the relationship between Nintendo and Treyarch here is actually nearly sacred, and it's really important all the information about the Wii U and Black Ops for the Wii U is developed and given to you in tandem."
> 
> He added: "I can tell you though that there's no lead SKU, and the 360 and the PS3 and the PC versions are all simultaneously developed by the same group of people. And we're playing all three of those platforms all the time in the studio."


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking down at the game pad just to call in a Score Streak is just... so smart. I Hope everyone does that :33


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Eki said:


> Looking down at the game pad just to call in a Score Streak is just... so smart. I Hope everyone does that :33





If I can scratch my nose while playing MW2 and not be killed I'm sure that people can look down at the game pad without being killed especially if they don't do it in a place where there are enemies.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

What was your favorite MW2 map?


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Terminal.  Loved that map though a big part of that love comes from when it was modded for MW1 onto the PC.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, that map was just too fun. Until you got spawn trapped at the bottom :/

I also enjoyed that one map that was in the woods with the house on top of the hill.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Eki said:


> Yeah, that map was just too fun. Until you got spawn trapped at the bottom :/
> 
> I also enjoyed that one map that was in the woods with the house on top of the hill.



I remember that one as well.  Once I ended up in a hacked lobby on that map, unlimited ammo was a blast for a while.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Eki said:


> Looking down at the game pad just to call in a Score Streak is just... so smart. I Hope everyone does that :33


 looking down? no need... and the Wiimote combo is going to be epic..


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2012)

The WiiU version sounds and looks great. I love the wiimote. Is it possible to use the wiimote screen as a monitor or is it just for checking the map and killstreaks. That part is a little unclear to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> The WiiU version sounds and looks great. I love the wiimote. *Is it possible to use the wiimote screen as a monitor *or is it just for checking the map and killstreaks. That part is a little unclear to me.


 Do you mean the Wii U pad? if so Local MP yes. I dunno solo online or campaign


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah the Wii U pad. Can you play online MP on it without using a monitor.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcHuz6fpeD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 4, 2012)

this site lets you play around with the create a class system


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2012)

I can add a suppressor to my RPG? cooooool


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 4, 2012)

I went 

Scar-H
Fast mags
Ex mags

Launcher

Hard line
Scavenger
Engineer
Marahton

Perk greed 3

Claymore


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 4, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> I went
> 
> Scar-H
> Fast mags
> ...


That's pretty much the same class I made. Except I went for a handgun as my secondary.


blakstealth said:


> I can add a suppressor to my RPG? cooooool


Lol


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 4, 2012)

M-TAR 21

Care Package

Perk 1 Greed
Perk 2 Greed
Perk 3 Greed

Lightweight + Ghost
Fast Hands + Scavenger
Extreme Conditioning + Dead Silence


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2012)

Are there a list of confirmed guns?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 5, 2012)

Haven't been keeping up with the development lately,will there be Bi-Pods in this game?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 5, 2012)

Eki said:


> Are there a list of confirmed guns?


Lol  was posted 2 posts above yours.


----------



## Neji (Oct 6, 2012)

Fuck the guns, fuck the campaign, seriously fuck the multiplayer. I am all in on this game just for the fucking zombies. Given than I expect shit out of everything else, I will in turn be impressed by the other features of the game and probably enjoy it as a whole. Seriously, Treyarch >>>>>> IW right now. Only IW title I liked more than a Treyarch COD title is Cod4, which was only marginally better than WaW.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2012)

I loved the MW campaigns. One of the most awesome series this gen. Hate if you want.

Fuck the multiplayer. Never played Cod4 online...MW2 is just explosions....MW3 is just made with the intention of frustrating a human being.


----------



## Taka (Oct 6, 2012)

So I wonder if BLOPS2 will be the only game to make shotguns accurate as they are not just close range weapons? Ya know people hunt with shotguns and I don't just mean hunting shotguns.


----------



## Neji (Oct 6, 2012)

Like the SPAS in MW2, 3 and BO? Cause that gun had the sickest range ever.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 6, 2012)

Seriously, shotguns in MW3 are really overpowered now.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2012)

SPAS in BO wut


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 6, 2012)

After having played MW3 for so long, I don't even care how campfriendly the maps are anymore. I just want a good connection. MW3's connection fucked up big time. I mean you can adapt to maps, campingfaggots etc, but a shit connection stays shit. I never played a CoD before that lagged so much even when I had 4 bar.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2012)

When you Ps3 guys are killed with someone with a Dragonfire card. It was me


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2012)

rofl


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2012)

that's been there for like 3 years bros


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Since when did zombies started to sport blue, glowing eyes?
> 
> And dat Avenged Sevenfold soundtrack. A7X



In Black Ops Zombie you sent missiles to earth.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Treyarch Defends Black Ops' Ageing Engine*
The IW Engine was first used for Call of Duty 2 back in 2005.




> Treyarch has defended using the seven-year-old IW engine to power Call of Duty: Black Ops II.
> 
> In an interview with OXM, game design director David Vondehaar explained that modifications had been made to ensure the game ran robustly, and admitted he was baffled that anyone would criticise the title's technical performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2012)

shittttt, no one is playing mw3 anymore , i won't even buy the last map pack cause there aren't enough lobbies.  suckksssssss...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 11, 2012)

IF you're going to buy a map pack you might as well buy this one, since it has the best ones. Parish is awesome!


----------



## Neji (Oct 11, 2012)

I got those all free. Never played like... any. I was tired of MW3 before the first fucking DLC. I liked the Face Off playlist though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone know if it's possible to share DLC with your friends if you have Elite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to share DLC with your friends if you have Elite.



you mean elite only DLC.. i would probably say no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

yeah.. we'll get it "later".. but as for the time when its only elite i don't think you can share that..


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, but the maps that're out already are fair game?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2012)

I remember it being 5 with Blops. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

yeah.. but i think they changed it after PSN got hacked.. again, not sure..


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2012)

That's annoying. Can I give them to 2 other people, or is it 2 in total. Including myself,


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2012)

Elite now free? lol yay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> That's annoying. Can I give them to 2 other people, or is it 2 in total. Including myself,



i think 2 in total.. however i think thats the case with new PSN accounts(as in after the hacking happened)


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Elite now free? lol yay


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2012)

Most people would have stopped playing the previous COD title a lot sooner if they didn't feel guilty about having already coughed up the $100.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, but none of my friends had Elite. So I bought it and I'm gamesharing it with my friends now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2012)

u guys are parasites, pay for ur content.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2012)

Paying for something that is overpriced doesn't seem logical.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I like to think of it as this way. There are like 12 maps released so far as DLC. The game itself has around the same amount as well. It's all about the maps, so paying a total of €50 for them isn't too bad. But hey, if I could get them for free I would as well. It's just that I had money to spare. Instead of wasting money on takeouts every week, I thought I'd use it on something for the long run. 

Are you ps3 NF'ers buying this btw? It used to be so fun playing with team NF. I was checking your Youtube channel a couple of weeks back Omni. NF raping during the MW2 days. Seriously MW2 had the best connection in all of the COD's I've played. I could play with you americans no problem.


----------



## Neji (Oct 15, 2012)

Is Hardened Edition worth it? I'm on the fence about getting it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Well I like to think of it as this way. There are like 12 maps released so far as DLC. The game itself has around the same amount as well. It's all about the maps, so paying a total of ?50 for them isn't too bad. But hey, if I could get them for free I would as well. It's just that I had money to spare. Instead of wasting money on takeouts every week, I thought I'd use it on something for the long run.
> 
> Are you ps3 NF'ers buying this btw? It used to be so fun playing with team NF. I was checking your Youtube channel a couple of weeks back Omni. NF raping during the MW2 days. Seriously MW2 had the best connection in all of the COD's I've played. I could play with you americans no problem.



I guess to each their own.

I don't plan on getting this, but on the slim chance I did it would probably be for the Wii U.

MW2 was the glory days for NF. Funny enough when we got started was when we were in our prime. Everyone is scattered now, Black Ops pretty much split everyone up half a year after it's release, then most of us tried reuniting for MW3 and realized how terrible the game was right away and left for good.

COD2 is still the best in the series by far for me, the series is just falling hard IMO. I partly blame all the kids on these days (new generation is borderline retarded).

I'm the lone Canadian in Team NF to my recollection. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPItrWDJBaQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




Wish I had a PVR when we were in our prime and we had so many god damn people playing with us. This was recorded when we tried to return to MW2.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 16, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm the lone Canadian in Team NF to my recollection.



416 represent boi.

Edit: I'm probably not getting this game, thought the last two were pretty lame and didn't entertain me that much.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 16, 2012)

_*LOOKS LIKE I HAVE TO JOIN IN THIS LIL COD GROUP............................

ASK A GUY WITH A 2.12 KD ANYTHING...................*_


----------



## Neji (Oct 16, 2012)

2.0 K/D is easy shit, stop bragging.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 16, 2012)

Neji said:


> 2.0 K/D is easy shit, stop bragging.



_*FROM THE GUY WITH A 1.0 SOMETHING PLZZZZZ GOOOOOOO...............*_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Black Ops 2 Achieves ?Highest Pre-Orders in History?*



> Surprise, surprise. This year?s Call of Duty is readying itself for a launch that is set to surpass last year?s entry. According to GameStop?s Company president Tony Bartel, ?consumer anticipation for Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 is tremendous? and the company is ?seeing the highest pre-orders in history.?
> 
> Further discussing the game?s soon-to-be impressive sales numbers, he went on to say ?with its current pace, this Call of Duty is on track to break records and is likely to be our biggest game launch of all time?. Although Modern Warfare 3 resulted in the largest entertainment launch ever ? the game sold 6.5 million units in NA and EU within 24 hours ? this Black Ops 2 news is less than shocking.
> 
> Find out if Blacks Ops 2 is worthy of those pre-order figures when it releases on November 13th.





*Activision and Nintendo 'in talks' over Black Ops 2 season pass
DLC deal not yet finalised for Nintendo's new home platform*



> *Call of Duty publisher Activision remains optimistic that it can implement its online services on Nintendo's upcoming Wii U console.*
> 
> The company told CVG that it is "working with Nintendo on the possibility of releasing the Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 DLC Map Packs and the DLC Season Pass for this new gaming platform".
> More details will be released at a later date, the company added.
> ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I guess to each their own.
> 
> I don't plan on getting this, but on the slim chance I did it would probably be for the Wii U.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had the most fun with MW2. I regret not having played MW1 when it came out. That game was so awesome. 
Seriously fucking kids these days ruin the game. Kids talking shit with their mics while they're shit and all they're doing is camping. 

So you're one of them Wii U fans. I haven't bought anything from Nintendo since the SNES. Their game lineup has been so shitty for long time. It looks like the WiiU is getting more support though. 

Lol @Lebron boosting about his 2.0 k/d. 2.0 k/d is fucking easy. Even with MW3 being so shitty as it is.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 16, 2012)

_*
Haohmaru BLACK OPS2 WILL MOST LIKELY BE SHIT IDK WHY YOUR SO HYPE FOR IT......................

MW1 AND COD4 WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST COD GAMES................
*_


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2012)

MW1 and COD4? lulz


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 16, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> MW1 and COD4? lulz



*ALSO COD2 FOR PC...............* 

_*AND WTF YOU MEAN LULZ? YOU WANT BEEF CUZZ?*_


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I had the most fun with MW2. I regret not having played MW1 when it came out. That game was so awesome.
> Seriously fucking kids these days ruin the game. Kids talking shit with their mics while they're shit and all they're doing is camping.
> 
> So you're one of them Wii U fans. I haven't bought anything from Nintendo since the SNES. Their game lineup has been so shitty for long time. It looks like the WiiU is getting more support though.
> ...



Team NF was so much fun back then, we had a lot of strong players as well so we hardly lost if ever. 

The new generation is trash. The random days I play Black Ops now and I hear kids talking shit on their mic, I put on some trolling video on my mic for them to hear to annoy them.

SNES is my all time favorite console by far, that was when Nintendo was at their best. I wouldn't say I'm confident the Wii U bring Nintendo back to their former title as King but I'm hoping it does.

K/D has always been meaningless to me, W/L is what matters if anything. I always preferred running around with pistols or low tier guns and out performing the cookie cutter players anyways.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> *ALSO COD2 FOR PC...............*


*

That's one thing your right about. 

CoD 2 (PC) is the best CoD, it has all the CoD elements you need mixed in with some old school FPS gameplay.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vOWbJ46XU&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*
> Haohmaru BLACK OPS2 WILL MOST LIKELY BE SHIT IDK WHY YOUR SO HYPE FOR IT......................
> 
> MW1 AND COD4 WILL ALWAYS BE THE BEST COD GAMES................
> *_


When have I said that I was hyped for Blops2? I said I'm buying it. Doesn't mean I'm hyped. 


Violent-nin said:


> Team NF was so much fun back then, we had a lot of strong players as well so we hardly lost if ever.
> 
> The new generation is trash. The random days I play Black Ops now and I hear kids talking shit on their mic, I put on some trolling video on my mic for them to hear to annoy them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we realy did have a strong well balanced team. We need to hold a MW2 weekend again and get team NF to kick some serious ass.

Snes is definitely my favorite console as well. PS2 comes close. I had so much fun discovering RPG's on the SNES. So many good titles. Cardriges were freaking expensive though over here. 180 gulden back then, which would be around ?90 now. I'm kinda get the hype for the WiiU. But they're a little late with it imo. 

K/D depends on skill and how you play imo. I always rush and play smart and I usually win while doing so. If you can hold a high K/D in mw3 while playing like that, you're atleast decent. With all the shit in MW3 like campers, lag compensation, connection, deathstreaks, I'm okay with my K/D. Plus I used to snipe a lot. I have all snipers gold. Otherwise my K/D would be well above 3.0.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6vOWbJ46XU&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


Can't wait to gawk at the set pieces.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2012)

that trailer was shit.. but i know the game will be better than MW3.. Treyarch actually tries to do some shit differently.. 10 point allocation system and scorestreaks will probably make me play this more than i did MW3.. which wasn't a lot..


----------



## Neji (Oct 16, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*FROM THE GUY WITH A 1.0 SOMETHING PLZZZZZ GOOOOOOO...............*_


3.05 on Black Ops, my last serious CoD game with a 25+ W/L ratio. The game is too easy honestly.

By the way, learn how to type. Typing in bold isn't going to make your statement any more valid. Also, back up your claims with evidence some time. I can say I have a 57.4 K/D, doesn't make it true. Here's my BO stats.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Quick thoughts on Call of Duty: Black Ops II on Wii U*



> If there?s one thing that?s guaranteed this holiday, it?s that Call of Duty: Black Ops II will sell like hotcakes. I?m sure millions of copies will move across the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC. But the one platform that interests me will be the Wii U.
> 
> The first-person shooter will be released on the system?s launch day. But the big question for many is Will it be worth it? Should gamers wait a few days longer to get it on the hot, new system instead of the current gen setups?
> 
> ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm concerned about the WiiU's connection. It's new and there's gonna be problems and fixes once the WiiU gets released. Also putting the radar on the WiiUpad is retarded. Having the map on sight the entire type is essential.


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2012)

That video reminds me of the old Team NF days  I remember playing GW with all 9 people being from here. Fun times


----------



## Id (Oct 19, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF was so much fun back then, we had a lot of strong players as well so we hardly lost if ever.
> 
> The new generation is trash. The random days I play Black Ops now and I hear kids talking shit on their mic, I put on some trolling video on my mic for them to hear to annoy them.



Oh yeah. Brandon Heat, Me, You, Bolivian Alpaca etc...fuck we dominated team deathmatch. 

We did get destroyed one time. We came across this crew, that was how do I put it? Organized camping?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2012)

Bunch of pussy ass, dick sucking, anal orifice licking, cunt nubbling mother fuckers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Bunch of pussy ass, dick sucking, anal orifice licking, cunt nubbling mother fuckers.


Hahaha I see that match left a scar. 

I remember that on game of s&d in subbase where the opposing team was camping in their own spawn with snipers and noobtubes. Claymores fucking everywhere. Shit was pathetic and they still lost against us.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2012)

I just wanna see Mason dammit.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha I see that match left a scar.
> 
> I remember that on game of s&d in subbase where the opposing team was camping in their own spawn with snipers and noobtubes. Claymores fucking everywhere. Shit was pathetic and they still lost against us.



S&D on MW2 was my playground.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2012)

You will all leave COD alone when BF4 drops for next gen.


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> S&D on MW2 was my playground.



Its as if you were playing MGS  Always trolling


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol Deathgun, the EBR pro troller.


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2012)

Guys still play COD?  I pretty much stopped after MW2


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2012)

It's all my real life friends play, so yeah. I buy it every year as well. Only Khris, Deathgun still play it (I think). Undercovermc is on so now and then as well recently.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> S&D on MW2 was my playground.



You camping fuck.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> You will all leave COD alone when BF4 drops for next gen.


I don't think it's coming next gen lol.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> You camping fuck.



Oh well, it's not like someone like you could understand the art of the hunt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2012)

instead of all this talk.. you guys wanna have practice rounds before BO2?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Oh well, it's not like someone like you could understand the art of the hunt.



I prefer the way I play: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlHORQSxUvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> instead of all this talk.. you guys wanna have practice rounds before BO2?


I'm in if anyone else wants to massacre people


----------



## General Mael Radec (Oct 21, 2012)

the soul reason black ops 2 was created was for more zombies!! this time with 8 players! Who dosent like killing zombies?


----------



## Neji (Oct 21, 2012)

You mean there's more to the game than Zombies?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 21, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> S&D on MW2 was my playground.



I sucked at S&D

TDM and Domination however


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2012)

Guys I have a new PSN account Vault-023 

I would like to play with you guys like old times. 

But what game are you going to be playing? I never bothered to really play any other COD after MW2


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> Guys I have a new PSN account Vault_023
> 
> I would like to play with you guys like old times.
> 
> But what game are you going to be playing? I never bothered to really play any other COD after MW2



I plan on playing the newest COD but i also play BF3, ACand a lot of fighting games.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2012)

Platinum guns

I hope Whiteboy is right. A platinum type 25 would be boss.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 21, 2012)

Depending if I can find a good group of people on ps3 to play with I might get in on ps3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2012)

Haoh is pretty good he gets like 10-20 moabs/nukes a day, spawntraps the shit out of scrubs.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Haoh is pretty good he gets like 10-20 moabs/nukes a day, spawntraps the shit out of scrubs.


LAWL I play KC mainly (out of the 150000 kills I have, 100000 are in KC). How does one spawntrap in KC. Does not compute. Also never spawntrapped in MW2. I did take advantage of the horrible spawns in Black Ops though. I was killing people of their spawn. Not really spawn trapping though. Why all the hate 

@Bushido, you're better of getting this for the x360. Nobody on the ps3 side played MW3. It was just me, Khris and Deathgun. The rest gave up on it really fast. I sure hope that changes with Blops 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2012)

playing BOps now.. 

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn, I can't today. I'll be on tomorrow if you are. Besides it's already like 4am over here.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 23, 2012)

@haomaru

For sure on Xbox I rarely ever touch my ps3 but do have a couple of irl friends on the ps3. They were like you need to get the ps3 and drop the Xbox, I finally come over to ps3 and there fucking ghost, now my ps3 is my gf movie box for our bedroom, but I guess I can't complain her brother sold it to me dirt cheap w/ games


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 24, 2012)

If enough of old team NF gets Black Ops II, I will end up getting it for zombie fun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2012)

Fire and I were dominating just now. That's how we roll. The new map pack really put new life into mw3. Parish domination is chaos. I love it.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 29, 2012)

Since my gf is buying my XBOX copy, im thinking ill use the money i was going to use to buy it to buy one for PS3, but i dont have a group of friends to play with from my short friends list, so whoever buying here let get your PSN gt and ill play with yall


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Deathgun (Oct 29, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> Since my gf is buying my XBOX copy, im thinking ill use the money i was going to use to buy it to buy one for PS3, but i dont have a group of friends to play with from my short friends list, so whoever buying here let get your PSN gt and ill play with yall



You can add me if you want, Team NF could use some new people.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2012)

the ad is sick, but i'm not gonna bite


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> You can add me if you want, Team NF could use some new people.



It's like NF the new generation, majority of the founders/veterans are long gone.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 29, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> It's like NF the new generation, majority of the founders/veterans are long gone.





Then i guess it's up to US to show these privates how it's done.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 29, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> It's like NF the new generation, majority of the founders/veterans are long gone.



These new recruits need us Omni. :33


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2012)

all that corn


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2012)

Pss you guys don't have it anymore. You lost it, that's why you don't play it anymore (Lets hope that worked and and you'll bite  )


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Actor says Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 4 in the works*

Coming from actor Bill Murray (not that Bill Murray)...

*?Yeah, on Monday I am off to meet Infinity Ward about the next game, Modern Warfare 4, I?m doing work on the sequel to Modern Warfare 3, it carries straight on and I only ever appear in the Modern Warfare games??*

Not really surprising to see that this is happening. I'm just guessing Activision didn't want the info out yet.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok i WILL be ignoring that.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Actor says Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 4 in the works*
> 
> Coming from actor Bill Murray (not that Bill Murray)...
> 
> ...


sweetness~


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 30, 2012)

Dat Black Ops 2 surprise traiiler! 

[YOUTUBE]4wIZp_E2CxQ[/YOUTUBE]

My body is ready. ​


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 30, 2012)

I just tried to play ops and I'm getting the same thing as violent. Been getting it all day


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 30, 2012)

Price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- referring to the MW4 shit -


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> You playing right now?





Bushido Brown said:


> I just tried to play ops and I'm getting the same thing as violent. Been getting it all day



I was trying to, but like Bushido said the game is screwed for everyone on the PS3 side.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, I had the same problem the other day. I turned my ps3 off and on and then it worked all of a sudden :s Otherwise there always MW3


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 30, 2012)

Hoah and nin what's your psn ID


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> Hoah and nin what's your psn ID


What happened to that thread with all the PSN ID's? Anyway, mine's musolini187.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2012)

Nah there servers are actually down because of the hurricane/flooding, or so I hear so nothing I can do will fix that.

@Bushido

I mostly play on my alt account for Black Ops these days:
*
WayofDaDragon*


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol, they really know how to make the trailers,the horse seems a bit out of place though


----------



## martryn (Nov 1, 2012)

Is this out then?  I've been so absorbed in Borderlands I've completely forgotten about this game.  Don't really have any desire to pick up another title, despite how addicted I was to both MW3, MW2, and Black Ops.  Some of the new stuff looks interesting, but not worth what they charge at release for a new game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2012)

Halo 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2012)

lol, hurricane sandy vagina is affecting BO play?! gtfo , BO has never worked right


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> Lol, they really know how to make the trailers,the horse seems a bit out of place though


The game takes place in the 1980s too.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 2, 2012)

anyone want to run a session on BO on PS3 tonite


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2012)

is it finally working?

edit: still doesn't work for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> anyone want to run a session on BO on PS3 tonite



Yeah I'll play, What time?


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2012)

Checked out the demo.

Yep...Spec Ops: The Line is still better than this.  I mean it's got the bells and whistles, but absolutely zero quality to really grip me.  It's a Michael Bay film.  SOTL was a Coppola film mixed with a Kubrick film.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2012)

What demo?


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> What demo?



Demo videos.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, I thought you meant a actual demo. I am mainly interested in Zombies and little bit of multiplayer if it turns out good.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Oh, I thought you meant a actual demo. I am mainly interested in Zombies and little bit of multiplayer if it turns out good.



No I phrased it wrong at first...my bad.

Yeah I'd only be interested in zombies mode.  Any CoD story is pure shit and singleplayer is also cliche.  That's why Spec Ops: The Line was far better for an experience that didn't have to involve multiplayer ragequit.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2012)

I will admit I was intrigued by the pseudo RTS mode, going to give that a try, Black Ops 1 had that one mission but it was far too short, if they could expand on that it could be pretty good. 

Yeah I really don't expect a good campaign from any Cod game, the main reason I was 
so surprised with Black Ops 1 was I thought all the inconsistencies of people not acknowledging Reznov was Treyarc being lazy.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 4, 2012)

Comparing COD to Spec Ops? lol


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Comparing COD to Spec Ops? lol



Yeah I know...sometimes games that deconstruct CoD/MW just end up being better.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 5, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> would you like these game types
> 
> 
> Game Type 1:
> ...



Treyarch owes me free copies of all there call of duties for stealing my idea


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 5, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> Treyarch owes me free copies of all there call of duties for stealing my idea


Hahah you should sue them. Maybe you'll end up with millions as well.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> Treyarch owes me free copies of all there call of duties for stealing my idea


have fun going at it with Activision's attorneys lol.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2012)

Will be on zombies like a maniac.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Man... no Wii version of this game, Now I have to get the Wii U version regardless.. Wii mote combo with the Wii U pad...


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 5, 2012)

since BOs is back up and running does anyone want to run some


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2012)

got the game.. gonna try it right now..

EDIT: servers still not open though lol


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2012)

I have already seen quite a bit of zombies, could you tell us how the campaign is?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2012)

What he said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2012)

been playing a bit local(combat training) with some friends.. i will try campaign once they leave 

i also, did not know that danger close is back


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> been playing a bit local(combat training) with some friends.. i will try campaign once they leave
> 
> i also, did not know that danger close is back


How are you liking it so far?

and inb4dangerclosehate


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 - Wii U unboxing*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFTewxt9bh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2012)

> Activision, publisher of the blockbuster Call of Duty franchise, said this morning that players will be able to live stream their game play of Call of Duty: Black Ops II on YouTube. Players can share their game play, audio commentary, and even Webcam footage of themselves on YouTube without any new hardware or software.
> 
> Sang Kim, head of game partnerships for YouTube, said in a statement that the move was "an awesome next step for the eSports community," referring to the world of professional gaming.
> 
> Black Ops II, which hits stores on Tuesday, will be available for streaming on the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3. The feature was created by Activision and Treyarch, the Call of Duty game studio.





This is pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> How are you liking it so far?
> 
> and inb4dangerclosehate



ok i guess.. guns are more enjoyable because of the feel and sound.. i will begin campaign right now..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2012)

So Activision took the video down about the Wii U version unboxing. Amazon pull out the Wii U version from their site. Wii U version shipped without the bonus map.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone down to run some BOs I'm on in 5 mins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2012)

i feel the campaign to be the same honestly..  except for the class customization, which you can do now before every stage.. i am more interested in MP right now.. i found this on the COD website:-

CALL OF DUTY: BLACK OPS II SERVERS ARE OFFLINE IN PREPARATION FOR THE GAME'S WORLDWIDE LAUNCH ON TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH!

guess there's no chance for the servers to online before that huh?  

war machine is boss


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 8, 2012)

^Start learning the maps already and have an edge on new players  How's the hit detection feel like in combat training. I remember it being really weird the first time I played BO 1. I hated it for a long time. I got used to it pretty fast, but still I continued hating it. In that regard MW3 is much better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2012)

as far as i can tell, its somewhere between BO1 and MW3.. but don't take my word for it yet..

for some reason i like carrier.. 

*also, danger close is just taking another lethal instead of a tactical grenade..*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2012)

It's official, I'll see all you guys on Tuesday.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell yeah, another PS3 player to play with. Fire you're getting this as well right?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell the fuck yeah I am.

I might actually go to the midnight release of my local gamestore to see what the deal about it is.

I recently lost my job anyway.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't worry, a couple of rounds of Team NF owning some noobs will cheer everyone up.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Nov 9, 2012)

*FUCK/ THIS GAME PLUS HALO 4 +NBA2K13 HOW WILL I PLAY ALL THESE GAMES PLUS AC3 WTF.............*


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2012)

Muso, Brandon, Fire......................you fools.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2012)

^Good luck playing your sad little WiiU, while we be codding Oldschool NF style SUCKAAAAA

@Lebron Flocka, dayummmmm who's the chick in the set.

@Fire, that's fucked up man. Especially in the rough times we live in.


Also apparently matchmaking is based exclusively off of latency and ping. Which is a good thing imo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Good luck playing your sad little WiiU, while we be codding Oldschool NF style SUCKAAAAA
> 
> @Lebron Flocka, dayummmmm who's the chick in the set.
> 
> ...



Have fun playing with 12 year olds screaming in your ears and camping you guys to death.

Ya'll are new generation NF, like when those t.v shows come back as a new generation but suck and aren't half as good as the original.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Have fun playing with 12 year olds screaming in your ears and camping you guys to death.
> 
> Ya'll are new generation NF, like when those t.v shows come back as a new generation but suck and aren't half as good as the original.


Is that how you talk to NF veterans? For shame Omni. 

Anyway good luck playing with 12 old year olds with.. pretty much every game. You're so fucked. Who the fuck buys a Nintendo. Everybody knows Nintendo is for kids now after we grown ups finished playing on the SNES. 

Seriously though, just buy the game bro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Is that how you talk to NF veterans? For shame Omni.
> 
> Anyway good luck playing with 12 old year olds with.. pretty much every game. You're so fucked. Who the fuck buys a Nintendo. Everybody knows Nintendo is for kids now after we grown ups finished playing on the SNES.
> 
> Seriously though, just buy the game bro.



Psh of course, me and Crix were the godfathers of the original Team NF, I'm not part of the "New Generation". 

Trust me there are going to be more 12 year olds and issues on BO2 than there will be on the Wii U. Got dedicated servers yet? I know Call of Duty 2 did (best game of the franchise). Enjoy that host migration.

I ain't giving money to Activision man, tired of playing the same re-skinned game. All idiots are going to be doing is playing Nuketown 2025 (Most scrub friendly map in FPS history) all day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2012)

online is apparently back.. will play in a couple of hours.. i will give my feedback later today


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone here actually play the through the story?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2012)

I always play the campaign first.


----------



## Grape (Nov 10, 2012)

I usually do to, but I finished about 80% of BO1 before switching to multiplayer. I was thinking of starting MP first and doing the campaign later on...


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 10, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> It's official, I'll see all you guys on Tuesday.



because my car wanted to fuck me harder than a dude fresh out of prison, yall probably wont see me until Dec, lucky for me i wont have to learn the maps since im still getting it on release for xbox


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2012)

^You're gonna miss out on Nuketown man. 

I've had MW3 since day 1. Still haven't finished the single player haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2012)

ok.. so:-

any sub machine + rapid fire + laser sights = HOLY FUCKING SHIT 

also, like i said hit detection is better than BO1.. still not sure if its better than MW3..

cross-bow isn't as bamf, but maybe i am using it wrong?

not sure if you can quick scope but snipers are much more powerful than in BO1..

Ghost at level 5-something is something i have mixed feelings about..

class i use the most:-

Primary - 2nd Sub Machine(forgot the name lol)  = 1 point
Attachments -  Laser Sights + Suppressor + Rapid Fire = 3 points
Secondary - None = 0 point(s)
Perks:-
Hardline = 1 point
Fast Hands = 1 point
Dexterity = 1 point
Lethal Grenade  - Semtex =  1 point
Tactical Grenade - Shock Charge  = 1 point
Wild Card - Primary Gunfighter = 1 point


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> ok.. so:-
> 
> any sub machine + rapid fire + laser sights = HOLY FUCKING SHIT


This isn't anything surprising tbh. Ofcourse you're gonna shit on people with rapidfire and steady aim (laser sights) from close quarters. I'm more interested in the assault rifles. Is there a super AR or is it more balanced in this game (MW3 ACR, MW2 FAMAS/M16, MW1 M16 etc).



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> also, like i said hit detection is better than BO1.. still not sure if its better than MW3..


Very good to hear.




			
				Khris said:
			
		

> not sure if you can quick scope but snipers are much more powerful than in BO1..


I became pretty good sniping with MW3. Using snipers is fun if you're not in a game full of corner camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> Ghost at level 5-something is something i have mixed feelings about..


So how does Ghost work exactly. Is it true that you aren't invisible to the radar if you are staying in one spot/camping?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> This isn't anything surprising tbh. Ofcourse you're gonna shit on people with rapidfire and steady aim (laser sights) from close quarters. I'm more interested in the assault rifles. Is there a super AR or is it more balanced in this game (MW3 ACR, MW2 FAMAS/M16, MW1 M16 etc).


Type is solid.. but nothing special.. others feel like the chore to use right now with suppressor being unlocked in a high level for AR.. but everyone is low-leveled right now.. so i'd wait.. 



> So how does Ghost work exactly. Is it true that you aren't invisible to the radar if you are staying in one spot/camping?



low-leveled breh.. no idea how ghost works.. didn't even check it in Local/Combat Training.. UAVs are all over the place.. so having ghost wouldn't suck right now


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2012)

UAV is awesome. It's kind of a counter messure for camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm 100% I'll get a UAV before they do, so I can flush them out faster. Who needs Ghost anyway if I'm running without silencer. I even did that a lot in MW3 and managed to keep an average above 2.5 k/d


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 10, 2012)

Personally I am a fan of Counter spy plane, I have ran it on every CoD game except MW2 and I don't plan on changing it. 

I haven't checked, but is their a equivalent of a Napalm Strike? That has been my favorite killstreak of all time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Muso, Brandon, Fire......................you fools.



people from GAF are already playing the game, not good opinions about it..



> I am supremely disappoited in Blops2. It's like MW3 turbo edition.
> 
> Way to chaotic.
> Maps are to small.
> ...



it is one of the game I want to pick up with my Wii U..


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2012)

It can't possibly be worse than MW3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> people from GAF are already playing the game, not good opinions about it..
> 
> 
> 
> it is one of the game I want to pick up with my Wii U..



It's alright man there's always Mario and Zombi U.



Deathgun said:


> It can't possibly be worse than MW3.



You underestimate Activision.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

People keep forgetting that there is zombies which trumps the regular multiplayer. 

And I think its funny how people worry after a couple of opinions of the game. Play the game for yourself and might actually enjoy it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> People keep forgetting that there is zombies which trumps the regular multiplayer.
> 
> And I think its funny how people worry after a couple of opinions of the game. Play the game for yourself and might actually enjoy it.



This.

I still dont have high hopes for it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2012)

guess this will get the RE6 treatment.. honestly its not that bad.. and all the new features are a step up from MW3..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> People keep forgetting that there is zombies which trumps the regular multiplayer.
> 
> And I think its funny how people worry after a couple of opinions of the game. Play the game for yourself and might actually enjoy it.



Can already predict what will happen to you with this game, especially since your not a solo player and can't take over a game when needed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Can already predict what will happen to you with this game, especially since your not a solo player and can't take over a game when needed.



Let's play 1 vs 1 to prove how good I am.... oh wait your not getting it. 

I am a valuable asset to a team, you just don't seem to remember that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> People keep forgetting that there is zombies which trumps the regular multiplayer.
> 
> *And I think its funny how people worry after a couple of opinions of the game. Play the game for yourself and might actually enjoy it*.


 I am worried because is not the opinion of one person and the feeling is similar all around. I do understands what you are saying tho. It seem that the single campaign is a solid one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

I think its more about people just getting tired of COD altogether. There is so much you can add, tweak, or change in a game every year. Personally, I believe I will enjoy this more than MW3, which was a waste of money for me. 

I'm just looking for a game that I can enjoy with a couple of friends, not something ground breaking.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2012)

So far i'm actually looking foreword to this because 3Arc COD's >>> IW COD's


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I think its more about people just getting tired of COD altogether. There is so much you can add, tweak, or change in a game every year. Personally, I believe I will enjoy this more than MW3, which was a waste of money for me.
> 
> I'm just looking for a game that I can enjoy with a couple of friends, not something ground breaking.


Seriously, this! I always play COD with friends. Playing alone can be so boring at times. 
Also from what I've seen (stream and previously shown gameplay) I don't really get why people say that the levels are too small. It wasn't too bad in the 4 or 5 levels I saw. The UAV complaint is a fucking noob complaint. You don't like UAV's, just shoot it down or use counter UAV. You don't even need a stinger to shoot it down.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 11, 2012)

BLACK OPS MIDNIGHT LAUNCH TONIGHT.!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Let's play 1 vs 1 to prove how good I am.... oh wait your not getting it.
> 
> I am a valuable asset to a team, you just don't seem to remember that.



You do realize you haven't beaten me in anything right? Brawl, SF4, MK9, MVC3, etc. Hell even zombies my scores destroy yours.

Brandon will get the game, play with new generation NF for a while, they may win 50% of their matches. Brandon will then get some new game or the Wii U not too long down the road, completely forget about Black Ops 2, and then sell it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Brandon will get the game, play with new generation NF for a while, they may win 50% of their matches. Brandon will then get some new game or the Wii U not too long down the road, completely forget about Black Ops 2, and then sell it.



I won't sell the game if people keep playing it. Everyone dropped MW3 in a couple of months which led me to sell it since it was just collecting dust. I kept BO for long enough to enjoy zombies and multiplayer but sold it for BO2 and because I lost all the map packs. Not to mention, I actually have more time since I got a new job. 

Don't worry Omni, Team NF will be rolling with a 90% win record.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I think its more about people just getting tired of COD altogether. There is so much you can add, tweak, or change in a game every year. Personally, I believe I will enjoy this more than MW3, which was a waste of money for me.
> 
> *I'm just looking for a game that I can enjoy with a couple of friends, not something ground breaking.*



i went in with this type of mentality and i am enjoying it so far..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> So far i'm actually looking foreword to this because 3Arc COD's >>> IW COD's



How the times have changed. That wasn't the case until black ops when it was the exact opposite


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUOmMKf16S8[/YOUTUBE]

If you play like this...lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I won't sell the game if people keep playing it. Everyone dropped MW3 in a couple of months which led me to sell it since it was just collecting dust. I kept BO for long enough to enjoy zombies and multiplayer but sold it for BO2 and because I lost all the map packs. Not to mention, I actually have more time since I got a new job.
> 
> Don't worry Omni, Team NF will be rolling with a 90% win record.



Where you working now, Burger King?

Yah, send me the screen shot of that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Where you working now, Burger King?
> 
> Yah, send me the screen shot of that.



Nah, got a technical job doing some testing. Less hours more pay.

Why don't you join us and see for yourself. :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Testing vagisil?

I'll pass on that, unless you want to buy me the game and send it to Toronto, Activison getting no money from me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Buy it used and we all win.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2012)

you guys lol... Anyway this game still on my radar.. I am also one of the few users On GAF that is trying to find out wtf is going with Activision and the Wii U version Bonus map situation..





If a the end I don't buy this, Sonic Kart 2 is going to be my second pick . $39.99 is a decent price.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Buy it used and we all win.



Nah still comes out of my pocket. 60 Dollars, then all the stupid map packs, your buying the game twice. I sense a rip off. If game sharing was possible then I wouldn't care about the map pack thing.

Oh yeah here is your playstyle in the video BH, as well as vast majority of CoD players.



Jak N Blak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUOmMKf16S8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you play like this...lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

We already lost Crix and Matt, we can't lose another one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2012)

he's obviously not interested  

i actually barely see you both guys online anymore.. must have outgrown the PS3 huh?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Like I said, I just recently got more free time. Currently playing Assassin's Creed III and plan on picking up a good amount of games this holiday season and during Q1 next year.

Problem is that I still plan on picking up Wii U in the upcoming weeks, so I have to juggle time with the two consoles and my handhelds.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> he's obviously not interested
> 
> i actually barely see you both guys online anymore.. must have outgrown the PS3 huh?



I use my alternate account for trolling Black Ops multiplayer, I need to sign on my main account more but trolling the average CoD player is too fun.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5Xm85gQke0&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mZaQGC72Igw[/YOUTUBE]
review is out


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2012)

Seems legit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Worst fears confirmed:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8bWpOVMsjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2012)

You see the delay cos it's a recording from theater mode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> You see the delay cos it's a recording from theater mode.



better be


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2012)

You don't trust me? ;_;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 12, 2012)

Or it could just be horrible lag?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2012)

Just realized that the game comes out tomorrow..or in a few hours.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2012)

@Malving, seriously there can be a lot of different reasons for that shit. How is that even near your worst confirms hahah


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope that isn't lagging.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> @Malving, seriously there can be a lot of different reasons for that shit. How is that even near your worst confirms hahah



 I hate Quickscoping but yeah it seem yet to be confirmed that it is indeed footage from the theater mode.

Its auto aim + classic Treyarch hit detection. that is my worst feeling right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2012)

Shitty hit-detection was expected. 

Quickscoping lol..........dat auto-aim. 

Found more videos of pro CoD players you guys will be playing with. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg_0tnPuAOk&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2012)

Alright, let's see what we got..


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2012)

Fuck I just heard that I could get the game for 50 bucks at my local gameshop (intertoys). I got it for 49 bucks online. Might as well could've bought it today.

@Omni, I've been following Tmartn livestream for a while and hitdetection is a big improvement from BO1. The maps on the other hand are so fucking camp friendly. Same problem I had with BO1. People camped in MW3 cause they sucked (low health). BO1 people camped cause it was so easy to find a good spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2012)

Death, just jump into MP already


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmph, fuck quick-scoping.

Not sure about buying it tmw, maybe in few days to see what u bastards get to say about this game.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2012)

Khris said:


> Death, just jump into MP already



Nope, like i said i _always_ play the campaign first.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Why do people buy the same game every year?

You are rewarding laziness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Nope, like i said i _always_ play the campaign first.



well, tell me how it goes


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2012)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Hmph, fuck quick-scoping.
> 
> Not sure about buying it tmw, maybe in few days to see what u bastards get to say about this game.



Don't trust these guys word, they'll be saying it's good to hide the fact they wasted their money.


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2012)

If were wasting our money buying the game, what's that make you? You "don't want" the game, but you post in this thread more than anyone.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't trust these guys word, they'll be saying it's good to hide the fact they wasted their money.


I've been saying mw3's been shit since day one. Doesn't stop me from playing it though. Like Brandon said. You don't have to a gem of a game to have fun playing online with your friends. As if you're going to find anything ground breaking with the WiiU. Keep fooling yourself.
Just hop on the bandwagon and join us already.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> If were wasting our money buying the game, what's that make you? You "don't want" the game, but you post in this thread more than anyone.



Trolling my Team NF pals, Simple Jack. 



Haohmaru said:


> I've been saying mw3's been shit since day one. Doesn't stop me from playing it though. Like Brandon said. You don't have to a gem of a game to have fun playing online with your friends. As if you're going to find anything ground breaking with the WiiU. Keep fooling yourself.
> Just hop on the bandwagon and join us already.



Not to get too off topic, but Nintendo is known for their innovation (ground breaking ideas) more than anyone.

As for CoD really a lot of people I know moved away from it even Team NF itself is depleted version of it former self.  I think you guys believe Black Ops 2, will be like the Team NF glory days on MW2 but it won't be. Let me know when you guys get Naked, Undercover and Crix (as well as his whole crew) back.

There's a bunch of people I'm forgetting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2012)

Nin just wants Brandon or Haohmaru to give him a good excuse so when he inevitably buys the game, he doesn't look like a pussy


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2012)

Khris said:


> Nin just wants Brandon or Haohmaru to give him a good excuse so when he inevitably buys the game, he doesn't look like a pussy



Haha, you be straight up trippin son.


----------



## Grape (Nov 12, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Trolling my Team NF pals, Simple Jack.




I don't think you fully grasp the concept of trolling or how it's done.

As far as Nintendo being groundbreaking.. lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I don't think you fully grasp the concept of trolling or how it's done.
> 
> As far as Nintendo being groundbreaking.. lol.



It's inside joke with Team NF, you're free now.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I don't think you fully grasp the concept of trolling or how it's done.
> 
> As far as Nintendo being groundbreaking.. lol.



Yo son' what's your K/D in MW3 I'll smash you up in Black Ops 2. Me and my friends vs you and yo invisible ones.


----------



## Yuki (Nov 13, 2012)

Black Ops two is awesommmmmeeeee.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 13, 2012)

Im loving the new class system and im loving the sounds and explosions. 


Im NOT loving the spawn system. Spawn camping is FAR too easy and i repeatedly get spawned directly in front of an enemy that happens to be in our spawn


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2012)

So, is this game good or no


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

Is the old team NF coming back, if so that's would be a good enough reason for me to buy this game. Let me know guys.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2012)

why is the guy in the vid blaming Treyarch though


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2012)

cos he dumb doe


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2012)

So far the game is a vast improvement on MW3. I hate the host migrations in Black Ops though. Anyone else have this problem as well? Whenever there's a hostmigration and they find a new host, the screen gets stuck at the loading screen. Has been happening to me all day. Played one game of Nuketown demolition. Went 88-16. That map is chaos.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

UPS Driver just dropped this off. This will be more than enough to tide me over until next week


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Is the old team NF coming back, if so that's would be a good enough reason for me to buy this game. Let me know guys.



Majority of the original/old team isn't.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

Dammit, I miss playing with you guys


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm still here.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

So its you Fire, who else? Meh i think im going to buy it regardless. Its going to be hilarious watching you play Search again


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Whoever the fuck came up with this probation system should be shot. I haven't even played 3 consecutive games because of host migration. Every time I get stuck at the loading screen I end up restarting the ps3. I get a probation warning every time I get back online. Now I have to wait for 5 minutes because Treyarc fucking sucks. This shit is unbelievable.


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 13, 2012)

the match making for zombies is horrible. i have yet to start a match in grief because it must always even teams and people quit all the time.. went to the normal version and finally got to play and then the game gliched with no last zombie so had to quit. lol

god i hope multiplayer is better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2012)

lol probation for ragequitters and dashboarders? lol, what's that all about


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2012)

Quick, everyone go back and trade in your copy for Halo 4


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2012)

So how bout some of us actually try and make a party now.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't got a single warning about quitting, though I have quit mid match when ever I got put into a lobby where my team just let people walk over us or I joined the game mid match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Eki said:


> Quick, everyone go back and trade in your copy for Halo 4





NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol probation for ragequitters and dashboarders? lol, what's that all about





Milliardo said:


> the match making for zombies is horrible. i have yet to start a match in grief because it must always even teams and people quit all the time.. went to the normal version and finally got to play and then the game gliched with no last zombie so had to quit. lol
> 
> god i hope multiplayer is better.





Haohmaru said:


> Whoever the fuck came up with this probation system should be shot. I haven't even played 3 consecutive games because of host migration. Every time I get stuck at the loading screen I end up restarting the ps3. I get a probation warning every time I get back online. Now I have to wait for 5 minutes because Treyarc fucking sucks. This shit is unbelievable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

all that is PS3 version??


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, it is. I never ragequit. I got kicked out of the lobby, because the game couldn't find a suitable host or because my ps3 frooze. This happened like every other game today. All of a sudden I get a warning stating I shouldn't backout of games or I'll a probation. I was like wtf. After the 5th time or so that happened I got a 5 minute probation lol. Fuck you treyarc. Also hit detection sucks. I miss mw3 hitdetection.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, it is. I never ragequit. I got kicked out of the lobby, because the game couldn't find a suitable host or because my ps3 frooze. This happened like every other game today. All of a sudden I get a warning stating I shouldn't backout of games or I'll a probation. I was like wtf. After the 5th time or so that happened I got a 5 minute probation lol. Fuck you treyarc. Also hit detection sucks. I miss mw3 hitdetection.



Why didn't you listen to me my friend, I never lie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

How is the hit detection worse than MW3?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2012)

Eki said:


> Quick, everyone go back and trade in your copy for Halo 4



>doesn't realize everyone posting here is PS3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 13, 2012)

So far I am actually having fun. 

People keep having high expectations.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> So far I am actually having fun.
> 
> People keep having high expectations.



It's easy for scrubs to have fun, they don't expect to do good.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

That's cold man.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> That's cold man.



I'm telling you man don't waste your money on this game.

My friend just called me bitching about the exact same problem Haohmaru is having. He took the day off to play and has maybe played 3 matches. 

I keep hearing the hit detection is such shit, I'm curious to try it at my friends house for shit n giggles tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm telling you man don't waste your money on this game.
> 
> My friend just called me bitching about the exact same problem Haohmaru is having. He took the day off to play and has maybe played 3 matches.
> 
> I keep hearing the hit detection is such shit, I'm curious to try it at my friends house for shit n giggles tomorrow.



I keep reading that the PS3 version has a lot of issues.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I keep reading that the PS3 version has a lot of issues.



The game was developed on the 360 right? Guess PS3 gets fucked over yet again.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2012)

You know what the thing is about the hit detection. It's basically like BlackOps1, but slightly better. There are a lot of moments when I shoot people and then aim at the next guy knowing in my mind that the bullets I shot at the first guy should've been enough. But guess what, that guy doesn't die. It's so frustrating. Oh yeah and the fact that 60-70% of the people who play CoD are fucking brain dead no life peace of shit campers. People even camp in Nuketown dammit. IN FUCKING NUKETOWN. What the fuck is wrong with people. Treyarc sure like their house with multiple floors and windows to camp at buildings..

@Omni, the connection issues aren't that big of a problem. Those are easy to fix. The hit detection will take some getting used to as well. But them fucking campfriendly levels are just bullshit. Fuck rushing, BO2 definitely isn't made for rushers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> The game was developed on the 360 right? Guess PS3 gets fucked over yet again.



that is general word out. 360/PC versions are running fine, even tho the 360 version had an blackout and kicked everybody from Online this afternoon.. I am guessing too many people at the same time? lol


The Wii U version=leveling up in Black Ops while I poop..   people are excited it about that. lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> You know what the thing is about the hit detection. It's basically like BlackOps1, but slightly better. There are a lot of moments when I shoot people and then aim at the next guy knowing in my mind that the bullets I shot at the first guy should've been enough. But guess what, that guy doesn't die. It's so frustrating. Oh yeah and the fact that 60-70% of the people who play CoD are fucking brain dead no life peace of shit campers. People even camp in Nuketown dammit.* IN FUCKING NUKETOWN. What the fuck is wrong with people. Treyarc sure like their house with multiple floors and windows to camp at buildings.*.



Kids are scared to go outside, they don't wanna die and lose their 3.0 K/D. Part of the reason I'm so over COD and Nuketown is the most scrub friendly map of all time.



Malvingt2 said:


> that is general word out. 360/PC versions are running fine, even tho the 360 version had an blackout and kicked everybody from Online this afternoon.. I am guessing too many people at the same time? lol
> 
> 
> The Wii U version=leveling up in Black Ops while I poop..   people are excited it about that. lol



Wasn't there rumors though about the Wii U version had frame rate issues on the game pad, or am I thinking of some other game on the Wii U?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Kids are scared to go outside, they don't wanna die and lose their 3.0 K/D. Part of the reason I'm so over COD and Nuketown is the most scrub friendly map of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there rumors though about the Wii U version had frame rate issues on the game pad, or am I thinking of some other game on the Wii U?



no at all, yet to read that. btw;


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Kids are scared to go outside, they don't wanna die and lose their 3.0 K/D. Part of the reason I'm so over COD and Nuketown is the most scrub friendly map of all time.


I haven't met 1 person above a 2.0 K/D all day.. My K/D is 1.8 or something right now, but that's mainly because I was playing on my big widescreen downstairs for the first 4 hours. Input lag is horrible on big screens. It wouldn't have been over the 3.0. I guess around a 2.5, which is about right considering how offensive I play most the time. Also killstreak unlocks are so strange. The order is so random.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 13, 2012)

Why don't we actually look at the improvements that Black Ops 2 brings to the table compared to constantly trying to find a reason to hate it?

I actually see a lot of innovative ideas and little nuances that can actually extend the longevity and enjoyment of this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2012)

This is already a lot better than MW3, just because of no Final/last/deadmans hand. Killstreak system is really good as well. Weapons are well balanced imo. The main problems I had with BO1 I have them with BO2 as well. Campfriendly maps and hitdetection. Like I said, I'll get used to that in time. But that doesn't mean I actually like going through the time it takes to get used to them. I have almost no patience for campers anymore. That's what happens when you've played CoD for 4 years straight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> This is already a lot better than MW3, just because of no Final/last/deadmans hand. Killstreak system is really good as well. Weapons are well balanced imo. The main problems I had with BO1 I have them with BO2 as well. Campfriendly maps and hitdetection. Like I said, I'll get used to that in time. But that doesn't mean I actually like going through the time it takes to get used to them. *I have almost no patience for campers anymore. That's what happens when you've played CoD for 4 years straight.*



Too bad you can't blow through the wall their camping in with C4 and kill them like in Battlefield 3.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 13, 2012)

I may actually get this, I miss our MW2 days. Haven't played CoD in quite a while.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2012)

>Getting killed by campers>Then not learning and adapting


----------



## EJ (Nov 13, 2012)

God this game fucking sucks. 


COD is dead. Last great one was MW.


No, let me retype that with an added number. Last great one was *MW1*.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

Flow, I can definitely agree with that.  MW1 on the PC was some of the most fun that I've ever had playing videogames.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to my buddies house for an hour to check the game out, and I only got to play one full game, gotta love this host migration shit. Oh yeah hit-detection is complete ass and the spawning is lol worthy.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that the PDW has to be in the top 3 guns, if not the best gun in the game so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the PDW has to be in the top 3 guns, if not the best gun in the game so far.



already prestige'd my PDW 

i know its late(or early in my case) but i am jumping in right now..

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 14, 2012)

I knew I made the right call not getting this game. Shit maps with shit spawning, same fucking story.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2012)

black ops hit detection ?  since when?


----------



## hehey (Nov 14, 2012)

Heard Petraeus was in ths game with his career intact.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Pretty awesome mistake.



already posted that. Well not the same article, but the info was the same 

else


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 14, 2012)

my first impressions.


What i dont like:

I really dont care for the maps. Its like they said lets put as much shit into a map as possible. Theyre to dark and mixed with the dark camos it gets hard to see people at times, when there just standing still. Black Ops had the best maps IMO cause they where open and simple, i hope in the DLC they get back to that. 

For me atleast i feel like when i get the jump im not winning the gun fights, people escape my bullets and get to cover when i know that it was enough hits to have droped her or him.


What i do like:

I love the pick ten system, im fun trying new combination to see whats beast and whats trash. The bettys are worth while now since they go off quick. The guns so far are all nice and mangable. I love how the killstreaks dont make the game like they in MW3. Ive only got the roter helicopter once and ive put up some good games. FMJ make all the differents its like having stopping power.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

I feel bad for PS3 owners with all the issues that are hitting that version. So far they are only 2 reviews of that version and they are from the PS Magazines.. the 360 version has like 40. Wth is going?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't been running into that many problems, the worst is occasional freeze when I try to view my player card.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, it looks like the game doesn't want me to play.

Every time i try to search of something, anything i get error messages.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 14, 2012)

Well hello Team NF long time no talk
Played some last night 
LMG has been my best class so far
Been getting need to players to balance a lot on the nuketown playlist


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Too bad you can't blow through the wall their camping in with C4 and kill them like in Battlefield 3.


Please don't mention Battlefield 3 when talking about camping. That shit is the biggest campfest out there. 


Eki said:


> >Getting killed by campers>Then not learning and adapting


Yes, cause knowing all the campspots in a game that I've played for 4 hours is possible. I'm not saying I don't adapt to it, I'm saying it's fucking annoying adapting to it. People that can't play for shit and resort to camping in a corner all game long shouldn't be allowed to play the game at all.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 14, 2012)

Make sure you guys install the game to your PS3 , it runs a lot better loading time wise and etc.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2012)

Other then the game starting up faster, I haven't noticed any performance increases in game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Please don't mention Battlefield 3 when talking about camping. That shit is the biggest campfest out there.
> 
> Yes, cause knowing all the campspots in a game that I've played for 4 hours is possible. I'm not saying I don't adapt to it, I'm saying it's fucking annoying adapting to it. People that can't play for shit and resort to camping in a corner all game long shouldn't be allowed to play the game at all.




What do you expect games these days promote camping and the new COD games give players the tools to camp more than anything. You better get used to it since you're planning to play this game for a while. 

Older FPS that did require actual skill never had this issue. People who camped got killed fast and were always the bottom of the scoreboard. Being from that era, I'm even more disgusted by players and games alike these days.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Other then the game starting up faster, I haven't noticed any performance increases in game.



Its also so you dont burn out your PS3's bluray drive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Well, it looks like the game doesn't want me to play.
> 
> Every time i try to search of something, anything i get error messages.



i keep getting the error message too 

"We are aware of the in-game connectivity issues that some players are facing in Black Ops II on the PlayStation 3 platform at this time. We are working to resolve the issue as quickly as possible and thank you for your patience."


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 14, 2012)

Servers better be back up when I get back from art class tonight


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2012)

So who on 360 are playing this? And what do you think so far in comparisson with MW2, BlOps and MW3?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't played at all today, because of the error messages. Fuck the ps3. I regret buying it instead of the xbox.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I haven't played at all today, because of the error messages. Fuck the ps3. I regret buying it instead of the xbox.



My friend was in the same boat, he took it back and got it for 360 now.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 14, 2012)

i don't know if it's just me, but i'm pretty sure like 75% of my deaths are headshots.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2012)

Wang Fire said:


> i don't know if it's just me, but i'm pretty sure like 75% of my deaths are headshots.


Dropshot more. The reason you're getting headshot is because pretty much every one aims at the belly or chest area. When you shoot them back the character flinches and there's a big chance they'll get in a headshot. It's part of the bullshit that's CoD. You know how many times I've taken the first shot at someone and then suddenly died because the fucker got an accidental headshot on me. It's ridiculous. 

@Omni, I regret buying the ps3 so much now. Ever since mw2 days. I play RPG's, fighters and FPS. There are hardly any RPG's for the PS3 anyway and fighters come out on the x360 as well. FPS on PS3 fucking suck unless it's on dedicated servers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I haven't played at all today, because of the error messages. Fuck the ps3. I regret buying it instead of the xbox.



According to GAF people who can't connect or got that error got banned by Activision...


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol makes sense. I shouldn't be dashboarding and ragequitting so much. All of it is my own fault.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2012)

"Well it appears ACTIVISION servers have banned alot of players on PS3 by mistake. When i log in to on my brother's account i can play online but not mine. I get a connection error on my account.

Here is the latest Update from Vahn:
We are chasing an issue with Sony right now. It's not just Black Ops 2 users who get dropped, we are seeing it across all PSN titles that Activision supports.At one point, we dropped 100,000 users. I was one of them.I'm not saying it's not happening to you. I'm sure it's happening to you. My point is that we are not down. 367,210 people are online right now (PS3 MP). For those who still can't connect on PS3, you are not forgotten. I'd like you to be part of the people making that number go up.

Vahn"

wow just wow  
i've been pretty easy on this game(ignoring the negatives) but fuck this shit 



Haohmaru said:


> Lol makes sense. I shouldn't be dashboarding and ragequitting so much. All of it is my own fault.



doubt it's cuz of this 


From Activision's site:-



> We are aware of the system lock-up issues that some players are experiencing on the Playstation 3 platform in Black Ops II at this time. Our entire team is working tirelessly to resolve the issue as quickly as possible.
> 
> These issues include but are not limited to:
> Entering a public multiplayer lobby and observing a system lock-up
> ...



link:


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 14, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Dropshot more. The reason you're getting headshot is because pretty much every one aims at the belly or chest area. When you shoot them back the character flinches and there's a big chance they'll get in a headshot. It's part of the bullshit that's CoD. You know how many times I've taken the first shot at someone and then suddenly died because the fucker got an accidental headshot on me. It's ridiculous.



i do dropshot though lol. i dunno man, i'll keep playing for a bit and see how it goes.

have you tried switching your search preferences to best? it feels like it made a little difference. it seems like i win a lot more gun fights where i shoot first.

it could just be a placebo effect though.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> So who on 360 are playing this? And what do you think so far in comparisson with MW2, BlOps and MW3?



I am.

IMO Black Ops 2 > Black Ops 1 > MW2 > MW3.

MW3 is one of the worst games I've ever played. Balance was terrible.

The Black Ops series of games have much more balanced systems.

Quickscoping is still there which I hate.

Scorestreaks work pretty well, you don't get many points when it's your scorestreak doing the kills so you can't snowball like in MW2/3 Predator -> Harrier -> Chopper gunner/AC 130

No fucking deathstreaks, stopping power or last stand/deadmans hand bullshit.

Ghost isn't as OP.

I think MW2 and Black Ops 1 maps are better than BO2 maps. MW3 were terrible and too open with no cover.

Zombies is good, keep getting stuck on round 11 with friends playing.

I very slightly prefer this to Halo 4 but it is very close.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

David Vonderhaar ‏@DavidVonderhaar

*We are indeed up and running, but we are also aware not everyone can connect. We are investigating something with our partners at Sony.*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been able to connect all day with no issues. 

Wasn't aware of all the problems. Haven't had that many connection issues except for a random drop here and there.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't been able to play multiplayer for a few hours now, I keep getting a error when ever I use public matchmaking, but I can still play league and zombies online just fine.

I just took it as a sign I need to play more zombies, but I am still furious, I was about to get my 2nd prestige with the PDW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2012)

its been one full day right now for me


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2012)

I tried 2 times today, I couldn't connect so I gave immediately and went to the gym early instead. CoD can wait for a day.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 15, 2012)

The quick sniping in this game is ruining it for me. This is even worse than MW2/MW3.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2012)

I quickly tried it out this morning, seems to work again.

Edit: although it does seem that Ground war is bugged now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am expecting the Wii U version to counter some issues, New system, new network, and new game = issues. I am hoping is not as bad as the PS3 and Treyarch to react real quick.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2012)

Might rent this weekend to see if it's worth a buy.  I'm either getting this or Halo 4, which I've already Redboxed and beat, and my experience with CoD has given me an amazing ability to kick ass in Halo.


----------



## EJ (Nov 15, 2012)

It's good to see that the COD franchise isn't as popular as it use to be.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2012)

Why cant they just remove quick sniping? I mean, I know this is just a game and quick sniping is pretty cheap and its not even possible in real life lol


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 15, 2012)

Team Deathmatch is fucking up big time.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2012)

Murdoc said:


> Team Deathmatch is fucking up big time.



As is Ground war.

On a other topic, the HAMR is a fucking beast.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2012)

I can play again, haven't had any problems with kill confirmed.

I do not recommend trying to get the 150 kills with no attachments or 150 kills with no perks at the same time.

Sentry Gun + Guardians are amazing, though I wish it wasn't so picky where it has to be placed, I have died several times trying to find a good spot to put a guardian.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 15, 2012)

agr is actually pretty sick lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2012)

I finally unlocked the silencer for my Type25>ratio went up by .5 lol. I so much easier to play the objective this way. I don't get fucking hyena's after me in Kill Confirmed every time I kill someone.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 15, 2012)

M8 w/Firing Selector and EOTech sight is monstrous.

Pretty much any of the burst fire weapons with a Firing Selector on them are amazing, 'specially the Chicom.

War Machine is also hilariously fun to use.  'Cept on zombies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2012)

Played my first level of zombies yesterday and the first weapon I got in the Mystery Box was the Ray Gun.

I still got it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Played my first level of zombies yesterday and the first weapon I got in the Mystery Box was the Ray Gun.
> 
> I still got it.



Lucky bastard.

1st game
Five Seven
DSR 50 Sniper Rifle
Monkey Bombs
RPG-7

2nd game
Barret 50. cal
EMP Grenade

3rd game
Five Seven
SMR Assault Rifle
M8A1


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2012)

The war machine is so fun to use i don't know why.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 15, 2012)

I have no problem with online mode so far.

Just completed story mode and can't understand what were happening at the end.

Ruthless Makarov > Criminally-insane Raul with too much love for his sister. 

Meanwhile, time for everyone to hide from Tagged_Deaf.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Played my first level of zombies yesterday and the first weapon I got in the Mystery Box was the Ray Gun.
> 
> I still got it.



Too bad even with the most broken combination of guns you still died the most. You're in trouble Brandon, there's no one there to carry you any more. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Why cant they just remove quick sniping? I mean, I know this is just a game and quick sniping is pretty cheap and its not even possible in real life lol



In auto-aim the scrubs trust.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Too bad even with the most broken combination of guns you still died the most. You're in trouble Brandon, there's no one there to carry you any more. .



My luck just so happened to rub off on the entire team. That was my role on the team. 

And don't worry, we will find someone to replace you.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 15, 2012)

im trying really hard to like this game. fucking hit detection sucks ass and maps are horrible.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> My luck just so happened to rub off on the entire team. That was my role on the team.
> 
> And don't worry, we will find someone to replace you.



Not really, it was always me with the least deaths and most revives for a reason.

Good luck with that, let me know when you scrubs crack 40+. 




Bushido Brown said:


> im trying really hard to like this game. fucking hit detection sucks ass and maps are horrible.



What was your PSN again?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> im trying really hard to like this game. fucking hit detection sucks ass and maps are horrible.



I haven't had much of a problem with hit detection, only a few times during laggy games. I like some of the maps, but I really fucking hate Yemen, 4/5 times I'll drop out of the lobby if we are playing it.

First game on Multiteam and I went 73-13, never did that good in my life considering I only run low kill streaks. 

I really wish gold camo covered the entire gun, that was one of the reasons I stopped prestiging on BO1 because only a few guns look awesome with gold camo.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> im trying really hard to like this game. fucking hit detection sucks ass and maps are horrible.


Seriously I don't get why a lot of youtubers like the hitdetection. Ron (ronsgamertag) is definitely my favorite youtuber. Tell things how they are. No bullshitting around it. 
I played a map today that I haven't even played until then lol. The one with the trains and the bridges over it. Felt like a BF map. So many camping spots.

I know 1 thing for sure though. I'm definitely not prestiging in this game. Mainly because you get killstreaks by order. If I could buy them the order I wanted, it'd prestige. And the fact that you unlock scavenger at level 40+ 

@Omni, wtf did you end up buying the game?


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 15, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Seriously I don't get why a lot of youtubers like the hitdetection. Ron (ronsgamertag) is definitely my favorite youtuber. Tell things how they are. No bullshitting around it.
> I played a map today that I haven't even played until then lol. The one with the trains and the bridges over it. Felt like a BF map. So many camping spots.
> 
> I know 1 thing for sure though. I'm definitely not prestiging in this game. Mainly because you get killstreaks by order. If I could buy them the order I wanted, it'd prestige. And the fact that you unlock scavenger at level 40+
> ...



ron already has a 113 kill game while i'm trying hard to get back into the 30's


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2012)

Wang Fire said:


> ron already has a 113 kill game while i'm trying hard to get back into the 30's


My max is 70 or so, but that's in 2 fast rounds of Nuketown demolition. Doesn't really count. Rons so good that he doesn't need highkillstreaks to get 100+ gameplay. He's fucking beast. Every other youtuber I've seen that has gotten over 100+ used killstreaks.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 15, 2012)

ron is just fun to watch IMO. him and xcal are probably my favorite youtubers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2012)

@Muso

Fuck no lol. I'm trying to figure out if it was Bushido I played Black Ops 1 with last night.

I play Black Ops 2 randomly at my friends house right now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> @Muso
> 
> Fuck no lol. I'm trying to figure out if it was Bushido I played Black Ops 1 with last night.
> 
> I play Black Ops 2 randomly at my friends house right now.


Lol you still play Blackops1? Just get Blackops2 used or something. Isn't it boring playing solo. Just cave and buy it used. We can really use you. We were actually losing when we were playing full party a couple days ago lol with NF


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol you still play Blackops1? Just get Blackops2 used or something. Isn't it boring playing solo. Just cave and buy it used. We can really use you. We were actually losing when we were playing full party a couple days ago lol with NF



I hate the maps in Black Ops 2, which is a big part of the experience for me. There is not a single map I like, probably hate scrubtown 2025 more than any of them. 

Don't you dare think about mentioning future DLC maps perhaps being good, if I buy a 60 dollar game I expect my money's worth, not paying a extra 15 dollar rip off for perhaps better maps.

Of course man, you got Brandon on your team, the guy just hurts the team more than anything.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2012)

BO2 hit detection sucks, can't say i'm surprised...my gold just expired, i'm done son


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

violent im richrob12. wish we couldve played more though. back to my rant earlier, i have fun playn bo1 maps theres not one map i hate but bo2 theres not a map i even care for and when i played bo1 last nite i had no problem killing people quick but in bo2 it takes forever to put people down and forget about snapping off to to next guy for the double kill cause it takes to long to kill the first guy


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 16, 2012)

i finally got my score per minute above 300.

i was at like 100 on release day lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2012)

^I got a silencer on my type25. It's close to 400 now


----------



## AmigoOne (Nov 16, 2012)

This game is more like MW3 then it is BO


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Nov 16, 2012)

One thing I really like about Black Ops 2 is that your emblem is shown at the bottom left corner of the screen while you're in a game. It's awesome. And my emblem is pretty badass so it looks even more awesome.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> This game is more like MW3 then it is BO



I wouldn't say that, I say its more of a mix between MW2 and BO.

Ghost has been amazing, with all the UAV spam no one ever see's me coming, I seriously recommend making it your permanent unlock after you prestige for your first time.

The R870 MCS is a beast, I wouldn't say its as good as the spaz from MW2 but its still pretty damn good. I have that and the PDW 2nd prestige with Gold camo.

Also play Kill confirmed if you are trying to get score streaks, even if you have trouble getting kills, you can cockblock your team and take their tags.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AmigoOne (Nov 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I wouldn't say that, I say its more of a mix between MW2 and BO.



I'm not a avid COD fan, but the guns, and hit detection are much more like the MW series than BO was. The maps feel more like a open jumbled mess than anything the original BO maps represented. 

Not sure what aspects reflect more like BO, but I can't see it.

Also, zombies are harder and also a lot more lame. The openness and lack of structure that supports planning through and timing in each section makes zombies more run and gun than it should be. I would just play MP if I wanted that. I swear that they nerfed window repair speed, window repair distance, and knife distance. The fire cracks are also an unnecessary bitch. I will say the concept of tranzit is incredibly, INCREDIBLY fun though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Wii U version images:*



compare my friends

edit: next time I am going to double check source. 360 images


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2012)

I almost bought this game today. Almost. Though since I didn't even know if I'd get it for 360 or PC, I'm safe. xD


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 16, 2012)

so this game made 500 million$ on its first 24 hours...


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> I'm not a avid COD fan, but the guns, and hit detection are much more like the MW series than BO was. The maps feel more like a open jumbled mess than anything the original BO maps represented.



I am just going on how the game feels, alot of the maps remind me of MW2 and some Black ops maps. The guns don't kill fast enough to be like MW2 and the shotguns aren't as powerful either, but they are certainly a step up from BO. Also the SMG's don't have the range of the MW series.




> so this game made 500 million$ on its first 24 hours...



Kotick must be giggling like a little girl. Though who knows how future sales will do, MW3 still hasn't outsold Black Ops 1 because people stopped buying the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2012)

I almost broke down and bought this on Steam


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I almost broke down and bought this on Steam



You better smart the fuck up and not get the game. 

--

Walked by gamestop release day, all I saw were kids with their parents, felt so bad for the parents.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 16, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> You better smart the fuck up and not get the game.
> 
> --
> 
> Walked by gamestop release day, all I saw were kids with their parents, felt so bad for the parents.



You shouldn't, they were stupid enough to allow they're kids to buy a 18+ game.

To this day i still can't understand why parents have no backbone anymore.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> You shouldn't, they were stupid enough to allow they're kids to buy a 18+ game.
> 
> To this day i still can't understand why parents have no backbone anymore.



Mixture of they don't care and they're idiots.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2012)

It's so tempting because I know I'll play it a fuckton and prolly enjoy it like all the CoDs, but I've no one to play with and might end up hating it after 3 months like the last three. And PC games don't do second hand.

=[


----------



## little nin (Nov 16, 2012)

My friends kill montage [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxUnUlh5Juw&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

I've just started playing COD again after maybe 3 or so years of being off it, it doesn't seem that different if I'm honest but it's fun with friends so it should be worth the money!

Stabbing is EXTREMELY frustrating though, I don't understand how the timing works >_>


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 16, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> so this game made 500 million$ on its first 24 hours...



how does a game even sell have a bill in a day????? and here I was thinking cod couldn't last longer with the same formula.... guess not.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2012)

I almost got to the point of throwing the gamedisc out of the window today. Forget what I said about hitdetection being better than BO1. It's fucking worse. I really liked MW2 and MW3 hit detection. The feeling that your bullets are registering. With BO2 half the time it feels like I'm shooting at air. It's making my head hurt so much. My accuracy isn't the best in the world, but when I fire the first shot I almost certainly kill the guy in any CoD I've played. I'm fucking losing against splitscreeners in this fucking game. And that's after I got the first shot. It's so frustrating. And the maps are such a headache. Every fucking level has 1000 of camping spots. And here I thought BO1 was bad at first.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 16, 2012)

That sounds like some bad lag.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2012)

I really don't understand why people complain about campers, I haven't had a single camper problem ever in any call of duty game. 

The maps, have plenty of flanking routes, especially in BO2, lag actually benefits rushers due to the fact your hitbox follows slightly behind your character. So if you are quick campers aren't a problem. I don't even use secondary grenades to deal with them, just rush in an blast their face off with.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> =[


1: get an xbox 360
2: renew LIVE
3: buy halo 4
4: gnomes successful

The first blops is still fairly legit. Didn't really see the need to buy this one as well


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I almost got to the point of throwing the gamedisc out of the window today. Forget what I said about hitdetection being better than BO1. It's fucking worse. I really liked MW2 and MW3 hit detection. The feeling that your bullets are registering. With BO2 half the time it feels like I'm shooting at air. It's making my head hurt so much. My accuracy isn't the best in the world, but when I fire the first shot I almost certainly kill the guy in any CoD I've played. I'm fucking losing against splitscreeners in this fucking game. And that's after I got the first shot. It's so frustrating. And the maps are such a headache. Every fucking level has 1000 of camping spots. And here I thought BO1 was bad at first.





Black Ops > Black Ops 2.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuck Black Ops and treyarc. If MW1&2 were still as popular as the beginning days I'd play that all day long. Dare I say even with the noobtubes and teleportknifes. 

@Xiammes, you're kidding me right. You know that building in Aftermath where you can fall down/clim down that hole/ladder and you get in that big dark room. Every time I play that map there's a fucking noob camping in one of the 20 dark corners that he can choose from. This is the first time since Black Ops 1 that I've run across this many noobs, just sitting in a corner and waiting for people to pass by. Maybe it's just the ps3 players and lots of 10 year old kids play it over here. I don't know. One thing I do know is that they're fucking up this game for me big time. Getting killed by a camper while you're 1 kill away from you K9 unit isn't fun.

Also the M8A1 is lots of fun. Thanks to the non existence of recoil in this game.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I really don't understand why people complain about campers, I haven't had a single camper problem ever in any call of duty game.
> 
> The maps, have plenty of flanking routes, especially in BO2, lag actually benefits rushers due to the fact your hitbox follows slightly behind your character. So if you are quick campers aren't a problem. I don't even use secondary grenades to deal with them, just rush in an blast their face off with.



Post videos of this amazing camping killing rush strategy you got homie. I wanna copy it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Also the M8A1 is lots of fun. Thanks to the non existence of recoil in this game.



Recoil makes the game to hard for the average COD player, they gotta make it fun for everyone ya know.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2012)

There is at least 5 entrenches to that dark area, depending on your position on the map you have access to at least 2 or 3 of them. Scan the area and swerve the beams till you find him and then just blast their face off. Also you could just wait for a UAV so you know exactly where they are at and flank them, they don't have good cover in that room. It also helps if you turn up your brightness if you are having that much trouble.



> Post videos of this amazing camping killing rush strategy you got homie. I wanna copy it.



Its called UAV and planning your rush, if you know where they are at, you shouldn't have too much of a problem. If it comes down to a gun fight, you have the advantage as your hitbox is trailing behind your character model


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, about that. I'm not that kinda player. If I'm not rushing it's no fun. I'm not that patient when it comes to FPS. If I was I'd go and play BF3 instead of this. Also I'm not watching every damn corner of a dark room just to check if there's a noob camping in a corner, nor am I someone to wait for a freaking UAV. I'm 80% of the time the first one to get the UAV. How I still have a 2.2 K/D is surprising. I guess every time I play Nuketown and get those 60+ games they really help my K/D.

@Omni, I put rapidfire on the MP7 and the gun actually has some recoil. The gun goes up by 2mm when you fire. That's not supposed to happen


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2012)

You don't have to check every corner, just a quick look through and you should at least be able to see them even if you are rushing. I play on CRT, so I don't even get the extra advantage of having a wider FOV, and I can still rush.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2012)

This game sounds good, but I'll wait two to three years for it to go down to $10-$20 and then buy it...used. That way I can buy a game cheaply, I tell Activision to go fuck themselves, and I only buy one Call of Duty game. 

In the end, I win.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2012)

Well if you buy the game used, Activision won't be getting any of your money anyways.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been playing it a few days now. Not constantly, though. Feels like BO1 w/ some MW2.

I still suck with sticks but it's fun all the same.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> 1: get an xbox 360
> 2: renew LIVE
> 3: buy halo 4
> 4: gnomes successful
> ...



>Has 360
>Has Gold
>Dislikes Halo
> :sadface


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 17, 2012)

Someone knows how to login with my Elite account I created on MW3? It tells me to register sign up, but I already have an Elite account and cant seem to be a login option on Black Ops 2. Do I have to create another account? cause im in an elite clan on MW3.

Searched Google with no answers to be found =/.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

is there a way to disable the pop-ups on the left side of the screen ?

the ones that show emblem and shit when someone uses a killstreak

they are irritating as fuck and block the left side of the view all the time


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 17, 2012)

this game freezes way to much.

makes me scared for my ps3 

edit: lol and as i type this, i just saw a video in my subbox on YT on how to prevent it.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 17, 2012)

soo has spawn trapping started in this game yet?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2012)

> Someone knows how to login with my Elite account I created on MW3? It tells me to register sign up, but I already have an Elite account and cant seem to be a login option on Black Ops 2. Do I have to create another account? cause im in an elite clan on MW3.



I think you have to log in, just fill in your information and it should ask you if you want to log it. At least thats how I linked my ps3 account to the game.



> soo has spawn trapping started in this game yet?



I don't play gamemodes with fixed spawns, but in game modes like Kill confirmed and hardpoint, the spawns flip pretty easily now, which can make games on Hijacked a complete pain, because as soon as you get to their spawn you pick up a few kills and they are on the otherside of the map.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 17, 2012)

So I wanted to ask the people in here a question.

I'm not a CoD multiplayer fan, I just don't like the style that much, I'm more a Halo type person.  The campaign though intrigues me in terms of the multiple ending, the different paths, it just looks a bit better than recent CoD campaigns.  Is this worth getting if I don't spend more than a few hours with the multiplayer?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 17, 2012)

you can play zombies


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2012)

Bluth said:


> So I wanted to ask the people in here a question.
> 
> I'm not a CoD multiplayer fan, I just don't like the style that much, I'm more a Halo type person.  The campaign though intrigues me in terms of the multiple ending, the different paths, it just looks a bit better than recent CoD campaigns.  Is this worth getting if I don't spend more than a few hours with the multiplayer?



Sounds like your better off renting the game. No reason spending money on a game that you won't even play 2/3 of it.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 17, 2012)

Fal w select fire, FMJ and Target finder is where its at, and with scavenger resupplying my betties, ive been on a rampage. Anyone up for zombies now or later


----------



## Bluth (Nov 17, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds like your better off renting the game. No reason spending money on a game that you won't even play 2/3 of it.



eh, you're probably right.  I would play Zombies though.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2012)

The Loadstar is my new favorite scorestreak, holy shit that thing is awesome.

Also been running into a bunch of tryhards, why the hell does this game reward dropshotting?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoE2uoFF26w[/YOUTUBE]

WiiU version in motion with the fucking epic wiimote


----------



## Yoko (Nov 18, 2012)

Is campaign any good and are the decisions you can supposedly make relevant?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2012)

So what's the consensus on getting the game?


Yay or nay?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2012)

Got it on PC, it's better than BlOps and MW3 so far. Still before the 3 month mark though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> soo has spawn trapping started in this game yet?


Spawn trappig like in Black Ops isn't possible anymore. When you get too deep into the spawn with your party the spawn switches. But you can back up a little and keep the enemy team from getting out of their spawn. Which is pretty easy to do. Especially in Raid.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 18, 2012)

this game is so much harder to win solo. i always get put with shitty teammates.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2012)

It's pure shit right now because of the connection issues. I thought I was the only one, but youtubers are having the same problem. Now I feel better. Knowing that I don't completely suck at CoD 

@WuFei, are you on ps3. We need more good ps3 players. Join us NF'ers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> It's pure shit right now because of the connection issues. I thought I was the only one, but youtubers are having the same problem. Now I feel better. Knowing that I don't completely suck at CoD
> 
> @WuFei, are you on ps3. We need more good ps3 players. Join us NF'ers.



Only Brandon completely sucks at COD bro, don't sweat it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Only Brandon completely sucks at COD bro, don't sweat it.


Hahahaha what is it with you 2. Are you 2 secretly best friends for life


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 18, 2012)

Wang Fire said:


> this game is so much harder to win solo. i always get put with shitty teammates.



I feel your pain  . Now I'm not the best CoD player but i'm a teamplayer at least , and now that kill/scorestreaks are a bit tougher to get you just see alot of players even in domination sitting back and waiting for ppl to walk by to rack up kills and not even go for the Obj. I really get stuck on some garbage teams most of the time, and I'm usually the only one on my team with a launcher because I know 75% of the time that i'll be the only one trying to shoot down enemy air-support/UAV's.

 I've died alot of times in this game because I actually try to cover my teammates while they try to cap flags or take positions. I play aggressive and sadly because I do so I run into random campers and get buzzkilled alot : / .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahahaha what is it with you 2. Are you 2 secretly best friends for life



Nah, he's a Miami Heat fan, they deserve no respect. 

-- 

Got more playtime today.

Didn't play multiplayer much but played a lot zombies. The maps are decent, but really damn small, except for of course Tranzit. Overall it's okay but not a strong enough selling point for me.

Looks like I'm still a boss, hit 33 on The Town or whatever it's called, first time playing it.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2012)

My opinion on the maps so far.



> Good maps:
> 
> Aftermath
> Slums
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah, he's a Miami Heat fan, they deserve no respect.



Stop hating and pick up the game fool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Stop hating and pick up the game fool.



Why, I just played it at my friends house for free. 

Plus I got my Wii U to mess around with now.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 18, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> It's pure shit right now because of the connection issues. I thought I was the only one, but youtubers are having the same problem. Now I feel better. Knowing that I don't completely suck at CoD
> 
> @WuFei, are you on ps3. We need more good ps3 players. Join us NF'ers.



yeah, i'm on ps3. psn: jvmrtnz.



Psysalis said:


> I feel your pain  . Now I'm not the best CoD player but i'm a teamplayer at least , and now that kill/scorestreaks are a bit tougher to get you just see alot of players even in domination sitting back and waiting for ppl to walk by to rack up kills and not even go for the Obj. I really get stuck on some garbage teams most of the time, and I'm usually the only one on my team with a launcher because I know 75% of the time that i'll be the only one trying to shoot down enemy air-support/UAV's.
> 
> I've died alot of times in this game because I actually try to cover my teammates while they try to cap flags or take positions. I play aggressive and sadly because I do so I run into random campers and get buzzkilled alot : / .



exactly. i began playing a lot of TDM because of the guys who sit back and do shit all. but then it's the same thing there. i might start playing just FFA if i'm by myself lol.

i have a launcher on all my classes. almost everybody runs UAV so it's necessary lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

BO2 is real fun on the WiiU.. The boat map tho is fucking horrible. No lag, hit detection is fine. I dunno about quickscoping.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking about quit playing this game and go back to MW3 or Black Ops1. I'm not having any fun with this game. Either it's the bullshit hit detection and connection or it's the fucking piece of shit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) campers in this game. It's so fucking bad. 

@WangFei, cool. I'll add you IF I play again tomorrow.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 18, 2012)

sounds good man. i don't know if i'll be able to go on tomorrow though lol.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't play this.  I sat down and gave it a go for about four hours, and I didn't once get in a lobby with a decent connection.  Lag all over the place.  I'm still getting spawn killed, the maps aren't much better than previous games, and I keep upping the sensitivity but I still feel like I'm slow to turn and aim.

I rented Halo 4 and played the shit out of it's multiplayer, and while I'm typically a CoD fan, Halo 4 multiplayer is similar to Halo 3 multiplayer and less like Reach, which was shit, except that Halo 4 is actually much better in a lot of aspects compared to Halo 3.  Halo 4 has a similar class tweaking system, where you can fully customize your load outs, but most importantly, no fucking lag or connection issues.

Everyone I've talked to has recommended Halo 4 to Black Ops II, and now that I've played both games, I can see why.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 19, 2012)

My roommate is having issues with finding "motherfuckers who know what the fuck the point of demolition is and not just running around with their SMAW's like fucking ignorant cuntwads like its fucking team deathmatch" 

But i dont really play online so i wouldnt really know lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol playing demolition and expecting people to go for the objective. Everybody knows Demolition is for kill whoring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> My opinion on the maps so far.



you do like Hijacked? I hate that map so much. It is horrible.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 19, 2012)

martryn said:


> I can't play this.  I sat down and gave it a go for about four hours, and I didn't once get in a lobby with a decent connection.  Lag all over the place.  I'm still getting spawn killed, the maps aren't much better than previous games, and I keep upping the sensitivity but I still feel like I'm slow to turn and aim.
> 
> I rented Halo 4 and played the shit out of it's multiplayer, and while I'm typically a CoD fan, Halo 4 multiplayer is similar to Halo 3 multiplayer and less like Reach, which was shit, except that Halo 4 is actually much better in a lot of aspects compared to Halo 3.  Halo 4 has a similar class tweaking system, where you can fully customize your load outs, but most importantly, no fucking lag or connection issues.
> 
> Everyone I've talked to has recommended Halo 4 to Black Ops II, and now that I've played both games, I can see why.



try switching your search preferences to "best". it's starting to not lag as much for me.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2012)

KAP-40 is such a beastly pistol to use.

Especially in close-combat maps like Nuketown 2012 and Hijacked.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you do like Hijacked? I hate that map so much. It is horrible.



Its one of the better maps in my opinion, though I hate when my teammates rush their spawn and force a spawn flip.

Now that double exp is over, I am going for diamond camo for shotguns.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2012)

That's why I hate working with other stupid fuckers. Honestly, I can't stand team deathmatch games at all.

A hawk flys solo rather then sharing sky with retarded pigeons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Its one of the better maps in my opinion, though I hate when my teammates rush their spawn and force a spawn flip.
> 
> Now that double exp is over, I am going for diamond camo for shotguns.



I see and I wonder when is the WiiU version getting the double Exp weekend


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2012)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> That's why I hate working with other stupid fuckers. Honestly, I can't stand team deathmatch games at all.
> 
> A hawk flys solo rather then sharing sky with retarded pigeons.



I like Kill confirmed, even if I don't win the matches, I am always pulling 5000+ point games. No one can bitch at me for not playing the objective when I collect 35+ tags.

Another problem is character bumping, I don't understand how they can make it worse game to game. If I run into someone(usually a teammate) my screen goes all over the place. 




Malvingt2 said:


> I see and I wonder when is the WiiU version getting the double Exp weekend



Most likely this weekend for you guys.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 19, 2012)

Went to level 43 first prestige over the weekend. Seems like Team NF is having problems teaming because of servers again; I remember the MW2 days when we could party up without problems.


----------



## wes (Nov 19, 2012)

Blops 2 is much better then MW3 and Blops 1 but its still no MW2 though

You guys should try the FAL OSW its a single shot assault rifle but it shoots fucking laser beams that kills people in 2 shots


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Treyarch pull Nuketown 2025 Playlist in Black Ops 2*


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2012)

That sucks.

I thought it would stay forever :/


----------



## wes (Nov 19, 2012)

Quite ridiculous really its a fun map if you wanna have a quick and hectic game with alot of action


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2012)

Does this mean they are putting Nuketown back into the rotation cycle?



> Went to level 43 first prestige over the weekend. Seems like Team NF is having problems teaming because of servers again; I remember the MW2 days when we could party up without problems.



I am 3rd prestige level 20 something. I wonder what happens when you reach prestige 6 and you selected the extra create a class slot 5 times already.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone what is the point of prestiging your weapons?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 19, 2012)

Clan tags and Emblems on your guns.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 19, 2012)

Nope not worth it. So far liking the scar, hamr lmg, SMR, and MSMC.


----------



## wes (Nov 19, 2012)

Guess you will lose all your shit again by prestiging rank and weapons?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2012)

You get 1 permanent unlock token each time you prestige which will unlock one gun/perk/scorestreak permanently.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuck treyarc times a million. Why the fuck would you pull Nuketown? It's not you're forced to play the map. IT'S OPTIONAL! As if this piece of shit game didn't suck enough. Also whoever says this game's better than MW3 or BO1 is fucking crazy. If they actually fix the hitdetection it'll be maybe MW3 tier. Cause the maps are complete shit. It's pure campfest. There are hardly any maps for rushers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Fuck treyarc times a million. Why the fuck would you pull Nuketown? It's not you're forced to play the map. IT'S OPTIONAL! As if this piece of shit game didn't suck enough. Also whoever says this game's better than MW3 or BO1 is fucking crazy. If they actually fix the hitdetection it'll be maybe MW3 tier. Cause the maps are complete shit. It's pure campfest. There are hardly any maps for rushers.



 

How's Team the new generation NF doing together?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 19, 2012)

i would like be on the move but shitty hit detection makes it hard


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2012)

Any of you guys who are experiencing lag should watch this video.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuck....Nuketown is gone. Fuck this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Any of you guys who are experiencing lag should watch this video.


This just means that Treyarc didn't only fuck up with the mapdesigns, but also with the connection. They should've known something like this would happen. Or is this BufferBloating a new phenomenon?


Violent-nin said:


> How's Team the new generation NF doing together?


Go suck nintendo balls I hate you


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2012)

Since its a problem with newer routers, I'd say its a newer problem and Treyarc never factored it in. Black Ops 2 uses ping for matchmaking, which normally would be 100x better for matchmaking.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2012)

Exactly. Which is why I'm so confused at why my connection sucks so much. I thought this was going to be the best CoD experience I was going to have until now. But it's by far the worst. Only positives about this game is no deathstreaks and the scorestreak system.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'm so confused at why my connection sucks so much. I thought this was going to be the best CoD experience I was going to have until now. But it's by far the worst. Only positives about this game is no deathstreaks and the scorestreak system.



Come now you should of expected this. The CODs get worse as they go on not better, can't wait to see the next game. 

COD2 for PC is the only game that is actually truly good in the series.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xk4pvpGqW4&list=UUwNvdtSQfkljyW_FT-BNZWA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 20, 2012)

i've never got to play CoD2 all that much.

CoD4 though. i think i have more days on that than BO, MW3, and BO2 so far, combined lol. it has a special place in my heart 

i had a shitload of days on MW2


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 20, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Come now you should of expected this. The CODs get worse as they go on not better, can't wait to see the next game.
> 
> COD2 for PC is the only game that is actually truly good in the series.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xk4pvpGqW4&list=UUwNvdtSQfkljyW_FT-BNZWA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Not because of the game itself. Obviously it's CoD and it's in the Black Ops series. But when I read about the ping thing. I was actually pretty relieved. Hoping this would have better connection than other CoD's I've played. I can always get used to the maps. Once I get to know the camping spots, I'm thinking the game could get a little more fun. It's been a long while since I had fun with CoD. MW2 days were the best. And that's saying a lot, cause you had to deal with, noobtubes, OMA, dangerclose, teleportknife and final stand. 

I fucking hate that piece of shit. STFU and stop being a total noob. As if you wouldn't get killed in any other CoD if you'd play like that.

@Wangfire, I regret not buying my ps3 sooner. I lend CoD4 from my nephew, but when I played it. The game was full with hacks and shit. It was unplayable.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 20, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> Fuck....Nuketown is gone. Fuck this game.



it's back.



> David Vonderhaar ‏@DavidVonderhaar
> The Chaos Moshpit playlist has Carrier, Cargo, Express, Hijacked, Slums, Standoff, and Nuketown 2025 in the rotation.



this is ridiculous though. every time i'm getting into a lobby in Hijacked it keeps freezing.

maybe i should lay off the game for a while before it fucks up my ps3 somehow


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 20, 2012)

new best for zombies: round 20. 2 packapunch lmg's, full perks


----------



## wes (Nov 20, 2012)

i have had 3 PS3 freezes over 5 games its getting ridiculous and everytime it happens when i planted a bomb in S&D or Demolition and its about to go off


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2012)

black ops with connection problems, terrible yet highly predictable based on how shitty BO 1 was smh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Here are some technical issues some of my friends at gamefaqs, as well as this board have reported, that we strongly believe should be addressed:
> 
> 
> 1. No wii cursor sensitivity option: This feature was available in Cod wii games, but is not present in this game for unknown reasons reason.
> ...





> A) Well, I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to have the CURSOR SENSITIVITY SETTING back!
> It really is an ESSENTIAL Setting!  Despite the game's visual perfection, it will always be lacking overall so long as this issue is not fixed.    There
> even used to be a CURSOR SPEED Setting too but we won't even get into that right now.
> 
> ...








> Thank you for starting this thread, Arcanine.  I've seen you a lot over on the GameFAQs forums as well.
> 
> We WILL be adding back the cursor sensitivity setting in our next update.  I do not have any information on a date for that update as it is dependent on timing with Nintendo and our own ability to test the updates.
> 
> ...





Yes!!!!

Treyarch is going to help us with the Wiimote issues.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2012)

treyarch isn't going to help u with shit! they snorted away ur money already


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> treyarch isn't going to help u with shit! they snorted away ur money already



The in house Treyarch CoD Wii Team love to reach the Nintendo fanbase of such game. So yeah they will.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2012)

do u need a subscription to play multiplayer on wii u?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> do u need a subscription to play multiplayer on wii u?



No, it is free.


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the same issues with this game as I did with MW3, but I actually prefer the maps on MW3, as well as the guns.  I tried making a LMG class, but the LMG's suck in this game.  The one good thing that's come out of this is the ability to make a sniper class with a back-up SMG, so you can rush to your favorite sniping perch and own in gun fights, and then own from range.

Too many high tech gadgets and attachments in this game, too.  Auto-targeting, bullshit lightning strikes and the hunter drones.  Meh.  I gave the game a hard time in my initial assessment of it, but it's still not a very good game.  The lag issues haven't been corrected, I've been spawn killed many times, etc.  One of the big advantages Halo has over Black Ops right now are the spawns.  When I played Halo 4 I knew I could more or less spawn in a safe location, and even if I did take fire, I could get to cover quickly.

And I'm not saying Halo 4 is perfect, but between the two games, Halo 4 is a definite improvement over past Halo games in the franchise while Black Ops 2 is at the very best not worse than Black Ops, though I'd say it's considerably worse.  And the guys at 343 seem to care more about their franchise than the assholes at Treyarch.  I'll be back for the nest Call of Duty, but I'm going to sit this piece of shit out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2012)

i won't do another call of duty till it comes out on a new xbox or ps...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

My only problem with the Wii U version is the Wiimote issues. It is a big deal for me. I am sucking so much because of that. I am enjoying the game tho.


----------



## wes (Nov 20, 2012)

What is a good SMG that has high stopping power and high rato of fire?

My FAL OSW is great for maps like Slums,Raid,Turbine and Standoff etc where you can have medium to long range encounters but on maps like Express where you have no places for such a weapon to work i am useless with it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2012)

^ Does this game have the P90? Sorry I havent bought the game yet. Or you could use Skorpion too its fairly good in close range if its available.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 20, 2012)

wes said:


> What is a good SMG that has high stopping power and high rato of fire?
> 
> My FAL OSW is great for maps like Slums,Raid,Turbine and Standoff etc where you can have medium to long range encounters but on maps like Express where you have no places for such a weapon to work i am useless with it.



i believe the MSMC has the highest damage per bullet but has the slowest RPM. the skorpion has the highest RPM but isn't as strong as the MSMC.

but it doesn't really matter, i think all the SMG's are all quite usable. i've been doing quite well with all of them in the game.



TerminaTHOR said:


> ^ Does this game have the P90? Sorry I havent bought the game yet. Or you could use Skorpion too its fairly good in close range if its available.



the game doesn't have the p90


----------



## wes (Nov 20, 2012)

I have not yet unlocked the skorpion but all the others i used are mediocre/shit for my playing style.

on a sidenote i wish to throttle the life out of every american child that plays this game, they come in a lobby start shouting how they get there dick sucked or start singing whatever random shitty song then they lag up the game and use shotguns constantly i never had this shit with europeans in cod and the american minors on BF3 atleast shut up


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been using the M27 w/ FMJ, target identifier and quickdraw grip. I want to start using the MSMC(SP?) SMG, but it's burst mode until lvl14... :/ BUT! At 14 you get select fire and 15 rapid fire - which would make it incredibly potent :S


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 20, 2012)

the MSMC isn't burst fire, that's the chicom i believe.

is there a way where you can see your longest killstreak? it's not in the combat record


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck secondaries and grenades  Primary fighter in this bitch


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2012)

I use primary fighter w/ a launcher for enemy UAV. Quick and useful points..

Guess I'm going to try to level up the burst fire SMG. Rapid Fire in BO1 was amazing with SMGs. I have played some of the BO2 story and used the SMG (Chicom?) but it wasn't burst fire, but it was amazing :S

Give me a target finder, select fire and rapid fire and it'll be on :S


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2012)

Target finder, foregrip and Stock for me  

Makes you that much more elusive while you still accurate as hell.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 20, 2012)

i haven't really had much time messing around with classes. on most of my SMG classes it's just a suppressor and target finder. i like to rush a lot so that works real good for me lol.

my perks are just hardline or lightweight, fast hands or toughness and dexterity.

probably once i get out of my tryhard stage i'll fuck around with the shotguns.


----------



## wes (Nov 20, 2012)

Quickdraw and Fast Mag on my FAL OSW

no recoil and i shoot laser beams with this thing no matter what distance 2/3 hits your dead if you know how to use this thing nobody will beat you


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 20, 2012)

The grind to diamond is a painful one, free for all is knocking my k/d down. I got the S12 out of the way, that gun is terrible for one shot kills. Only need to get gold on the last two shotguns.


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm going to try online zombies later. Hopefully won't suck at it


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 21, 2012)

Wang Fire said:


> the MSMC isn't burst fire, that's the chicom i believe.
> 
> is there a way where you can see your longest killstreak? it's not in the combat record


I couldn't find it either. I guess you have to go to Call of Duty elite. Which is absolute bullshit. Why wouldn't they just keep the system the same way they had in BO1.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay only the last shotgun to get gold camo, and it the most infuriating yet with those 1 hit kill challenges.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Update for Sony version of latest Call of Duty aimed at fixing lockup/freezing issues, though some still reporting headaches. *



> Update for Sony version of latest Call of Duty aimed at fixing lockup/freezing issues, though some still reporting headaches.
> 
> Activision has released a new patch for the PlayStation 3 version of Call of Duty: Black Ops II, but it does not appear to have fixed what it set out to. Activision wrote in its support forums that it has launched an update aimed at fixing lockup/freezing issues, but also notes that some gamers are still experiencing the issues.
> 
> ...





Damn Wii U owners. Jumping online without the updates lol


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 21, 2012)

I come to love Hunter Killer very much.

Almost like throwing a paper plane at the teacher in the class. :ho


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 21, 2012)

I can imagine, it's just as annoying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Guys!!

*Playing Call of Duty: Black Ops II on GamePad with Wiimote controls*

[YOUTUBE]KTLRdP9oOfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 21, 2012)

wes said:


> Quickdraw and Fast Mag on my FAL OSW
> 
> no recoil and i shoot laser beams with this thing no matter what distance 2/3 hits your dead if you know how to use this thing nobody will beat you





i go select fire, target fire and fmj


it puts people down and i dont have to keep pulling the trigger


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> *Playing Call of Duty: Black Ops II on GamePad with Wiimote controls*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KTLRdP9oOfw[/YOUTUBE]


lol the doggie's chewing on the strap :3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am having a lot of fun on BO2. I am using QBB LSW. I love that gun so much pek


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 22, 2012)

i got a 21 killstreak with the R870 lol. i was playing pretty good today. connection was pretty good. except at the start where people kept leaving on my team and nobody would join until the end of the match :|


----------



## Moon Fang (Nov 23, 2012)

I haven't even been able to get on . Feel free to add me on PSN though: iSkull-Gang.


----------



## Grape (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally discovered how to prestige weapons  So I did my M27 and made two classes w/ M27 and Scar. Decided to try Scar out and damn! It's pretty powerful. Need to get a target finder for it though >.>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2012)

:33


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 24, 2012)

He was only 37th on the leader board after all that, I'd hate to see the other 36.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2012)

They're probably all glitched stats.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> :33



Did they record his real world time or the amount of time the game logged him playing matches? Because a lot of time can be burned by waiting for matches to start, switching lobbies, messing with create-a-class, etc.

Nonetheless....how pathetic.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2012)

The servers seem more stable now and I've actually been getting into good lobbies. My connection isn't as shitty as before. I'm playing with the cable in the ps3 now though. Maybe that's making a difference as well. 
Anyway, I've been playing with the FAL lately. FAL+selectfire+silencer+fastmag=best weapon in this game. Especially at midrange. It kills so fast. It's perfect for groundwar if you're protecting a flag.


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 25, 2012)

So far the HAMR is my favorite gun. Equiped with Hybrid Sight , Foregrip , and Silencer. Beast of a gun , I recommend trying it. Also fuck nades/traps, primary gunner and no secondary is all i need.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm playing this on pc. I promised myself to not buy another cod game after BO1. But I was curious if it was more fun on PC than on the ps3. And yeah, I don't regret buying this game....yet. Playing with kb/mouse is the shit, killing people feels better, imo. No auto aim bullshit too.

The only thing I'm worried about are the hackers, I didn't see any yet, but it's probably just matter of time before this game turn into their HQ, just like all the others pc games 


Maps are real shitty though.


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2012)

Yemen and Carrier are the worst maps ever :/

Drone, Plaza and Hijacked is where it's at - but I mostly play domination 

Finished an emblem I actually like a couple days ago. Saw another dude today with a SH emblem... I've seen another guy with a BOSS Wolverine... Dunno how he pulled it off, but it's amazing... I should have got a pic >.<

Really makes me miss Forza's decal editor. COD's is so limited 


Working on the last two skins for the FJH-18AA (middle launcher). I need to kill one of those player controlled RMG things and kill nine more enemy scorestreak rewards (non-aircraft apparently).

I'm going to try and stay on shitty teams so it'll be easier to finish.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> The servers seem more stable now and I've actually been getting into good lobbies. My connection isn't as shitty as before. I'm playing with the cable in the ps3 now though. Maybe that's making a difference as well.
> Anyway, I've been playing with the FAL lately. FAL+selectfire+silencer+fastmag=best weapon in this game. Especially at midrange. It kills so fast. It's perfect for groundwar if you're protecting a flag.


 how much does the Fal improved with selectfire?


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2012)

I would imagine it's pretty damn sick. Getting it to the select fire level would be such a chore though. 

Kind of curious about silencers though. I used them 24/7 in BO1, but never touch them in this release. I think I opted out of their use because I play such small maps, the damage (and accuracy?) reduction and because score streaks make enemy UAVs extremely common. The only reason for me to use them is on sniper rifles and I really can't handle sniping with a console controller. 

What are you guys using your permanent unlocks on?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> how much does the Fal improved with selectfire?


It makes a world of difference. I've got a pretty fast trigger finger, so single fire weapons aren't a problem for me. But being able to fire at people without actually having to try hard pressing the R1 button is so good. Other AR's with silencers aren't really that great. Sometimes it feels like I have to empty half a clip for one guy. I can easily kill 4 to 5 people in one clip with my silenced FAL. Just try it. You won't be disappointed. Don't try to outgun smg at close range though.

@Grape Krush, not at all man. You get it at level 10. That's nothing. It's like around ten games of KC or GW with your gun. I didn't give a darn and I killed whored and didn't play the objective on GW though. KC is another story. I always pick up tags for scorestreaks. With GW I defend flags, which adds up to your scorestreaks a lot as well.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 27, 2012)

The SMR seems more powerful than the FAL so i tend to favor that one if I get a craving for single fire. The only problem i have with them is that my trigger finger is _too_ good sometimes and I oversample it. And it fires slower if you do that. If you have a modded controller it's gonna be faster then the fire select option because you can just set it at the fire cap and let fly. I personally use the Selector if there's a lot of SMG user in the enemy team.

Now putting the selector in burst weapons, _that's_ a whole other story.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 27, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> The SMR seems more powerful than the FAL so i tend to favor that one if I get a craving for single fire. *The only problem i have with them is that my trigger finger is too good sometimes and I oversample it. And it fires slower if you do that.* If you have a modded controller it's gonna be faster then the fire select option because you can just set it at the fire cap and let fly. I personally use the Selector if there's a lot of SMG user in the enemy team.
> 
> Now putting the selector in burst weapons, _that's_ a whole other story.



Oh my god, is that what's happening to me? 

Thank you so much for the info. I have a _ridiculous_ trigger finger, so now I know to be careful.


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2012)

@, I'll have to try that, thanks. I believe the last time I used it was during the Nuketown weekend - so I probably didn't give it a proper chance


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 27, 2012)

lol i just had the worst day on blops 2. i don't think there was one game where i went positive 

what's even worse is that i lost almost all the games i played too. it may be time to take a break lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> The SMR seems more powerful than the FAL so i tend to favor that one if I get a craving for single fire. The only problem i have with them is that my trigger finger is _too_ good sometimes and I oversample it. And it fires slower if you do that. If you have a modded controller it's gonna be faster then the fire select option because you can just set it at the fire cap and let fly. I personally use the Selector if there's a lot of SMG user in the enemy team.
> 
> Now putting the selector in burst weapons, _that's_ a whole other story.


Yeah, that's what I thought as well about the SMR. But I don't like it no where near as much as the FAL. It's a lot less accurate, at least that's what I experienced using it. 


Grape Krush said:


> @, I'll have to try that, thanks. I believe the last time I used it was during the Nuketown weekend - so I probably didn't give it a proper chance


Yeah, give the gun a chance. The accuracy is unbelievable. It's like a lasergun. Leveling up the FAL is easy. You'll be there in no time.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought I would never do this, but I went back to mw3. I can't deal with the shitty hit detection


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 28, 2012)

Hahah I almost did the same thing. Then I realized that MW3 is even more fucked up with deadmanshand and final stand. I do miss he hit detection though.
Now that the servers are much more stable, I'm actually starting to enjoy this game. Yes a lot of the maps are shit, but I'm starting to get used to them.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Nov 28, 2012)

*[I]ANY OF YOU BETA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WANT TO PLAY IM OPEN ALL DAY ..........

ALSO MY K/D IS 2.6 GET AT ME BAD KIDS................ 

SEND ME A PM WITH YOUR GAMERTAG 

SND OR TEAM-DEATH OR DOMNATION ONLY..........[/I]*


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 28, 2012)

Almost got my first set of diamond camo's. And they thought gold was bling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2012)

I want to make my country flag as my symbol/Emblem. I don't know how


----------



## wes (Nov 28, 2012)

I mentioned the exact things you people say about the FAL shortly after the release  

its a true beast gun for any range if you get your sights aimed down fast



Lebron Flocka James said:


> *[I]ANY OF YOU BETA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WANT TO PLAY IM OPEN ALL DAY ..........
> 
> ALSO MY K/D IS 2.6 GET AT ME BAD KIDS................
> 
> ...



look a wild sniperfag/shottyfag has appeared


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2012)

What's your flag? 

FAL is fucking awesome. I don't even have select fire and I'm already getting some of my best K/D ratios to date. I noticed that it makes me more wary before rushing. Also, no scoping someone just outside of melee range is ridiculously easy. A few times I have run into someone and been hit 1 or 2 times before firing, easily killing them before they have time to finish me off. I feel like the Troll Face should pop up on their screen every time this happens 

I also switched my scorestreak to UAV, HK Drone and Package. Which may seem odd, but I'm getting a metric ton of points and am constantly getting all of them repeatedly. Last game I played was GW Plaza, I meant to throw a HK drone out, but instead threw the damn package marker near the center of the map. I was like "NO!" and was killed. On my way back it pancaked an enemy   

Wish I knew how to make videos, it was epic


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 28, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What's your flag?
> 
> FAL is fucking awesome. I don't even have select fire and I'm already getting some of my best K/D ratios to date. I noticed that it makes me more wary before rushing. Also, no scoping someone just outside of melee range is ridiculously easy. A few times I have run into someone and been hit 1 or 2 times before firing, easily killing them before they have time to finish me off. I feel like the Troll Face should pop up on their screen every time this happens
> 
> ...



i go that same killstreak set up and do the samething. I go to throw the drone and ther goes my care package, but now i use the black hat, throw my care package on a roof and use it as a trap


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 28, 2012)

wes said:


> I mentioned the exact things you people say about the FAL shortly after the release
> 
> its a true beast gun for any range if you get your sights aimed down fast


From now on you're my to go to guy for CoD. I'm glad I realised it sooner than later though. I always try single fire weapons after I found at how powerful the FAL was in MW2 (much too late..).


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> i go that same killstreak set up and do the samething. I go to throw the drone and ther goes my care package, but now i use the black hat, throw my care package on a roof and use it as a trap




I never thought of using black hat, but after doing some research - it and engineer are now going in my arsenal permanently. 

If for nothing else to steal team mate CP's from a distance and watch and/or listen to them in their confusion


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Nov 29, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Almost got my first set of diamond camo's. And they thought gold was bling.



Sexiest things I have ever seen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> *What's your flag? *
> 
> FAL is fucking awesome. I don't even have select fire and I'm already getting some of my best K/D ratios to date. I noticed that it makes me more wary before rushing. Also, no scoping someone just outside of melee range is ridiculously easy. A few times I have run into someone and been hit 1 or 2 times before firing, easily killing them before they have time to finish me off. I feel like the Troll Face should pop up on their screen every time this happens
> 
> ...


Dominican Republic Flag.



wes said:


> I mentioned the exact things you people say about the FAL shortly after the release
> 
> its a true beast gun for any range if you get your sights aimed down fast
> 
> ...


really? Man I found my fucking weapon tho. PDW-57 is so good.... I maxed out already lol.. FAL is next after SCAR-H. I like the Scar a lot..


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 29, 2012)

The gold bling isn't strong in this one. Diamond is where it's at. Gold looks like cheap ass gold paint.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 29, 2012)

Just finished watching out the campaign.

I can't believe they honestly showcased the second-to-last mission at E3 
I swear to God it would be a mission at the half way point at the max...Geez...


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 29, 2012)

sooooooo is there second chance (pro) in this game?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 29, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> sooooooo is there second chance (pro) in this game?



Nope. Nothing of the sort. Completely gone.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TctuA6XXdYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2012)

there's hardly anybody playing mw3 though, so it's too late to go back


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> there's hardly anybody playing mw3 though, so it's too late to go back


really I still play black ops 1 though, still enough players to enjoy myself.


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2012)

wes said:


> I mentioned the exact things you people say about the FAL shortly after the release
> 
> its a true beast gun for any range if you get your sights aimed down fast



Quick Grip 



Malvingt2 said:


> Dominican Republic Flag.
> 
> really? Man I found my fucking weapon tho. PDW-57 is so good.... I maxed out already lol.. FAL is next after SCAR-H. I like the Scar a lot..




Dominican Republic has an easy flag to do :0 You wont be able to get super detailed with the crest in the center, but it shouldn't be to hard to get the "point" across. Now, finding people who actually know what that flag is will be a real challenge 

Scar is pretty sick. Hard decision between it and M27, but the latter wins out for me personally. I wasted my first perm unlock on M27 :/ Should have used it on FAL. 

Does anyone like the AN-94? I forgot to try it before prestige. I think I was worried about it's description, because it mentions burst. I can't do burst whatsoever. Give me single shot or auto, my brain doesn't work with burst lol.

I have a question about the FMJ description, it says it increases gun damage against Scorestreaks. Is that it's only purpose? Does it's damage also increase against players? :/

Oh and I somehow got a free Gold skin for my rocket launcher. I think using Black Hat causes a bug to unlock the Ronin skin. Like, using BH against scorestreaks counts as launcher kills on them? :S


----------



## lHydral (Nov 30, 2012)

I still haven't got a handle of this game. :/ For every 5kd game I manage to pull I get as many 1kd games, dropping me pretty drastically to a 2.73. More than any other cod, BO2 almost mandates a full party, or your chances of winning or doing well are pretty slim. If anyone is interested in playing on PS3 I'd be happy to party up since I pretty much only play zombies now whenever my friends get on.  PSN: lHyDrAl


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2012)

Are those L's or I's in your name? None of my friends are playing BO2 - I need people for parties. If anyone wants to add me - PSN "Manu Forte 777" without spaces.

I'm usually at a 2:1-3:1 KD, but it fluctuates a lot.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 30, 2012)

Got my internet back, finally got the diamond camo for shotguns, that final shotgun is a nightmare to get gold camo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Quick Grip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you know how to make it?


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2012)

Use letter I's. Hit R3 so you can adjust height and width independently 

White background, two blue I's and two red I's on top of that. Then I would go to the medal's category and find something for the center... I'll try to make one brb


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2012)

Half-ass attempt :S

It shouldn't take you too long to make a proper one.. I would leave the white out of it until you finish the rest of it, cuz the guidelines are helpful :S


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Half-ass attempt :S
> 
> It shouldn't take you too long to make a proper one.. I would leave the white out of it until you finish the rest of it, cuz the guidelines are helpful :S



Thank you.. I am going to do it when I get home.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Black Ops 2 WiiU the preferred console experience?*



> *GamePad strangely excellent for FPS games*
> 
> After spending the past two days with the Wii U version of Call of Duty: Black Ops II, I have found all my worried about the GamePad's ability to handle fast-paced first-person shooters melt away. In fact, I may now consider the Wii U my go-to console for future FPS games ... that I'm not playing on PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 30, 2012)

lHydral said:


> I still haven't got a handle of this game. :/ For every 5kd game I manage to pull I get as many 1kd games, dropping me pretty drastically to a 2.73. More than any other cod, BO2 almost mandates a full party, or your chances of winning or doing well are pretty slim. If anyone is interested in playing on PS3 I'd be happy to party up since I pretty much only play zombies now whenever my friends get on.  PSN: lHyDrAl





Grape Krush said:


> Are those L's or I's in your name? None of my friends are playing BO2 - I need people for parties. If anyone wants to add me - PSN "Manu Forte 777" without spaces.
> 
> I'm usually at a 2:1-3:1 KD, but it fluctuates a lot.



i can't hold up my KD that high in BO2. i'm at like a 1.6 

i'm primarily a TDM/FFA player and that's all i play when i play alone so it's easy to keep a high KD, but when i party up with my friends they like to play objective games like dom and demo and that's where my KD falls to shit lol. i always finish on top of the scoreboard because i go for the objective more than them. but it's all right, i can handle a shitty KD for a win.

though in this game there are days where i'm doing great, holding up a 2-3 KD each game. and then there are other days where i'm complete shit. it's been a rollercoaster for me with BO2 so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2012)

So this or MW3?

Legit reasons, please... Not fanboy stupidities.


----------



## Grape (Nov 30, 2012)

I really liked MW3's Zombie equivalent, can't think of the name, but it's way better than Zombies.

I would go with BO2 simply for Scorestreak and Build-A-Weapon. The possibilities are unlimited  

Scorestreaks are sick.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Scar is pretty sick. Hard decision between it and M27, but the latter wins out for me personally. I wasted my first perm unlock on M27 :/ Should have used it on FAL.
> 
> Does anyone like the AN-94? I forgot to try it before prestige. I think I was worried about it's description, because it mentions burst. I can't do burst whatsoever. Give me single shot or auto, my brain doesn't work with burst lol.


I've come to love the SCAR as well. AN-94 is pure shit. M27 is a great weapon. So it definitely isn't a waste of token. I've used my Token's on the FAL and Ghost. I'm gonna use it on Scavenger after I prestige.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, my country flag done. Thanks again Grape Krush


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I really liked MW3's Zombie equivalent, can't think of the name, but it's way better than Zombies.
> 
> I would go with BO2 simply for Scorestreak and Build-A-Weapon. The possibilities are unlimited
> 
> Scorestreaks are sick.



Specs ops Survival? Or Chaos?


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 30, 2012)

spec ops was the only thing I enjoyed playing in MW3..... before I went back to black ops


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2012)

Survival 

It's basically how _I_ would have done a Zombie-like game mode. We only got to round 65ish, but I've seen youtube videos of people getting to 200+ which is insanity. I really dislike Zombies :S

No problem Malvin


----------



## 115 (Dec 1, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I've come to love the SCAR as well. AN-94 is pure shit. M27 is a great weapon. So it definitely isn't a waste of token. I've used my Token's on the FAL and Ghost. I'm gonna use it on Scavenger after I prestige.



I was going to use my second token for the AN-94 but I've only used it briefly. Guess I'll be unlock the SCAR instead. Not really a fan of the M27, the reload animation bugs me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2012)

115 said:


> I was going to use my second token for the AN-94 but I've only used it briefly. Guess I'll be unlock the SCAR instead. Not really a fan of the M27, the reload animation bugs me.


How does it bug you? Is it too long?


----------



## 115 (Dec 1, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> How does it bug you? Is it too long?



Not at all, it's purely cosmetic. I just dislike that the animation flicks the magazine out diagonally. Plus I seem to lose a lot of close-mid range fights while using it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 1, 2012)

Its only truly beastly at long range, scary accurate gun add foregrip then it's just a beast. 

You could attempt hip fire at close range you know.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2012)

I think it's the best automatic AR in the game. Type25 is way too unreliable at long distance. It has those random sways and shit. I almost never lose at mid-range with the m27, but then again. I'm usually the first one to shoot a lot of the time when I'm playing with AR's. I'm always aware of my surroundings and use the environment as cover. That's basically how you're supposed to play with AR's in this game. Cause otherwise you'll get fucked by SMG's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am almost done maxing out the SCAR. I like it and I got used to the recoil.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2012)

Glad I used perm unlock on M27 now. Finally got to my second prestige and working on my third for M27. Unlocked Gold for it, which was slightly annoying, but still better than the FAL unlocks. I hate head shot goals. If I were on PC it wouldn't be a problem, but on console I'm always aimed at the chest area. 

Not sure I want to attempt going for Diamond camos or not.

Also, I realized today that BO2 is the first COD game I have used primarily used ARs. I always use SMGs, which is funny because BO2 is supposed to be SMG dominant. 

Really thinking about buying a XIM Edge keyboard/mouse for PS3. Slightly concerned about button binding though. I'm guessing the forward button isn't pressure sensitive so I'll have to use a separate button to initiate running or something? Otherwise, I SOOOO MISS MOUSE AND KEYBOARD 

Are the other AR camo unlocks difficult? If there are more than just the FAL with head shot requirements, I'm skipping Diamonds.

Oh and it pains me to say this, because the Remington 870 was the first shotgun I have ever owned. In fact it was a present for my 13th birthday. I love that shotgun, it's a beast. My cousin has gotten out of a speeding ticket just by bullshitting with a cop because that's what they carry in their vehicles. That being said...

*FUCK THE R870*


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2012)

scorpion evo, no lethals, no tacticals, laser sight, penta perks. great for rushing.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 1, 2012)

lately i can only play this game on hardcore. Im sick of getting 5 hit makers with the fal w/ fmj and still not getting kills. I like this game way better than MW3 but been playing MW3 more recently cause i do feel cheated out of kills i know i shouldve had


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm still a little disappointed that there are no Pro versions of perks in this game. Working for them was really fun in past games.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 1, 2012)

if there where pro verisons then perks would be way over powered. I consider all perks to be pro already. All i need is scavenger, engineer and hardline and im golden.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not pro enough to need scavenger  Hardline, Toughness and Engineer (or conditioning).

Tried Hardcore, it was fun. Realized how much I depend on minimap 

Party game modes are decent. Sticks and Stones is actually quite a bit of fun  Wish there was a team mode for it :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2012)

**

Mine's still untouchable


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> **
> 
> Mine's still untouchable



lol nice but now I want the Magi symbol on this game.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck lol. It's probably possible, but I'm not gonna try it. Looks hard as hell :S


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Good luck lol. It's probably possible, but I'm not gonna try it. Looks hard as hell :S



yeah... it does look hard lol


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been getting raped 

Also ran into a glitcher/hacker  PSN - XofSpade-z or something. Talk about frustrating :/


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2012)

I fucking love the hacker, not as good as the Jammer from BO1, but still pretty close.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> **
> 
> Mine's still untouchable



My BlOps1 symbol was better. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fTET9Y90FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> lately i can only play this game on hardcore. Im sick of getting 5 hit makers with the fal w/ fmj and still not getting kills. I like this game way better than MW3 but been playing MW3 more recently cause i do feel cheated out of kills i know i shouldve had


If you're still not killing them with 5 FAL hitmarkers, there's definitely something wrong with your connection. I've never gotten more than 4 hitmarkers with the FAL. Even when shooting at someones legs. But I get what you mean. Nothing can beat MW's hitdetection.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I fucking love the hacker, not as good as the Jammer from BO1, but still pretty close.



I meant a literal hacker. Dude was throwing Hunter Drones 24/7. He ended up with like 120/3 KD.



Hangat?r said:


> My BlOps1 symbol was better.



Mugi-chan > all


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2012)

Mugi-chan wut


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2012)

Is greater than all? 

Switched back to M27 from Vector. Started winning immediately. 

Learned something cool from a dude I was teamed with. Laser sight is GODLY. You can run around hip-fire killing people so easily. I'm pretty sure they will nerf it soon, so use it while you can. It's way way way OP.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2012)

So I got the MP7, PDW and MSMC all gold now, almost finished the headshots with the Vector and that 4 round burst smg, haven't touched the scorpion. I should have my second set of Diamond camo soon.

Also the dropshot medal is a godsend for leveling up quick.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone beside me think that they really messed up the zombie mode? There's no variety on stages unlike the first game plus the lava coming out of the ground on every stage is annoying as fuck. The buildables arent really worth doing, and the excessive flash that comes out of some of the guns makes headshotting the undead a PITA. IMO its just plain bad. First game I never touched the multiplayer as the zombie mode was so much fun, this game It's the opposite, I love the multiplayer, and I've never been a multiplayer kind of guy. I haven't even started the campaign yet! I have Nuketown and was wondering is there any way to get the zombie version with the reg version of the game?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Multiplayer has always been repetetive. I don't see why you're complaining. The only thing that's really holding back the MP from being good, is that every map is full of headglitches. It supports camping. Every level is full with the ergh.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 3, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Multiplayer has always been repetetive. I don't see why you're complaining. The only thing that's really holding back the MP from being good, is that every map is full of headglitches. It supports camping. Every level is full with the ergh.



Who are you referring to? My complaint was about the zombie mode not MP


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry that was a Typo. I meant Zombie has always been repetetive.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

I really despise the following maps. I autoquit almost any game if they pop up or am connected to a game already on them.


Cargo
Yemen
Turbine
Aftermath 
Carrier
Meltdown

I'm iffy about Slums and Overflow, but I love Plaza, Standoff, 2025 and Raid. I get my best KDs on Plaza/Raid Domination.


----------



## EJ (Dec 3, 2012)

game sucks yet to you guys?


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Just the maps.


And they still haven't made a version of CTF I can stand. Which sucks cuz it's my favorite FPS type.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 3, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Sorry that was a Typo. I meant Zombie has always been repetetive.



True but that can be said about the MP as well. Zombie mode in the last game was fun and addictive, one of the surprise highlights of the last game, this time it just plain sucks. 

Anywho...I can't stand those overpowered snipers! One shot kills, crazy reload times, quick hip shooting ugh


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Back to FAL and trying to get headshots. Working on second prestige with it. Going to try and get Diamond AR's. After FAL I don't know what I'll do. I figure if I force myself to play with guns I hate, then it's only a matter of time to get diamond.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm actually starting to hate the Type25. Even though they've been my personal favorites in previous CoD's.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't tried the T25. I'm going to level the MTAR though. I just got two 3:1 and one 2.5:1 games with it. Also unlocked 3 skins :0


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> game sucks yet to you guys?



I am still enjoying it.



> I really despise the following maps. I autoquit almost any game if they pop up or am connected to a game already on them.
> 
> 
> Cargo
> ...



For Cargo it depends on the game type, if its normal tdm I auto quit. To me Yemen is one of the best designed maps ever in a call of duty, from a gameplay perspective, I just normally end up doing terrible on it. I have a love hate relationship with carrier, its one of the best maps for sentry guns but I hate it because everyone tries to snipe.
Meltdown is one of my favorite maps.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Drone  

I'm in love with the HAMR.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 5, 2012)

i don't like drone  probably mainly because i can never really do well on that map lol

it's a cool map though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone else loved the MW2 TAR 21, but cannot stand the MTAR?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 5, 2012)

brought COD 2-MW2. Played 2 and it was like my grandfather's COD. I got some lols off it though and to my surprise people where still playing it


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Anyone else loved the MW2 TAR 21, but cannot stand the MTAR?



I'm using MTAR now to unlock skins. I like it for the most part. I use T. Finder, Quick Grip and Foregrip to calm the recoil down.

I got the required headshot unlocks, now I'm using it with no perks and no attachments for roughly 100 more kills. Then finish Bloodshots and DK's I think.

Then find new rifle to hate


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 5, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> brought COD 2-MW2. Played 2 and it was like my grandfather's COD. I got some lols off it though and to my surprise people where still playing it



COD2 is the best of the series, isn't scrub friendly like the rest, it feels more like a proper old school FPS. 

Yeah there is always going to be people playing it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 5, 2012)

The Type 25 is by far my favorite AR.


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll try it next but I need a ton of bloodlusts, longshots and a couple double kills. Just unlocked MTAR pink and war skins. Back to proper loadout 

FFA is the shit for getting fast kill unlock weapon skins. 20/k a game >.<


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2012)

Free for all is the best for completing any challenges, multiteam is also pretty good too.

After getting Diamond SMG's I can say this.

PDW > Scorpion = MSMC > MP7 = CQB > shit > Vector

CQB is hard to use till you get select fire.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

PDW  Before the game came out I knew that gun would be amazing.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2012)

Gun is amazing, 50 round magazine, good 3 hit kill range, decent iron sights, godly when a laser is put on. Only downside is figuring out what are good attachments. With that magazine size you don't need extended mags or fast mags, laser sight is a obvious attachment but what to put in the remaining spot.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick grip 

What's wrong with Vector? I have had some killer runs with it :S


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2012)

Vector is a terrible gun, it doesn't kill reliable. I like to hipfire with machine guns and the gun could not preform as well as the rest of the smgs. CQB's 4 round burst was more effective to hip fire.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 6, 2012)

i love running around with the skorpion but because of its high rate of fire i get killed when i run into a group of people. i can get two quick kills but once i get to the third guy, i'm dead lol.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

Why are Bloodthirsty medals easier to get than Longshot  I've finished the BT's unlock and only 4/10 LS  Then played 4 CTF games to get LS and didn't get 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

I want that Nuclear calling card.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2012)

PDW, lasersight, ext mag, silencer, Hipfiring all day long. So fucking cheap.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheap is the Skorpion with laser sight, extended mags, and silencer.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2012)

Nah, skorpion is only great at extreme short distance. I've noticed that the PDW is much more reliable. Seriously, hipfiring with lasersight is exactly like shooting a laser gun.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone going for diamonds besides me and Xiammes?

MTAR and M27 Gold. Working on FAL >.<


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

When I get another PS3 going for Diamond LMGs. Because I love that class of weapon.

Also MSMC is ridiculous with Laser imo.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think I've made a LMG class in any COD ever


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2012)

CoD4: RPD + Grip


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I don't think I've made a LMG class in any COD ever



M249 SAW

MK46

MK48

RPD

HAMR

QBB LSW

LSAT

L86 LSW

Stoner63

AUG HBAR

M240


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll be working on AR diamond when they get a buff or the smgs are nerfed, currently deciding if I should get diamond lmg's or rocket launchers.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Diamond looks so terrible on most of the ARs. I think they did them just right on the Snipers, and LMGs.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen a few diamond snipers, shit looks good. Scorpion looks amazing in Diamond. 

The KSG has the best diamond camo though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 7, 2012)

Diamond SMGs also looks nice. Especially the MP7.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

PDW diamond is underwhelming, at least it works as a better gold camo. Otherwise all the SMG's have good diamond camo.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 7, 2012)

so how are the campers in this game? cause I'm an objective type player and a rusher as well, campers are my kryptonite... hard. Are the maps balanced for fair objective gaming? 

I also heard there's this new tool called the black hat and it's OP as fuck?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have problems with campers, the game has plenty of alternative paths and you can easily get the jump on them if you know where their at, though expect a shit ton of explosives and people guarding flags on domination. On bigger maps you have problems with snipers, like Carrier, everyone wants to be a sniper on Carrier. 

Also Black hat is extremely powerful tool, you can hack enemy equipment from several meters away and get them through walls. Put scavenger  and engineer on and you are a campers worst nightmare, since most of them don't react right away when "your equipment has been hacked" message pops up.

I do recommend running at least 1 emp grenade on any class, it one shots sentry guns and guardians and any other equipment that it can hit


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

EMP is bomb. I really wish I could carry a frag, EMP and black hat at the same time 

Like Xiammes said, one shots guards/sentry, also gives +50 score when teammates kill someone hit by it. so good for avoiding being buzz killed :S


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

It will also disable some attachments, like the laser and all the red dot sight variants, which makes it even easier to bum rush them, assuming they aren't waiting for you. It also has some pretty good range too, it will hit people on the other side of walls. Depending on the team I am playing, I will either go for black hat or emp.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been slacking on BHat. Just cuz you really need engineer to use it and I've been using perk 1 greed w/ flak and hardline and conditioning on P3. I'm considering permanently unlocking ghost, but idk if I've never used it in this game so idk how worthy it is. Especially since I love flak and always have hardline on >.<

Also realized there are 9 assault rifles to get diamond :| And I'm only about 60% done with the third


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 7, 2012)

thx for the replies, one more thing, does the game move like blops 1? cause I hated how everything felt in mw3.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

Feels like BO1 to me :S


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Black Ops II patch 1.04 nerfs SMGs, ups UAV score cost
Out now on PS3, coming to Xbox 360 this weekend
3*




> Call of Duty: Black Ops II has been patched to address a number of balance issues, most notably the SMG.
> 
> The close-assault weapon class has been criticized for its powerful hip fire capabilities, and the latest patch, currently out for PS3, adds greater recoil and spread when firing without sights, as well as reduced bullet penetration. The patch includes an increased scorestreak requirement for the UAV, now needing 425 points to use instead of 350, and provides a variety of tweaks to other weapons and streaks.
> 
> ...




Read more at


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

> R870: reduced one-hit kill range by 45 inches.



Why on earth would they do that? For the first time since MW2 we have had a good shotgun, it doesn't need nerfed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Why on earth would they do that? For the first time since MW2 we have had a good shotgun, it doesn't need nerfed.



I disagree.. I felt that the range of the shotgun on this game is too much. I got killed mid to long range with shotgun a couple of times.. like wtf?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

I think it was just right, wasn't quite as powerful as the spaz-12 from mw2, but not weak either. Don't lie about long range, shotgun pellets disapeer after about 15 meters or so, they can't possible kill at long range.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I think it was just right, wasn't quite as powerful as the spaz-12 from mw2, but not weak either. *Don't lie about long range, shotgun pellets disapeer after about 15 meters or so, they can't possible kill at long range.*


 no need for me to lie about range, when I almost cried last night when I was getting kill by a player in one vs one face off. All the times I was keeping my space to kill him with my SCAR..


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

> no need for me to lie about range, when I almost cried last night when I was getting kill by a player in one vs one face off. All the times I was keeping my space to kill him with my SCAR..





Even with long barrel, R870 shotgun pellets magically vanish after 16 meters and thats the maximum range and even at that range if all 8 pellets hit you, you will not die.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Even with long barrel, R870 shotgun pellets magically vanish after 16 meters and thats the maximum range and even at that range if all 8 pellets hit you, you will not die.



I see, thanks.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 7, 2012)

For clarification when you emp a laser sight it doesn't seem to negate the steady aim part of the attachment.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

Just unlocked gold for FAL. Also had probably my best game ever. Went 22-1 in the first round and finished like 34-7. Lost the game though


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 7, 2012)

Kill death is irrelevant. I'd rather rush the objective and have fun, instead of playing boring and getting a good k/d. Though In MW3 I'd go on a nice tear with the PP90M1.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

I at the very least like to have a k/d above 1.0 in any game mode, but as long as we win the match it doesn't matter. Thankfully I got a decent K/d of 1.57, even after all the grinding with the bad smg guns and the last shot gun.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

My career kd is like 1.1 

I usually do play the objectives, but I needed a bloodthirsty to unlock gold, so I camped the middle outdoors building corridor, until I got the medal, then just kept going for the Merciless


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't care about my kd right now because I am playing with a disadvantage. [Wiimote] [no auto aim] The wiimote issues yet to be fixed and I refused to change of controller.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

So you play with the big controller or the pro? Are scorestreaks bad ass with the big one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> So you play with the big controller or the pro? Are scorestreaks bad ass with the big one?



no with the Wiimote. The WiiUPad is cool but I love the Wiimote. I am waiting for the WiiU patch...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 7, 2012)

I swear I have a feeling that LMGs are going to do me right when trying to get diamond.


----------



## Grape (Dec 8, 2012)

Only 22 more headshots with Type25.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Only 22 more headshots with Type25.



I still have about 30 to go. Then I do the MTAR. Started off with the 25.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I swear I have a feeling that LMGs are going to do me right when trying to get diamond.



I'm making some good progress on that.

All of them are at least lvl 1 prestige and all have at least Bloodshot camo unlocked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys best SMG?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2012)

MSMC or PDW


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2012)

I prefer the PDW. The MSMC has really weird recoil sometimes.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2012)

PDW w/ Laser. Most OP SMG.


Now have Gold MTAR, Type25, FAL, M27(Prestige and Camo calling cards). Working on SWAT-556. It's actually pretty fucking beastly. Extremely difficult to get headshots with it though. They seem completely random  

M8A1 is next. Supposedly it's a monster  I may try LMG's at some point. I'm going for Gold knife after I get Diamond AR's 

Also may make a Franky or Usopp-un jolly roger emblem


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 10, 2012)

Why does it seem so hard to get headshots in BO2? 

Then again I only get to play when a friend brings over a PS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on the weapon. If you're trying with an SMG: most only have a 1.1x damage modifier.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh wow  MSMC is so good, I am doing better with that than PDW


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2012)

MSMC has better range then the PDW, but its ammo magazine size is abysmal. I'd rather not waste a attachment for fastmags or extended mags. Its also a SMG so the extra range, which I see as pointless.

Just had my best game on Blops 2.

44-1 Killconfirmed on Standoff. Lighting Strike, Stealth Chopper and Vsat are extremely good for endless loops.



> Why does it seem so hard to get headshots in BO2



What type of gun? SMG's aren't too hard, slap on a laser and aim for the upper body region, should get you a easy head shot.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss the mini uzi from MW2

Favorite SMG


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2012)

VECTOR, Johnny. VECTOR. That's how you spell it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2012)

Vector was my favorite gun
mini Uzi was my favorite SMG
????
Broken logic!

i loved akimbo vectors with marathon/Bling, stopping power and steady aim
Made third person tactical CTF soooo fun

my favorite troll class was
Riot shield / akimbo extended rafficas 
Bling pro / hardline pro / last stand
c4
martyrdom 

the fact i won several ffas with that was ossim

getting into last stand and then dropping C4 to kill myself and then martyrdom...
Oh those were good times
all the double kills I got in FFA with c4 in land stand with a riot shield...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 10, 2012)

so do alot of players still killwhore in objective type games? cause I fucking hate those bastards. lost count of how many games I've lost cause my teams been high off of killwhoring.... worst scumbags in the game.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so do alot of players still killwhore in objective type games? cause I fucking hate those bastards. lost count of how many games I've lost cause my teams been high off of killwhoring.... worst scumbags in the game.



I don't play many objective game modes other then hard point. Considering you get your scorestreaks faster if you play objectively, I'd say the kill whoring is still around but in a different way. When I play hardpoint, I will capture the hardpoint, then immediately leave let the enemy player capture it, then kill the unlucky bastard for a extra 325 points.

Still, if you are matched up with bad players you are going to have a bad game, only trust yourself.

I really hate this skill based match making system, I am *always* leading my team, even when we are losing. Its like its not working, I get matched up against good players while I get no one good on my team.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I really hate this skill based match making system, I am *always* leading my team, even when we are losing. Its like its not working, I get matched up against good players while I get no one good on my team.



This x1000. 9/10 games I have a shit team, and am up against a two-three man party.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha same here. How does skill matchmaking work exactly btw. Do you get matched up with people that have around the same K/D or SPM? Cause I'm still getting in a lot of lobbies with total noobs, where I totally butcher them. If I hadn't prestiged yesterday I would've had at least 3 100+ games today. I got 70+ games with UAV>lightningstrike>attackhelicopter. I don't use the lodestar and VTOL, cause I like to keep on moving and killing. VTOL is total shit btw. That thing gets shot down so easy. Stay close to flags on killing people near or on the flag is so fun. Gets you your scorestreaks so fast and when you're in there spawn mindfucking people with a silenced smg it's just too easy. Of course this is against total noobs.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 10, 2012)

i've heard that it's your kd/spm. i've never been put into lobbies with noobs though.

i've been running the vsat>EMP>Swarm streak the past couple days. been playing pretty well, getting at least an EMP every game. but i haven't played a lot though lol.

but that skill-based matchmaking totally makes League Play unnecessary imo.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> VECTOR, Johnny. VECTOR. That's how you spell it.



My sweetest baby Vector will be missed. This poor imitation shall not stand.


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha same here. How does skill matchmaking work exactly btw. Do you get matched up with people that have around the same K/D or SPM? Cause I'm still getting in a lot of lobbies with total noobs, where I totally butcher them. If I hadn't prestiged yesterday I would've had at least 3 100+ games today. I got 70+ games with UAV>lightningstrike>attackhelicopter. I don't use the lodestar and VTOL, cause I like to keep on moving and killing. VTOL is total shit btw. That thing gets shot down so easy. Stay close to flags on killing people near or on the flag is so fun. Gets you your scorestreaks so fast and when you're in there spawn mindfucking people with a silenced smg it's just too easy. Of course this is against total noobs.



Teach me the ways 



Wang Fire said:


> i've heard that it's your kd/spm. i've never been put into lobbies with noobs though.
> 
> i've been running the vsat>EMP>Swarm streak the past couple days. been playing pretty well, getting at least an EMP every game. but i haven't played a lot though lol.
> 
> but that skill-based matchmaking totally makes League Play unnecessary imo.



I'm running UAV>CUAV>ARG,SChopper,Lightning. I'm not confident enough to use Swarm, though I know on plenty of occasions I would have gotten it. Might try it when it's unlocked again.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 10, 2012)

it's actually really easy to get a swarm once you got a vsat and emp up at the same time. the assists from those things will net you a lot of points if your teammates are getting kills.

i watched a chris smoove vid about it and decided to try it out lol. i might switch swarm to dogs though. 

i used to just run uav on it's own though. i think i'm around 1000 of it now lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Teach me the ways


It's more luck than anything else (getting matched with beginners). If you're matched against decent to good players, chances are high you'll get killed if you hang out at the enemies spawn for too long. When I'm playing against good players, I tend to play with AR and headglitch like a bitch. I know I ain't winning when there's more than 2 guys. Also predicting the spawns is essential. I don't like to be in the enemy spawn for too long. Cause when you're tearing shit up, your whole team tends to join you and the spawns switch. So I back out there hopefully in time to predict the next spawn point. All while using every cover I can use. Seriously this game is made for headglitching. 



> I'm running UAV>CUAV>ARG,SChopper,Lightning. I'm not confident enough to use Swarm, though I know on plenty of occasions I would have gotten it. Might try it when it's unlocked again.


THIS! At first I wouldn't even bother with high scorestreaks, cause I was waaaay too offensive and jumping on flags/tags/hardpoints without thinking. But after a while when I got the hang of the respawns I was like fuck it. Lets try high scorestreaks. And I'm surprised at how easy I'm getting them. Once my VSAT is up. I can't be stopped. 
The best way too play this game imo is to stay just outside the crowded area. That's how I've been getting my high scorestreaks. That's probably why my SPM isn't the highest.

You live in the US as well right? We were playing in a full party the other day with Spike, Deathgun and some other americans. My connection with US people is shit. I had 2 bar most of the time. I wasn't doing too bad, but it's so frustrating to get killed by someone you know you would've killed if the connection was decent.



Wang Fire said:


> it's actually really easy to get a swarm once you got a vsat and emp up at the same time. the assists from those things will net you a lot of points if your teammates are getting kills.
> 
> i watched a chris smoove vid about it and decided to try it out lol. i might switch swarm to dogs though.
> 
> i used to just run uav on it's own though. i think i'm around 1000 of it now lol.


UAV>CounterUAV>VSAT is also a really good setup for getting a lot of points. Check out for that setup. He's imo probably the best CoD youtuber. He's fucking beast.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

I ran uav-cuav-warthog and got the warthog :S almost had it a second time in the same run 

was using r870 and playing pretty relentlessly.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2012)

Gecka said:


> My sweetest baby Vector will be missed. This poor imitation shall not stand.



RIP MW2 VECTOR


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2012)

It can't be score per minute based, I always have the highest SPM in lobby leader boards, the closest people have 400 spm while I am carrying a 505 SPM. I have no idea how they are judging the skill based matchmaking, I assume it might be accuracy or tied into with your kills.

It needs to go or fixed, I rather the matchmaking system find games that don't lag rather then a half assed attempt at matching me up with other decent players.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the PDW 57 better than the MSMC

It doesn't have as good of range, but I don't care for that amount of range on smgs.

Same time to kill, but a larger magazine. And it just feels more comfortable.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

R870 is my new Rage Gun. When frustrated I'm going to keep 2-3 custom classes set up with R870 and varying load-outs 

I'm getting so tired of camo unlocks. Still on the Swat556, doing 150 kills w/ out perks/attachments  Annoying as fuck. Can't believe I have like four more guns *after* this one 



Xiammes said:


> It can't be score per minute based, I always have the highest SPM in lobby leader boards, the closest people have 400 spm while I am carrying a 505 SPM. I have no idea how they are judging the skill based matchmaking, I assume it might be accuracy or tied into with your kills.
> 
> It needs to go or fixed, I rather the matchmaking system find games that don't lag rather then a half assed attempt at matching me up with other decent players.



I'm wondering if it's based on the last game a person has played.

Anyway, you're lucky to lag  You know how hard it is to kill someone lagging badly? They rape people lol.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> R870 is my new Rage Gun. When frustrated I'm going to keep 2-3 custom classes set up with R870 and varying load-outs
> 
> I'm getting so tired of camo unlocks. Still on the Swat556, doing 150 kills w/ out perks/attachments  Annoying as fuck. Can't believe I have like four more guns *after* this one



I know right? 

Thank god i'm on the last LMG.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 11, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Stay close to flags on killing people near or on the flag is so fun. Gets you your scorestreaks so fast and when you're in there spawn mindfucking people with a silenced smg it's just too easy. Of course this is against total noobs.



I so hate that, I've been a victim of this alot especially on hijacked. Nothing worse that dying immediately after spawning 

Also what is this headglitch thing about?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2012)

deathgod said:


> I so hate that, I've been a victim of this alot especially on hijacked. Nothing worse that dying immediately after spawning
> 
> Also what is this headglitch thing about?


I feel your pain. That's why I never run when I spawn and immediately take cover. Especially on Hijacked. 

Headglitching is basically standing behind an object so that people can only headshot you or can't hit you at all.


Grape Krush said:


> R870 is my new Rage Gun. When frustrated I'm going to keep 2-3 custom classes set up with R870 and varying load-outs
> 
> I'm getting so tired of camo unlocks. Still on the Swat556, doing 150 kills w/ out perks/attachments  Annoying as fuck. Can't believe I have like four more guns *after* this one


What game type do you usually play. Some maps are so messed up with burst weapons. How's the swat556 with select fire? Maybe that's a good option while leveling. Select fire on the M8A1 is just wow.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2012)

> I'm wondering if it's based on the last game a person has played.



Can't be, I rage quit out of a few games and I'll just be put back into a lobby where I get some level 8 no prestige's on my team. One of the reasons why I play multiteam is because I have less of a chance of being matched up with shitty players and I have a better chance at carrying the team to a victory if I have to.

Made it to prestige 6, I thought I was going to get a cool unlock bonus this time after spending the previous bonuses on Create a Class slots, but no its just the other 2 shitty choices.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

It's good for short-medium distance, but recoils a lot. Always have to switch to burst for med-long shots. It's burst mode is pretty sick for head shots depending on the map. I was getting ~10 HS's/game on Overflow and Raid. Both have areas that create funnels of death (area where people have to crowd each other to get through). Target finder, burst and fore grip produce head shots. Aim right above the crates and wait for the cross hair to turn red 

Mostly play Domination/Groundwar. Hardpoint is great for score streaks and the games seem more balanced than the other modes. I was playing kill confirmed when I got the warthog with R870. I was playing super aggressive/risky, but it paid off. I was in teh zone 

FFA is great for head shot unlocks as well. Long shots continue to annoy me. Always the last thing I finish. Double kills are usually almost done when I unlock Blossom/War camo. Bloodthirsty isn't really that difficult, just play super defensive, but don't camp. Move around in an allotted area (about a quarter of the map) and try to be random. Ghost or Flak seem to work the best. UAV+CUAV are beast when you're going for bloodthirsty. I'm usually on my third kill by the time I get UAV, CUAV follows like a half second after UAV is up. Once CUAV is up I'm 95% sure I can get two more kills for a bloodthirsty. It's actually quite simple once you've got it down. 

Swat556 is just annoying me though. It's a very "situational" gun. You have to know when to useburst and when to use auto. Which sucks, because most of the time I use burst because if all shots hit it's instantly death and it's extremely accurate. Rarely use auto unless I'm heading somewhere I know to be crowded/point blank.

I don't know if I love it or hate it. It's an interesting gun, just a bit frustrating at times. In the right hands it could be sick.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Can't be, I rage quit out of a few games and I'll just be put back into a lobby where I get some level 8 no prestige's on my team. One of the reasons why I play multiteam is because I have less of a chance of being matched up with shitty players and I have a better chance at carrying the team to a victory if I have to.
> 
> Made it to prestige 6, I thought I was going to get a cool unlock bonus this time after spending the previous bonuses on Create a Class slots, but no its just the other 2 shitty choices.




Damn, how many custom classes do you use? 
I usually just use one, but I have four atm. Two R870 and two Swat556.

Also, how do you have less chance to get a shitty team? I've never played multi


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2012)

I fucking hate the warthog, every time I get it, I would only get at most one kill during each strafe, and on a good day I might end up getting a kill on each strafe. Sentry/Stealth Chopper gets me far more kills and I don't have to wait for them to provide cover.




> Damn, how many custom classes do you use?
> I usually just use one, but I have four atm. Two R870 and two Swat556.



I make a lot of similar classes but with minor differences depending on what type of team I am playing. If the enemy team isn't using equipment, I use a class that has hardline and emp grenade. If they are using equipment a lot, I'll use the class that has blackhat and flakjacket. If they are throwing stuns and grenades all over the place like some teams do, I use the class that has flak jacket and tactical mask.  I don't even want to go into detail about the different classes I have for specific maps.

I use up a lot of create a class slots, and sometimes feel like I don't have enough.

As for Multiteam, party's are limited to 3 players, so if one party comes in I have a 2/5 chance to get the better players from the lobby on my team. If its two party's comes in, then I am just stuck with the luck of the draw for the other members in the lobby.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2012)

For long-shots: Play Hardcore.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2012)

I never use the Warthog. You're better of using other scorestreaks with around the same score to get more kills. 
Pretty sick Swat gameplay


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

This kid is a G. Best commentary ever. Reminds me of my little brother so much 

"But basically, what I do to these kids in this game is not Holy.. it is..I just go to work on them with this gun.... and as you can see that guy's like 8th prestige were playing against here, and I just gave em the Willy Wanker...I was absolutely doing work - demoralizing these kids.."  

But yeah, he basically points out what's wrong with it. It's funny though, cuz I had the same reaction when I used SWAT the first time. 



Haohmaru said:


> I never use the Warthog. You're better of using other scorestreaks with around the same score to get more kills.
> Pretty sick Swat gameplay


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2012)

I felt really annoyed by him. Are all optic commentators like that? lulz


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2012)

Best commentator is Preston aka TBNRFrags


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I know right?
> 
> Thank god i'm on the last LMG.



Last LMG? give me tips. I do great with the HAMR,and MK46 but the others are meh.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

I may start League play  Maybe I'll find a decent crew to wreck shit with


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Last LMG? give me tips. I do great with the HAMR,and MK46 but the others are meh.



My favorite set up for LMG's include Quickdraw + Target finder/Dual Band Scope(surprisingly accurate) + FMJ/Suppressor.

Also keep in mind that to play to a LMG's strengths you have to play more defensively (Use cover, let them come too you) 

The LSW was the hardest one to get headshots with for since it's the bullet hose-LMG edition. This one shines at Mid range and has the best hip fire results too.

The MK48 is slow firing but powerful and actually has the same stats as the BLOPS1 M60. Long range. Keep them really far away from you because almost anything is better than you at close range.

The LSAT is my favorite one for it's great balance between fire rate and damage. Works decently at pretty much any range.

The HAMR is my 2nd fav and works at most ranges thanks to that fire rate thing it has going with it. One trick i found out with it was while using the Hybrid sight if you flick between the sights while shooting the fire cap resets.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> My favorite set up for LMG's include Quickdraw + Target finder/Dual Band Scope(surprisingly accurate) + FMJ/Suppressor.
> 
> Also keep in mind that to play to a LMG's strengths you have to play more defensively (Use cover, let them come too you)
> 
> ...



I love the LMG playstyle sit back and relax.  Hybrid huh? 

My current set up is like this:

HAMR

Variable zoom, Fore Grip, Full Metal Jacket

Flak Jacket

Scavenger

Tactical Mask

C4

Black Hat PDA

Primary Gunfighter


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> This kid is a G. Best commentary ever. Reminds me of my little brother so much
> 
> "But basically, what I do to these kids in this game is not Holy.. it is..I just go to work on them with this gun.... and as you can see that guy's like 8th prestige were playing against here, and I just gave em the Willy Wanker...I was absolutely doing work - demoralizing these kids.."
> 
> But yeah, he basically points out what's wrong with it. It's funny though, cuz I had the same reaction when I used SWAT the first time.


You don't know opticscumpi? Check out his channel. He's fucking beast. One of the best pro's out there. He even does work in pro matches. Pro slayer I tell you. I check out his channel for pro tournament content and Ronsgamertag and insomulus for public matches.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2012)

I take that back, the LSW is great for short range too if the set up is right. And it has the best iron sight in it's class as well.

Edit: Job done, big win. The diamonds are in.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 11, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I take that back, the LSW is great for short range too if the set up is right. And it has the best iron sight in it's class as well.
> 
> Edit: Job done, big win. The diamonds are in.



I hate you.


----------



## Grape (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats, lucky


----------



## deathgod (Dec 12, 2012)

This might just be in my head, but did the latest update change anything? Since the update I've been dying like crazy and can't seem to kill anybody. It's so bad I've had to rage quit several games and I never quit. I think it's a network problem (ie lag). When I'm playing and I turn a corner or whatever and spot a guy, I'm dead before I can even aim down my scope. On my screen it seems like I've only been shot once and we start shooting the same time, but when I watch the replay, it shows the guy seeing me first and shooting me like 5-6 times before I fire. This is a constant thing, and I've been having games where I don't even make it into the double digits for kills, but have almost 30 deaths or so (Normally no matter how bad I play I have almost a 1 ratio). The most my network loses is one bar when I check so I don't think it's my connection being slow, and I don't think I suck that bad. Granted this may all be in my head, and I really do suck, but I've never had such bad performances since I've started playing. So do I need a step my game up or has anyone else been playing worse since the latest update.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2012)

Finished Swat Gold. Starting Scar, which already has around 70 HS's done, thank God.

Forgot to mention, I killed a Hunter Drone the other day with an EMP grenade. Fly Swatter medal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

I did stop playing this game.. I am not going to play anymore. I am waiting for the Patch.. Wiimote users are getting murder..


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2012)

That blows


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> That blows



I can barely win face off. The Wiimote lagging and no auto aim, so I have to be precise. One mistake and I am done for it. The Wiimote needs that patch that can fix the issues. A lot of people are bitching about it. I was not one of them but ahhh DA players are just in another level with this Wiimote nerfed in this game...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2012)

Why don't you try the classic controller?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Why don't you try the classic controller?



Well becuase I love the Wiimote.. I am going to give it a try tonight but really is hard to go back. The WiiUpad feels great and I enjoyed playing with it but like I said before I am used to the Wiimote, it does feel natural for me. 


I just want that damn patch lol


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 13, 2012)

MSMC w/ Long Barrel and Suppresser pek


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 13, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> MSMC w/ Long Barrel and Suppresser pek



Lol not possible


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2012)

I had a whole gang of fools raging in FFA using Scar


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 13, 2012)

So anyone else tried out the double riot shield glitch, haven't gotten the chance but that has to be the most trolling class ever.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 13, 2012)

@Malvingt2 what anime is that from in your SIG.

Also I've pretty much confirmed that my issues in dying alot so quickly were mostly due to the lag issues. Played again last night and things were much better in most games. Some still had issues where everyone's signal dropped into the red.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> So anyone else tried out the double riot shield glitch, haven't gotten the chance but that has to be the most trolling class ever.




Sounds fun


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Sounds fun



make a class with shield as the secondary via overkill
make a class where shield is prime and no secondary

select the over kill class first
then the sole riot shield
Enjoy the super turtle critical style

It's really hard to knife a person like that


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2012)

might try this using flak jacket, engineer, blackhat x2 and trophy system x2 if possible :S

Domination/hardpoint beast


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2012)

i love walking up to snipers with double riot shields
Hey buddy?
water u doin?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't wait to try it out when I get off work. 

I am almost done with the RPG gold, I just need to get a triple kill. Took me forever to find a airplane to shoot down, every game I ran into no one had anything but a UAV or care package, managed to shoot down a care package.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

deathgod said:


> @Malvingt2 what anime is that from in your SIG.
> 
> Also I've pretty much confirmed that my issues in dying alot so quickly were mostly due to the lag issues. Played again last night and things were much better in most games. Some still had issues where everyone's signal dropped into the red.



The Anime is Magi

I just got home, I am going to try the Classic controller later on tonight after The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wii U version getting Double XP weekend? the world is ending lol "Updating"


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2012)

Call of Duty Black Cops II.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2012)

For the first time ever, I did prestige in a CoD game... wow


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 14, 2012)

this is truly a moment that you'll never forget for the rest of your life, right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> this is truly a moment that you'll never forget for the rest of your life, right?



yes, I debated it with myself  such move for like 15 minutes. I was like, should I take advances of the double XP weekend to do this?


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2012)

Double Exp on PS3 to. Puttin a hurtin on fools


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2012)

I almost deleted all my data in Prestige. I feel that I did bad because of the wiimote situation, almost start all over again.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2012)

So I finally get my swarm. I call it in.. enemy emp inbound. WHO THE FUCK USES EMP!!! I'm glad I still had my dogs.


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2012)

Ooooh, that's sick.

Also, six assault rifles down. Starting M8A1.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 14, 2012)

i prestiged again after staying on the 1st prestige for a while. 

man do the preset classes suck lol


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2012)

M27 preset isn't bad 

I'm about to get 4th prestige. I'm 54.5


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah, that one isn't that bad lol. leveled up quick so i can make classes now


----------



## Grape (Dec 14, 2012)

I have to use a permanent unlock on M8A1 because I'm out of low level AR's 

Wanted to use it on CUAV.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2012)

I just made it to 7th prestige(level 14). Sharpshooter is amazing for exp grinding, getting 10k+ exp per 5 minute match is amazing. I can also level up random guns in the process, so thank you Woody for pointing this out to me.

The only thing bad about sharpshooter is if you are having a laggy game its impossible to play.



> For the first time ever, I did prestige in a CoD game... wow



So what did you use with your permanent unlock token on? I used mine on Ghost, those first few weeks you needed Ghost to do well due to all that UAV spam.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 14, 2012)

Apparently a lot of the Devs (Game Developers) are playing tonight. I hope they decide to correct all of the shit wrong with this game after doing so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2012)

lol Using the shotgun tonight.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2012)

Other then the occasional lag and broken matchmaking system, I don't see much wrong with the game. AR's need to be stronger due to how the maps favor SMG's too much, of course that could be said for LMG's.

Oh this needs to be fixed.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 14, 2012)

In fact, I hope they get raped by quick scoping snipers and by terrible hit detection.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah they should have left sniping like it was in Black Ops 1, other then on maps like carrier I don't have a problem with snipers, easy kills as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 15, 2012)

Snipers aren't that annoying imo. By now everyone knows the camping spots in this game. Quickscoping is a lot harder in this game than it was in MW3. IMO shotguns should be nerfed.

Nuketown demolition is so boss. Getting 60000-80000 xp per game. I leveled so quick yesterday.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2012)

They nerfed shotguns already :S It's a fuckton harder to get one hit kills now, because they increased spread and decreased one hit range. It's a challenge making it to middle of nuketown with r870 now 
They buffed AR's, but I wouldn't mind them buffed more 

I'm thinking about putting diamonds on hold to just grind for exp during 2x exp :S


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm getting 1 shotted a lot. So much bullshit. Especially the KSG. The range I get hit with sometimes is ridiculous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm getting 1 shotted a lot. So much bullshit. Especially the KSG. The range I get hit with sometimes is ridiculous.



it is, Wii U version yet to get the shotgun nerfed. I feel like that it is insane sometimes of how far I get hit. I even tried the shotgun yesterday, It is so good and it feels like the shotgun's in Golden Eye 007:Wii where they are awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 15, 2012)

I forgot how fun a shield class is.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2012)

I was having a blast last night with shields. They're a good decoy for objective games like demo. Not to mention bashing people is fun


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm getting 1 shotted a lot. So much bullshit. Especially the KSG. The range I get hit with sometimes is ridiculous.



Have you ever used the KSG? That gun is basically luck, at least a third of the the time the slug never goes where you aim it. The gun is amazing when it works though.

Shotguns are fine, I'd actually prefer them to be like they were in MW2 where they did the shotguns perfect(outside of them being secondaries).


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, that's the funny thing. I saw that the KSG had amazing range, so I tried it out. WTF is wrong with that shotgun. It's like it's shooting blanks 2/3 of the time. I missed a guy twice while ADSing when the dude was standing still. Lucky for me the sniper didn't have a clue what was going on. I'm playing nuketown 24/7 a lot lately and I've been coming across nothing but shotties. Like 80% of these retards use them. It's not like people are that great with em, but I hate when they fuck up my streak because they get 1 lucky shot 1 when I'm putting them full of lead. I use high scorestreaks or else I wouldn't even cared. Anyway, I got from prestige 3 to 5 in like 1 day lol. Getting around 40000xp-50000xp every round playing domination or demolition.


----------



## Grape (Dec 16, 2012)

Always vote for demolition or hardpoint on Nuketown. Mass points.

I got my first 6 rapid kill emblem yesterday  It's a funny/cool skull.. Got it using PWD w/ R870 secondary on Nuketown. Second half of a game just started and by the time I was midmap I saw a package chopper going to enemy side, so I rushed. Got to the garage and switched to R870, killed the entire team w/ one shot each. So much fun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2012)

So sick of Nuketown already. First minute or two of nuketown people test eachother out. Once people notice they're getting destroyed. All they do is camp in the house with shock charges/bouncing betty's/claymore's. So fucking boring. 

So I decided to go back to groundwar. Played my best game today 101-1 groundwar domination on Raid. VSAT>Lodestar>K9unit. I died once because I accidentally used my lodestar instead of K9 in enemy spawn. If our team wasn't tripple capping the entire match (we won 200-112 or something) it would've been 130-150 gameplay. I got a new lodestar and K9 unit at the end of the match. So annoyed I couldn't use it. It's so easy to rotate with those 3 scorestreaks. Especially in maps like Raid where the lodestar can do work.


----------



## 115 (Dec 16, 2012)

Is anyone else getting incredibly weird lag/hit detection lately? I feel like every game I enter everyone seems to be on one bar and running on the spot half the time before suddenly appearing in my face and shotgunning me point-blank. Speaking of which, the Remington is OP, the OHK range on it needs to be decreased a bit. 

Using assault rifles is pointless in this game, SMG's still win out over them at virtually all distances, they need another buff - hopefully to damage this time as they just aren't packing much of a punch in terms of brute killing power. Most of my classes now consist of SMG's solely because most maps are SMG friendly.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2012)

Only thing I've noticed that is different from before is the framerate issue. At first I thought it was lag, but I think it's the framerate. When too much stuff is happening at one time, it's like this game freezes or something. Happens a lot in Nuketown.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2012)

Before Black Ops 2 came out I was excited to hear the LSW and MK were coming back, was not disappointed.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> So sick of Nuketown already. First minute or two of nuketown people test eachother out. Once people notice they're getting destroyed. All they do is camp in the house with shock charges/bouncing betty's/claymore's. So fucking boring.
> 
> So I decided to go back to groundwar. Played my best game today 101-1 groundwar domination on Raid. VSAT>Lodestar>K9unit. I died once because I accidentally used my lodestar instead of K9 in enemy spawn. If our team wasn't tripple capping the entire match (we won 200-112 or something) it would've been 130-150 gameplay. I got a new lodestar and K9 unit at the end of the match. So annoyed I couldn't use it. It's so easy to rotate with those 3 scorestreaks. Especially in maps like Raid where the lodestar can do work.



Add me dammit 

PSN: ManuForte777

Anyone here can add me for that matter. I'm sick of solo play 



115 said:


> Speaking of which, the Remington is OP, the OHK range on it needs to be decreased a bit.
> 
> Using assault rifles is pointless in this game, SMG's still win out over them at virtually all distances, they need another buff - hopefully to damage this time as they just aren't packing much of a punch in terms of brute killing power. Most of my classes now consist of SMG's solely because most maps are SMG friendly.



What's strange and I've said it before, is that in every other COD I have used SMG's exclusively. This is the first COD that I use AR's. 

That being said, I've been using PWD w/ Overkill and R870 24/7 on Nuketown and it's a sick, sick, siiiiiiick combo. I heard the best thing ever yesterday while using R870. I entered a house on nuketown and OHK a dude with R870, anyways, I hear him rage on mic "awwww hellll no!" 

Also, C4 + Hardpoint = Sex.


----------



## 115 (Dec 17, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Only thing I've noticed that is different from before is the framerate issue. At first I thought it was lag, but I think it's the framerate. When too much stuff is happening at one time, it's like this game freezes or something. Happens a lot in Nuketown.



Yeah but the frame rate thing has been an issue since Black Ops 1. Though it seems much more common in BO2 and always seems to happen when you're working on a killstreak of some sort. 

Maybe it's a UK thing though, horrible weather and all that causing terrible connection to the host etc.



Grape Krush said:


> What's strange and I've said it before, is that in every other COD I have used SMG's exclusively. This is the first COD that I use AR's.
> 
> That being said, I've been using PWD w/ Overkill and R870 24/7 on Nuketown and it's a sick, sick, siiiiiiick combo. I heard the best thing ever yesterday while using R870. I entered a house on nuketown and OHK a dude with R870, anyways, I hear him rage on mic "awwww hellll no!"
> 
> Also, C4 + Hardpoint = Sex.



I used to use AR's almost exclusively since Black Ops 1. Really loved guns like the AK47, Commando, Galil and FAMAS. The only SMG I'd use would be the AK74-U which at the time was the most overpowered weapon in the game. But I find myself using SMG's in all but 1 class this time around. 

People rage a lot when you R870 them on S&D, it's hate mail galore.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Add me dammit
> 
> PSN: ManuForte777
> 
> Anyone here can add me for that matter. I'm sick of solo play


Aiit I'll add you later today when I get on. 



Grape Krush said:


> That being said, I've been using PWD w/ Overkill and R870 24/7 on Nuketown and it's a sick, sick, siiiiiiick combo. I heard the best thing ever yesterday while using R870. I entered a house on nuketown and OHK a dude with R870, anyways, I hear him rage on mic "*awwww hellll no*!"


That could've been me lol. I hate getting killed by shotties. Especially getting turned on when I'm putting them full of lead.


115 said:


> Yeah but the frame rate thing has been an issue since Black Ops 1. Though it seems much more common in BO2 and always seems to happen when you're working on a killstreak of some sort.
> 
> Maybe it's a UK thing though, horrible weather and all that causing terrible connection to the host etc.


Yeah, in BO1 it was even more noticeble. Napalm strike anyone. 

I used to only use AR's in every CoD. This is the first CoD where I have more kills with a SMG. PDW #1, FAL #2.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 17, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Add me dammit
> 
> PSN: ManuForte777
> 
> Anyone here can add me for that matter. I'm sick of solo play



I added you as well, just so you know.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone can feel free to add me, name is Xiammes on psn.

I play Sharpshooter, Killconfirmed and multiteam most of the time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

^Perfect. When I'm not playing Groundwar, I mainly play Killconfrimed.

I thought you guys were on xbox..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2012)

I had a nice Double XP weekend. Prestige 1 level 39. I am using an odd setup for run and gun. 

3 attachment on my primary gun and all. I want Ghost tho.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

You should have used your permant unlock token on ghost like everyone else did. My double exp weekend was alright, I work on the weekends so I never get to play much during double exp.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Call of Duty Black Cops 2


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> You should have used your permant unlock token on ghost like everyone else did. My double exp weekend was alright, I work on the weekends so I never get to play much during double exp.



I dont get that. I have it, how do I use it? Noob you know with the new Cod stuff..


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dont get that. I have it, how do I use it? Noob you know with the new Cod stuff..



Look at the bottom right, you should have a green thing that says "1 permant unlock token", you press R1 or what ever the equivalent of Wiiu and you permantly unlock what ever you pick, meaning you will always be able to use it in your create a class menu. You get 1 for each prestiege.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Look at the bottom right, you should have a green thing that says "1 permant unlock token", you press R1 or what ever the equivalent of Wiiu and you permantly unlock what ever you pick, meaning you will always be able to use it in your create a class menu. You get 1 for each prestiege.



Nice, Thank you. When I get home I am going to do it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

I used my prestige tokens that I earned this weekend on the VSAT and K9unit. Seeing as you get lightning strike right from the start. It's a good way to rotate.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats exactly what I used my last two for, Its getting harder to determine what I want to unlock.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I know. I already have ghost, AR's and the SMG's that I want. Now that I have my scorestreaks as well I don't know where else to use it for. Oh damn, I still haven't used it for scavenger.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

I am probably just going to use them for unlocks that are near the end of a prestiege.

Just realized, with the _skill_ based matchmaking, we won't be able to play with the christmas noobs.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2012)

Dual Band + Variable Zoom.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I am probably just going to use them for unlocks that are near the end of a prestiege.
> 
> Just realized, with the _skill_ based matchmaking, we won't be able to play with the christmas noobs.


Unless you're in a party with someone that sucks as much 

Just a heads up. I send you guys (Xiammes and ManuForte) friend requests.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

Sure just tell me your name so I don't accidently delete it, I hate those random friend requests from people in the lobby.

I have a few friends that are lower ranked, so I will just join their lobby.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Freaking hate theater. I went to theater mode to search for my 101 k/d game and it's not on there. The last 3 matches I played yesterday aren't even on there wtf! So much bullshit.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you bookmark it? I remember searching for my better ones and I couldn't find them.

Anyways, I tried joining your game eariler, but it turns out I am still in the double exp playlist. Explained why I can't find anyone in Sharpshooter or multiteam.

edit: now I can't find anyone, just going to end my double exp.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't judge me


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Did you bookmark it? I remember searching for my better ones and I couldn't find them.
> 
> Anyways, I tried joining your game eariler, but it turns out I am still in the double exp playlist. Explained why I can't find anyone in Sharpshooter or multiteam.
> 
> edit: now I can't find anyone, just going to end my double exp.


No idea what bookmarking is. This is the first time I went into theater mode. I chose recent games and it's not on there..

I was on a roll in that standoff Killconfirmed game. Was going for my 3rd blackbird. I know the dude is coming around the corner cause I got my blackbird up. I pre-fire with the pdw. Guy comes around the corner, eats what seems like 3, 4 bullets and then shoots and kills me. I was like W T F! Wanted to rage so hard. That one game in overflow was so fucking boring. That's what I have to deal with 7 out of 10 matches. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) headglitchers or campers that are too freaking scared to run and gun.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 17, 2012)

after a game in your After Action Report, or whatever it's called, you can bookmark a game so you don't have to look for it.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Don't judge me



You was the other guy we were playing with today? Don't worry I was getting my shit pushed in too. First time I have seen someone at master prestige and we faced 3 of them.



> I was on a roll in that standoff Killconfirmed game. Was going for my 3rd blackbird. I know the dude is coming around the corner cause I got my blackbird up. I pre-fire with the pdw. Guy comes around the corner, eats what seems like 3, 4 bullets and then shoots and kills me. I was like W T F! Wanted to rage so hard. That one game in overflow was so fucking boring. That's what I have to deal with 7 out of 10 matches. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) headglitchers or campers that are too freaking scared to run and gun.



I never understood whats the point of hardcamping in Kill confirmed, you won't be able to get your streaks up as fast as you would other game modes like Domination or Hardpoint. Also if you want to talk about camping, you should play sharpshooter, the only way to do good is to camp a few spawn points.

I hate when people bitch about camping in hardpoint, that's the whole fucking point is to hold down a area, what the alternative? Go out and lose?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone on PSN should send Erio__Touwa a request


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> You was the other guy we were playing with today? Don't worry I was getting my shit pushed in too. First time I have seen someone at master prestige and we faced 3 of them.


That's because of my KD and SPM I guess. I get matched with try harders a lot. That Vodka guy (final prestige) was camping his ass out in the map we lost. I raped him in Standoff though. Vsat for days son. 
I would never judge you guys haha. You were both on 3 bar. You did pretty good Xiammes. I guess both of you guys are from the US. We won most of our matches though which was nice. 



			
				Xiammes said:
			
		

> I never understood whats the point of hardcamping in Kill confirmed, you won't be able to get your streaks up as fast as you would other game modes like Domination or Hardpoint. Also if you want to talk about camping, you should play sharpshooter, the only way to do good is to camp a few spawn points.
> 
> I hate when people bitch about camping in hardpoint, that's the whole fucking point is to hold down a area, what the alternative? Go out and lose?


Lol why else would you play hardpoint if you're not going to protect the hardpoint. I hate hardpoint because of the retarded spawns.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> You was the other guy we were playing with today? Don't worry I was getting my shit pushed in too. First time I have seen someone at master prestige and we faced 3 of them.



Damn! I only saw one of them  Were any partied together?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

> That's because of my KD and SPM I guess. I get matched with try harders a lot. That Vodka guy (final prestige) was camping his ass out in the map we lost. I raped him in Standoff though. Vsat for days son.
> I would never judge you guys haha. You were both on 3 bar. You did pretty good Xiammes. I guess both of you guys are from the US. We won most of our matches though which was nice.



My K/D isn't that bad, but yeah it was a definate step up from the competetion I normally play. I was trying to go for diamond AR's and diamond Rocket Launchers, so I didn't have my try hard smg class set up, not that it would have made much a differance. 

Next time Grape Krush invites us, that should produce some intresting results.



> Lol why else would you play hardpoint if you're not going to protect the hardpoint. I hate hardpoint because of the retarded spawns.



I just hate hearing ragers over the mic saying "omg why is he camping". I like hard point because I can relax a little and I don't have to worry about winning close range gunfights as often. 



Grape Krush said:


> Damn! I only saw one of them  Were any partied together?



I assume at least two of them were partied together. I think we had one on our team. Also one of those master prestiges only had 100 something victories, I can't imagine how bad his W/L ratio is.


----------



## Grape (Dec 17, 2012)

I was pretty baked  I just kept thinking, "fuck! these dudes get matched with dudes way better than I do"


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol I thought as much. I invited you like 4 times before you actually joined. I PMed Xiammes like dammn Grape Krush is slow. 



Xiammes said:


> My K/D isn't that bad, but yeah it was a definate step up from the competetion I normally play. I was trying to go for diamond AR's and diamond Rocket Launchers, so I didn't have my try hard smg class set up, not that it would have made much a differance.


That's the funny thing though. My KD isn't even that high. I rush pretty much the entire time. My SPM isn't that high either. I wonder who the best players get matched against if we're already getting these annoying players. That one last prestiger had a 2.66 KD. He played more like a low 2.00 KD 

One of my real life friends has a 4.86 KD. He's a freaking pussy though camping his ass of playing with bouncing betty's and claymores. He never gets high kills, which oddly enough he doesn't give a shit about. He ends a full KC match with weird ass scores like 21-2, 18-3, when I'm like around 40-50 kills.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

> That's the funny thing though. My KD isn't even that high. I rush pretty much the entire time. My SPM isn't that high either. I wonder who the best players get matched against if we're already getting these annoying players. That one last prestiger had a 2.66 KD. He played more like a low 2.00 KD



Maybe it was just a stroke of bad luck, or they paired us against a party similar to your level since we were in a party. My score per minute is decent enough at 480, but my kill confirmed jumps around from 510-540 depending on how well I am doing at the time. 




> One of my real life friends has a 4.86 KD. He's a freaking pussy though camping his ass of playing with bouncing betty's and claymores. He never gets high kills, which oddly enough he doesn't give a shit about. He ends a full KC match with weird ass scores like 21-2, 18-3, when I'm like around 40-50 kills.



Sounds like me during MW2, only game where 80% of the time I camped.  Though I camped like Wingsofredemption does, and its a bit more offensive with a lot of claymore support, died a bit more.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Treyarch Asks Players To Go Easy On Black Ops II's Christmas Noobs*



> Treyarch is asking the Black Ops II community to get into the holiday spirit and not just repeatedly murder all the new players logging on December 25. Or, well, they're trying, anyway.
> 
> Treyarch has put up a special message asking Black Ops II community members to maybe not utterly curbstomp the new meat before they have a chance to defend themselves, however feebly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 18, 2012)

i know for sure i'm not gonna do that.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder if there will be a Nuketown/2xExp event to go along with this slaughter?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## deathgod (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah they really should put up a christmas double exp, I would be able to make it into master prestige before the year ends.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2012)

Didn't think a gun could be more evil than the PP90M1 with Rapid Fire, then Treyarch makes the Skorpion Evo III with Rapid Fire.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah but its range with Rapid fire sucks, after 3 meters it takes 5-6 bullets to kill and the recoil sucks ass.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2012)

Skorpion +rapidfire/fastmag/lasersight and scavenger is a pretty good set up for small maps. It's great in Raid. 

Today was such a shit gaming day. I died 3 times today before I could get my nuclear medal. All on a 25+ gunstreak. In 1 game I had a 28 gunstreak, but the game was ending (2 tags) so I was rushing like crazy and died at a 29 gunstreak. So sad, I had to put down my controller..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 18, 2012)

Getting this for X-mas since I literally bought every other game I'm even remotely interested in this year myself. I skipped MW3 and played BF3 instead.

What should I be expecting from Black Ops 2 since BO1 was my last COD?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2012)

That CoD still sucks. 

I kid.
Watch out for those campers with silenced shotguns.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> That CoD still sucks.
> 
> I kid.
> *Watch out for those campers with silenced shotguns*.


Never happened to me.. 

Game is made to headglitch. There a lot of places where you can cover behind. Use that to your advantage or you'll get slaughtered.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah but its range with Rapid fire sucks, after 3 meters it takes 5-6 bullets to kill and the recoil sucks ass.



It cuts like 75% of the range of all SMGs.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 18, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Never happened to me..
> 
> Game is made to headglitch. There a lot of places where you can cover behind. Use that to your advantage or you'll get slaughtered.



i hate head glitching :/

you play on PS3
lucky i guess?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm telling you Assault Shield is amazing. Use it to cover your six, or as a portable clipping spot.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i hate head glitching :/
> 
> you play on PS3
> lucky i guess?


Oh I headglitch like a boss. If you can't beat em join em. Especially raid and Overflow. They're the worst. Any map is good for headgliching, but those stand out to me. 

I don't know how lucky I am. I still get one shotted from 10 meters away with a KSG..


Erio Touwa said:


> I'm telling you Assault Shield is amazing. Use it to cover your six, or as a portable clipping spot.


I messed around with the riotshield a bit with MW3, but I haven't checked it in this game. Is there a gold or even diamond Assault shield btw? That would look sick.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh I headglitch like a boss. If you can't beat em join em. Especially raid and Overflow. They're the worst. Any map is good for headgliching, but those stand out to me.
> 
> I don't know how lucky I am. I still get one shotted from 10 meters away with a KSG..
> 
> I messed around with the riotshield a bit with MW3, but I haven't checked it in this game. Is there a gold or even diamond Assault shield btw? That would look sick.



Yep looks alright, but that combat knife looks sick imo.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HGedTrH9C9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh I headglitch like a boss. If you can't beat em join em. Especially raid and Overflow. They're the worst. Any map is good for headgliching, but those stand out to me.
> 
> I don't know how lucky I am. I still get one shotted from 10 meters away with a KSG..



Don't worry mang
happens to us dood on the xbox too :33
i got three headshot hitmarkers in hardcore TDM
Yes
Without a silenced weapon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone else love the FBI faction?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2012)

do you guys think some day, there will be clan lobbies? y'know for clans only, because they always have an unfair advantage and it takes about 190% effort to win against a well organized clan and against a beast clan, it's already over from the start.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope so. Also I've fallen in love with this gun!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh man, the Escort Drone and AGR absolutely tear shit up when together. I got like 9 kills in 20 seconds on Drone of all places.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've been using the escort drone alot lately. AGR is only good when you control it yourself. The AI for that thing is so shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

I did some shutgun runs last night. Oh boy, it is too good. I can't believe the range I have and the one kill shot does wonders.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2012)

AGR's get me plenty of kills on its own, though I don't understand how sometimes they are destroyed 5 seconds after spawning. I remember on plaza had some people camping on a roof and I threw the agr spawn under them.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 20, 2012)

AGR, Stealth Chopper, and Escort Drone. 

Call them in at the same time, then watch kills rack up as you run and gun.

Perfect for domination games or ground war in general


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2012)

Agr is beast when u control it otherwise i throw it between enemy spawn and objective

I got swarm from care package with haoh other day and vtol from another in ffa yesterday lol.

Done with gold on 7/9 rifles. Smr and m8a1 left


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2012)

AGR's only take like 2 full PDW mags. It's so easy to destroy when it's not controlled. And it doesn't go all predator on you. It's easy to avoid. 

^lol I was like damn Grape is on roll. He's getting swarms on 3 bar.


----------



## wes (Dec 20, 2012)

sold my copy today i cant deal with this game anymore


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2012)

My friend and I have been playing this game and I noticed that in the barracks I am not getting credit for kills with things like death machine and war machine in order to unlock the calling cards. Anyone know why this would be?


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

They dont count if theyre from care package.

Few longshots and i start smr. Diamondsssss after smr


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> They dont count if theyre from care package.



I thought thats what it was. Appreciate the insight.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2012)

I just had my first 100+ kill game, 107 -11 on plaza. Oh man this is how MarkofJ feels every day.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2012)

PRO^

I finished M8A1, but have to wait 19 levels to unlock SMR. DAMMIT 

Kind of nervous about SMR, as I don't think I have used it before. Headshots gonna suck, as will noperk/noattachment kills.

Found the best place to get longshots. Yemen with target finder. Get in the window by the fruit stands and camp lol. Got 8 in one game


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2012)

SMR is good, not FAL good but its a solid gun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2012)

SMR with silencer is supposedly better than the FAL with silencer. I haven't tested it out yet, since I prestige immediately. I like the FAL better though, cause it has a higher firerate. 

Anyway I got like 5 90+ games today. No 100+ one though. I blame it one the killstreaks and people ragequiting. I wish I had my swarm. I made an extra class with my token, which I already regret. I played so much Raid today. I'm almost starting get sick of that map lol. It's great for the lodestar though.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2012)

I played alot of Turbine today myself, I quit out of most of them but they just kept putting me into lobbies.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2012)

I played Yemen and Raid all day. Had like 6 matches of Nuketown (Bonus Mosh pit). Whenever I got my lodestar people would ragequit immediately. It was so annoying. I had a 98-10 gameplay which I put in my theater. It was pretty fun. I got 2 back to back VSAT in like 10 sec.

I don't even play Turbine anymore. Whenever I'm put in Turbine, I immediately quit without even starting.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 21, 2012)

^ What are you guys playing that enables such a high number of kills? I've never seen people with 60+ kills in Dom.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2012)

Groundwar domination 9 vs 9 is great for high kill games. I've seen youtuber go 70+ in 1 round of domination. Scorestreaks are freaking OP in this game. Especially the Swarm.
I get 60 kills in regular KC when I'm doing well. It's not that difficult. Depends if you're in a easy lobby and can get your scorestreaks going. Once I get my VSAT, it's pretty easy to rotate the scorestreaks.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2012)

In kill confirmed on a average I get 40-50 kills, though my death count is pretty high. Groundwar is if you want easy high scoring games, but its never been my thing. I get my highest amount of kills in multiteam, usually hardpoint which is how I got my 107-11 today.



> Groundwar domination 9 vs 9 is great for high kill games. I've seen youtuber go 70+ in 1 round of domination.



IIRC Jnasty got 100+ kills in 1 round of domination just using escourt drone and lighting strike.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice score man. I hate hardpoint spawns. I'm surprised you can do so well in it. 

Jnasty is not from this world. One of the best players out there. He makes everything look so easy.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2012)

Hardpoint spawns in multiteam are actually pretty lax compared to normal multiteam/free for all style spawns. 

The only thing that stops me from doing good every game is if my team mates decide to hold down a spawn. A strategy I like to use is get the free 200 point, then run out of the hardpoint, wait till someone walks in, blast them for another 325 points or more if they have friends. I had Dogs with just 5 kills about a minute into the match.

If you are looking for exp, raising your score per minute(mine is 570 in Hardpoint) or getting your killstreaks fast, their is no better game mode then hardpoint.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2012)

I raise my spm with Domination. Picking up spawnkills in GW domination is so easy. I can't be bothered with Hardpoint. It's full of campers (not in hardpoints) and weird spawns. You can get scorestreaks really fast as well in Domination if you're making flags kills or defends.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2012)

I find it much easier to get points in hardpoint, I did alot of domination in other games but in my honest opinion hardpoint is so much easier in this game. I don't think I ever had a hard point game below 6000 points that I was in the entire time. 

Campers are easy, most of the time they have equipment, so with engineer its not hard to find out where they are, just use a emp or black hat and they won't know what hit them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2012)

Emp grenades are the bom in this game. I've never used them before, but I got hit by them a lot today. The effects last so long. It's amazing. 
I rather not choose gamemodes where I have a higher chance of running into campers. My #1 annoyance in this game are campers. And after that comes the shotguns. I bet you got a lot of them both in Hardpoint. I can already see myself getting killed by shotgun ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) camping in a Hardpoint corner. No thanks!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2012)

I only play hardpoint in multiteam, if someone is going to camp they would have did it other gamemodes, shotgun ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are in every game mode, they don't stand out when I play hardpoint.


You should really try working your class around to have one emp, you won't even need engineer, if you plan on going into a area where you know someone has camped down, just chuck it. Get your points for destroying their equipment then just rape their face. EMP grenades are the jack of all trades, and easily the most powerful tactical grenade.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm gonna try MultiTeam... Xiammes - add me? :S manuforte777


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll add you when I get off of work. 

Be warned, multiteam can be pretty harsh. Think of team based games but with free for all level spawns.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

Dude, it's bad ass. If you're leading by 50~ in HP - you can just back out of the HP and slaughter peeps. Way better than normal two team games. Probably because I've been playing so much FFA and this feels quite similar.

Spawn killing is insane!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah if you play free for all alot, you will quickly adapt to multiteam, similar spawn patterns. You can even semi spawn trap on certain maps, complement it with some bouncing betties and you are good for a few good kills.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay so I wanted to update people in case anyone had the same problem as me.

The problem was that I wasn't getting credit under challenges for my Scorestreak. It turns out you have to have it unlocked (with the tokens) in order to start getting credit. Not just have it as an option to unlock.

Edit: And it does count if you get it out of a care package.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah, I see 

Good info. Guess I'll start using my extra tokens on scorestreaks every prestige 

Speaking of tokens. I wish I hadn't paused my diamond goal for double exp. Really screwed up my weapons/levels. Can't use a new a.rifle for several levels, then when I do get it, I have to get gold within six levels or waste another permanent unlock on an assault rifle. I want to spend it on Flak or CUAV 

Also, despite how OP SMG's still are, I feel this game has the most balanced weapons, killstreaks and maps then any other COD. Iwas _raping_ people with M8A1 hipfire last night. It was PWD level OP lol. I wasn't even using laser sight 

In the last couple weeks I have even started liking maps I hated before. Cargo is BEAST for FFA. Yemen is beast for longshots. I can't even remember what other maps I disliked


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2012)

I highly disagree with calling smgs op. The maps just strongly favor them.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2012)

That still means they're OP 

I would say the shotguns are more balanced than SMG. I think the distance and/or laser should be nerfed.

That being said, you can make the M8A1 perform like a SMG in close quarters. You'll often beat PWD's


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 22, 2012)

Leave lasers how they are. The only smg I find a bit ridiculous is the MSMC.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't do well with the MSMC, second slowest reload time with only 30 bullets means I have to waste a attachment on fast mags. The range doesn't justify wasting a attachment slot or a point.

Personally I think the MP7 with stock and quick grip is very fucking dangerous, its probably the best pure rush weapon in the game, you just move so fucking fast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I don't do well with the MSMC, second slowest reload time with only 30 bullets means I have to waste a attachment on fast mags. The range doesn't justify wasting a attachment slot or a point.
> 
> Personally I think the MP7 with stock and quick grip is very fucking dangerous, its probably the best pure rush weapon in the game, you just move so fucking fast.


This. We really think alike


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2012)

I really wish we could super wild card. What I wouldn't give for tactical mask/dexterity/extreme conditioning I would easily give up the other two perk slots.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2012)

Toughness is a necessity imo. Especially when playing with SMG's. I hate how you can't sprint forever. Why would you take that out of a game?


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2012)

Been playing bonus w/ PWD and R870.

It's so lol. Got warthog on hijacked. Finally got my merciless killer calling card. Now my emblem/card are sexy sexy fun time stuff.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2012)

Warthog never gets me kills, I took me calling in the Warthog 15 times to get the 50 kills calling card. It either needs a buff or decreased in points because it easy as hell to dodge.




Haohmaru said:


> Toughness is a necessity imo. Especially when playing with SMG's. I hate how you can't sprint forever. Why would you take that out of a game?



I don't use toughness except on certain classes, I like to run scavenger over it. I'd like to use toughness, but my points don't allow it.

A cool idea is if Treyarch buffs the pick 10 system to 14 points, but makes you score streaks count towards the points.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2012)

That's interesting.. I would love it :S

And yeah, I really want three perks of the same tier.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 23, 2012)

What do you think is the best assault rifle,M27 seems pretty solid to me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2012)

M8A1 with and without select fire is great, but runs out of ammo really fast. The FAL with select fire is one if not the best weapon in the game. M27 is very high on my list as well though. I've been loving the SCAR as well though. If I had to choose one gun, it would be the FAL.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2012)

You know this happens with a lot of games but since I am playing CoD lately I figure I will bring it up here. These games really need to fix spawning. You should never spawn right behind someone or spawn in the line of fire/getting shot within the first couple of seconds. I would like to see something like Smashbrothers used to employ where when you first come back from death you are invincible. To keep it fair, they could make it so you can't harm anyone either until the invincibility ends but it would at least give you time to orient yourselves. 

It doesn't happen so much in this game that it ruins the experience but it definitely is a major frustration if you are already having a bad game. I would like to see some progression from multiplayer games in this regard.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> What do you think is the best assault rifle,M27 seems pretty solid to me.




Having 8/9 of the assault rifles gold, you would think I would have an answer to this, but I don't. 

M27, MTAR, M8A1, FAL(pre-nerf) and AN94 are the ones that stick out to me.

Sad truth: After I get my SMR to Gold, I may never use another assault rifle in this game.. lol


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2012)

Select fire seems more like a crutch to me, you can fire it faster manually than it fires full auto.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2012)

With the FAL I was getting some of my best scores before unlocking select fire. I hear they nerfed the RoF w/ select fire on - according to tmartn.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> You know this happens with a lot of games but since I am playing CoD lately I figure I will bring it up here. These games really need to fix spawning. You should never spawn right behind someone or spawn in the line of fire/getting shot within the first couple of seconds. I would like to see something like Smashbrothers used to employ where when you first come back from death you are invincible. To keep it fair, they could make it so you can't harm anyone either until the invincibility ends but it would at least give you time to orient yourselves.
> 
> It doesn't happen so much in this game that it ruins the experience but it definitely is a major frustration if you are already having a bad game. I would like to see some progression from multiplayer games in this regard.



I totally agree. They did fix it in regards to getting killed by airborne scorestreaks and killstreaks after the fiasco from MW2 with Predator Missiles used to spawn kill.

But they need to continue fixing it. The same applies to other FPS games. The issue sometimes comes up in Halo.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't understand how after years they don't have a good spawn system. I understand people don't like to be spawned on the other side of the map( I hate it when I am), but we don't need to be spawned right near the action. I hate killing someone, then have to check right behind me in hope they didn't spawn their and try to kill me.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 24, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I don't understand how after years they don't have a good spawn system. I understand people don't like to be spawned on the other side of the map( I hate it when I am), but we don't need to be spawned right near the action. I hate killing someone, then have to check right behind me in hope they didn't spawn their and try to kill me.



Fixing the spawn system would _actually_ require some developer work, that's why. They've been taking the same exact game and just changing minor things around since MW1.

But BO2 spawning >>>> MW3 spawning. MW3 just didn't give a darn where you would appear, and in many cases with the "revenge spawning" the enemy would simply appear directly _behind_ you. 

The spawning issue has been aggravated in recent years by the fact the maps are getting smaller with each new iteration; thus, there is no safe location to place a spawned player.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Call of Duty Black Cops 2.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

SMR is damn cold. I unlocked Choco in about six games  Head-seeking bullets 

Select fire for it is completely useless. You can finger tap it faster lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2012)

Fixing a spawn system for a game with small maps is really difficult. IMO BO2 has a much better spawnsystem than MW3 and BO1. 

Starting playing with the SkorpionEVO today. Fuck that thing is a beast. I was playing with silencer and fastmag. It's not possible to put fastmag/silencer/extmag right? That would've been so sick. Reminds me of MP7 rapidfire+silencer from MW3 before the nerf.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

I feel like I win more 1vs1 situations using silencer+SMG than I do without. Which doesn't make sense.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 24, 2012)

Silencer gets rid of muzzle flash, meaning you can aim better.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2012)

Exactly, Regular PDW is so much better than with silencer on. I've been playing with silencer for a while now, so when I used the weapon without attachments to get it gold, it made a world of difference. You die so fast without the silencer.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn. I need to get on level with you two 

What's your basic PDW load-out, guys? And/or just your "go to" generic load-out? What sensitivities do yall use?


Shock charges are my favorite thing ever now. Using them in FFA = teammates


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 24, 2012)

> Damn. I need to get on level with you two



I don't think I am that good, I just use map and spawn knowledge to my advantage, I don't win to many fair gun fights.



> What's your basic PDW load-out, guys? And/or just your "go to" generic load-out?



I haven't used it in about a week(prestiging the other SMG's for exp). I love the quick grip + Silencer, the hipfire is still good enough that you can use it for panic situations. When I go back to it I might slap primary gunfire and attach a stock for a extra class. 



> What sensitivities do yall use?




I am using 13 sensitivity, for some reason in this game you turn so slow I have to push it to insane levels. Other Cod's I use 6-8.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Fuckers and their black cops.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm on sensitivity 8. With MW I used 7, I don't know why, but when I move around too fast I get lost in BO2. I miss a lot of things. I used to walk by opponents so much, because I was turning too fast. Surprisingly this never happened to me in MW3. 

As for PDW, I keep it simple. Silencer and fast mag or Silencer and extclip or stock. You don't need laser sight with the PDW, since it has great hipfire anyway. And I always start of by hipfire into ADSing so quickdraw is useless for me.

I'm still not sure if I'm going to use my next token for the swarm or Skorpion EVO.. Swarm gets you a lot of kills, but so does the skorpion.


"Shion" said:


> Fuckers and their black cops.


Fuckers attention whoring in CoD threads


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Having 8/9 of the assault rifles gold, you would think I would have an answer to this, but I don't.
> 
> M27, MTAR, M8A1, FAL(pre-nerf) and AN94 are the ones that stick out to me.
> 
> Sad truth: After I get my SMR to Gold, I may never use another assault rifle in this game.. lol



The diamond camo is hilarious shit man,if you think gold looks good then you should see a pimped out assault shield.Anyways I don't really like the FAL in this game but the AN-84 is pretty good. M27+Supresssor works wonders for me.


Also have you used the Black Hat? that is the most broken tactical I have seen in COD,it can do so much,but I am still wondering if what my friend said about him messing up a a HKD was true


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> The diamond camo is hilarious shit man,if you think gold looks good then you should see a pimped out assault shield.Anyways I don't really like the FAL in this game but the AN-84 is pretty good. M27+Supresssor works wonders for me.
> 
> 
> Also have you used the Black Hat? that is the most broken tactical I have seen in COD,it can do so much,but I am still wondering if what my friend said about him messing up a a HKD was true



Black Hat is amazing, but to use it I have to sacrifice something to get Engineer. I can cut Condition, but that's not happening lol - or use P3 Greed. Basically BH is a resource monster. There's a hefty price for using it.

I also doubt your friend killed a HKD with BH. I've killed one with an EMP grenade. I just can't remember what the medal I got was called.

Speaking of EMP grenades - they are a solid alternative to using BH/Engineer. Trade off for it is not being able to take out aircraft. Hacking CP's is rare.

Hardline and Conditioning are always in my class. I'm not quite sure I really need Hardline, hell, I don't even know how it works in this COD . I'm thinking about dropping it as soon as I can permanently unlock Flak. At the moment I am torn between using a perm token on Flak or CUAV. I already know I'm not going to prestige until I finish SMR and FINALLY get diamonds.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 24, 2012)

Black Hat is extremely powerful which is why I always have at least 3 classes running it. Though its only as powerful as the team you are matching up against, it pretty much requires engineer, wasting at least 2 points, another point for scavenger, so 2-3 points. I find EMP grenades to be a bit more practical, it only costs me a point and it wrecks shits.




> Hardline and Conditioning are always in my class. I'm not quite sure I really need Hardline, hell, I don't even know how it works in this COD . I'm thinking about dropping it as soon as I can permanently unlock Flak. At the moment I am torn between using a perm token on Flak or CUAV. I already know I'm not going to prestige until I finish SMR and FINALLY get diamonds.



Hardline decreases the amount of points you need by 20%. I like to use it, and have it on a few classes where I can absolutely just walk over the enemy team.


So after max prestiging the MSMC, I can safely say its easily the most overrated gun in the game. Its too resource heavy, when I can spend fewer points on other SMG's to make them better guns.  Its a very easy gun to pick up and use, but the low ammo and slow reload just kill it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

How do you unlock extra custom classes with perm tokens?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 24, 2012)

You don't use the permant unlock tokens, right next to where you prestige you will see a thing called prestige rewards, which you can use to unlock another create a class slot, or reset your stats or refund you unlock tokens for that prestige.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn! Thanks


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2012)

No 2x event


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 25, 2012)

lol, after getting the Scar It is just shitting on every Assualt rifle I have used so far,I really want to use my token awards wisely. And is the Ghost Perk good? I am thinking about replacing it for Hardline since in theory I am less likely to be caught which = More Points.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2012)

Love seeing teams full of noobs. Two EMP's in a game. Record for me I think :0


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 25, 2012)

I need to get this game soon man.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 26, 2012)

Haohmaru, did you try joining in one of my games earlier and ended up on the opposite, or was it pure condense? If it was coincidence then I can safely say the skill based match making is completely broke, my cousin with a .66 k/d shouldn't be getting matched up in a game with you in it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Dude, you have to kill the _black cops._


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

I had some great runs yesterday... The balance patch works great. I love how now I can win face to face showdown vs the shotgun users.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Haohmaru, did you try joining in one of my games earlier and ended up on the opposite, or was it pure condense? If it was coincidence then I can safely say the skill based match making is completely broke, my cousin with a .66 k/d shouldn't be getting matched up in a game with you in it.


Lol it's impossible for me to get matched up with you guys, solely because of ping. I joined you hoping I'd end up in your team. I ended up on the opposing team. I killed you a couple of times I think and then I decided to back out. It's annoying getting killed by people that joined from your friendlist.


Malvingt2 said:


> I had some great runs yesterday... The balance patch works great. I love how now I can win face to face showdown vs the shotgun users.


I don't know what you're talking about. I'm still getting one shotted from short to medium ranges. It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. I'm still getting one shotted from short to medium ranges. It's fucking annoying.


 WiiU version got a patch the other day, it seem fine in our end. I don't find annoying to face them anymore. >_<

Oh and they have yet to fix the Wiimote, they did try but still has issues.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2012)

lol              wii


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> lol              wiiU



I fixed it for you..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

It's ok, he's a dumbass.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

Unlocked Diamond Assault Rifles.

Fuck yes.

Took around four games to get the last Bloodthirsty medal. Kept getting four kills and then rushed. Stressful. I wouldn't do the Bloodthirsty awards last, adds to much pressure


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, does it now?


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

Dude, you're like the funniest person on these forums. That Black Cops thing wasn't funny the first, second or third time, but holy shit - the fourth time was epic.


----------



## Id (Dec 26, 2012)

This game fucking blows, what the fuck did I buy? The monkeys work like half the time, and the game freezes like crazy.

What the fuck did buy!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

cant play online without the patches


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Unlocked Diamond Assault Rifles.
> 
> Fuck yes.
> 
> Took around four games to get the last Bloodthirsty medal. Kept getting four kills and then rushed. Stressful. I wouldn't do the Bloodthirsty awards last, adds to much pressure


Those are the easiest ones to get imo. Headshots take the longest time. That's why I don't even go for them. Unless I get them while doing my thing. That's what happened today with the FAL. Saw that I had enough headshots so I went for gold. 150 kills without perks and attachments are pretty easy to do. Especially when you play nuketown.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

I usually get 85% of the DK's and BT's done during the 150 kills w/ out perks/attachments, but for once, I finished the longshots/dk/150 before BT's.. 

Added a bit of pressure/stress. I was on the mic, begging people in ffa to let me get one more kill during a streak to get diamonds


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2012)

Hahaha come on dude. Begging people in FFA for kills is kinda lame. Getting 5 kills with an AR should be freaking easy. Just do objective type gamemodes. 

So many people in my friendslist are Master prestige already. Freaking cheaters. I came across alot of noobs today. I had like 4 back to back 60+ games in regular domination. I prestiged and used my token on the Skorpion.. I already miss my swarm.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

lol I wasn't _really_ begging  

You should join my party, I've been getting matched with tons of noobs. 

What is kind of sad is that if I didn't start going for diamond, I would probably be prestige 9 or higher.

Think I'm going to base my builds now around M27, M8A1, PDW and R870. I've loved M27 since my first game in BO2. It's such a good all round weapon. PDW and R870, well, they're just easy kills for the most part. M8A1 has a shit ton of potential, unless I'm wrong it is one of the fastest firing weapons in the game, certainly one of the most accurate non-sniper weapons.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, but my connection isn't that good when I'm playing with you guys. 

Yeah the M8A1 is perfect for mid-and long range. It's good at short range as well if you get the first bullets in. I haven't used AR's for so long now. All I do is play with the PDW and MP7.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

If I could make M8A1 single fire, burst and auto w/ select fire it would be my favorite gun 

Appearance wise, the SMR is the best looking gun in the game. It looks really, REALLY sexy while in use, and even better with diamonds


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2012)

M8A1 with select fire is beast. I like red dot on it, for clearer view. For 3rd attachment I go with fast mag, cause I run out of ammo pretty fast the way I play. Diamond cammo is pretty awesome in this game. I'm disappointed in gold though. It looks more like Bronze than Gold imo.


----------



## Grape (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, gold looks cheap to me. TBH, diamond doesn't look that great either. Cherry Blossom is the only skin I really, really love. Carbon fiber looks good also, but I usually stick to Cherry B...

I'm probably going to just start power leveling with the four guns I mentioned before until I am master prestige. Nine assault rifles, 1/3rd of which are single fire/burst - has been enough for me  I feel great cuz I took the time to get AR diamonds, but it almost feels pointless, because there are so many master prestige people now.

Still, I'll appreciate the time and effort it took to get the AR's to diamond, even if no one else does 

My new goal is that damned Nuclear Killer calling card. I think my best streak is around 19-21, soit will take some work, but then again, if I hadn't been so concerned with AR diamond, I may already have it


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not even going to go for nuclear, its worthless so many people have boosted for it, its not funny.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

True, it should be a leveled reward really. Not nearly as many tiers as merciless or ruthless, but still - getting 30-0 once shouldn't reward it. Even if you just had to do it twice it would be more fitting. Five times would be a legit requirement... 

I just want it cuz I know I could make a super bad ass emblem to match 

My current emblem + merciless card looks pretty sexy though..


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2012)

The nuclear emblem is really not that hard to get if you run UAV counter UAV and Blackbird. The UAV and Counter UAV stack up points so you get your Blackbird really fast. 
I got my first nuclear emblem in Plaza GW domination. Once you have your Blackbird up in that level, things can go really fast. Just don't get impatient. The bullshit you die at in this game is almost at MW3 level. Fucking boomerang bullets everywhere. 
I got one today as well without realizing it. I was running my high kill scorestreaks (vsat, dogs, swarm). At the end of the match I saw that I had a 36 gunstreak. 30 for nuclear and each kill you get after that you're rewarded with extra points. I ended up going 86-0 (101-200 score. Game ended like 2 minutes early) on Cargo regular domination. I had more kills than all my other team members combined lol.

You get a special nuclear emblem if you get it in FFA. That one I recon is really hard to get.

TheMarkofJ is just so freaking beast


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm. I may have to try to get the FFA nuke card 

I think my best FFA is around a 18~ streak on Hijacked.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Dude, you're like the funniest person on these forums. That Black Cops thing wasn't funny the first, second or third time, but holy shit - the fourth time was epic.





Id said:


> This game fucking blows, what the fuck did I buy? The monkeys work like half the time, and the game freezes like crazy.
> 
> What the fuck did buy!



This mother fucker right here.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

You should learn what sarcasm means, Shion


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

I know what it means. 

You should know what little effect it has online.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 27, 2012)

Hit prestige 10 today, for the first time in a Cod game I have had the patience to make it to the final prestige.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 27, 2012)

Are there any fire type icons for the emblem maker in this game?


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> This mother fucker right here.



Did you know that all fathers are motherfuckers?


----------



## Michael (Dec 27, 2012)

I hate it when I'm trying to level up and someone is hosting a hacked lobby and I get 10th prestige. :/ To me that just ruins the game for me. I don't care if other people do it, though, that's their prerogative. I just like to play the game right and enjoy it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Id said:


> Did you know that all fathers are motherfuckers?



Mind = blown.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 27, 2012)

Michael said:


> I hate it when I'm trying to level up and someone is hosting a hacked lobby and I get 10th prestige. :/ To me that just ruins the game for me. I don't care if other people do it, though, that's their prerogative. I just like to play the game right and enjoy it.



I haven't run into one, but yeah its very easy to tell who is a booster/hacker. I just report them, I have run into only a few legitimate prestige masters.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Like _reporting_ does anything anymore, these days.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 27, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I haven't run into one, but yeah its very easy to tell who is a booster/hacker. I just report them, I have run into only a few legitimate prestige masters.


Treyarch should bring down the hammer on them,they did a good job with Black Ops(1)


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm going ham on Nuketown. Unstoppable. Got like 5, 100+ games in 10 games. I ended my last game with 136-14 demolition. I died a lot cause I was rushing pusy's camping in the house. VSAT, Lodestar, VTOLwarship. Rotating with that setup is so easy. I get out my VTOL and I need around 2-4 kills before getting another VSAT. I went up 20 levels in like 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am doing so great "post patch" I am so deadly..


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Is there a double exp/nuketown event??


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2012)

Nope, I'm playing Bonus pit or whatever it's called. I'm doing Nuketown domination/demolition/headquarters to level up fast (getting 20k exp every game). Till I'm sick of it ofcourse and I return to regular maps.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL My Nuketown activation code doesnt work.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you sure you aren't making any typo's or something. Bring the game back where you bought it. Maybe someone used the code already.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2012)

There are no typos I've tried it 5 times already. I bought it brand new too yesterday, went to 3 different malls to buy WWE13, BOps2 and Far Cry 3. Far Cry 3 was all out of stock everywhere so I bought this and WWE13. Guess I'll contact customer support and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 28, 2012)

I actually have a ps3 one I could give you,my friend just game shared with me so I have yet to use it.



Mabye I should have sold it on EBay :heston


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2012)

No no give it out for free on an anime forum. That's the better thing to do


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 28, 2012)

I could be 5-10$ richer.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure which world you live in,but where I live  the more money the better.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 28, 2012)

Didn't say anything about buying,Pretty sure saving or Mercing it would be more lucrative,but there is no need to purchase your preference of products.

Keep that to yourself.


----------



## Id (Dec 28, 2012)

Shion keeps it all in himself. Start saving $5-10 dollars more.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> Didn't say anything about buying,Pretty sure saving or Mercing it would be more lucrative,but there is no need to purchase your preference of products.
> 
> Keep that to yourself.



Ey man, don't be ashamed of buying your weird shit..

Weird ass. 



Id said:


> Shion keeps it all in himself. Start saving $5-10 dollars more.



This guy. ^

This guy right here.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 29, 2012)

Derpion said:
			
		

> Derp



Sure thing cos,stay autistic

Anyways bro if you got PSN then I can Pm you the DLC code for what it's worth.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

Sure thing son, stay un-educated. 

I can tell your grammar skills are worth shit, but of you have the capability to read; take a look at my sig.

PSN is there in *bold.*


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2012)

>Zombies
>Galil+Hmar
>Packer Punched
>


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

>Hand lotion
>banana
>duct tape
>wank


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Sure thing son, stay un-educated.
> 
> I can tell your grammar skills are worth shit, but of you have the capability to read; take a look at my sig.
> 
> PSN is there in *bold.*


Semi colon in the wrong spot? c'moooon man c'mooooon


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2012)

And, who are you?

I don't give a shit. Fuck off.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 29, 2012)

Derpion said:
			
		

> Im gonna Herp Derp sum moar



What's that cos? You want to be in the ignore list?

Sure thing,you should feel better there with the other fools,you probably might learn when someone is talking to you too.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 30, 2012)

Holy shit FINALLY i can coat my crossbow in gold. 

That shit was HARD.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 30, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Holy shit FINALLY i can coat my crossbow in gold.
> 
> That shit was HARD.



Which map did you have the best performance with it?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2012)

I bet you can get a lot of kills with the crossbow in Hijacked domination. Getting kills of flags in Hijacked is so easy. Plus it's a small map, so you don't have to look for people to kill.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 30, 2012)

Naw there are only two REALLY tough challenges one is getting 3 kills without reloading and getting a bloodthirsty with ONLY crossbow kills. Specially the last one was REALLY hard.

Because you can miss only ONCE, scavenger doesn't work because the explosion kills 9/10 times.  

Recommend using Concussions and Shock charges pin them for easy shots.

AVOID DIRECT CONFRONTATION, YOU WILL DIE EVEN IF YOU HIT SOMEONE!
^I cannot stress this enough

Also linear maps like Hijacked are actually not that good for those challenges.   

Standoff was actually the map i got the best results, you'll have to lame a bit for some challenges though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Naw there are only two REALLY tough challenges one is getting 3 kills without reloading and getting a bloodthirsty with ONLY crossbow kills. Specially the last one was REALLY hard.


3 kills without dying can be tricky with the crossbow. Bloodthirsty is 5 killstreak right? Does it have to be consecutive killstreak or can you kill people in between with your regular gun? 



Deathgun said:


> Because you can miss only ONCE, scavenger doesn't work because the explosion kills 9/10 times.


Wait, scavenger doesn't work on the crossbow? WTF



Deathgun said:


> Recommend using Concussions and Shock charges pin them for easy shots.


 Yeah, concussions are a must. They have a longer effect than shock charges. 



Deathgun said:


> AVOID DIRECT CONFRONTATION, YOU WILL DIE EVEN IF YOU HIT SOMEONE!
> ^I cannot stress this enough


I don't know about that. I picked up a crossbow from the ground a couple of times and used it. The detonation time on the arrows is lot faster than on BO1. It's almost instantaneous.



Deathgun said:


> Also linear maps like Hijacked are actually not that good for those challenges.
> 
> Standoff was actually the map i got the best results, you'll have to lame a bit for some challenges though.


Staying in the balcony and picking people of at B flag didn't work? Also shooting at those closed lounges next to the B flag are easy targets as well. You can just shoot your arrows in there, cause someones there almost the entire time. I rather use Crossbow in smaller maps, cause it's hard to hit people from far away.


----------



## Drake (Dec 30, 2012)

I just got gold for the QBB LSW. Now all I have left is to get the LSAT and HAMR gold, and I have diamond LMGs. It is taking a while, but at least it was easier then getting diamond snipers.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 30, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> 3 kills without dying can be tricky with the crossbow. Bloodthirsty is 5 killstreak right? *Does it have to be consecutive killstreak or can you kill people in between with your regular gun?*



It's 5 kills in a row with ONLY crossbow kills, no knifes, bullets, grenades or anything else. Kill someone in between the streak and you can start over. 



> Wait, scavenger doesn't work on the crossbow? WTF



Scavenger bags don't appear if an explosive weapon killed someone. Like i said unless the impact of the bolt kills no bags appear. Only the Tri-bolt can give you instant impact kills but ONLY if all 3 bolts hit and you have to switch mags every shot 

The blue bags DO restock your bolts.



> Yeah, concussions are a must. They have a longer effect than shock charges.



But shock charges detonate quicker and can be used as traps. Concussions may be more effective but bounce a few times before they blow. 
Still I'd recommend having both at the same time. 



> I don't know about that. I picked up a crossbow from the ground a couple of times and used it. The detonation time on the arrows is lot faster than on BO1. It's almost instantaneous.



And the explosion smaller unless it's a direct hit or a tri-bolt, you need 2 explosions to kill. Also you need to take the travel time of the bolt into account. In practical terms 95/100 times you can kiss you ass goodbye in a fire fight.  



> Staying in the balcony and picking people of at B flag didn't work? Also shooting at those closed lounges next to the B flag are easy targets as well. You can just shoot your arrows in there, cause someones there almost the entire time. I rather use Crossbow in smaller maps, cause it's hard to hit people from far away.



Listen, you only start with 6 bolts or 2 mags of 3. You need 5 kills without dieing and the only way to kill most of the time is a stuck followed by explosion. Said explosions don't activate scavenger so unless you get a lucky impact kill no resupplies. That means you only have 6 bolts to make 5 kills most of the time meaning that you can only miss ONCE, if you miss TWICE you can start over again.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2012)

You can do crossbow challenges in Sticks & Stones game mode, can't you? I'm pretty sure I was unlocking stuff for xbow, knife and combat knife while playing it...

Go to party games>sticks and stones

It's also really really fun. Wish they had it for team games


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You can do crossbow challenges in Sticks & Stones game mode, can't you? I'm pretty sure I was unlocking stuff for xbow, knife and combat knife while playing it...
> 
> Go to party games>sticks and stones
> 
> It's also really really fun. Wish they had it for team games


I was about to ask that. 

@Fire, I pick up random scavengers packages most the time, so I don't really mind. 5 consecutive kills is going to be a bitch. I already got like 90 kills today with the crossbow. I feel like I could've done much better with the crossbow if ithis game had MW3's hit detection. I got 3 consecutive kills with the crossbow while playing Nuketown. I think I can manage 5, but we'll see. I might do no perks no no guns and stock up on concussion grenades and shock charges. That might make things easier.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 31, 2012)

People should add me on XBL SRG Skeetz. I'm pretty good when I'm not trying to do challenges. 

IDK if classes have been discussed or not but from my experience this has always worked best for me as I usually get ridiculous games with it.

Any SMG preferably MSMC or PDW
MSMC - Suppressor + extended mag
Perk 1 Greed - Ghost + Hardline
Toughness
Perk 3 Greed - Dexterity + Engineer.

Dexterity can be switched for Tactical mask, depending on the lobby, but usually Engineer is enough. 
Streaks depends if I want to really go in or not.
VSAT - Dogs - Swarm is my usual try hard set especially if I'm solo since I can usually win the game alone by just getting the VSAT.

SMGs are by far the best weapons in the game. ;(


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh man, stealth chopper, vsat, escourt drone are probably the most loop able kill streaks in the game when you play on kill confirmed. I was just walking around collecting my own tags. 

Once you get the vsat they just keep rolling in.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2012)

Did anyone catch the UMP tournament last night? That match was freaking crazy. It's amazing how Optic managed to win in the end. That Hijacked game was all sorts of awesome.

@Xiammes, my air supports always gets taken down so fast. So I don't use escort drone anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2012)

> @Xiammes, my air supports always gets taken down so fast. So I don't use escort drone anymore.



They try to take mine down, but I am fine with that. I hate having a stealth chopper in pocket and not being able to use it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> They try to take mine down, but I am fine with that. I hate having a stealth chopper in pocket and not being able to use it.


True. But that hardly ever happens, cause people shoot down air support down lik 90% of the time. 

I hate using Vsat lately. All of a sudden pussy's think they're rambo and actually start rushing and walk in my way. Just keep on playing like a pussy and camp the rest of the game and let me take advantage of my VSAT.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 31, 2012)

I had to use my permanent token on the Chicom CQB . Gun is my favorite weapon in COD so far.


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Did anyone catch the UMP tournament last night? That match was freaking crazy. It's amazing how Optic managed to win in the end. That Hijacked game was all sorts of awesome.
> 
> @Xiammes, my air supports always gets taken down so fast. So I don't use escort drone anymore.




Where did you watch it at? Does COD have live game casts of tournaments?

I used to love watching Quake3 and even CS 1.6 live games from CPL, QuakeCon etc...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 1, 2013)

The tournament was yesterday. I was checking some youtubers and then I saw on Rons channel that there was a tournament going down in Chicago and he had a twitch link to it. It's so great to watch pro matches. 
I'm sick of looking at 100+ games. They're so boring to watch, unless it's someone getting a lot of sick kills with his gun/equipment only. 

I don't know if it's possible to find the matches on youtube or anywhere else.


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2013)

Feel like hooking me up with some of the pages you watch?

I'm thinking about starting over with a new PSN. I really hate mine. Should have started a new one as soon as began BO2 :|

Would also like to see my stats if I don't try for diamond. Also want to start learning some of the techniques/strategy I'm seeing pros use. Never really took COD seriously, like I did Quake 3, but I wouldn't mind trying to up my skill instead of being super inconsistent, if that makes sense.


----------



## 115 (Jan 1, 2013)

UMG match for all those who are interested:

[YOUTUBE]w-HhMvkANaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!

Started over with a new PSN. I don't know if it was because I had the lowest rank in every game and I liked having the highest score, but I been stomping fools. Playing PDW/M27 only. Also had the most bullshit kill ever. I'm going to edit it and post it in my CODTV... I laughed for about 20 seconds, such a bullshit headshot on Standoff...

Also decided not to prestige with this character. Going to get it to 55 and stay there. Non-Prestige players are more rare than any other prestige now. The five-star general icon will be cool I think. 

The amount of master prestige players I see is fucking retarded. I saw one earlier with 3-19 KD 

ADD ME!

*put_em_2_rest*

Classy, eh? 

Edit* 6,000th Post!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll add you, kind of depressed, I was only 1 kill away from getting my nuclear but my air support kept cock blocking me and the game ended.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2013)

I came across this guy who's using a shotgun so effectively in long range lmao and I was just like WTF?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Never noticed select fire doesn't have to be switched every life


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 1, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Started over with a new PSN. I don't know if it was because I had the lowest rank in every game and I liked having the highest score, but I been stomping fools. Playing PDW/M27 only. Also had the most bullshit kill ever. I'm going to edit it and post it in my CODTV... I laughed for about 20 seconds, such a bullshit headshot on Standoff...
> 
> ...


9 out of 10 master prestigers are hackers. So don't even mind their k/d. As for stats, why don't you just reset stats instead of making a new account?

As for youtubers I check out. Scumperjumper from Optic, Ronsgamertag, insomulus and TheMarkofJ for crazy rushing. Fearcrads and Sandy ravage for the lolz. I'll watch anything if it's good or entertaining. But those I follow regularly.


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2013)

Strategic rushing w/ PDW ftw.

My new semi-permanent class. It's funny, I made this class to stop focusing on scorestreaks and I get them more often now 

PDW w/ silencer, laser, red dot
Lightweight
Toughness
Dexterity + Conditioning
Perk 3 Greed
Primary Fighter

UAV
Hellstorm
Stealth Chopper

I killed an entire 6 man team with hellstorm. Playing Hardpoint because it's easily my best game. I have a pretty decent strategy. Secure HP for the team, let them guard it while I flank enemy spawns. Sex.



TerminaTHOR said:


> I came across this guy who's using a shotgun so effectively in long range lmao and I was just like WTF?




KSG?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Let's see

Chicom CQB

Fast Mag, Stock

Flak Jacket, Lightweight

Scavenger

Tactical Mask, Dexterity


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> KSG?



I cant recall the name of his shottie. But it looks like that old school rifle in zombie mode but shoots like a shotgun lol. He was able to triple kill several times in mid/long range lol its crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just got select fire for the FAL.... wow


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

Is this a genuinely good FPS game that won't piss a person off on PC? Like, I was pissed off with the small maps in MW3 and the retarded spawn positions. What about for this game?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Is this a genuinely good FPS game that won't piss a person off on PC? Like, I was pissed off with the small maps in MW3 and the retarded spawn positions. What about for this game?



Maps are smaller than MW3 (This is a Teryarch game after all). Though it seems they are ironing out the kinks with network code.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Is this a genuinely good FPS game that won't piss a person off on PC? Like, I was pissed off with the small maps in MW3 and the retarded spawn positions. What about for this game?



Spawns are still shit, but I don't know how bad compared to MW3. For the first time in forever I have seen someone spawn right in front of me. I don't know about the small maps, they feel smaller but yet it takes forever to get anywhere.

To me the game is less frustrating then the MW series, even with the shitty spawns.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 1, 2013)

MW3 was really linear. In this game you can take many routes, so more camping spots. But BO always had weird hit detection, while MW has pretty good hit detection. It all comes down to what kinda player you are I guess.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

MW3 is still my favorite COD to date, before you laugh I like the feel of IW games over Treyarch, but I still love BO2. Is it me or does this game feel like, and not feel like call of duty at the same time?


----------



## 115 (Jan 1, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> MW3 is still my favorite COD to date, before you laugh I like the feel of IW games over Treyarch, but I still love BO2. Is it me or does this game feel like, and not feel like call of duty at the same time?



Yeah I get the same feeling from it. Not sure whether that is a good or bad thing but I don't seem to want to play as much as I used to. 

Also I agree with Haohmaru, IW have their hit detection practically spot-on, where as Treyarch seems to be all about innovation and making the game appeal to a larger audience, they can't seem to get anywhere with shoddy hit detection. 

IMO for the past four titles in terms of fun and playability it would probably be MW3 in last place, then Blops 2, then Blops and first place would be MW2 - solely because it was just a much more enjoyable game to play. Maps have been getting shittier ever since MW3 and Blops 2 is a love/hate sort of thing with most maps. Also spawns are fucked in Blops 2.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

My CoD experiance after CoD 4 goes like this. Currently undecided where BO2 goes, probably above BO1 or below it.

World at War > Cod 4 > BO1 > MW2 >>>>> MW3

I absolutely loved World at War, it was my first Cod aside from CoD1 which I didn't play that much. I had no idea the complaints the game had, such as the mp40 was overpowered and some wonky hitdetection(something I seem to be oblivious to in CoD games). I overall had a 1.45 k/d which I don't think is that bad for a first CoD, I ran around hipfiring the Thompson too.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, here we go again.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2013)

115 said:


> UMG match for all those who are interested:


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Competitive Cod is all about call outs and having a half decent aim, also the abuse of stun grenades. Still I wouldn't say that their isn't any skill, but its nothing like other FPS games.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2013)

What was Treyarch thinking, when it added select-fire to the FAL? 

I mean shit, people would buy modded controllers, just to make the fucker a full automatic.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe they wanted to add more options to the game. Fal does need a bit more recoil in select fire, or at least make the other AR's stronger.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2013)

Ever since going full auto with the FAL, I've single handedly wrecked the opposition. 

My previous average was like 10-6, now I am landing 20-7 with ease. 

I am going to do the same with the SMR.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

So it seems we really are getting a new smg with this dlc.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw that, I always wondered when CoD would get new gun dlc. Such a shame its a SMG and not a powerful AR or LMG. Though I suspect they will give each of the major guns a new weapon with each DLC.

Was reminded why I don't like domination today, never playing it again.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Domination is love.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

I loved it in previous CoD, but I can't stand it now. Something about the maps this time around that I just can't seem to like it. I think the round system was a great addition, but its no longer my favorite game mode.

Also teamdeathmatch can go to hell, getting a kill should be worth at least 125 points, it takes forever to get your kill streaks and because of that everyone corner camps afraid of losing their streak, its by far the slowest game mode.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Only gripe with dom I have is that Treyarch is absolutely ridiculous with the B flag.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm about 105% sure I can play on this level in a structured team format, such as a ladder or tournament. COD Pros aren't nearly as impressive in strategy or technique as old school games like Quake3/CS ;S


It looks a lot easier than it actually is. It's CoD dude. There isn't much strategy involved. But these players are all topnotch. Great aim and reflexes. All of them can go 100+ in regular pubs easy. 


Xiammes said:


> *Also teamdeathmatch can go to hell*, getting a kill should be worth at least 125 points, it takes forever to get your kill streaks and because of that everyone corner camps afraid of losing their streak, its by far the slowest game mode.


Lol this. It's so fucking boring. But atleast there's a reason for them to camp. TDM is all about K/D. If you're not that skilled in the game, it's better not do die too much. The weird thing is people do this with Killconfirmed as well. Bitch you're supposed to pick up the tags, or you won't win anyway.


Erio Touwa said:


> Only gripe with dom I have is that Treyarch is absolutely ridiculous with the B flag.


Yeah, but that's how it's supposed to be. I was playing with 3 other friends against a full party and it took us almost an entire round to get the B flag in Slums. And only because my party was trying to spawn trap the opponent so that the randoms could get the flag.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

> Lol this. It's so fucking boring. But atleast there's a reason for them to camp. TDM is all about K/D. If you're not that skilled in the game, it's better not do die too much. The weird thing is people do this with Killconfirmed as well. Bitch you're supposed to pick up the tags, or you won't win anyway.



I run into campers during Kill Confirmed, but not the type that goes into a obscure corner and gets maybe 10 kills a match. Teamdeathmatch needs some serious fixing, making it 125 or 130 points perkill would do wonders for that game mode.

Also Kill Confirmed also needs some point reworking. Make it 75 for the kill and 75 for the tag. Losing 25 or 35 points by letting my killstreaks do the work is not that big of a loss. Also it would at least guarantee you 100 points if someone picked up your tag.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

B flag should be difficult, but not where you can run from your spawn and nade, or just simply pick the guy off a few seconds from spawn. I'm looking at you Standoff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys any tip for the FAL ?  any good class set?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Select Fire, Select Fire, Select Fire.

Target Finder and Laser work pretty well, the Fal's 2 hit kill can make it a deadly hipfire weapon if you have to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Select Fire, Select Fire, Select Fire.
> 
> Target Finder and Laser work pretty well, the Fal's 2 hit kill can make it a deadly hipfire weapon if you have to.




I know how good is the FAL with Select Fire. I was just wondering what else work perfectly with it. I have Target Finder with it..  Laser you said?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, hipfire FAL is pretty nasty, still wouldn't go up to shotguns with it but you shouldn't have a problem killing someone with a SMG up close as long as you start firing first.

Only other benifical attachment would be stock or quick grip, I would rather have a pistole then fast mags.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

How Good is the SMR? should I bother with it?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Not quite as good as the FAL, but you should have no problem using they are almost the same gun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol why would you hipfire with the FAL? FAL with select fire and stock I find is the best combination. Add red dot if you're having trouble with the iron sights. 


Xiammes said:


> I run into campers during Kill Confirmed, but not the type that goes into a obscure corner and gets maybe 10 kills a match. Teamdeathmatch needs some serious fixing, making it 125 or 130 points perkill would do wonders for that game mode.
> 
> Also Kill Confirmed also needs some point reworking. Make it 75 for the kill and 75 for the tag. Losing 25 or 35 points by letting my killstreaks do the work is not that big of a loss. Also it would at least guarantee you 100 points if someone picked up your tag.


Yeah, I agree to a point, but what treyarc did with this system is pretty smart as well. They force you to pick up tags with their system. If they didn't, it would be campfest TDM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Not quite as good as the FAL, but you should have no problem using they are almost the same gun.



how about the AN 94?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

AN94 is a wierd gun, I don't know if its any good or not.



> Lol why would you hipfire with the FAL? FAL with select fire and stock I find is the best combination. Add red dot if you're having trouble with the iron sights.



Because its strong as fuck, it also counters its weakness at close range when dealing with SMG's. Stock is a great attachment for any gun.



> Yeah, I agree to a point, but what treyarc did with this system is pretty smart as well. They force you to pick up tags with their system. If they didn't, it would be campfest TDM.



I really can't think of a way to balance it out, it doesn't seem fair that I am getting 125 points just for letting my kill streaks do the work doesn't seem to fair.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

AN94 is weird? hmm


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, if I were the _buy_ this bullshit, which system would you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) recommend? 

I have 360 and the Tre, as well.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

If you can help it never get Call of Duty on the PS3.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> If you can help it never get Call of Duty on the PS3.



Thats some great advice, sucks that I am a masochists and all my friends are on ps3. More people seem to be on ps3 here, so if you are trying to play with people here then go with that.

Honestly its not that bad after they patch things but it sucks being on the short end of the stick, like the DLC.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a PS3 player, and we always get shafted by Activision.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

DLC comes _later_ after 360 for ps3?

Why is that?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Microsoft has a deal with Activision.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

> DLC comes later after 360 for ps3?
> 
> Why is that?



Microsoft pays alot of money to make sure its exclusive for the first month, at least we know where those Xbox Live subscription are paying for.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah, I see.

Well ain't that a fuckin cock in the ass... 

I'm thinking bout gettin it for the Tre, given than Id has it for tre and I'd rather play with my cuz than co-workers.

I don't care much for zombies or DLC, seeing as how I don't even play video games all too often.

EDIT:

Saves me from a lot of annoying children on the Xbox.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

You should be fine with the PS3 then. I've noticed framerate drops in Zombies on PS3 when there are a few zombies on the screen and multiple people are firing.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Any issues on Xbox?

Or is that shit cleaner than a baby's ass?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Call of Duty is always better optimized for 360. Regardless, if you're not super obsessed  with the multiplayer, you'll never notice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the AN94 specially in hardcore.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like the AN94 specially in hardcore.



Put Select fire, the two round burst will kill anything it hits and you save a shit ton of ammo.


The 360 Cods do run better, but its only minimal, neither reach 60fps.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2013)

FAL + Select Fire

Scavenger


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Any issues on Xbox?
> 
> Or is that shit cleaner than a baby's ass?



To many issues with the stripes, get it for shitbox.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2013)

I find stock to be really effective for the FAL. Since your spray is limited with the FAL it's nice to be able to strafe.

AN94 is a typical assault rifle. Mid to long range it does well, but you'll get fucked in close range against a smg, which is obvious. I really like it for mid range. For long range the burst does help out a lot!


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2013)

@Xiammes, sorry about this morning  I got home from work and played worse and worse as I got more and more tired. I saw dogs and I was like "fuck this" lol.



Malvingt2 said:


> how about the AN 94?




FAL is beast. I prefer SMR. I haven't used FAL since they nerfed select fire. I had to do SMR gold after that nerf and found select fire to be a waste of equipment slot. 

SMR is the best looking gun in the game. It's pretty sexy. Don't know why the pros aren't using it, I swear the bullets seek out heads 

I use quick grip + red dot on either of them. 

An94 _is_ weird. Don't know how to describe it.

M27, M8A1, SMR, FAL, TYPE25.

M8A1 w/ select fire is probably the best rushing AR. It's RoF and damage is really insane. M27 is my favorite "all-around" AR.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

> @Xiammes, sorry about this morning I got home from work and played worse and worse as I got more and more tired. I saw dogs and I was like "fuck this" lol.



Don't worry I was doing pretty terrible myself during that domination game. 15-21 with 6 captures and 4 defends, then next thing I know a loadstar/dogs/swarm out of no where.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2013)

My friend who has a 5.2 K/D (the one that plays like a bitch) was complaining about the FAL and select fire. He switched to the PDW lol.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2013)

The PDW is amazing, everyone will fall in love with it, you literally can't go wrong with it unless you plan on fighting snipers at range.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2013)

Pffft. I fight snipers all day w/ PDW 

I'm curious about the new SMG, I presume it won't suck since it's DLC? 

Any word what gun it is exactly?


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2013)

I fight snipers off with FAL. 

Working on the SMR as we speak.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Lightweight + Adjustable Stock + Chicom CQB is amazng.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Pffft. I fight snipers all day w/ PDW
> 
> I'm curious about the new SMG, I presume it won't suck since it's DLC?
> 
> Any word what gun it is exactly?


Lol in ya dreams sucka.

I'm curious about is as well. But what I'm more curious about are the new maps. I don't know if I'll be getting any this time.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Pffft. I fight snipers all day w/ PDW
> 
> I'm curious about the new SMG, I presume it won't suck since it's DLC?
> 
> Any word what gun it is exactly?


It's called the peacekeeper.


----------



## 115 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a little bit tempted to get the DLC this time around...but I'm not much of a Zombies fan and I just _know_ they'll have more shitty achievements for Zombies. 

Reality kicked me in the face today, was wondering why I never played Domination so tried it out, four different rounds with four different clans, where as I was playing with complete randoms. Forever spawntrapped. By the end of it my team wasn't even capping flags any more, just running for their lives.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2013)

Domination is great if the teams are equally matched, I've had games that ended with only a 5-20 margin. But if teams are even the tiniest bit stacked it becomes retarded.

I prefer Hardpoint over anything. S&D would be good if they made maps specifically designed for it. 

Wish they had just a normal Team Survivor mode.

I'll buy the map pack just because I can at the moment. Never bought a COD DLC before. 

I'm willing to bet the new SMG will be a duplicate of another SMG that's in the game, but with a different appearance  Wouldn't be fair to introduce a new gun that could affect balance for people who didn't buy it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 3, 2013)

Personally I would like weapon skins DLC, such as turn the weapons into WaW style guns and BO1 guns.

I always get the DLC, but thats because me and my friends split it. I pay for one DLC and he pays for the next, fuck yeah gameshare.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Personally I would like weapon skins DLC, such as turn the weapons into WaW style guns and BO1 guns.
> 
> I always get the DLC, but thats because me and my friends split it. I pay for one DLC and he pays for the next, fuck yeah gameshare.



Might do that with my brother, seeing as he'll likely buy all the DLC by himself anyway, might as well get it for free.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 3, 2013)

Literally, the only gamemode I've played in MP is demolition, the others just dont cut it for me anymore. 
And that SWAT-556 with select fire on it, oh mama.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 3, 2013)

M8A1 + Silencer + Stock + Reflex; EMP grenade; Black Hat PDA

Oh my god.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 3, 2013)

115 said:


> I'm a little bit tempted to get the DLC this time around...but I'm not much of a Zombies fan and I just _know_ they'll have more shitty achievements for Zombies.
> 
> Reality kicked me in the face today, was wondering why I never played Domination so tried it out, four different rounds with four different clans, where as I was playing with complete randoms. Forever spawntrapped. By the end of it my team wasn't even capping flags any more, just running for their lives.


Getting spawntrapped on regular domination? That's weird. Unless it's hijacked or the opponent has VSAT's running.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Getting spawntrapped on regular domination? That's weird. Unless it's hijacked or the opponent has VSAT's running.



It was hijacked. Plus my team, for some bizarre reason, were a bunch of snipers.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 3, 2013)

How good is this game? I never played the COD series before.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

Zezima said:


> How good is this game? I never played the COD series before.



Depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking for a decent campaign, then you may want to try Call of Duty 4: Modern Combat or Call of Duty: World at War, instead. 

If you're looking for a multiplayer experience then either choose this, Black Ops 1 or Modern Warfare 2 (not sure if that game has been destroyed by hackers yet?). You'll get used to the multiplayer pretty quickly, there isn't much of a learning curve. 

On a scale of 1 to 10 this game gets a 6 for the story and an 8 for the online. It's pretty good and a nice change of pace from RPG's and other games.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 3, 2013)

I know I can't be the only one who hates Treyarch's decision to make Fast Mag and Extended Mag incompatible. Especially for weapons like the Type 25.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I know I can't be the only one who hates Treyarch's decision to make Fast Mag and Extended Mag incompatible. Especially for weapons like the Type 25.



I just don't understand why they got rid of sleight of hand. It was a great perk and I don't think anyone really had anything against it. 

But yeah, trading off between Fast Mag and Extended Mag is irritating, especially with some of the faster firing/longer reloading weapons.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 3, 2013)

The only thing that's really irritated me so far, is the inclusion of sniper attachments that boost the ability to 1337 quickscoping. They should be making it harder to snipe instead of making it even easier each game. 

Also find the smg's completely bland, all of them have the exact same iron sights which is boring as fuck.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 3, 2013)

115 said:


> I just don't understand why they got rid of sleight of hand. It was a great perk and I don't think anyone really had anything against it.
> 
> But yeah, trading off between Fast Mag and Extended Mag is irritating, especially with some of the faster firing/longer reloading weapons.



Treyarch and their constant need to differentiate from Infinity Ward. I will miss my MW3 set up where LMGs were actually really viable.

LMG + Sleight of Hand, Quickdraw, and Stalker.



SternRitter said:


> The only thing that's really irritated me so far, is the inclusion of sniper attachments that boost the ability to 1337 quickscoping. They should be making it harder to snipe instead of making it even easier each game.
> 
> Also find the smg's completely bland, all of them have the exact same iron sights which is boring as fuck.



Say hi to the Ballista for me. That shit was made for quickscoping.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 3, 2013)

About smgs being the same and bland I employ you to use the Chicom.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> The only thing that's really irritated me so far, is the inclusion of sniper attachments that boost the ability to 1337 quickscoping. They should be making it harder to snipe instead of making it even easier each game.
> 
> Also find the smg's completely bland, all of them have the exact same iron sights which is boring as fuck.



Eh to be fair, MW3 was catered more towards Quickscoping than any other CoD to date. Quickdraw was a Quickscopers wet dream. 

Agree with you on SMG's. The only one that is distinctively different is the Chicom CQB. Coincidentally, that is my favorite SMG. 



Erio Touwa said:


> Treyarch and their constant need to differentiate from Infinity Ward. I will miss my MW3 set up where LMGs were actually really viable.
> 
> LMG + Sleight of Hand, Quickdraw, and Stalker.



Yeah, it seems like Treyarch is all about being different while Modern Warfare wants to consistently remain the same. I didn't really mind MW3 but the maps I hated, they were all brushed with a yellow color and really, really small. Also didn't like the scorestreak system (keeping your points even when you respawned). 

I still think that MW2 and BO1 were the best that either team has come up with to date. I would say WaW was brilliant but it was mostly a massive campfest, and tanks. Fucking tanks.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought the idea for the different streak systems were ingenious. Though the player base abused the shit out of support.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2013)

BO1>MW1>MW2 from the perspective of a huge FPS fan, but casual COD player. Which may sound weird, but what I mean is that during those games, I wasn't really into playing them much because of another game I kept going back to. It's _easily_ the greatest "realism" based FPS that's ever or will ever be made. In fact I always play a COD and _that_ makes me go back to the game Urban Terror.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 3, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> The only thing that's really irritated me so far, is the inclusion of sniper attachments that boost the ability to 1337 quickscoping. They should be making it harder to snipe instead of making it even easier each game.


Have you tried sniping in this game? It's really not that easy. I was pretty good at quick scoping in MW3 (too easy), but I notice I miss a lot more in this game. You have to wait a little longer to scope in before you can actually shoot. Or else your quickscopes don't really work that well.


SternRitter said:


> TAlso find the smg's completely bland, all of them have the exact same iron sights which is boring as fuck.


Yeah, but some of them behave different. I like the MSMC, PDW and the Vector. I don't even play with the others. Chicom is so fucking boring imo. I dont get what people find so fun about it.


I just butchered a clan in demolition. I was leveling my sniper then I came across a bunch of respawncamping LMG Targetfinder using ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). After the game was over we got Raid demolition. I went 74-4. My Swarm and dogs raped so hard in the 2nd round. After that they dared to accuse me of Spawn camping LOL. Bitch I have my VSAT up and I'm raping you of spawn. That's how you respawn camp. French ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raged after that and left


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 3, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but some of them behave different. I like the MSMC, PDW and the Vector. I don't even play with the others. Chicom is so fucking boring imo. I dont get what people find so fun about it.



Yeah, I gather they behave different, but when 90% of them look _almost_ identical to each other it's pretty boring imo. 

I still love how sometimes you can see the trajectory line of a sniper bullet go past you and you still die from it, Classic Cod.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally got around to prestige master, hit level 55 and my exp bar disappeared and I didn't know what was going on. A few games later it told me I am Master Prestige, and everything was unlocked.

Now I just have to worry about not getting lumped in with the boosters/hackers when they do the level reset. Its very easy to tell who the boosters are, if a Tac Insert shows up more then a thousand times or it's their top equipment used they were obviously boosting.

Also Chicom + Target Finder is amazing, I have to thank Wingsofredemption for showing me this class, I say its as good as the PDW if not a bit better.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 4, 2013)

lost all hope for the game when i found out no ak47

worst cod to date, not just because of that reason but bcuz the spawn system is beyond bad, it beats mw3 in that dept. and like you die 20 times to the *same* air strike. non stop air attacks, it gets annoying

Call of duty 4 was the pinnacle of CoD, barely any air shit, just straight up  raw shooting


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 4, 2013)

I really don't get the complains about the spawnsystem. I noticed shitty spawns with Groundwar, but it's really not that bad with other game modes. Demolition is shit, but that's to be expected. 

@T-Bad, AN-94 is this game's AK47. It behaves pretty much the same as an AK imo, with the upward recoil.

@Xiammes, I never tried that class. I might check it out to see if will make the gun more interesting.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 4, 2013)

The ADS time is amazing, using quick grip and its almost instant. The target finder removes the guns sway, so what you have is a deadly accurate long range smg, I am out gunning even AR guys at range.

You just need to go crazy with it, don't be afraid to overburst the gun has very little recoil and you can put people down very fast.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 4, 2013)

@haomaru

that aint no ak47. doesnt even get close

thats' like saying "well you get sasuke who is pretty much like itachi, same moveset" something along those lines


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 4, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> @haomaru
> 
> that aint no ak47. doesnt even get close
> 
> thats' like saying "well you get sasuke who is pretty much like itachi, same moveset" something along those lines


It isn't the same, but it's as close you'll get with this game. How does it not get close though? AK47 is the first thing I thought when I picked up the weapon.

@Xiammes, thanks I'm definitely gonna try that out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish Treyarch wasn't so balance crazy. MMS would have been amazing if it was stronger, and then you can't even put FMJ with it. What's the point of seeing through cover if you can't take full advantage of it?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 4, 2013)

@Zezima

Removing sleight of hand was one of their greatest mistakes,however it does allow you to be a bit more conservative with your ammunition. And BO2 is pretty decent as a MP,Treyarch really stepped up their game,but made a few mistakes along the way.
Campaign is a bit Meh though, alternate endings is a bit overdone


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2013)

Still haven't finished campaign.

BO1's was garbage. I liked MW and MW2..


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 4, 2013)

I liked BO1 campaign a bit, Jungle sections and the Reznov flashback is one of my favorite in the CoD series.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> @Zezima
> 
> Removing sleight of hand was one of their greatest mistakes,however it does allow you to be a bit more conservative with your ammunition. And BO2 is pretty decent as a MP,Treyarch really stepped up their game,but made a few mistakes along the way.
> Campaign is a bit Meh though, alternate endings is a bit overdone


I still shoot through walls, doors, windows whatever when I'm not even rocking FMJ..


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Been playing some Hardcore S&D. Fun stuff


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I joined your lobby and found out it was Hardcore S&D, fuck that.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

LOL 

Planning on doing some runs with SMR


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

In hardcore, just use a Silenced Vector, it will always kill in one burst. No reason for all that power.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 5, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Still haven't finished campaign.
> 
> BO1's was garbage. I liked MW and MW2..



  Take it back,take it back!!!


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 5, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> I still shoot through walls, doors, windows whatever when I'm not even rocking FMJ..



You must have some incredible luck because when I use LMGs I can't seem to pierce anything.


@Xiammes

Is the vector a good smg? Is it better than the Msmc?


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> In hardcore, just use a Silenced Vector, it will always kill in one burst. No reason for all that power.




I'm just looking for a mode to optimize the SMR, mainly because I love the way it looks, even the default skin is one of my favorites 

Still got a couple levels before I unlock it though.

Was using UAV>VSAT>EMP to great affect earlier in HP. Points are insane..


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

> Is the vector a good smg? Is it better than the Msmc?



Hell no, the Vector is usable but is the worst smg for normal game modes. Vector with select fire and silencer will have a 2 bullet burst that will always kills. So its a good weapon to conserve ammo on hardcore.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 5, 2013)

Mmmm, almost got my Swat-556 gold. Just need to get skulls and carbon fibre now. 
Decided I wanted to get Cherry Blossom and Art of War camos at the same time, needless to say getting 150 kills without using any perks or attachments isn't very fun.


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Hell no, the Vector is usable but is the worst smg for normal game modes. Vector with select fire and silencer will have a 2 bullet burst that will always kills. So its a good weapon to conserve ammo on hardcore.




Pro tip >.>


I wish select fire had three positions so you could burst or single with any weapon :/


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> You must have some incredible luck because when I use LMGs I can't seem to pierce anything.


Lol who said anything about LMG's? I'm piercing shit with SMG's. It's that easy in this game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 5, 2013)

The angle at which you shoot an object is extremely important. If you're not shooting it dead on it doesn't work well.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 5, 2013)

Imma cop Ops 2 soon. Is the dragonuv in the game?


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 5, 2013)

Is this game worth it ? I'm overseas and coming home soon should i cop this


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 5, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Imma cop Ops 2 soon. Is the dragonuv in the game?



Yes it is.

Also I feel naked without Flak Jacket, and Tactical Mask.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 5, 2013)

IMO it's one of the best COD's next to COD 4.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a bit funny how a lot of people don't realize the SVU-AS is a Dragonuv.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Proper Blops2 review


----------



## 115 (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting bloodthirsties with the DSR is annoying.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

115 said:


> Getting bloodthirsties with the DSR is annoying.



Try it on Dom.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 6, 2013)

Woot, got my 556 in gold now. 
Anyone find some of the camos e.g. skulls, cherry blossom have really poor detail on some guns?


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2013)

I hate skins on 556, they all ugly 

I played on a Hardcore Kill Confirmed game with a guy who got Swarm using ONLY Shield.

Was so pro.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Skins on the PDW is disappointing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2013)

I use Carbon/Blossom on PDW or stick to default.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, only one that look good is the diamond and the ones Grape Kash named.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2013)

One thing I think I've noticed is the skins actually distract me slightly. I think I play better with default :S


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Naked guns are better. Well Until you get gold or diamond.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2013)

I was on a 24 gunstreak in FFA. Needed 1 more kill for my 2nd VSAT and I get killed by a fucker that gets spawned 2 meters behind me. FUCK THIS SHIT!!!! I end the game 30-1. Goodbye FFA nuclear medal.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

So let's speculate on the Peacekeeper

Why the fuck would they add a smg out of anything to a smg heavy game?


----------



## 115 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, we'd be way better off with a new Sniper Rifle or Assault Rifle. No need for another SMG, I'd even take another pistol over another SMG to be honest. 

I think the Peacekeeper will be like a futuristic looking MP5. Will probably fit the whole law enforcement look and feel.

Also getting shotgun kills in Hardcore is hilarious.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

This just makes the road to my diamond Chicom that much longer.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Naked guns are better. Well Until you get gold or diamond.




I have Diamond assault rifles and a few gold SMG's on my first PSN ;S

Still play better without them lol. I only got one killcam after I got diamonds before starting my new psn


----------



## Id (Jan 7, 2013)

I really fucking hate these maps.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> So let's speculate on the Peacekeeper
> 
> Why the fuck would they add a smg out of anything to a smg heavy game?



We are probably getting a new gun for each of the catagory's per dlc, I guess the SMG is the first to be released.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 7, 2013)

Id said:


> I really fucking hate these maps.



My problem with them is that they feel awfully bland, the only one I'll remember in a years time will be "Hijacked". 

But oh god "Yemem", Imo I'd say it is one of the worst maps ever in a cod game. No choice to camp because no matter which way you go there's always someone watching through one of the infinite vantage points.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2013)

> But oh god "Yemem", Imo I'd say it is one of the worst maps ever in a cod game. No choice to camp because no matter which way you go there's always someone watching through one of the infinite vantage points.



IMO Yemen is a pretty balanced map, plenty of flanking routes, but also gives campers/defensive players plenty of space.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 7, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> IMO Yemen is a pretty balanced map, plenty of flanking routes, but also gives campers/defensive players plenty of space.



Nah, I just guess it's not for me. 
I like "cargo", the way the play in the middle can change because of the moving crates is pretty cool, but it's hardly ever picked in my case.
I fucking love "standoff" for demolition, everything is set out great for it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Am I the only one who loves snow maps?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I hate the boat map in this game. It is garbage..


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Am I the only one who loves snow maps?



I love Snow maps, but only when they don't take 30% of the map selection.

I fucking hate people, first game I joined today people were calling me a cheater/booster. Then they fucking rage quit after I hand their asses to them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2013)

^Lol 
I got called a hacker. I'm like wtf. They claim that I have an aimbot because I turn on them so fast lol. Bitch look at my accuracy. It's not even above 20%.
Almost got diamonds for my SMG's. Just need to do the chicom now. Getting headshots with the chicom is pretty annoying imo. I tried out that class you recommended the other day (with targetfinder) and it's pretty good. I prefer fast mag and silencer though. Fast mag cause you run out of bullets so fast and silencer for being stealthy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I got curse last night because I was killing this dude over and over again. He said, dude!! wtf? you bitch.. etc...   Never though that would happen in a Nintendo console lol


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Ugh everytime I catch myself talking about Black Ops 2 I'm gushing over the Chicom.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Man the combo of Lightweight, Dexterity, and Extreme Conditioning is godly. Even more so with the combat knife.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Man the combo of Lightweight, Dexterity, and Extreme Conditioning is godly. Even more so with the combat knife.



Soon as I finish my Swat-556 prestige 2 I'll be hitting up the old Lightweight runs. Been a long time since I tried it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Soon as I finish my Swat-556 prestige 2 I'll be hitting up the old Lightweight runs. Been a long time since I tried it.



If you throw it in with Stock then you can actually ads and move at like near sprinting speed I think.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 7, 2013)

Guess who's got the a golden ballistic knife.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats

Actually lightweight+stock on smgs and shotguns is like 104-106% movement speed I think.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Guess who's got the a golden ballistic knife.



Nice. 



Erio Touwa said:


> Congrats
> 
> Actually lightweight+stock on smgs and shotguns is like 104-106% movement speed I think.



Is that 104-106% of normal sprinting speed or walking? either way that's still pretty sweet.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm not sure what the actual movement speed of sprinting is, but that seems like it's in that range.

[YOUTUBE]HvFh9yYo4HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Id said:


> I really fucking hate these maps.



idk why but i always feel like im playing the same 3 maps. for some fucking weird reason i play the same 3 maps over and over.

but yeah the maps fucking suck


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Only map I can say I genuinely hate is Hijacked, and maybe Overflow.


----------



## 115 (Jan 8, 2013)

Aftermath, Carrier, Overflow and Nuketown would be the maps I dislike the most. While I'm not particularly fond of any map, those ones seem to be the worst in terms of spawns and also seem to be the most infuriating to play on.

To be fair though, all the maps are ridiculously small. Not really understanding why really, I understand it's an arcade shooter but it favors SMG's and Shotguns so much that there really isn't any point to using another type of weapon. With SMG's I can usually get a 2+KD in TDM, with any other type of weapon I'd usually be averaging a 1-1.8KD per game. 

Hopefully they'll have some larger maps in the DLC. 

Also does anyone here really play Zombies? I feel like they seriously overhyped it before the game released, saying it would have its own "story" mode and such was ridiculous. I haven't even bothered with Zombies since I found out that you lose your rank for simply not playing it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2013)

[youtubE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY6vmkjPUMw[/yOuTubE]


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 8, 2013)

115 said:


> Also does anyone here really play Zombies? I feel like they seriously overhyped it before the game released, saying it would have its own "story" mode and such was ridiculous. I haven't even bothered with Zombies since I found out that you lose your rank for simply not playing it.



I like it, it's just the fact that my teammates are so bad that we can't even make it to the power station. (3rd stop off the bus) I'll admit I was rubbish at it until I read the gist of what you're meant to do, So I understand low ranks having a bad time. But when you see high ranking zombie players who are too retarded to pick up the turbine or get on/off the bus, it kills the entire vibe.



Axl Low said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [youtubE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY6vmkjPUMw[/yOuTubE]



Dear god my eyes.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I got curse last night because I was killing this dude over and over again. He said, dude!! wtf? you bitch.. etc...   Never though that would happen in a Nintendo console lol



wtf is a game like call of duty doing on nintendo?



Erio Touwa said:


> Only map I can say I genuinely hate is Hijacked, and maybe Overflow.



worst maps:

indiana plaza (night club)
drone (cant get any worst)


matter of fact i hate all of em. only decent one is pakistan


----------



## deathgod (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday I finally figured out how all these guys were killing me with their godly aim. Target Assist... I mean, I would be moving around like ali, and these guys would be stuck on me like white on rice in their killcams. Target Assist... I would ADS and have to move my reticle on them even if they were in front of me but slightly to the side, whereas they would ADS and be pulled towards me. Target Assist...

Now I've had Target Assist on in the options since I started playing the MP, but it never did anything. I went back and forth between look sensitivity 3-7 trying to figure out how these guys aim were so good, with no difference in results for me. I was ready to throw my game out the window, when I decided to play one more time. I was playing Standoff with the type 25, with quickdraw and fastmag. Holy Shit. I was on a killing spree. I would ADS and my aim was drawn towards the target, semi locking on. I could actually kill somebody:amazed. This was how those guys were killing me with such accuracy and easily. I had about 27 kills with 7 deaths (which is a lot for me without using any scorestreaks that kill) Target Assist is awesome

Sadly it didn't last, as the games I played later it stopped working and I was back to stuggling to keep my reticle on a moving enemy. I went into options and turned it on and off, seeing whether it would come back on, but it was gone

So I google it, and found this article This explains everything I was experiencing in an earlier post. It also explains why my target assist wasn't working. Maybe my connections too slow? I only have a 6mb/768k.

This game is awesome when it works and everyone is on equal terms, it just doesn't happen very often 

Also, how to avoid getting hit by those damn drones. Literally 95% they come after me, no joke. Do you have to stop moving or something? I had ghost and Cold blooded and that dame drone still comes after me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Target assist can be rather annoying to be honest.


----------



## butcher50 (Jan 8, 2013)

i like how when it comes to the whole COD: ModernWarfare/BlackOps series, almost no one ever talks about the story, it's all about kill-streaks !, kill-streaks that !, kill-streaks this !, kill-streaks here !, kill-streaks there !.

Owned, Noobs, Noobtube and similar.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 8, 2013)

butcher50 said:


> i like how when it comes to the whole COD: ModernWarfare/BlackOps series, almost no one ever talks about the story, it's all about kill-streaks !, kill-streaks that !, kill-streaks this !, kill-streaks here !, kill-streaks there !.
> 
> Owned, Noobs, Noobtube and similar.



I haven't played the story of black ops 2 yet. MW2 was my favorite, then BO1. Didn't really care much for MW3's story.


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2013)

I got all of them; MW, WaW, MW2, BO, MW3, and BO2. 

After MW2 the plot became meh.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 8, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Also, how to avoid getting hit by those damn drones. Literally 95% they come after me, no joke. Do you have to stop moving or something? I had ghost and Cold blooded and that dame drone still comes after me



You need to be using "blind-eye" to avoid the drones. Makes you invisible to all A.I controlled scorestreaks.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2013)

Trying for gold on the SVU...

*sigh* This is gonna take a while.


----------



## 115 (Jan 8, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Trying for gold on the SVU...
> 
> *sigh* This is gonna take a while.



Try hardcore if you're going for one hit kills. It's the most annoying sniper rifle to level up.

This is why Black Ops II isn't my favorite Call of Duty


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

I prefer Modern Warfare to Black Ops. I don't know, this game feels great, but what people don't realize is the Modern Warfares feel similar because they got the formula down in CoD 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruv2xMLuaoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

And I'm so fucking pumped now.

Turned looks like it will be epic!

Did he say the Peacekeeper is a hybrid of an Assault Rifle, and SMG?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Speaking of hybrids I wish they played up the HAMR's real life designation as a hybrid of a Assault Rifle, and LMG.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 8, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> You need to be using "blind-eye" to avoid the drones. Makes you invisible to all A.I controlled scorestreaks.



Sorry I didn't mean drones but hunter killer although I guess the blind eye will still work for that? I'm tired of people giving me the bird 

After the letdown of the zombie mode, I have no faith in the new DLC. Stages are bland, damn fire everywhere, and just plain sucks ass. There were some good ideas tho, just poor execution: Tombstone/storing money in the bank/PvP/Multiple PaP/buildables, all great ideas, used on the BO1 maps they'd be a great addition.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Well you can also store weapons, but Die Rise doesn't have fire I think.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2013)

Peacekeaper, mix of AR and SMG? 

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Speaking of hybrids I wish they played up the HAMR's real life designation as a hybrid of a Assault Rifle, and LMG.



Too many noobs are crying foul on the HMAR. Basically a Scar-H with a huge clip....


----------



## deathgod (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there a min speed requirement for online play? Cause I'm thinking my connections too slow, every game I play the lag compensations kill me. My connections show green/yellow the least, yet I still have no target assist, and am being killed before I even see the guy who's shooting. Then there's the ultimate trolling of making it to safety only to instantly drop dead.

I played raid just a few minutes ago and my team was slaughtered. We lost 23 to 75 on team death match. The highest kill on my team was 6, the most deaths on the winners was one guy with 5. To make matters worse there was no camping, no lightening strikes, no sentry guns, no microwaves, only UAV running and gunning.

If my connections to slow then I'm gonna have to stop playing online, and try another game. How's MW2/3, black ops 1 in terms of lag compensation.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Id said:


> Too many noobs are crying foul on the HMAR. Basically a Scar-H with a huge clip....



That's literally what it is... It also has a bolt mechanism to help cool down the barrel in real life.


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Is there a min speed requirement for online play? Cause I'm thinking my connections too slow, every game I play the lag compensations kill me. My connections show green/yellow the least, yet I still have no target assist, and am being killed before I even see the guy who's shooting. Then there's the ultimate trolling of making it to safety only to instantly drop dead.
> 
> I played raid just a few minutes ago and my team was slaughtered. We lost 23 to 75 on team death match. The highest kill on my team was 6, the most deaths on the winners was one guy with 5. To make matters worse there was no camping, no lightening strikes, no sentry guns, no microwaves, only UAV running and gunning.
> 
> If my connections to slow then I'm gonna have to stop playing online, and try another game. How's MW2/3, black ops 1 in terms of lag compensation.


Same. 
These games run on p2p network.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love to use the AN94 in Yemen.. Omg lol


----------



## deathgod (Jan 8, 2013)

Id said:


> Same.
> These games run on p2p network.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel Downhill we be alongside Plaza, and Drone as my favorite BO2 maps.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm looking forward to that Skate Park. Rounded corners are interesting.

I'm hoping it plays like Hijacked or better yet, Nuketown


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm looking forward to that Skate Park. Rounded corners are interesting.
> 
> I'm hoping it plays like Hijacked or better yet, Nuketown



Never am I playing with you.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2013)

I am most interest in Mirage, it reminds me of that World at War Castle map but with Sand.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the idea of using a vertical map layout for Zombies. Would be interesting to see a CTF match on a vertical map..



> Never am I playing with you.



But if you play with me, we'll be partied


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I like the idea of using a vertical map layout for Zombies. Would be interesting to see a CTF match on a vertical map..
> 
> 
> 
> But if you play with me, we'll be partied



I dislike your choice in maps.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2013)

Play FFA, it'll help you a ton with small maps


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

I refuse to play non objective based game modes. Like FFA, and TDM. Though I do play the party games sometimes.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2013)

That's basically how I am, but I decided to try FFA because if you're half decent, you'll get 20~30 kills a game, which worked wonders for unlocking AR skins.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2013)

TDM is terrible, I refuse to play it till they make it 125 points a kill, its pointless to play it otherwise.

Free for all is good, helps you figure out the spawns.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

I mostly stay playing Domination.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2013)

Domination is horridly unbalanced.

Try Hardpoint, just keep track of which location is next in the cycle. I would suggest Standoff Hardpoint, it's a good map for learning the basic strategies that produce results.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

It's really unbalanced on maps like Overflow, and Slums. Overflow, just because not only does 3ARC love putting the B flags in impossible places, but adding vantage points, and clipping spots all around it. But Aftermath Dom is really fun imo.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2013)

Yemen is the worst Dom map. That shit is controller throwing rage tier 

I want to find a clan and participate in S&D tournaments 

Really miss non-pub gaming


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't say that name. Also Express is pretty frustrating at times.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 10, 2013)

Express is the worst map in the game imo, I instant quit unless I am playing in a party.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

Express is good for S&D, FFA, Dem, CTF and Hardpoint.

It's my second favorite FFA map. Bring a class with two shock charges and scavenger. Camp the stairs by throwing a shock charge inside the outside bridge entrance and one on the fire extinguisher by the indoor entrance (by ticket booth). Stay in the corner of the stairs and wait for a shock charge to blow.

It's hilarious actually. People will keep trying to rush you, like you're going to run out of shocks muahahahaha

Just be wary of tactical mask users. They'll get you lol.


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2013)

PDW is nothing more than modded p-90


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 10, 2013)

got a double dog game on KC, im a TDM man but KC is probably going be my goto gamemode in this COD. Ive never set my scorestreak past care package but had dogs set cause i was playing Combat Training. TDM is just not good for getting high scorestreaks unless your going flawless and about time you get them the game is almost over


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

Hardcore CTF is where it's at! Setup w/ lightweight, conditioning, hardline, dexterity, pdw, silencer, laser, red dot! SMR isn't that great in the CTF though. You get 1HKO's from the torso up, but it's risky to use because of respawn delay :S

Fuckin bad ass because we with mics actually help each other.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 10, 2013)

Speed Speed Speed Class!!!

Chicom CQB 

Quickdraw Handle 

Fast Mags 

Adjustable Stock 

Lightweight 

Scavenger 

Dexterity, and Extreme Conditioning


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

You're still using Chicom? I'm not a fan of adjustable stock. I just raise sensitivity. 

If you're using Scavenger, why don't you use a tactical or lethal? :S


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 10, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> You're still using Chicom? I'm not a fan of adjustable stock. I just raise sensitivity.
> 
> If you're using Scavenger, why don't you use a tactical or lethal? :S



It's easily my favorite weapon of the game. Also scavenger is to curb the consumption of ammunition. Can't go on long streaks without a backup plan. And I refuse to pick up random guns from the floor, which may have horrible set-ups.

About the Stock, I was a Stalker addict in MW3.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

Picking up guns is the shit in Headquarters. If you capture HQ and are expecting 3~ rushers immediately after, I spam my primary and then pickup a random to survive longer. That's about the only time I pickup. Sometimes I'll grab a sniper rifle out of boredom lol.

I should start using a pistol, but I'm greedy with my perks  Using 4-5 perks has spoiled me and I don't like using PDW w/ out red dot. It's way too inaccurate :S


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't really have to worry much about taking out multiples if you're quick and accurate with burst fir guns. Then again I loved the Type 95 immensely.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

I like Type95 also. 

I just hate burst for face-to-face fights. The timing is extremely weird to me.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I mean if you can train that trigger finger there is like no delay to the gun. It's a satisfying feeling.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 11, 2013)

It still amazes me just how bad people are at zombies... 
Played survival town today and all of my team had 7-10 downs each by round 9, I have an upgraded ray gun, I get downed trying to revive one of them, then they ditch me leaving me to die. Then of course they all get downed in the space of 10 seconds. game over. 

These 3 players were the blue eyes skull rank so I assumed they could handle themselves.....


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't wait to get another PS3. Got a really good connection now, and I'm sure I can get those diamond SMGs in no time. Also pick up a season pass.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

Gonna try something new on the Chicom. Select Fire, Rapid Fire, and Extended Mags


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

Have fun needing to kill people with 6 shots at barrel snuffing range. Rapid fire doesn't do much for the chicom, it shoots pretty damn fast already.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Rapid fire is garbage in BO2 

It was bomb in BO1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

Its still good on the scorpion, but yeah its been nerfed. I also don't like the fact you can't duel wield SMG's.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Never liked dual wield, personally. Way to inaccurate for me, but on these maps it would probably be pretty OP lol.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

I like some duel wield SMGs. A lot of people didn't know how overpowered duelwield+rapidfire UMP 45 was in MW2 because how awkward it was, but it put people faster then any other weapon, the only flaw was getting caught in a reload.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

8 more blood thirsty medals


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh, you're getting.blood thirsty medals? Nope half our team is running target finders


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Rapid fire is garbage in BO2
> 
> It was bomb in BO1


It works really well on the mp7 with silencer.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 12, 2013)

it seem like getting high scorestreak seem to be easy to obtain in this COD pulled off the double swarm atleast four times yesterday


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

It depends, if you play smart it isn't hard to get higher streaks. It also depends on what game mode you are playing on.

Swarm on Hardpoint - yeah I can do that with my eyes closed
Swarm on Kill confirmed - not that difficult,
Swarm on Domination - pretty good
Swarm on TDM - impressive


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 12, 2013)

Got my 3rd set of diamond just now.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats, which set is it? What else do you have? :S


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It depends, if you play smart it isn't hard to get higher streaks. It also depends on what game mode you are playing on.
> 
> Swarm on Hardpoint - yeah I can do that with my eyes closed
> Swarm on Kill confirmed - not that difficult,
> ...


How is Kill confirmed easier than Domination? Spawns are much easier to predict in Domination and you can get flag kills and defends. Why do you think all them youtubers get 150+ to 200+ on GW domination.

Getting swarms when you have VSAT up is pretty easy. Getting it without VSAT is pretty hard if you ask me. Especially with them really random spawns I've been playing against in Domination. I kill the people in the C flag. Try to take the C flag. The whole enemy team respawns at A flag, but AI decides to still spawn one bastard at the C flag..


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

> How is Kill confirmed easier than Domination? Spawns are much easier to predict in Domination and you can get flag kills and defends. Why do you think all them youtubers get 150+ to 200+ on GW domination.



My experience, I just can't play Domination this go around, you need to be really skilled or have a full team which I have neither. Kill Confirmed is pretty easy, every kill is 150 points and you can get points from just grabbing someone's tag. You are not going to be getting big kill games like in Ground War, but its generally easier to get a swarm.



> Getting swarms when you have VSAT up is pretty easy. Getting it without VSAT is pretty hard if you ask me. Especially with them really random spawns I've been playing against in Domination. I kill the people in the C flag. Try to take the C flag. The whole enemy team respawns at A flag, but AI decides to still spawn one bastard at the C flag..



Getting the VSAT is like getting to the harrier in MW2, once you get it you are pretty much guaranteed the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Congrats, which set is it? What else do you have? :S



I got it for LMG's, Launchers and now Snipers. Making good progress on the specials too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice. 

I have AR on my first account. Don't think I'll get any on this account since I've used all my unlocks and I'm not prestiging...


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 12, 2013)

has the map ARRAY came up for anyone it comes for me then takes me to carrier and then backs me up into the lobby


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

6 more blood thirsty medals why is this so tough? Anyone got tips?


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> 6 more blood thirsty medals why is this so tough? Anyone got tips?




Don't wait to do BT's last. The pressure fucked with me on my last AR lol..

Try Hardpoint :S


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2013)

@Touwa, you doing snipers? I would advice to use UAV>C.UAV>VSAT in demolition. It's the easiest gametype for predicting spawns. Demolition respawns are so retarded. You keep spawning at the same spot over and over again.

BTW, have I added you on PSN yet? @GapeKrush, do you still use your first account? My list is getting full, so if you're not using it anymore. I might as well delete it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Don't wait to do BT's last. The pressure fucked with me on my last AR lol..
> 
> Try Hardpoint :S



I know what you mean. I find myself counting the kills. Every time I hit 4 I get killed by a guy with target finder from a good distance away, or by a svu or the other semi auto snipers.



Haohmaru said:


> @Touwa, you doing snipers? I would advice to use UAV>C.UAV>VSAT in demolition. It's the easiest gametype for predicting spawns. Demolition respawns are so retarded. You keep spawning at the same spot over and over again.



Will try that out, and yes working on the Dsr then probably the ballista.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

The guy in your sig - I would give anything to run up and drop kick him in the face.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 12, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> 6 more blood thirsty medals why is this so tough? Anyone got tips?



The requirement that says that you must ONLY use X weapon to get the bloodthirsty medal is false.

If you get 5 kills with that weapon in one life that also counts. I tested it too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> The requirement that says that you must ONLY use X weapon to get the bloodthirsty medal is false.
> 
> If you get 5 kills with that weapon in one life that also counts. I tested it too.




I'm not sure because on one of the AR's I got a BT and it didn't count because I got a nade kill during the streak :S


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm not sure because on one of the AR's I got a BT and it didn't count because I got a nade kill during the streak :S



No I'm pretty sure. All you need is 5 kill in the same life with for example the SVU. I had a match and i have 5 BT's i got 3 BT in that match but the third had a pistol kill in it. But the 6th kill counted as the SVU only BT.

Also I also had a instance were even though i clearly had a different weapon used but still got a skulls camo unlocked AFTER i already had a BT that life.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> The guy in your sig - I would give anything to run up and drop kick him in the face.



Then I'd dropkick you.



Deathgun said:


> The requirement that says that you must ONLY use X weapon to get the bloodthirsty medal is false.
> 
> If you get 5 kills with that weapon in one life that also counts. I tested it too.



Worth a try. Though I still find this game slightly annoying. I feel as soon as I get a streak going someone just comes out of nowhere and shoots me in the back. At least in previous games you had a rough idea of the other players position.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> No I'm pretty sure. All you need is 5 kill in the same life with for example the SVU. I had a match and i have 5 BT's i got 3 BT in that match but the third had a pistol kill in it. But the 6th kill counted as the SVU only BT.
> 
> Also I also had a instance were even though i clearly had a different weapon used but still got a skulls camo unlocked AFTER i already had a BT that life.




Ahh okay, I misread your first post about it :S


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't worry about bloodthirsty, I normally get most of them when I got for the no attachments/perks. Free for all is a good game mode to get them, the spawns are easily predictable, use a riot shield for extra cover and you are good.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 12, 2013)

Well Skulls is the last camo I need for gold.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 12, 2013)

Gold plated the assault shield now too. 

Only the barebones knife left.


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2013)

Was this game a letdown? From the videos I've seen it seems so.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

1 Bloodthirsty to go. Your advice didn't work out for me, but when I relaxed and didn't stress about the blood thirsty medals they just came. Just slowly walking around the map with my DSR playing smart. It's a satisfying way to play.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 13, 2013)

I really do my best when I am not worried about getting my killstreaks, then the v-sat comes and then the game is on auto pilot.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

I envy you. I seem to get caught up in it, and try to impress the people watching me play.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a ~60 kill game on hardcore CTF Carrier tonight. ~15 of those were from a Swarm I got from package, but still 

Hardcore CTF is sick for scorestreaks. CTF in general is probably good for it, but I'm addicted to Core now


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 13, 2013)

The hardest part is not getting caught up in it, when you are playing with a bunch of assholes or your team is bad, its hard to not get caught up in it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

One sniper out of the way ballista time


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 13, 2013)

Got them Diamond specials.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

It's tough going from DSR to Ballista. Though the quick scoping in is amazing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been pretty lucky with the ballista so far. I usually get one shot kills. DSR is fucking ridiculous, getting one shot kills with a leg shot (not even upper leg).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

I never get the one shot with the lower body. Shouldn't a .50 be a one shot anywhere anyway?


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I never get the one shot with the lower body. Shouldn't a .50 be a one shot anywhere anyway?




Pretty much. Most of the ammunition is designed to explode (whatever it hits) on impact. .50 is a very nasty round. If you haven't seen what it does to humans, I would say look it up on YouTube, but I don't know if anyone really wants to see it.

A person could survive a shot beyond the elbow or below the knee. Otherwise I think the explosion will kill them instantly.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 13, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> I've been pretty lucky with the ballista so far. I usually get one shot kills. DSR is fucking ridiculous, getting one shot kills with a leg shot (not even upper leg).



The XRM is still my favorite sniper. It's basically a semi-auto Ballista


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Pretty much. Most of the ammunition is designed to explode (whatever it hits) on impact. .50 is a very nasty round. If you haven't seen what it does to humans, I would say look it up on YouTube, but I don't know if anyone really wants to see it.
> 
> A person could survive a shot beyond the elbow or below the knee. Otherwise I think the explosion will kill them instantly.



I feel like sniping is slowly dying in COD  Treyarch cod at least.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 13, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I never get the one shot with the lower body. Shouldn't a .50 be a one shot anywhere anyway?


It shall most definitely be not dammit. My video game character disapproves. He can still go on limping on one leg. He's diehard like that.



Deathgun said:


> The XRM is still my favorite sniper. It's basically a semi-auto Ballista


That sniper is so OP. I picked it up from the ground a couple of times mistaking it for the .50 (cause I was leveling it). The gun has absolutely no recoil. How can a sniper have no recoil!!! I need to try the gun with the ACOG attachment.
The XRM should be right up your alley. Only thing you're missing is a heartbeatsensor. Reminds me of the good old MW2 days, with you being a fucking ninja dirtbag


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Bolt Action > Semi Auto 

Also lol getting shot in the stomach by a .50 and still going on.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not a fan of sniping. Maybe if I used mouse/keyboard, but I fail with the sticks. And I'm more of a zerg player anyway :S

I'm hopping on if anyone wants to play core ctf/snd

put_em_2_rest


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 13, 2013)

I like sniping, but not quick scoping, none of the maps in any cod are good for sniping, even the big maps.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm not a fan of sniping. Maybe if I used mouse/keyboard, but I fail with the sticks. And I'm more of a zerg player anyway :S
> 
> I'm hopping on if anyone wants to play core ctf/snd
> 
> put_em_2_rest



Sniping is fun. You just need twitch reflexes, and I dislike quickscoping, but as a sniper with someone in your face, you do what you have to do. Though it felt good to get a quick scoping 3 piece earlier with the ballista.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

I just can't get into it. It's slow as shit and I hate the time it takes to ADS.

It sucks because I used a sniper 80% of the time I was playing Urban Terror competitively. You could whiz around a map strategically and rape people.

God, I miss that game. I could play a billion games of bomb/team survivor on ut4_casa and never get tired of it. 

/wrists


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly I don't play slowly with snipers(my bloodthirsty issue lol) Just gotta get a feel for them, especially the bolt action rifles.


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

This is what I mean by feels slow.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Not really a good example cuz tarq isn't aggro :/


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

As if COD isn't fast enough

Ever played Team Fortress 2?


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, not seriously though. I'm not a fan of the class systems :S

And COD isn't fast enough


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Isn't fast enough? You're obviously crazy


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm from the magical time before consoles became the primary platform 

This is the fastest game I played or have ever seen. It's a modification of Quake 3, watch it and be impressed 

None of the video is sped up


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh god quake. Ever played unreal tournament?


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes 

aka generic brand Quake 

Did you watch the CPMA video? It's much much different than vanilla q3..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

How dare you call Unreal generic.


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2013)

It was. The best thing they did was *not* copy Quake 3's strafing, because then it would have actually been halfway decent


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate you!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2013)

Unreal>Quake  I was freaking beast at Unreal. My first shooter together with Golden Eye 64. After that I played some Counter Strike, but thought it was fucking boring. many years later, I got introduced to CoD and had to start from scratch. Pretty big learning curve, if you've never played FPS on console.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2013)

Quake 3 didn't have gamemodes which killed it for me.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 14, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> It shall most definitely be not dammit. My video game character disapproves. He can still go on limping on one leg. He's diehard like that.
> 
> 
> That sniper is so OP. I picked it up from the ground a couple of times mistaking it for the .50 (cause I was leveling it). The gun has absolutely no recoil. How can a sniper have no recoil!!! I need to try the gun with the ACOG attachment.
> The XRM should be right up your alley. Only thing you're missing is a heartbeatsensor. Reminds me of *the good old MW2 days*, with you being a fucking ninja dirtbag




Yep, those were the days.
[YOUTUBE]xl31qqMDldc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2013)

It had game modes 

And thousands of free mods and total conversions, like Urban Terror, CPMA, OSP, RA3 

Also, you guys are wrong about Quake, but that's okay 

/spite


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Yep, those were the days.
> [YOUTUBE]xl31qqMDldc[/YOUTUBE]


Man I miss those days. Activision/infinityward is so retarded. Make a MW title just like MW2, but without all the bullshit. That ain't too difficult to understand. MW2 maps were great.


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2013)

Nadeshot/Merk about to play a 2vs2 tourney.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2013)

Infinity Ward took the engine used for MW2 when they left, we will never see it again on a Call of Duty game. We are forever stuck in the Cod4 engine.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

Sad  Ah good ol MW2, before lag comp existed.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 15, 2013)

2nd Golden pistol obtained. that's it for the semi-auto's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 15, 2013)

a huge patch is out for the Wii U version. No idea for what is that. 5 minutes in. 8 minutes to go O_O


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally got the SMG's and Shotguns max prestiged, now working on the AR's.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Hardcore CTF is now my favorite game mode and will probably remain that way forever. My FPS roots are in CTF and I'm stoked to have finally found a COD version of it that I love.

If you have a mic I suggest giving it a shot. It's VERY easy to get scorestreaks. You meet some pretty cool people. If you're above average in skill it's relatively easy to get a party started with others you meet.

I just wouldn't play without a mic. Communication is essential, because even if your team isn't using it - the other team probably is. 


I played a few games with these two guys who had been playing together since MW3. One of them was using Swarm and K9, the other guy kept fucking with him by calling in VTOL and Lodestar when he called in Pups and Swarm 


CTF Class
-
MSMC
Red Dot
Laser
Hardline + Lightweight
Cold Blooded (essential)
Conditioning
C4
Sensor or Flash or Concussion or EMP

Streaks depend on what my team is using.

UAV
Hunter Killer 
Care Package

or

UAV
Escort Drone
VSAT

or 

UAV
Care Package
Hell Storm or Lightning


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

> Hardcore CTF is now my favorite game mode and will probably remain that way forever. My FPS roots are in CTF and I'm stoked to have finally found a COD version of it that I love.




I love CTF, but not COD style



> If you have a mic I suggest giving it a shot. It's VERY easy to get scorestreaks. You meet some pretty cool people. If you're above average in skill it's relatively easy to get a party started with others you meet.
> 
> I just wouldn't play without a mic. Communication is essential, because even if your team isn't using it - the other team probably is.



My house it too chaotic for me to put on a mic. I'd like too, buts its not meant to be.




Still we should party up more, when your not playing hardcore varients.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd be down with that 

Just give me a little time to adjust to core if I've been in hardcore. It takes me a while before my mind figures out that 2-3 hit markers isn't enough 

Getting 3 markers on someone and then switching to the next target kind of sucks when the first one isn't dead yet


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder why you guys are getting so many hit markers in Hardcore, isn't the max health only 30? For most guns, even at miniumum range is two bullets, unless you are lagging pretty hard.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

3 is pretty rare, most are 2. I think 3rd shots are probably from hittin arms/legs


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, I thought 3 hitmarkers wasn't even possible with HC.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jan 16, 2013)

Just hit the seventh prestige, that's a sexy emblem right there.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

It actually might be  I don't really pay attention because I'm in survival mode most of the time I'm in gun fights XD


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

I think you might be able to get a 3rd hitmarker if you shoot through the wall at a odd angle.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Would I be a scum bag for using target finder on my smg?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

You wouldn't be a scumbag for using a target finder at all, the target finding isn't even useful till long range, I like it because of the no more sway when aiming a gun, meaning I only have to account for the recoil of the gun.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Speaking of sway Chicom gives you arthritis


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeap, the Chicom isn't nearly as good without the target finder, its a bitch to use.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Once you master it though it's amazing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried using Skorpian w/ quick grip, forearm grip and long barrel. That shit ADS soooooooooo fast, but I couldn't get used to how fast/jerky the movement in ADS was and it takes a lot of hit markers :S


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2013)

Funny story, I was doing the noattachments/perks challenges for the FAL earlier. I notice that this is a guy with a Machinma emblem on and he is going 14/1. Putting two and two together I realize he is going for gameplay of some kind. So I switch over to Chicom class, it wasn't easy, but at least I ruined his gameplay, I could tell when he was bitching over the mic.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol. Xiammes refuses to be the guy getting his ass kicked on YouTube. Like a boss


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Funny story, I was doing the noattachments/perks challenges for the FAL earlier. I notice that this is a guy with a Machinma emblem on and he is going 14/1. Putting two and two together I realize he is going for gameplay of some kind. So I switch over to Chicom class, it wasn't easy, but at least I ruined his gameplay, I could tell when he was bitching over the mic.



Chicom, going in dry since 2012.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Funny story, I was doing the noattachments/perks challenges for the FAL earlier. I notice that this is a guy with a Machinma emblem on and he is going 14/1. Putting two and two together I realize he is going for gameplay of some kind. So I switch over to Chicom class, it wasn't easy, but at least I ruined his gameplay, I could tell when he was bitching over the mic.


LOL. Whenever I come across a guy with a youtube emblem I always step up my game and play witht the PDW. I always fuck em up. I don't think any of em were real youtubers lol.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 17, 2013)

I honestly don't know if they were legit, but I have run accros a few people before who claim it, and considering there is so many people trying to break into the scene I wouldn't doubt most of them weren't at least trying to start out.

Yeah, no one was going to make a gameplay out of me, searched my name before and had some video's on youtube where I showed up in the death feed and that pissed me off.



> Chicom, going in dry since 2012



Its easily the most powerful SMG, it just kills so increadible fast and easy. To be honest I think this is the most balanced Call of Duty since MW2(everyone gun was overpowered and usuable), I really think they hit the nail on the head.


Also, skill based matchmaking definatly works, to keep me out of noob lobbies. I joined my cousins game earlier and these guys could barely move, went 35-1. I had never played easier lobby, if I had joined the game sooner I would have finally gotten my nuclear card(2 kills away and half the lobby dropped out towards the end).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

I want Nuclear.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2013)

I was so close last night on HCore Standoff CTF. I got bored and moved from my spot, five seconds later a dude in hay bales head glitched me. I was so so so sad 

CTF is actually kind of funny because spawns never change. You can play a classic-style TDM game if both teams agree not to cap or just spawn rape until it's no fun.

For Nuke card, do you have to have 0 deaths? Or just a 30 kill streak? :S


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 17, 2013)

Nuclear is 30 non-killstreak kills without dieing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> For Nuke card, do you have to have 0 deaths? Or just a 30 kill streak? :S


Lol both and a 30 gun streak. Meaning gun only. That's why it's much easier to run uav counteruav and vsat or change the CUAV with EMP. I still haven't gotten my 30 gunstreak in FFA. I died at a freaking 28 streak.. Haven't tried after that. I'm still recovering from that.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 17, 2013)

I run UAV VSAT and EMP, the problem is that people will quit, so I am thinking about UAV/CUAV and VSAT so people don't get frustrated, but then I have to contend with enemy kill streaks.

Its pretty amazing how much I improved, even thinking about getting a 25 gun streak sounded impossible back when I was playing WaW/MW2. Now have did it at least 4-5 times so far in BO2. To bad my overall K/D isn't much better.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I run UAV VSAT and EMP, the problem is that people will quit, so I am thinking about UAV/CUAV and VSAT so people don't get frustrated, but then I have to contend with enemy kill streaks.
> 
> Its pretty amazing how much I improved, even thinking about getting a 25 gun streak sounded impossible back when I was playing WaW/MW2. Now have did it at least 4-5 times so far in BO2. To bad my overall K/D isn't much better.


I agree. In MW2 I was glad when I got a 7 killstreak (harrier) lol. Now I get 50-60 gunstreaks. 

The problem with running VSAT is that your teammembers will take advantage of it. Which usually leads to killstreaks>people quitting. Which is fucking annoying.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2013)

Would be cool if there were a "Personal VSAT" that only you could see and lasted 1.5x as long as normal VSAT 

Actually, that would suck. I depend on others running it, while I run the lower streaks.



Seriously though,you guys should try hardcore CTF. It's addicting. Just try it long enough to get a decent team, don't quit out until you've played a decent game 

Make a really fast class, lightweight, smg, no secondary, conditioning and use UAV>Hunter Killer>Package until you get a feel for the game. After that, you'll realize how much faster getting streaks in CTF is and you can upgrade to your normal streaks.. It's really really sick how fast they can come, at times it's like twice as quick as Hardpoint ;S


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 17, 2013)

Laser sights in Hardcore is fucking deadly, i get more hipfire kills then i do then ADS


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2013)

Chicom is pretty damn sick in Hardcore.

It's like, "pew, pew, pew! Set phasers to kill"


----------



## deathgod (Jan 17, 2013)

U bitches make me jealous,talking about all your accomplishments, while here I am suffering to make a kill cause my goddamn target assist doesn't work. Can you not feel my pain!? Do you know how hard it is to kill someone moving around with a look sensitivity of 7 and no target assist? Praise me dammit!!!

Funny thing tho, I got tired of being the fodder so I went to play zombies and the mutherfucking target assist was working to perfection. Ain't that a bitch! It works when I don't want it but doesn't when I do... Gracism at it's finest.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Aim assist not working? I swear it over compensates for me.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Aim assist not working? I swear it over compensates for me.



I think it's because my internet speed is to slow and I'm not getting a good connection to the host. Aim assist worked once for me and it was a night and day difference.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

It could be, but I swear sometimes it's just annoying.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2013)

I turned assist off :S I think I'm better with it off and I avoid those random "awkward" moments caused by it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think I could. Sticks aren't responsive enough to go without it.

So I think Iron Sight Ballista will easily get the camos after Typhon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I don't think I could. Sticks aren't responsive enough to go without it.
> 
> So I think Iron Sight Ballista will easily get the camos after Typhon.


I agree. Sticks aren't responsive enough to play like you would if you were with a mouse. 
Aim assist is only really annoying when you ADSing and another enemy walks past your aim of sight and your aim assist follows them. I hate that so fucking much.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> I agree. Sticks aren't responsive enough to play like you would if you were with a mouse.
> Aim assist is only really annoying when you ADSing and another enemy walks past your aim of sight and your aim assist follows them. I hate that so fucking much.



> Trying to pick a guy off from long distance

>> Enemy walks past

Aim Assist: Ooo shiny

Aim Assist has ADD.

I noticed something weird when I was getting my DSR gold. I can scope in on a guy and wait the second for it to focus in out of hipfire mode, and standing still I shoot center mass, but the bullet doesn't hit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Snipers are so unreliable in this game. I blame it on the weird BO hit detection. I miss the weirdest easiest shots in the world. And then I go quickscope headshot someone while jumping from that fountain like thing in Slums. Not even knowing how I made that shot. Also I get what you guys mean with the DSR being better than the Ballista now. DSR is pretty much one shot one kill guaranteed. I feel like such a pussy playing with it, but I don't give a shit lol. I actually got dogs with sniper only lol.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

DSR is a manly man. Also yeah. Can't hit a afk guy, but someone dolphin diving get a headshot on em.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

@Haoh and Xiammes, you guys want to get a party going tomorrow with all of us? Maybe some multiteam or something? :S


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2013)

Make sure i get to be a part of that too, i could do without some randoms at the moment.

Though it seems PSN is on maintenance right now.


----------



## martryn (Jan 18, 2013)

RedBoxing the game again for play this weekend with some buddies of mine.  I can't fucking play this shit on my own.  I refuse to buy the game, as the lag compensation is worse than it was in previous games, most of the maps suck shit, and I don't want to encourage them to continue making bad games.

Basically all the reasons OvenBakedMuffin states in his video:


I'm now a Halo guy, at least for now.  There are things that piss me off in Halo, but they're not as noticeable in Halo 4, and BlackOps 2 is so fucking bad.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> @Haoh and Xiammes, you guys want to get a party going tomorrow with all of us? Maybe some multiteam or something? :S


Sure. I gotta workout later, so I'll be on around 8 or 9 pm CET.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 18, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I turned assist off :S I think im better with it off and I avoid the random "awkward" moments caused by it.



I so hate you right now Lol what's your internet speed and weapon setup? Also what's your playstyle? (Run and gun, squatter) I have the privilege of having no aim assist and being on the bad end of the lag compensation.  It's honestly a miracle that I've made it to level 29 prestige 2:amazed

What really annoys me about the whole thing is that my network signal is always on 3-4 bars so it seems like I have a good connection, and there's no way to tell who is the host.

It might be a good idea for them to buy a few servers so that those with slower connections can have the same experience as those with faster connections.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Black Ops 2 lag comp has seemed to calm down, I don't usually find any lag while playing. Then again I have decent internet though.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

martryn said:


> RedBoxing the game again for play this weekend with some buddies of mine.  I can't fucking play this shit on my own.  I refuse to buy the game, as the lag compensation is worse than it was in previous games, most of the maps suck shit, and I don't want to encourage them to continue making bad games.
> 
> Basically all the reasons OvenBakedMuffin states in his video:
> 
> ...



I'm sure you're depriving them of at least 15% of their sales with this decision 



deathgod said:


> I so hate you right now Lol what's your internet speed and weapon setup? Also what's your playstyle? (Run and gun, squatter) I have the privilege of having no aim assist and being on the bad end of the lag compensation.  It's honestly a miracle that I've made it to level 29 prestige 2:amazed
> 
> What really annoys me about the whole thing is that my network signal is always on 3-4 bars so it seems like I have a good connection, and there's no way to tell who is the host.
> 
> It might be a good idea for them to buy a few servers so that those with slower connections can have the same experience as those with faster connections.



20mb/1mb down/up

Right now I'm playing in somewhere in between middle defense-rush offense in CTF :S

MSMC w/ red dot and laser
lightweight, hardline
cold blooded
conditioning
concussion
bouncing betty or frag
perk 1 greed



Erio Touwa said:


> Black Ops 2 lag comp has seemed to calm down, I don't usually find any lag while playing. Then again I have decent internet though.



Only time I see lag is if there's a horrible host :|


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh god when you get host in this game.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

For some reason I was host the other day and everyone had a bad connection 

Maybe 1mb upload isn't enough


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 18, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> @Haoh and Xiammes, you guys want to get a party going tomorrow with all of us? Maybe some multiteam or something? :S




Yeah I am down, I need more multiteam wins for some cards. 



Haohmaru said:


> Sure. I gotta workout later, so I'll be on around 8 or 9 pm CET.



So in 3-4 hours fromw now? Sounds good.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 18, 2013)

I only have a 6mbs down 768kbs up and I'm always experiencing lag, so I'm guessing its my upload speed. Unfortunately my ISP only maxes or at 1mb upload. Their highest speed offered is 9mbs down 1mb up for $70.70 +the price of cable plans. If the upload speed was higher I might upgrade but as is its not worth it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah that up is terrible. I think my speeds are 14-18 down, and 8-10 up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Hahah what are you guys complaining about. I have a 1.3mb/per s down and 100kbps up and I still kick ass. Also looks like I won't be on before 11 pm GMT1 or CET whatever you wanna call it. PSN is still under maintenance.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll probably be late to. I haven't slept yet lol. I popped a couple Vicodin for my back and now I'm wired like I drank a bunch of coffee. Well, I'm starting to feel tired, but yeah, I'll probably be asleep :S


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

How can you even play on 100kb up?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I live in Holland. Which is like one of the smallest countries in the whole world. So I guess 100kb is enough.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

I see. So am I the only one who loves that quote from multiplayer? 

"Wanna get paid? Move it!" 

If used in the right situation when joking with other cod fans.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the Vector K10, using it for the first time and  I don't like Type 25 at all..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like the Vector K10, using it for the first time and  I don't like Type 25 at all..



Type 25 is almost not worth using. You'd be better off using the QBB LSW.

So guys I'm going to be working on my SMGs since Snipers are easy.

The Chicom is going to the be the first in gold, but how should I order these? I want the tough ones done first. 

MP7

PDW-57

Vector K10

MSMC

Skorpion EVO


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you plan on prestiging? If so, work on the later unlocked guns as much as possible. I'd recommend doing the MP7/PDW last since they are the default unlocks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Should I bother with the Swat 556?


----------



## deathgod (Jan 18, 2013)

@haohmaru how in the world can you play with those speeds? Maybe it connects you to people closest to your region and your connection to those hosts are good? Do you play public or private games mostly?

I use to use the mp7 exclusively, then when I prestiged switched over to the type 25. Its the least hard for me to kill someone with considering my situation.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the plan is I can't prestige until I have diamond snipers. OR at least the Ballista and XPR gold. So I guess I'd need to do the Skorpion. Since I of course permanently unlocked the Chicom. Next token is going to Scavenger.


----------



## Id (Jan 18, 2013)

All the weapons are overpowered, but the FAL is clearly Over Overpowered.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Id said:


> All the weapons are overpowered, but the FAL is clearly Over Overpowered.



I assume you've never used the assault rifles, and or half the shotguns.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 18, 2013)

FAL is strong, but its not easy to use without select fire and is terrible at close range, which is 99% of the encounters in this game, also it only has 25 bullets per mag. I feel its perfectly balanced, I can't find a single overpowered gun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

deathgod said:


> @haohmaru how in the world can you play with those speeds? Maybe it connects you to people closest to your region and your connection to those hosts are good? Do you play public or private games mostly?
> 
> I use to use the mp7 exclusively, then when I prestiged switched over to the type 25. Its the least hard for me to kill someone with considering my situation.


That's kB not kb. I don't know how much that is in kb. Still not a lot though. I'm thining about changing it to the highest speed I can get in this area, which costs an extra €10. Which isn't too bad, cause my speed will increase 6 fold. from 1.3MB per second to 6MB.
I always play public matches and with search options on best, so I get matched with people with the same ping. 
Sometimes I play with Spike and my connection doesn't drop that much tbh. I still do pretty well. Which is why I'm surprised you're doing so bad. You can't have that bad of a connection.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Ballista feels just like the MSR almost.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone wanna go online and get some matches going on?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone wanna go online and get some matches going on?


We're back?

Guess we're not I just tried and I couldn't log in.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

I can log in, but I can't connect to the servers. So weird.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

I forgot I have to upload stuff for Film Club, so I'll beon later, but not for a couple hours minimum  Sorry guys, I fudged my own plan to get games going 

What time is best you you guys? ANYONE ON PS3 WHO WANTS TO TEAM W/ XIAMMES, HAOH AND MYSELF CAN ANSWER! I'm sure we won't have a problem letting others join and between the three of us, we should be enough to win, if you're not self-confident 


And please answer in Eastern Standard Time. I'm too retarded to figure out world times


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 18, 2013)

TDM why you so broken. Im a TDM man have been in every COD ive played but this one. They need to raise the scores on TDM, its not even worth playing. A 30 kill game only going to get you about 7000 xp, my lowest ex playing KC was 9000 and i only got 14 kills and 11 comfirms in that game, not to mention you cant get any good scorestreaks and if you do the game is close to being over anyway.

In the last 3 games i probably played TDM 98% of the time but this one i probably play it 20%


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

It's already 4:22 am over here. Just got home, so that's a no go. I'll let you know when I get on tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2013)

People ignored my question.. I am hurt..


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a decent gun. Not the best AR, not the worst. I think it shines more in Hardcore than Core...

Also haven't played with it in a long time though. Probably around a month or so, since I got Gold on it and moved on..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> People ignored my question.. I am hurt..


If your aim is spot on and you manage to hit all 3 bullets in 1 burst. You're good to go. The gun does a lot of damage and kill people really quick. Select fire is really good for it. I usually go with select fire and fast mag. When I'm playing defensive I'm bursting and when I'm on the offense, it's full auto time. Be sure to have scavenger on though, cause you'll run out of bullets pretty fast (same with M8A1 select fire).


----------



## Altron (Jan 19, 2013)

Recently got my first Golden gun. FAL OSW. Target Finder + Select Fire = Dead snipers/campers. Yeah I know a lot of people hate Target finder but i run into so many god damn snipers i always use it to get them before they get me.

Not to mention it pisses off a lot of people.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 19, 2013)

Target finder hate is ridiculous, it only matters at range, and if people are trying hide. Its a underpowered marksman from MW3, with Marksmen, you knew right below the name you could get a head shot, the diamonds obscure your view.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

Also instead of bitching about TF, people should have a class with cold blooded set up 

I miss the first days of BO2. On drone, center path with target finder. You'd see like 5-6 people camping out by the sniper spawn  Could pick them off sooo easy 


I figured out a way to hook my headphones up to my TV. Can not believe I was stupid and overlooked sound for so long. I used to rant and rave about sound's importance, but I throw it out the window on consoles for whatever reason. Not anymore >:0

Buying gaming headphones w/ built on mic next month. Until then IDK if I should sacrifice team chat for game sound. Both are so important


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_zisUSfWDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathgod (Jan 19, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> That's kB not kb. I don't know how much that is in kb. Still not a lot though. I'm thining about changing it to the highest speed I can get in this area, which costs an extra ?10. Which isn't too bad, cause my speed will increase 6 fold. from 1.3MB per second to 6MB.
> I always play public matches and with search options on best, so I get matched with people with the same ping.
> Sometimes I play with Spike and my connection doesn't drop that much tbh. I still do pretty well. Which is why I'm surprised you're doing so bad. You can't have that bad of a connection.



You've got me all confused. Your current upload speed is 100KB (~800kbs)? Still faster than my upload speed (768kbps). Is the MB megabytes or megabits? If its megabytes your current speed dwarfs mine 

Also what are your psn ids? I'm prolly gonna be on most of today giving away free kills. Mine is house_of_d


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

9 bloodthirsty medals till ballista gold.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm just starting the tier 2 camo challenges for the B23R right now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Thing is I was a big fan of marksman, but ti wasn't used as crutch like the Target Finder is in this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 19, 2013)

Every lobby I played today had at least 1 fuckhead Targetfinder LMG ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) camping in their own spawn. and here I am running around with a sniper trying to get bloodthirsty medals..


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

You know how I feel now. Get one off and some TF comes.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Or better yet.. some loser with a smg comes and just hip fires you. No laser or anything. SMGs are ridiculous in this game.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Every lobby I played today had at least 1 fuckhead Targetfinder LMG ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) camping in their own spawn. and here I am running around with a sniper trying to get bloodthirsty medals..



Cold Blooded 



Erio Touwa said:


> Or better yet.. some loser with a smg comes and just hip fires you. No laser or anything. SMGs are ridiculous in this game.



Pfft. I spent my time getting NINE AR's gold. Now, I'm gonna hipfire anyone I damn well please


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't know why Treyarch is so hellbent on ruining sniping. With the Target finder you easily give Something for the snipers only true pro in this game, which is range.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Cold Blooded is annoying. Having to waste a point just for TF sakes. Although AR hip fire I don't mind. But when you can just point in a direction, and strafe back and forth until you kill someone with hip fire is ridiculous.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree. Hipfiring is way too easy in this game. 

About targetfinders, I'm not gonna go coldblooded, just because some faggetcamper has TF on. I hardly come across more than 1 player playing with TF.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Extreme conditioning, Dexterity, and Lightweight work well on iron sight ballista


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Extreme conditioning, Dexterity, and Lightweight work well on iron sight ballista


I get too many hitmarkers with the iron sight, so I went back to the first sight you unlock. Forget what it's called.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 20, 2013)

*THE EPITOME OF BEING A BITCH.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcFk97MgCsI&list=UU-uyvnv84IIzV3G_O4fPYgA&index=6[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2013)

^Hahahhahaha


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 20, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> I get too many hitmarkers with the iron sight, so I went back to the first sight you unlock. Forget what it's called.



Iron sight would be awesome if it weren't for Treyarch trying to nerf quick scoping. If you don't know there is a mechanic now where it takes some time to transition between hip firing,and aiming down your sights....


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> *THE EPITOME OF BEING A BITCH.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcFk97MgCsI&list=UU-uyvnv84IIzV3G_O4fPYgA&index=6[/YOUTUBE]



A emp grenade would give them 700 score, so yeah this guy only gets away with it because the enemy team is idiots.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't have a class with emp nades.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2013)

Make one, you have no excuse, they are easily the most useful grenades in the game.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 20, 2013)

What are you guys PSN screen names? Or were you all like " house_of_d? Fuck him. That's that bitch who leaves Betty's all over the place".


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone wanna get some games going?


----------



## deathgod (Jan 20, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone wanna get some games going?



What's your psn name? I'm gonna be on later so if I see u I'll join


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 20, 2013)

deathgod said:


> What's your psn name? I'm gonna be on later so if I see u I'll join



fire-in-the-sky9 is my PSN.

You can add me if you want but I'll probably not play a lot today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel in love with the Vector K10.... Seriously.. too good..


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol that was funny as hell,and what do you think is the best attachment combo for the Chicom?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> Lol that was funny as hell,and what do you think is the best attachment combo for the Chicom?



Well well well. I can give you my favorite two and most successful.

Keep in mind I love the iron sights so take heed. 

Rapid Fire, Fast Mag/ Extended Mag (whichever you're more comfortable with),  and Select Fire.

You have to be in really close range for that one, but it's awesome.

For the second set up

Quick Draw Grip, Fast Mag, and Adjustable Stock.

you asked for attachments, but with the Chicom I find Light Weight, Extreme Conditioning, and Dexterity to be great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2013)

the best attachment combo for the Vector K10?


----------



## AmigoOne (Jan 21, 2013)

How can you be any sort of consistent in this game.
There doesn't seem to be the advantage of holding a specific area/position bar sniping areas and corners. The maps are small enough that you team moves on without you fast enough that the other team will spawn and be on your flank within seconds. 
Also, getting the drop on someone doesn't seem to matter anymore.
Played MW, MW2, and BO. BO2 doesn't feel too different, and yet somehow my performance seemed to drop drastically. This also applies to all of my friends that play it as well.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 21, 2013)

AmigoOne said:


> How can you be any sort of consistent in this game.
> There doesn't seem to be the advantage of holding a specific area/position bar sniping areas and corners. The maps are small enough that you team moves on without you fast enough that the other team will spawn and be on your flank within seconds.
> Also, getting the drop on someone doesn't seem to matter anymore.
> Played MW, MW2, and BO. BO2 doesn't feel too different, and yet somehow my performance seemed to drop drastically. This also applies to all of my friends that play it as well.



In this game, just like other Treyarch games Snipers are at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> *THE EPITOME OF BEING A BITCH.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcFk97MgCsI&list=UU-uyvnv84IIzV3G_O4fPYgA&index=6[/YOUTUBE]



You know what would be fun? Getting a team of 6 together and doing a massive camp.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2013)

Best attachments for the Chicom are the target finder and fast mags, if you are willing to sacrifice two more points, add quick grip.



> How can you be any sort of consistent in this game.
> There doesn't seem to be the advantage of holding a specific area/position bar sniping areas and corners. The maps are small enough that you team moves on without you fast enough that the other team will spawn and be on your flank within seconds.
> Also, getting the drop on someone doesn't seem to matter anymore.
> Played MW, MW2, and BO. BO2 doesn't feel too different, and yet somehow my performance seemed to drop drastically. This also applies to all of my friends that play it as well



Getting the drop someone is so much more important in this game, this game is all about speed, if your not going fast you are going to be at a even bigger disadvantage. Thats how I increased my K/d from other Treyarc games despite this being the hardest Cod to do well to date.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> A emp grenade would give them 700 score, so yeah this guy only gets away with it because the enemy team is idiots.



It wouldn't because the trophy system would block the grenade.

However...if you use two flash grenades to take out the trophy system then two EMPS...


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2013)

Five-Seven is so OP in hardcore. I'm going to start trying to get my nuclear card with it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Was one off a bloodthristy guess what killed me. No really guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> the best attachment combo for the Vector K10?



I guess people in here do not use this wep...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Never used the K10. Or MSMC.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude, I was 2 hitting people from 75~ yards with long barrel and red dot. I'm going to make several classes with it 

Also, having flag is the fastest way to streak up in the game. It's sooooo fucking OP.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Therefore, you kill more black cops.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess people in here do not use this wep...


Long barrel fast mag or silencer ext mag.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 22, 2013)

Erio thanks for the tips,it's a sacrifice to be made,I got 71-12 on Hijacked KC.

I'm trying to do the last challenge before Gold for the FHJ,don't know why it is so hard for the enemy to get  score streaks that I could shoot down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Long barrel fast mag or silencer ext mag.



Yeah, Fast mag is a must for me now. I am getting kill a lot lately reloading that wep.



Xiammes said:


> Easily the worst SMG, though when I when I was using it for challenges I used fastmags/target finder. Only class I managed to get good results. If you play Hardcore, slap select fire on and enjoy a 1 burst kill.


 really now? the worst? It feels great for me. I am liking the gun more than the others...


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I just got gold executioner motherfuckers!!
GO EAT SHIT YOU PIECE OF ASS GUN

GOD DAMN

You have no idea how glad I am it's over


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> You know what would be fun? Getting a team of 6 together and doing a massive camp.



I tried this, the levels of insanity is through the roof.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> Erio thanks for the tips,it's a sacrifice to be made,I got 71-12 on Hijacked KC.
> 
> I'm trying to do the last challenge before Gold for the FHJ,don't know why it is so hard for the enemy to get  score streaks that I could shoot down.



No problem



Id said:


> I tried this, the levels of insanity is through the roof.



Fun though right?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2013)

Been trying to keep myself away from this game and play other things but dammit, it's fun.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah, Fast mag is a must for me now. I am getting kill a lot lately reloading that wep.
> 
> really now? the worst? It feels great for me. I am liking the gun more than the others...



I can't see a area in which it has any advantages. It takes 4 bullets to kill, average ammo size, iron sights aren't very good. 

MP7, has a bigger magazine size and much better iron sights
PDW, is three bullets to kill, huge magazine size, slightly beter iron sights 
Chicom,  fires extremely fast and deadly accurate
MSMC, better range, 3 bullet kills, less recoil, better iron sight,
Scorpion, fastest killing SMG, slightly better iron sight


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent news guys.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

He also said that you will play people who have the Peacekeeper, even if you don't have the DLC, and can pick it up from the floor.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats cool, I now have a excuse to use a SMG again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Black Ops II double XP weekend announced*

The Xbox 360 in-game Message of the Day notes that double XP starts at 1oam Pacific time on Friday, January 25, and lasts through Monday, January 28 at at 10am Pacific. That?s 72 hours of accelerated ranking goodness. So set some time aside this weekend ? you?re going to want it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I just hit Prestige Master.  That's the first COD ever I hit the max rank in.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there any way to erase or reset everything in this game? I'm now more than ever convinced that something is wrong with my game profile/settings. I mention on here before that the hunter killer drone always comes after me, so for the past few days I've been on the lookout for it, to make sure it's not just my imagination. When its in the air I stop and watch to see what it does. I kid you not, I see that damn bird cycle overhead in close proximity to my teammates, then it faces in my direction and makes a bee line for me. If I'm alive the drone comes after me. Every game. I know for a fact that not all my teammates in all the games that I've played have blind eye as a perk, so the ridiculous frequency at which I'm being targeted much be a glitch or something.  I mean how many of you have died from a hunter killer more than 4 times in a game without blind eye on. Bet it doesn't happen very often. Coupled that with the fact that I have no target assist, leads me to believe somehow my data on their servers must be messed up. I deleted the data in the PS3 Game data utility menu, hoping that by erasing everything I can start over and maybe things would work properly, but all my stats were still there when I went online. So is it possible?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Is there any way to erase or reset everything in this game? I'm now more than ever convinced that something is wrong with my game profile/settings. I mention on here before that the hunter killer drone always comes after me, so for the past few days I've been on the lookout for it, to make sure it's not just my imagination. When its in the air I stop and watch to see what it does. I kid you not, I see that damn bird cycle overhead in close proximity to my teammates, then it faces in my direction and makes a bee line for me. If I'm alive the drone comes after me. Every game. I know for a fact that not all my teammates in all the games that I've played have blind eye as a perk, so the ridiculous frequency at which I'm being targeted much be a glitch or something.  I mean how many of you have died from a hunter killer more than 4 times in a game without blind eye on. Bet it doesn't happen very often. Coupled that with the fact that I have no target assist, leads me to believe somehow my data on their servers must be messed up. I deleted the data in the PS3 Game data utility menu, hoping that by erasing everything I can start over and maybe things would work properly, but all my stats were still there when I went online. So is it possible?



You're just unlucky.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2013)

Very rusty after 3 months not playing this game  Im starting to get the feel of my class again though


----------



## deathgod (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> You're just unlucky.



No somethings definately up. Decided to play today just hip firing when I noticed my view would drawn to the left or right, and out will pop and enemy. So my target assist works when I'm walking around normally, but doesn't when I ADS, that's not normal is it?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol target assist should work when ADS as well. As for the hunter drones, I'm wait Fire on that one. It's just bad luck. Usually the hunter drone goes for the easiest target. The ones that not moving. Every time a hunter drone tags me I'll run away hide in a building or something. After that it gives up on targeting me and goes on to the next person. That's the best thing you can do when being targeted imo.

@Fire, shame on you for not prestiging in MW2! Leveling in BO1 was so easy for me, since I mostly played demolition. I got 80+ kill games every game (after the first 2 to 3 weeks when I learned the spawns). Even with default classes when I prestiged. It's so easy to play Demo in BO1. First CoD I actually had every weapon, attachment, cammo, recticle, you name it. I had everything unlocked. Balling hard in highroller. I had like 150 wins out of the 180 wager matches I played.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Black Ops II double XP weekend announced*
> 
> The Xbox 360 in-game Message of the Day notes that double XP starts at 1oam Pacific time on Friday, January 25, and lasts through Monday, January 28 at at 10am Pacific. That?s 72 hours of accelerated ranking goodness. So set some time aside this weekend ? you?re going to want it.



This means all the try hards are going to be playing, I guess I won't be playing this weekend.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 22, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol target assist should work when ADS as well. As for the hunter drones, I'm wait Fire on that one. It's just bad luck. Usually the hunter drone goes for the easiest target. The ones that not moving. Every time a hunter drone tags me I'll run away hide in a building or something. After that it gives up on targeting me and goes on to the next person. That's the best thing you can do when being targeted imo.



Yeah man, normally when I hear those drones I try to duck inside some stages I can't so I just lay on the ground and hope for the best. The ADS situation forces me to rely on care packages in the hopes of getting the better scorestreaks. I have my setup as care package/guardian/sentry gun, and only on kill confirmed by collecting tags do I sometimes make it to the sentry gun. I guess If I were to camp I could prolly get to the higher streaks, but campings just not my style. 

Oh, did you add me as a friend yet?


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2013)

I should start another PSN


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

Stats are already fucked up? Just prestige and do a fresh start, you are at level 55 right?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Was thinking of starting a new PSN for GB when I get a ps3 again.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Stats are already fucked up? Just prestige and do a fresh start, you are at level 55 right?




Nah, my KD is around 1.5 I think, which is fine. I prestiged because I fucked up my unlock tokens, so now I have the ugly 1st prestige rank 

Pissed me off, but I had to do it :/


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 22, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Yeah man, normally when I hear those drones I try to duck inside some stages I can't so I just lay on the ground and hope for the best. The ADS situation forces me to rely on care packages in the hopes of getting the better scorestreaks. I have my setup as care package/guardian/sentry gun, and only on kill confirmed by collecting tags do I sometimes make it to the sentry gun. I guess If I were to camp I could prolly get to the higher streaks, but campings just not my style.
> 
> Oh, did you add me as a friend yet?


You're much better of using uav if you're not getting Sentry gun's on a regular basis. Hardly anyone runs ghost in this game. That should help a lot with getting your streaks. Imo uav, lightning strike, attack heli is the best setup for getting easy streaks. 
I run VSAT, Dogs or lodestar, Swarm in most gamemodes (except TDM). I use UAV, counteruav, vsat when I'm leveling weapons. 

I haven't been on for 3 days. I'll add you tomorrow when I get on.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Nah, my KD is around 1.5 I think, which is fine. I prestiged because I fucked up my unlock tokens, so now I have the ugly 1st prestige rank
> 
> Pissed me off, but I had to do it :/




Yeah if you don't prestige, you gotta be careful on your unlock tokens.
We really need to get a team going, so our stats would go through the roof.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 22, 2013)

I always inv you guys when I get on, but you fuckers never join


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

I never get a invite, of course I am not always on since my sister likes to play Sonic or get on Netflix.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah if you don't prestige, you gotta be careful on your unlock tokens.
> We really need to get a team going, so our stats would go through the roof.




If I started a new PSN and played with the people I've been meeting/friending in Hardcore, I could probably have a 3-4KD 

Dude, I'm telling you, it almost gets boring because your team is just streak raping constantly. I play with this one redneck dude who gets 3-4 Swarms a game. It's funny, because his voice and how he speaks just doesn't match up with his skill lol. He doesn't sound like a gamer idk :S


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd like to get some streak raping going constantly. I have a hard time partying up with people because I don't use my mic, and I probably never will.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd love to be on the team once I get a PS3 again, and can play regularly. 

I was thinking of using my elite clan with you guys eventually.

Name will be changed. 



Proud of the emblem I made.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jan 22, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> In this game, just like other Treyarch games Snipers are at a huge disadvantage.



That wasn't exactly the point I was trying to make :/



Xiammes said:


> Best attachments for the Chicom are the target finder and fast mags, if you are willing to sacrifice two more points, add quick grip.
> 
> Getting the drop someone is so much more important in this game, this game is all about speed, if your not going fast you are going to be at a even bigger disadvantage. Thats how I increased my K/d from other Treyarc games despite this being the hardest Cod to do well to date.



I've actually been trying to do that actually. I just run into so many instances where I should have gotten the drop on someone, and another common situation, waiting behind cover to pick people coming into a high traffic area, there are plenty of times where I get 3 shots off of them but they just kill me anyway. It's extremely disheartening.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2013)

It's true though. If you're standing still for at least 20 seconds chances are you're already being shot.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 23, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Stats are already fucked up? Just prestige and do a fresh start, you are at level 55 right?



I'm currently at prestige 2 level 44 or something like that. I wanted to reset all my game settings/stats in the hopes that it would 'fix' the problems that I'm experiencing. But all stats are saved on their game servers and not on the PS3 or at least not where I can find them. 

@Haohmaru

I used to have UAV but I never live long enough for it to have any meaningful effect, with it relying on teammates and all. Plus I have a tendency to focus more on the minimap than my screen leading to my death. I like my current setup because the care packages can give me the bigger scorestreaks, I can setup the guardian in areas I know the enemy or my teammates like go and just leave it, ditto with the sentry gun. 

Are you guys playing a totally different game than me if you think that snipers are underpowered?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I'm currently at prestige 2 level 44 or something like that. I wanted to reset all my game settings/stats in the hopes that it would 'fix' the problems that I'm experiencing. But all stats are saved on their game servers and not on the PS3 or at least not where I can find them.
> 
> @Haohmaru
> 
> ...



No, I just think you haven't been put through trying to get them gold.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I used to have UAV but I never live long enough for it to have any meaningful effect, with it relying on teammates and all. Plus I have a tendency to focus more on the minimap than my screen leading to my death. I like my current setup because the care packages can give me the bigger scorestreaks, I can setup the guardian in areas I know the enemy or my teammates like go and just leave it, ditto with the sentry gun.
> 
> Are you guys playing a totally different game than me if you think that snipers are underpowered?


Yeah, a lot of people make that mistake. You have to predict where the enemy will move to once you see the red dot. If you keep staring at the minimap you'll die eventually. 

Snipers aren't underpowered at all, it's just that you can't do much work with them.

Added you on psn


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to love the Ballista, but Treyarch.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

Good games everyone, we need to do that much more often. I haven't been on a win streak like that since I was playing sharpshooter 24/7.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry i had to drop out like that out of nowhere. My Internet gets weird sometimes.

And i was close to starting a Swarm/Dogs loop on that GW but i got sniped from across the map.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, send me a PM next time you guys play 

I haven't been paying attention to the thread much


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Aww, send me a PM next time you guys play
> 
> I haven't been paying attention to the thread much



I was invited during the middle of a zombie session, you need to be online on psn more.





> Sorry i had to drop out like that out of nowhere. My Internet gets weird sometimes.
> 
> And i was close to starting a Swarm/Dogs loop on that GW but i got sniped from across the map.



I suck at GW, I couldn't get my vsat and emp up, had to switch over to the ol lightingstrike hellstorm combo. That first game, I almost had my vsat 3 times but that guy with a KSG ruined my kill streak every time, never gotten so angry.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm glad some of you were having fun LOL but yeah most of the games were fun, and having that VSAT on really helped me. Some of those games tho, I was just getting slaughtered, especially on slums. I think I had 4 kills or something that one game Best thing was that I wasn't being targeted by those damn hunter killer drones I'm not a big fan of domination tho.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, those domination games were boring as hell. I was going for the bloodthirsty medals for the Ballista most the time. I got 2 nasty wallbangs in Raid. 1 of em was a double headshot. 
Them kids were retarded. A lot of em were camping with LMG's and target finders. So boring to play against. I didn't feel like flanking at all. At the end of the game I pull out my PDW, I get my swarm and dogs and the game ends.. just my luck.
@Xiammes you really were on a roll in that slums match. I was trying to get headshots with the Skorpion, which was going awful. Glad you got the VSAT up in that game. I'm surprised you did that well, being on a 3 bar, good shit.
Anyway, not playing for a week really messed up my aim..

@Grape Kush, but you weren't online?


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahh, I thought you guys just got a game together on the forum and then went on the ps3..

Who else played? What's your PSN, Deathgun?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 23, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Ahh, I thought you guys just got a game together on the forum and then went on the ps3..
> 
> Who else played? What's your PSN, Deathgun?



fire-in-the-sky9


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> @Xiammes you really were on a roll in that slums match. I was trying to get headshots with the Skorpion, which was going awful. Glad you got the VSAT up in that game. I'm surprised you did that well, being on a 3 bar, good shit.
> Anyway, not playing for a week really messed up my aim..
> 
> @Grape Kush, but you weren't online?



I was dealing with lag during all the game,in that slums game it was more noticeable in the beginning where I was going 4/7, then the lag got a bit better and I went on a rape streak. 

Started to use tactical inserts more, I hesitated to not use them because people could easily say I boosted, but they are too useful not to use.



deathgod said:


> I'm glad some of you were having fun LOL but yeah most of the games were fun, and having that VSAT on really helped me. Some of those games tho, I was just getting slaughtered, especially on slums. I think I had 4 kills or something that one game Best thing was that I wasn't being targeted by those damn hunter killer drones I'm not a big fan of domination tho.



Don't worry about it, Haohmaru was the party leader so we got more "intense" players, even I had to up my game. We still won all the matches except one so its all good.


I discovered something interesting, you know the search preference option? What you put it on also determines how well they match you up with other players. I switched it to ANY today and I just kept getting scrubs and lag.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2013)

Matchmaking doesn't work most the time though. Usually I get in lobbies with total noobs. Funny thing is the moment you left me and Deathgod got into a lobby with a bunch of final prestige AN94 players.
Lately there are a lot of target finder campers. Also I hate that everyone finally figured out that the FAL with select fire is the best gun. 

Next time I'll try to up my game as well. I only played with the Ballista and Skorpion today and the last 2 minutes of raid with the PDW. I was trying to help you guys out as much as I could, cause I know you guys must've experienced lag during your games. So I went with the uav/cuav/vsat scorestreaks.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

Matchmaking works for me mostly, if I do run into some noobs, they are placed on my team its pretty brutal on me. 

FAL will probably be getting a nerf next patch, once its mostly a 3 hit kill gun it will be useless and people will find another powerful gun. Possible the SWAT or SMR, unless they get nerfed.

I want the m27 to get a buff, its not nearly accurate enough for me. I miss the MW2 ACR.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2013)

No wonder your W/L ratio is below 1 if you're placed with random noobs. Do you play solo most the time? You're one of the few people that I played with that play as aggressive as me. 

I remember the ACR being really accurate, but it was slow to kill as well. The SCAR was much better imo.

I haven't played with the M27 in a while now. Only AR's I use are the FAL and SCAR.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> No wonder your W/L ratio is below 1 if you're placed with random noobs. Do you play solo most the time? You're one of the few people that I played with that play as aggressive as me.
> 
> I remember the ACR being really accurate, but it was slow to kill as well. The SCAR was much better imo.
> 
> I haven't played with the M27 in a while now. Only AR's I use are the FAL and SCAR.



I mainly play solo, I do play with my cousin every now and then. At least 60% of those loses are from me rage quitting. I hate being put into a match where the team is losing, and that accounts for at least 1/3 of all my loses itself(meaning I rage quit out, join a new game where they are losing, rinse and repeat till I find a team that isn't losing or I am not put into a game).

I have played aggressive in every CoD except MW2, its how I like to play. Even on my slower classes like my FAL or LMG classes, I put on a stock so I can strafe fast. I absolutely hate going slow in these games, which is why I am trying to use tac insert more so I can show up even faster.

MW2 ACR had no recoil, with stopping power it killed as fast as any other gun. I loved getting long range shots, which is something thats a hassle to get with current AR's.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

> plays solo

.84 KD and like .30 W/L


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2013)

Best thing to do when playing solo is to be the slayer. Get as many kills as possible and use support scorestreaks (uav/counter uav/emp/vsat etc) to make things easier for your teammates. Or if you're really good go with the high scorestreaks and go rambo on them. I usually choose the first option, since I'm way too impatient and make stupid mistakes. I have around a 1.4 w/l and 2.5 k/d and I pretty much always play solo as well. Only time when I play in a party is during Nuketown weekends. I'm glad I can play in a party with some of you NF guys now. So much easier getting good games like this.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

So I figure the XPR and SVU are going to be annoying as fuck...


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2013)

You fuckers where playing as team?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> So I figure the XPR and SVU are going to be annoying as fuck...


I'm not even gonna try them in core. 


Id said:


> You fuckers where playing as team?


Wait are you on ps3? I thought you were on xbox. Come join the team dude. Most of the other NF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are playing DMC. Only ones that're still playing this are me, xiammes, grapekush and Fire.


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2013)

Tray brotherhood for life.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> > plays solo
> 
> .84 KD and like .30 W/L



Those were my stats in MW2, though me and my friends were passing the controller around. I managed to get it to a 1.2 k/d and I was happy with it.





Haohmaru said:


> Best thing to do when playing solo is to be the slayer. Get as many kills as possible and use support scorestreaks (uav/counter uav/emp/vsat etc) to make things easier for your teammates. Or if you're really good go with the high scorestreaks and go rambo on them. I usually choose the first option, since I'm way too impatient and make stupid mistakes. I have around a 1.4 w/l and 2.5 k/d and I pretty much always play solo as well. Only time when I play in a party is during Nuketown weekends. I'm glad I can play in a party with some of you NF guys now. So much easier getting good games like this.



If you are going solo, support streaks are the way to go if you are looking for wins. My w/l is fucked beyond belief so I don't care about losing in public lobbies any more as long as I did well.



Erio Touwa said:


> So I figure the XPR and SVU are going to be annoying as fuck...



Just play Hardcore, I know the final sniper can pull off reliable 1 hit kills, the first snipe is a travesty and fights with the executioner as the most difficult gun to get challenges with.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Those were my stats in MW2, though me and my friends were passing the controller around. I managed to get it to a 1.2 k/d and I was happy with it.


MW2 was actually my first CoD. I had a .4 k/d when I started. I played Counter Strike before though. I was always pretty decent tactician, but it took a while to get used to using the ps3 controller. Hand, eye coordination isn't that easy when you've never played a FPS on a console before. Was definitely not the best CoD to begin with. Noobtubers everywhere and there I was aiming like a drunk and hitting nothing but air. After a while I got the hang of it and got my k/d up to 1.6 something. Game became so freaking easy. Only stuff I died by after a while were noobtubes and quickscopers. 



			
				Xiammes said:
			
		

> If you are going solo, support streaks are the way to go if you are looking for wins. My w/l is fucked beyond belief so I don't care about losing in public lobbies any more as long as I did well.


Yeah, you're pretty much fucked unless you reset your stats, but who gives a fuck anyway. As long as you're having fun. I thought about resetting my stats when I was 4th prestige, but luckily I didn't. I have everything I need right now permanent unlocked.


Id said:


> Tray brotherhood for life.


What's you id, Id


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 24, 2013)

I was using hardcore a bit for the ballista too. Also the SVU is a Dragonuv, so it's only natural it's horrible.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 24, 2013)

> MW2 was actually my first CoD. I had a .4 k/d when I started. I played Counter Strike before though. I was always pretty decent tactician, but it took a while to get used to using the ps3 controller. Hand, eye coordination isn't that easy when you've never played a FPS on a console before. Was definitely not the best CoD to begin with. Noobtubers everywhere and there I was aiming like a drunk and hitting nothing but air. After a while I got the hang of it and got my k/d up to 1.6 something. Game became so freaking easy. Only stuff I died by after a while were noobtubes and quickscopers.




My first Cod was WaW and I had a 1.45 k/d. MW2 was brutal on your stats, Ronaldino only had a 5 k/d. I had gotten used to fps on on a controller, I played alot of Halo on console before I played Cod. 



> Yeah, you're pretty much fucked unless you reset your stats, but who gives a fuck anyway. As long as you're having fun. I thought about resetting my stats when I was 4th prestige, but luckily I didn't. I have everything I need right now permanent unlocked.



I don't want to reset my stats, that's no fun, and I am at max prestige so its pointless.



> I was using hardcore a bit for the ballista too. Also the SVU is a Dragonuv, so it's only natural it's horrible.



It fires pretty fast and accurately, just don't expect one shot kills.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> What's you id, Id



fo sho its Xeno_Id


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 24, 2013)

I figured they'd be a least easier than the bolt actions for the hardest medals. Which is bloodthirsty for me.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2013)

msmc rapid fire laser extended mag

rape.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 24, 2013)

All this talk about the game is making me excited to play again

I just wish my game was working properly so I could contribute more. As you could see from yesterday, I had one game with a k/d ratio above 1, and yesterday was one of my better game days. That one slums game was pissing me off tho, i was emptying whole clips into the backs of the enemy and they weren't dropping. Then they turn around and shot me and i die immediately. After the party disbanded, those discriminatory drones picked back up in my solo games


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahah discriminatory drones. Next time you or Xiammes be the host. I'm pretty sure your connection will improve and you'll do better.



Grape Krush said:


> msmc rapid fire laser extended mag
> 
> rape.


I never tried the MSMC with rapid fire. How's the recoil on it? I might try it later.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2013)

The other night, I came across a lobby where I was getting destroyed. Even on my best map, and best set up. Just wrecked, like a hooker on new years.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 24, 2013)

God have not played this game in weeks. I miss the days of NF killing it on MW2


----------



## deathgod (Jan 24, 2013)

lol I got destroyed today, yesterday was much better. My connection was freaking out being about 2 bars most of the games, dunno why. I put my comp and laptop to sleep, turned off the wifi on my phone and tablet, still it stayed so low. Normally I never get below three, so maybe my internet speeds aren't fast enough to keep up with you guys (I was the only one with low bars so it had to be me) One game I was like holy fuck, Haohmaru had like 26 kills and only 2 deaths when I checked. You bastards are just too good, always on the top


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol it's mainly because of the connection that we do better. I was on a roll in that Hijacked domination match. I was almost at my 3rd swarm when my freaking swarm killed me. I hate when that happens. If it wasn't for that it would've been a 100+ game.
I hate when people play GW domination and camp. The first game in Yemen GW domi was so boring. We beat them with a huge lead. You'd think the enemy would hop on flags more. 
Anyway, I just got back from the Gym. If anyone wants to play, I'm getting on now.

@Id, added you.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahah discriminatory drones. Next time you or Xiammes be the host. I'm pretty sure your connection will improve and you'll do better.
> 
> 
> I never tried the MSMC with rapid fire. How's the recoil on it? I might try it later.




If you're not trying to challenge people from farther than 50 yards, it's quite sexy. I didn't like PDW with it, because the recoil is directional, whereas MSMC recoils upwards. Bursting is required for medium range.

I was getting a lot of "NO WAYZ" "OMGZ YOUz GUYZ" type of stuff from point blank gun fights. Running through a doorway and hitting fire if someone is even remotely close to you is ridiculous lol. I think I have Dexterity on that class though.

Definitely not a full time setup, but it's good for tighter spaces and running the flag.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 24, 2013)

Any Ps3 peeps up for a party. We already got a good squad up but more are always welcome.


----------



## Grape (Jan 24, 2013)

Add me Deathgun or give me your PSN :S I'll be on in awhile.

put_em_2_rest


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2013)

Most of us already stopped playing. That last game, seriously people like that shouldn't be allowed to fucking hold a controller in their hands. What a bunch of pathetic little campers. I really need to make on assault rifle class so I can counter that shit. GGs anyway.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 24, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Add me Deathgun or give me your PSN :S I'll be on in awhile.
> 
> put_em_2_rest



I'll add you.


Man, I had to be possessed by the COD gods or something today.
Calling in swarms/K9's and looping that shit like it was my job.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 24, 2013)

Lemme make a party next time, I wanna see if my connections gonna be better. My game was running behind everyone so even with the VSAT they were getting the jump on me. Man you guys were killing it like usual, I was gonna turn on my mic, but you would have heard me cursing soooo much. lol, I also wanted to tell you to tone down the overkill else the other team was gonna rage quit.

Some serious shit was going on though, that one game where they said I only had 3 kills, 2 deaths and 2 confirms on slums was asinine. Even If I weren't playing there's no way I'd only die 2 times in a kill confirmed game. After one of those reconnects in that game, only our team was showing up when I pressed select, and I thought they quit. The VSAT was showing them but their names didn't appear in the menu for at least a minute for me.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 24, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Most of us already stopped playing. That last game, seriously people like that shouldn't be allowed to fucking hold a controller in their hands. What a bunch of pathetic little campers. I really need to make on assault rifle class so I can counter that shit. GGs anyway.



while I hate campers, I disagree, if the enemy doesn't camp in modes like CTF, it becomes far too easy. stuff like spawn trapping, last stand,second chance is much worse. seems more like you hate anything that gets you killed easily, you probably hate knifing too.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 24, 2013)

I personally have nothing against campers, I do get annoyed by corner, but I make sure to never make the same mistake twice.

Not everyone has reaction skills, they can't keep up in gun fights, so they play a way that maximizes their effectiveness. Also not everyone likes to run and gun, 80% of the time in MW2 I camped pretty fucking hard and I had a lot of fun.

At this point, campers are really easy kills unless they are supported by a good team.

edit: I hate double exp weekend, I do not want every game to be against try hards.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay for all you that doubt that hunter killer drone always targets me here's what just happened 10 mins ago. Was playing TD on Drone and the other team was camping by the entrance where the van and the forest ledge that snipers like to occupy. I was by the door with a teammate, when the door just opened and out flew the hunter killer right past me. whoa that was close. The door was still opened so I threw a flash bang, then a grenade, and was ready to charge in when bang I die. WTF. How! The hunter killer flew past me circled around then came straight back for me. Have any of you seen something like that before?


----------



## 115 (Jan 25, 2013)

So I find myself spending weeks not playing this game. No idea why, I usually find CoD quite enjoyable but there's something missing. It could be the maps, or the dominance that SMG's have at most ranges, either way I just can't seem to like this game enough to play it frequently. 

Fingers crossed it'll change with the new maps coming out on Tuesday. 

Also I feel your pain Deathgod. I'm also a HKD magnet - they even get me when I'm inside on Hijacked. Flying through the narrow gap between the balcony, through the door and right at me within the space of a second. The beeping from a HKD has however, built a natural instinct for me to sprint and dive whenever I hear it. Not that diving really helps when it's got pinpoint accuracy. 

I'm glad to see that not many people run RCXD in CoD any more - those fucks were annoying in BO1. 

Also the only reason I really returned to this thread (I do lurk) is because it's DoubleXP. Even though by now the "Christmas noobs" are probably a prestige or two ahead of me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Okay for all you that doubt that hunter killer drone always targets me here's what just happened 10 mins ago. Was playing TD on Drone and the other team was camping by the entrance where the van and the forest ledge that snipers like to occupy. I was by the door with a teammate, when the door just opened and out flew the hunter killer right past me. whoa that was close. The door was still opened so I threw a flash bang, then a grenade, and was ready to charge in when bang I die. WTF. How! The hunter killer flew past me circled around then came straight back for me. Have any of you seen something like that before?


The drone tagged you, but couldn't get to you cause you were inside. So it flies around and tries to target someone else. When that doesn't work, it goes back to the person it first tagged, which is you. And now that you're outside, btooom!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2013)

Its quite the opposite for me, I usually play quite a bit when the game comes out then I play on and off during winter and spring and not play at all during the summer. I am still clocking a good 12 hours a week into the game, which is far more then other Cods during this stage of the game. This is also the first Cod that I made it to max prestige, Black Ops 1 I made it to 6th prestige before I stopped playing weekly.

Black Op2 is easily the best Call of Duty, if it wasn't for the lag and skill based matchmaking. Take away one of those two and I wouldn't have a problem with the other. Its kind of bad when people are now choosing the type of lag they want.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

I enjoyed MW2 far more than any other CoD's. I barely played CoD4 though. Even with all the bullshit, it had the best maps and connection imo. The maps are so important. If the map sucks, it's a huge dealbreaker for me. Same goes for connection issues. 

I only play BO2 when I'm bored. MW3 and BO2 are both bad games imo. BO2 got boring so fast. I really didn't expect it to get so boring. It definitely had to do with the guns, awful maps and shitty connection.

I usually play the most the first few weeks when the games out. If it's addictive enough I'll keep on playing regularly. How regularly depends on if my friends play as well. Pretty much everyone on my friend list quit BO2. Only ones that are still playing BO2 are some of you NF guys. 
Never had that happen before. This is the first time they all quit playing CoD.


----------



## 115 (Jan 26, 2013)

It's a similar story on my friendslist. Hardly any of my friends play BO2 any more, which kind of kills the motivation to play it. Also the maps, the fucking maps. Why is it that with every single release, the maps get smaller? Seriously, shit like this makes me want to go back and play battlefield again. 

Just played three matches, did alright considering I was with randoms the whole time, 3 wins at the top of the scoreboard in KC. However I was solely using SMG's (MP7/MSMC) which I often do well with. 

The guns in this game are either great or mediocre. Basically can tell who is going to win a gunfight just by the type of weapon they are using. 

Any way, I think that's enough CoD for me tonight, I'll probably attempt to persuade a few friends to get their asses online for double xp tomorrow.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2013)

I think it might be CoD fatigue in general, people in general are growing tired of the game. 

I don't know how, but I found BO2 to be pretty enjoyable after playing the shit stain that is MW3.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2013)

Been rocking with the KSG for awhile now and Im loving it. But still it sucks sometimes because of lag and occasional delay. But KSG is like an in-game cheat lol its too OP.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2013)

KSG is just to unreliable with the Aim down sights delay, combined with lag, the gun that requires the most accuracy is horrible unreliable.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 26, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> The drone tagged you, but couldn't get to you cause you were inside. So it flies around and tries to target someone else. When that doesn't work, it goes back to the person it first tagged, which is you. And now that you're outside, btooom!



Shouldn't the drone have tagged the dude who was in front of me closest to it? He was in the corner by the door it came out of but not close enough for the door to open. I was a few feet away from him on the left. The drone came out of the door (my teammate would have been directly in its line of fire), it turned right, flew to the left of me (about shoulder height) and up into the sky. I never made it inside before it looped back and blew me up. Normally the drone should have flown straight at me or my teammate and blown up immediately, not past us both, turn round then making a beeline for us again.

I actually like most of the stages but that changes from game type. For instance I like overflow TD/KC/etc, but hate playing domination on it. I just hate Drone no matter what Lol.

I think some are you are so good that your bored because there's nothing left for you to achieve, your constantly raping the competition, getting these ridiculous kill streaks. Me, I'm still trying to get a 7 kill streak going or earn my way past a sentry gun. I've seen how you play, and trying to close the gap between our performances makes the game allot more fun for me.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Dude, I tried to play Core yesterday. That shit was rage inducing 

Probably all the try-hards for 2X, but I was getting like 4-6 marker NO KILLs with PDW.

:rage


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol that's what you get if you play hardcore all the time. You get used to 1-2 bullet kills. All of sudden core feels like people have kevlar on.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

For a second I thought about busting out my Five-Seven rape class, but then I had a image pop in my mind of all the markers required for a kill...and then I had a vision of my rage


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Holy crap, the new Patch is huge.. 360 owners are getting now.. iirc.



> *Game Update Notes: Jan. 26, 2012*
> 
> 
> New Features & Feature Improvements
> ...


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2013)

FAL gets a minor nerfed, while SMR gets a minor upgrade.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

> *Matchmaking modified to never return games outside of player’s own  continent, unless the Connection Type in Search Preferences is set to  “Any”.*
> 
> *Addressed an issue where the UAV would not trigger if called in while aiming down sight.*
> 
> ...



Good stuff. Bold stuff is game changing. Most of it I'm happy about. AR's seriously needed buffing, so hopefully they're a bit more balanced. 

SMR just took over FAL


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

FAL got hit hard imo.. I know is a good wep but damn lol


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2013)

I keep telling ppl, FAL was OP. I generally beat SMG at close range if shot from the hip.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

SMR and FAL were OP if you knew how to use them. I was really happy using both during my quest for diamond. 

The SMR has been very overlooked IMO. I don't think people really give it a chance. The damage is insane and head shots were very easy for some reason. Not to mention the iron sights are great, and the gun's appearance in FP doesn't take up a lot of screen. 

556 might be picked up more than M8 now. I've seen a couple people using 556 in Hardcore the last couple weeks. I just don't like how it looks in first person. Then again, I hate how much of the screen is taken up by the M8A1  It's very distracting to me. 

Time to start making Assault Rifle classes, again 

Also, the buff to that shotgun should make it a solid choice for some scenarios.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 26, 2013)

> *LMGs:
> 
> All: ADS in and out time reduced.*


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 26, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> 556 might be picked up more than M8 now. I've seen a couple people using 556 in Hardcore the last couple weeks. I just don't like how it looks in first person. Then again, I hate how much of the screen is taken up by the M8A1  It's very distracting to me.
> 
> Time to start making Assault Rifle classes, again



Ive been using the 556 since I first bought the game, I don't know why I just love it. Guess it's from the old days of M16 Cod4. First gun I ever got gold aswell.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2013)

> Addressed an issue where the UAV would not trigger if called in while aiming down sight.



Thank god, that got me killed a few times wondering why my UAV wouldn't work.



> Stocks on SMGs no longer allow a player to move faster while ADS than when moving normally.



Damn



> Fixed an issue where bullets would not fire straight immediately after aiming down the sight while moving at the same time.



Finally, this is wonderful




> Improved bot pathing on multiple maps.



What? 




> Addressed multiple UI issues.



good



> Addressed an issue where it was possible for a player to equip two Assault Shields at the same time.



I thought that was fixed in earlier patch.





> Death Machine: 3 hit kill range increased.



Good


> Dragonfire: health increased, gun spread reduced


.

I am still going to just EMP it, but now its going to be less annoying to use.



> AGR: ground speed increased, reduced machine gun close range damage.



A buff and a nerf? I guess I like the speed increase better.



> Lodestar: reduced missile speed and AOE radius.



Damn



> Swarm: drone re-spawn delay increased.



Why? No one can use the swarm because everyone will quit out of the lobby.




> Trophy System: increased range.



I wonder how far.




> All + Silencers: reduced range.



I didn't think silencers were that big of a problem




> All: reduced idle sway.



Good



> M27: reduced amount of bullets to headshot kill at all ranges, increased 4-hit kill range.



I got my wish.


> SMR: slight increase to damage so that 2 hit kills can still happen with minor penetration, headshot multiplier increased at long distance.



A buff? Goodie.



> FAL OSW + Select Fire: increased recoil.
> 
> FAL OSW: increased hip spread.



Did it get hit hard enough for the SMR to pass it up?



> LMGs:
> 
> All: ADS in and out time reduced.



Good




> Executioner: increased medium range damage.



So the executioner is less of a piece of shit?


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

SMR should have been the main single shot in the first place


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

No it didn't. FAL is still OP. I was using it just now and it has slightly more recoil now. It's hardly noticable. 
Lodestar got a lot weaker. I was spawn killing people with the lodestar and I wasn't getting triple kills or multikills. So weird. As if the missiles do less damage now.

I'm playing right now if anyone wants to get on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2013)

PS3 version got the patch already? oh well I have to wait a little bit longer. Wii U version patch is going to be bigger because of the Wiimote issues are going to be patch also.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

Fuck getting headshots with the chicom is annoying. I'm using fast mag and select fire. I don't find it hard aiming down the iron sight. It's so weird. I only got like 5 headshots in the 2 hours I played with it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2013)

Play FFA for headshots/all gun challenges :S


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

Demolition has more people to kill. I played demolition on Nuketown with non lethal scorestreaks. Got 50+ games every time. I only got 5 to 10 headshots in total. I only need to level the chicom for the diamond camo.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 26, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Demolition has more people to kill. I played demolition on Nuketown with non lethal scorestreaks. Got 50+ games every time. I only got 5 to 10 headshots in total. I only need to level the chicom for the diamond camo.



I'm not seeing any updates yet


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2013)

It's not updated yet? I thought maybe my brother updated it before I went on. The FAL did feel different than usual. I'll ask him if he updated or not.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2013)

Placebo effect, just like the grip.

Yeah the ps3 doesn't have the update yet, though just to prepare I did try out the Dragonfire. Me and another guy managed to make the entire team quit. Last thing I heard was a little kid literally squealing.



> Fuck getting headshots with the chicom is annoying. I'm using fast mag and select fire. I don't find it hard aiming down the iron sight. It's so weird. I only got like 5 headshots in the 2 hours I played with it.



The Chicom has the worst idle sway of all the SMG's, making it horrible inaccurate for head shots. The Target finder is almost essential for it.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 27, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Fuck getting headshots with the chicom is annoying. I'm using fast mag and select fire. I don't find it hard aiming down the iron sight. It's so weird. I only got like 5 headshots in the 2 hours I played with it.



I wouldn't bother with select fire.  If you pull quickly enough, it's basically full auto.  The time between bursts is ridiculously small.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 27, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> I wouldn't bother with select fire.  If you pull quickly enough, it's basically full auto.  The time between bursts is ridiculously small.


I know I'm too lazy to keep on pressing R1 lol. I find it a lot easier to play when I'm holding the R1 button instead of tapping it.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 27, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> I know I'm too lazy to keep on pressing R1 lol. I find it a lot easier to play when I'm holding the R1 button instead of tapping it.



Heh, I guess I can relate to that.  You might want to try hardcore if you need headshots then, as you'll only need 1 solid shot to the head to take them down from basically any range.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 27, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Heh, I guess I can relate to that.  You might want to try hardcore if you need headshots then, as you'll only need 1 solid shot to the head to take them down from basically any range.


I was wondering if I should do that or do core demolition or gw matches. Hardcore is easy to get kills in, but I don't want to run into campers the whole time. I'm gonna try that target finder trick Xiammes recommended tomorrow as long as nuketown is up. If I still haven't gotten it by then I change to Hardcore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2013)

LOL they nerf the SMGs. Guess I'll go with shotties and ars now.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2013)

They only nerfed silencers, which isn't that big of a nerf.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 27, 2013)

BO Patch said:
			
		

> LMGs:
> 
> All: ADS in and out time reduced.



Jesus Christ


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 27, 2013)

2025 x2 xp can be really good or really bad,I swear the people that I play Demolition with are idiots,I cant believe I hate the game mode so much now. So much frustration.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 27, 2013)

Goddamn haou do you even know the meaning of mercy Lol. I swear you went insane on Nuketown with the dogs and lodestar, I think I was the only one on the enemy team that didn't quit.

Had my first 10 kill streak (with or without killstreaks) today it was awesome, went 26 and 6 that game


----------



## deathgod (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey were you guys having any problems when I was the party leader? For those last games there was none of your usual rapeage. Even still you bastards were still on top


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2013)

I was just suffering through a lot of lag, it kept getting worse with each game. I normally don't get that bad lag when I play with you guys so we had to be playing with some people in Australia or something.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I was just suffering through a lot of lag, it kept getting worse with each game. I normally don't get that bad lag when I play with you guys so we had to be playing with some people in Australia or something.


Yeah me too. The lag was really weird. I was trying to get my gold shotgun. I shoot and the opponent dies like 1.5 seconds late. So every time I shoot the first bullet I'm not sure if the opponents going to die and then I end up shooting another bullet which wasn't even necessary, cause they died at the first shot. So weird. 




deathgod said:


> Goddamn haou do you even know the meaning of mercy Lol. I swear you went insane on Nuketown with the dogs and lodestar, I think I was the only one on the enemy team that didn't quit.


That's when I pick the PDW or MSMC. I go into beastmode. Once I get my VSAT I can loop for days. I didn't even notice I was killing you till the end when I saw the final score. Why did you even stay that long? 

I didn't use this weekend for kills. I leveled up 4 of my SMG's. Now I finally have diamond camo for SMG's. 

I officially hate all LMG users except the ones that know what the fuck they're doing. It's like every fucking asshole uses a LMG+targetfinder and camp either in the garage, the car or 2nd floor window. I was playing against a party of 3 that played with LMG's. I went try hard mode against them with the PDW. I couldn't get my VSAT, cause I was getting killed by one of them camping. So I go and choose the standard LMG class and fucking rape them. Camping like a pro. I get my dogs, lodestar. They ragequit and send me hate pm's telling me I'm a camper.. Some people are straight up retarded.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

So... Retards were whooping your ass?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2013)

All my feels Haoh. I too encountered gay ass LMG users camping all game. LMG + Acog  + silencer shit. Its too fucking annoying. Especially at standoff and slums


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2013)

I tried to play again with a buddy Saturday night.  Game was so fucking laggy.  Multiple lobbies.  I had to convince him not to rage quit several times, and then he had to do the same for me.  Even the games where we did pretty good we were both fuming.  I fucking hate this game, but I like Call of Duty... I don't know what to do.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2013)

martryn said:


> I tried to play again with a buddy Saturday night.  Game was so fucking laggy.  Multiple lobbies.  I had to convince him not to rage quit several times, and then he had to do the same for me.  Even the games where we did pretty good we were both fuming.  I fucking hate this game, but I like Call of Duty... I don't know what to do.




Stop sucking?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Grape are you using a new PSN id? Youre Manu is like offline for a month now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> All my feels Haoh. I too encountered gay ass LMG users camping all game. LMG + Acog  + silencer shit. Its too fucking annoying. Especially at standoff and slums


Acog isn't even that bad. Try playing against people hardscoping with the targetfinder the entire time. 


martryn said:


> I tried to play again with a buddy Saturday night.  Game was so fucking laggy.  Multiple lobbies.  I had to convince him not to rage quit several times, and then he had to do the same for me.  Even the games where we did pretty good we were both fuming.  I fucking hate this game, but I like Call of Duty... I don't know what to do.


That's weird. After the connection patch, the game has been running a lot smoother for me. The connection still freezes so now and then and I get killed frozen like a running statue. And then there's the usual lagcomp. Did you put search option to best btw?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2013)

Those window LMG guys were infuriating on hardpoint, and domination. I made it a point just to stay in the building so they couldn't get in there. It wouldn't have been so bad if I wasn't lagging, I missed my c4 throws so many times.

That was seriously the worst lag I have experienced in the game yet, we should have had a host migration.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 28, 2013)

@Hao and Xiam NOW you see what I have to deal with all the time in regards to lag. Granted when I was the party leader, it wasn't as bad for me as when I join your party. I constantly have people teleporting out of nowhere, guys "flash stepping" when running, Instant deaths, delayed deaths, kept being put back when moving forward,  Nuketown is always the worst map for me in terms of lag, it's like a nightmare.

@Hao I didn't quit that game because, well, getting raped is nothing new to me. When did you get the patch?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2013)

That's why I wanted either you or Xiammes to be party leader. For some reason I couldn't join Xiammes, so we ended up joining you. You were 4 bar the entire time you were party leader and you still lagged? Your connection must be really shitty then.

@Xiammes, I felt like the fist of the north star. Hitting people and them dying seconds later, instead of instantaneous.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn I am terrible with the snipers, 10 games and I only got one blood thirsty, even when hardcore camping.

My aim isn't even that bad, I just can't seem to keep a kill streak going, I always end up getting ambushed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2013)

> 1/28/2013
> Hello Wii U Black Ops 2 Community!
> 
> Just a quick update on our next patch.  We have received the necessary approvals from Nintendo, but due to their Emergency Network Maintenance scheduled for tonight, we have decided to hold off on taking it live until that maintenance window is complete and we have had a chance to test our update with theirs.
> ...



So I am guessing the Patch is going to be Live tonight when I get home.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 29, 2013)

Going to play tonight ready to die a lot


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Damn I am terrible with the snipers, 10 games and I only got one blood thirsty, even when hardcore camping.
> 
> My aim isn't even that bad, I just can't seem to keep a kill streak going, I always end up getting ambushed.


I had some trouble getting them as well. I found that playing domination or demolition is the best way to go. At least I can control the spawns that way. I camped so hard lol. Claymore's and scavenger are you best friends.


----------



## Id (Jan 29, 2013)

Hard-scoping with an LMG you say?

Target Finder + Grip + Stock
Hardline + Scavenger + Tactical Mask
Claymore + Trophy System
Guardian + Sentry Gun + Stealth Chopper

Rape!
Rape!
Rape!

Yeah I get taken down, but by then I've gone through my first cycle of score streaks. So I simply set up shop elsewhere, while the Sentry Gun and Chopper get taken out. Simple rinse and repeat.

Rape!
Rape!
Rape!

This CoD SMG favor over the Shotties and AR. Camping with LMG overtook the Snipers. Snipers are far easier to take out, the maps are simply not big enough for snipping.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2013)

If you can't beat em join em ey ?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> I had some trouble getting them as well. I found that playing domination or demolition is the best way to go. At least I can control the spawns that way. I camped so hard lol. Claymore's and scavenger are you best friends.



Today I had so many people switch to a sniper class to revenge snipe me, its was like I was playing Metal Gear Online again.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2013)

What I would do is get a couple of kills in one spot. Take my claymore and move to the next spot and get more kills. That worked out the best for me. I never stayed at the same spot after I killed more than 2, 3 people. The first thing people do when they get killed is get back for revenge. The ballista took a little long, cause I was getting a lot of hitmarkers. I'm sure I'll get there much quicker with the DSR.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 29, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> The first thing people do when they get killed is get back for revenge.



Lol that is so true, I'll die (and have died) tons of time trying to kill the camper or sniper, kill/death radio be dammed


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2013)

Snipers are the only enemies I don't try that with. Or people that are on a headglitch. I'll be sure to get them back later though when I get close to them. A happy camper is never a good camper


----------



## 115 (Jan 29, 2013)

League Play is pissing me off. It won't put me in a game, ever. I get one or two matched players but that's it.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 30, 2013)

115 said:


> League Play is pissing me off. It won't put me in a game, ever. I get one or two matched players but that's it.



I played one game of that yesterday, and had to wait 10 mins for enough people to start the game. Then when we won I got nothing because it was preseason

I played a couple games of hardcore yesterday and it was awesome. It didn't take me emptying an entire clip to fell the enemy. Instead they were going down pretty much instantly. Plus the not being able to see anything makes it exciting, that mode must be a campers dream. I'm so slow tho, there's no hud, so there's no need to for silenced weapons, took me two games to figure that out


----------



## deathgod (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally got the 1.06 update, can't wait to play later tonight and see how it is


----------



## Id (Jan 30, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> If you can't beat em join em ey ?



Absolutely!

But when I want to go on a killing spree, I pull out the FAL or Remington


----------



## Wang Fire (Jan 30, 2013)

i had a 30ish gun game streak ruined 

he host migrated and when i got back in the game i was back at the first gun. like wtf


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2013)

SWAT556 is glitched when usin select fire, it does 1-5 damage at 20 meter, meaning it can take 100 or 20 bullets to kill.


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2013)

FAL didn't just get raped, it got sodomized


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Id said:


> FAL didn't just get raped, it got sodomized



That is what I said. The nerf was too much imo. The Patch does make the game feels more balanced.. I don't know why.. lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 31, 2013)

What about the SMR?


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> What about the SMR?


On paper, it says it got a range buff. In action, I dunno I just prestiged. 


Malvingt2 said:


> That is what I said. The nerf was too much imo. The Patch does make the game feels more balanced.. I don't know why.. lol



Its recoil rivals the mp7 with rapidfire


----------



## deathgod (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm doing much better with the patch, still no target assist but I'm having much better games

Hopefully they'll fix my target assist and that damn hunter killer. Me and my neighbor played couple games earlier, and we were the only ones being targeted yet again.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't like the SMR with select fire, its ammo capacity is to low to be spraying with it.

My review on the patch so far

-Executioner is now usable, got my headshot challenge no problem and shouldn't be to hard to finish the rest

-Dragonfire rapes, more health and being more accurate really make this a must use for me now.

- the damage decrease on the agr isn't noticeable but the speed on it is very nice

- lolfal


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2013)

Dragonfire is so fucking OP now, at least in Hardcore.

It's basically insta-death. I was scared to pop out and EMP one earlier 

Haven't tried SMR since patch, I thought about it, but I've been using M8 for defensive play anyway. Now that I think about it though, I've been getting fucked with M8 at long distances. So yeah, might be SMR time again.

Can't buy DLC until middle of this month  Watched some Twitch players though. PK seems good, but I hate the iron sights. 

Tried to play Core today. Forgot silencer is a must


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

So.. I am doing horrible with the PDW after patch but doing great with the Vector K10... wtf? lol


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2013)

MSMC seems the same 

I've seen a couple people using Vector today. It was way to unreliable for me a couple months back


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Grape said:


> MSMC seems the same
> 
> I've seen a couple people using Vector today. It was way to unreliable for me a couple months back



It feels awesome to use now.. Fast Map ftw...


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, the PDW felt really weird when I was using it yesterday. Did they increase the recoil for it? I did much better with the MSMC. Can't believe I have to change my main weapon now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, the PDW felt really weird when I was using it yesterday. *Did they increase the recoil for it*? I did much better with the MSMC. Can't believe I have to change my main weapon now.



No idea man, just felt weird to use. It is my main weapon too..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Treyarch Studios‏@Treyarch

*2x Weapon XP is now [on]. Time to prestige those weapons & unlock the ability to put Clan Tags and Emblems on 'em. ^djv*


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2013)

I stopped using PDW before patch. MSMC is better imo. Less ammo, but recoils vertically instead of diagonally.

I got to where I can't even stand the sound of PDW  MSMC sounds like hot, sloppy sex.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2013)

Grape said:


> I stopped using PDW before patch. MSMC is better imo. Less ammo, but recoils vertically instead of diagonally.
> 
> I got to where I can't even stand the sound of PDW  MSMC sounds like hot, sloppy sex.


Complain about sound.. everything sounds like shit in this game. I agree that the MSMC is easier to work with, but when you get used to the PDW's recoil it's the best. Also that ammo!


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 1, 2013)

Haven't played with the pdw since the patch, but before the patch the MSMC to me had more recoil, it would randomly jump while the pdw's recoil was much more controllable and predictable.

Unless they did some heavy nerfs to the PDW I can't see how the MSMC would get better then it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know man. For some reason my PDW bullets aren't connecting like they used to. And I was pretty accurate with that thing. I have the most kills with my trusted PDW. I really don't want to switch to the MSMC..


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 2, 2013)

So...I've been keeping the peace using that Peacekeeper.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wii U version got new patch today.. SMR is just too good that is not even funny, is way better than FAL pre patch.. Damn


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2013)

SMR is beast pre-patch. No one used it though, cuz all the pros were using FAL (imo).

Also, found the best Twitch yet. These dudes are my age, probably a couple years older.

They're hilarious.




Genuinely entertaining.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't agree. FAL has better firerate and accuracy. I used both a lot when I was 4th prestige or so. I did much better with the FAL.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2013)

Fal had more ammo, was more accurate with select fire and had a slightly higher fire rate.

SMR still isn't that accurate with select fire, and has a terrible ammo capacity, I still think the Fal outshines it when your not using select fire.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Black Ops II Wii Remote Guide*




> It may seem an overwhelming task just to tweak your settings because there are many sliders in the controls menu and they are not all clearly explained. This guide details the effect each setting has as well as the range of values we think you?ll like. Now you?ve got what you need to unlock the full potential of the Wii Remote.
> 
> PRESETS
> 
> ...



They finally did it.

I am happy Wiimote fixed.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 3, 2013)

Currently trying to get all specials gold,just finished Assault shield and about to get Tiger for the CB Knife,any strategies?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 3, 2013)

Play Sticks and stones for the Crossbow and Ballistic Knife.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmm that's a start but I guess I am alone with the CB knife


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone who hasn't tried the post-patch Swat should do so now.  I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 3, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Anyone who hasn't tried the post-patch Swat should do so now.  I'm absolutely loving it.



Tell me about it man,this gun is almost as good as the G11


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 3, 2013)

Post patch Swat is broken when you have select fire, it has a massive damage and range drop.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 3, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

